#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Japanese House

## Old Monkey

Well, here is a new tread for my new house. I am a newbie with these treads and I was fascinated by the adventures of farangs in Thailand. I have designed and built houses in Canada and in France over the years of my long life, but never in a tropical setting. I found this beautiful farm in Northern Thailand in 2003, and right away, I knew where I was going to build my home. But first, there were other priorities. My Lisu wifes father and mother were lodged in a nearby village, my wife had a bedroom, farang style bathroom and living room added in my absence. I stayed there two winters, with the cooking fires and roosters waking me up very early.

  Then, I shared a large bamboo hut on the farm with everybody, parents, relatives and workers,  for a while, then moved to a tent in the lamiai grove, « I didnt marry your mother! »! Then, my brother-in-law and his wife needed a place of their own, then the pigs too So this was built

  I then had a guest house built in 2007 for the visitors, volonteer workers from all over the world, this was also quite a trip, but never as bad as what I read here, maybe because Im used to do everything myself and I was involved in every stage, and maybe also because there were no thais on the site, only Lisus and Thaiiais. This had six bedrooms and four bathrooms. I shopped for materials, used my pick-up a lot, and was plain lucky. There were days with twenty workers present, all the cement was hand mixed, and we had started with the pighouse, so the turnover was rapid on the site and I could spot the real workers, and, more important, the thinkers and leaders.

  My future site was leveled by tractor then, it is on a hill dominating the valley, with 3 sides part of a National Park, so no real neighbors. There are farmers renting some rais in the valley that they cultivate and, in fact, they take care of my view!

  Last year, two headmasters got the base of the house up, and I interrupted the work when I left in April. Finally, after the garlic was picked and sold for a very good price this year, Poon, richer than ever, came to direct the work, he was now free and he would be leading this alone, his fellow thinker had another job. We agreed on the plans, this had not changed much, he hired his team from his family and friends and we got going. Here are some photos. In front of the house, my wife had a fish pond dug seven years ago. It was never used for a question of acidity, so I thought that this could be the perfect spot for a swimming pool. Since Im aware that a swimming pool is a constant hassle, lots of work, and I dislike work, and chlorine, I started studying « natural swimming ponds » and decided to jump in.

  I am also very curious about koi carps and would like to integrate a big fishtank to get big kois. Finally, and this needs more research, the house will be japanese style with shojis and an upturned roof, Golden Temple style. So, weve got the view, the water, a cement mixer, lots of available workers, and ideas. I hope this will turn all right!

  So, Ill be showing the building as it goes, not to show off, Im old enough to have nothing to prove, but because I believe that there are people out there who should not be afraid to dare, to be crazy if they feel like it, and do it. The hell with the rest. Im always ready to question my decisions before they are in concrete, but after, I live with them. This is going to be my house, I will share it with my wife, and with her alone. There is one bedroom!

----------


## Loy Toy

> So, I’ll be showing the building as it goes


Look forward to seeing the progress Old Monkey and welcome to Teakdoor.  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

Your building venture sounds adventurous and promising.  The one bedroom concept certainly sends a message but my guess is the relatives would be and will make themselves just as comfortable in the living area floor.   Good luck and looking forward to viewing the pics.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## shunpike

Glad you got the pix posting thing sorted. Good luck with this, looking forward to seeing the rest.

----------


## Old Monkey

This will be a grid of nine 4mX4m rooms. at ground level, only 3 and a half squares will be built, a 6mX4m storage room, a 4m round water tank , 3 m high (for koi carps), and an office-entrance 4mX4m to contro who can go upstairs.

----------


## cjustice

good job, glad to see the photos,,,

----------


## Old Monkey

Notice the view! Roud posts from cement drain pipes, 10" and 12".
When to be integrated into walls, square.

----------


## jandajoy

> Notice the view!


Spectacular stuff, Mate.

More photos please.

----------


## Old Monkey

Watering made the digging easier, this is rock!

----------


## Old Monkey

Readying square forms.
[IMG]http://i989.photobucket.com/albums/af13/vieuxsinge66/treads%20on%20teak%20door/DSCF1060.j

----------


## Pink Panty

I'm living in chiang mai too, 30 km south from the city. ^^ Anyway welcome to TD's wish to see more photo of your house. :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

Readying a square form.

----------


## DrAndy

well done OMonkey, the view looks great

PinkP says she lives south of CM; where are you?

----------


## Old Monkey

The steel rod are already there. The fourth side will be nailed after it's up and straight.

----------


## Old Monkey

16 posts up!
I'm 100 km North of Chiang Mai.

----------


## Old Monkey

After the posts, the horizontal beams. This is armed like a ten story skyscraper! This is  the Thai way.

----------


## Old Monkey

This is group work. Safety is not a question... There are no accidents!
In fact, every one was told that accidents are forbidden!
Note the girl in the white hat, she's a WWOOFer, a volonteer (Willing Worker On Organic Farm). More of her next picture!

----------


## Old Monkey

What a smile, no? She insisted to climb up and work on this.

----------


## Old Monkey

I rented forms, used but usefull, 40 for 2 months for 1000 baths.

----------


## Old Monkey

Notice the scafolding!

----------


## Old Monkey

Finally, from the South, this is when I stopped the building, in May, I had to go. There are lots of jack beans, this is where I'll have a special garden.

----------


## Old Monkey

This is what I found when I came back in December. I had to wait till March before restarting the work, when the garlic was picked and sold.

----------


## Old Monkey

Right in front of the house to be, a fish tank that will be a swimming pond. The tree will have to go.

----------


## Old Monkey

The Golden Temple in Japan, I will try to get a roof with this shape. I will need luck!

----------


## Old Monkey

This is the guesthouse, West view, this was built 4 years ago, I live there now. This part is mostly storage and garage.

----------


## Old Monkey

The terrace and outside kitchen.

----------


## Old Monkey

The Eastern section, viewed from the lawn. There are 6 bedrooms, 4 bathrooms. Sometimes, they are full of WWOOFers.

----------


## Old Monkey

A vegetable garden on the right of the cement posts with passion fruits. Solar cooker, Jamaican blue grass that needs to be cut 3 times a year!

----------


## Old Monkey

All this was before 2010. I had a road built behind the house because the bamboo scafolding would be blocking the way for at least 3 weeks. Mainly to let trucks, and mixer, close to the house. Here are more recent developments.

----------


## Old Monkey

Notice the mixing of mortar-cement in the wheelbarrel to level the structure while we use bamboo 11' bamboo to support the floor. I purchased from a neighbour a clump of bamboo ang got my 12 WWOOFers to prepare 500 in length of 11 feet. One of them climbed a tree there, a big branch was rotten and broke, she fell down 1m50 still standing and broke her foot. I forgave her, this was not on the property, accidents are forbidden here! ;-)
The white haired man, Heinz, is just passing thru, he's a German WWOOFer who spends on average 3 weeks a month doing all kinds of different contrects on the farm, he prefers to work alone. He's in Thailand for 9 months.

----------


## Old Monkey

These will support the floor for 3 weeks, time for the concrete to solidify.

----------


## Old Monkey

There will be small adjustments needed when the precast concrete panels will be on, but very little. This is a good job, very well done.

----------


## Old Monkey

Finally the truck gets there at 11:00, on wednesday, this was supposed to happen last friday. The road behind was done specially for this, it will take 2 truck loads, all delivered and placed the same day.

----------


## Old Monkey

At the receiving end, young boys playing, joking. Note the safety! 186 m2, 370 B per m2=66 000B. A few hours, and lots of time saved.

----------


## Old Monkey

Truck number 2, from a different site. Almost all the panels were placed directly by the crane.

----------


## Old Monkey

Truck #2, From the South.

----------


## Old Monkey

When too far, hand carried.

----------


## Old Monkey

Some spots are more dangerous. Notice the hole in foreground : this is where the toilet and showers will be, with a lower level floor.

----------


## Old Monkey

This hole will be to see and feed the koi carps in the 10 000 galon-40 000 litres tank below.

----------


## Old Monkey

From under, not bad!

----------


## Kurgen

I like the sound of grass that needs cutting 3 times a year, mine's every 2 weeks.

Great thread.

----------


## BKKBILL

I notice at least one of your workers is wearing safety socks. Looks like a very nice location and a great view from the second floor.

----------


## Old Monkey

Let's get this machine up in place!

----------


## Old Monkey

But first, steel reinforcement!

----------


## Old Monkey

What is this kid doing there? He always manage to help...

----------


## Old Monkey

Rika, my favorite Japanese volunteer, lends a hand. When she's there, amongst the boys, work gets done faster...

----------


## Old Monkey

Look at the guys' smiles. They love to flirt with her, she enjoys the game!

----------


## Old Monkey

With the water pipe, the master level for the whole floor. This will then be transfered and guides will be welded or dug in the sub floor.

----------


## Old Monkey

Here it is.

----------


## DrAndy

> Look at the guys' smiles. They love to flirt with her, she enjoys the game!


she looks a pretty (good) worker

----------


## Old Monkey

She is! In fact, she's as close as one can get to perfection at her age!

----------


## Old Monkey

And now, the cement floor, sorry, the concrete floor (when reinforced with steel, cement becomes concrete).

----------


## Old Monkey

At 11:30, Less than one third of the surface was poured, "no problem, may pa lay, we come tomorrow!" So I decided to take my position in front of the mixer and change the rythm. I promised a half day pay, 80 baths if there was overtime. I've shoveled many 10 wheel trucks of gravel before, a cement mixer is a familiar sight.

----------


## Old Monkey

Note the electric yellow pipes integrated.

----------


## Old Monkey

It gets done. There were lights installed, but they were not really necessary.

----------


## Old Monkey

The floor in the middle room had a drain included, and water will flow right there!

----------


## Old Monkey

The two cement placers, brothers, did a great job.

----------


## Old Monkey

It's seven, 3 more batches...

----------


## Old Monkey

One last pictue of Rika, just for you guys!

----------


## Old Monkey

Toilet and shower floor.

----------


## Old Monkey

Water outlet in the middle room (orchids room)

----------


## Old Monkey

Holes will be drilled in the posts prior to filling them with cement, steel rods inserted to connect with future walls.

----------


## DrAndy

> One last pictue of Rika, just for you guys!


 
I bet she took her glasses off for the pic

I put mine on

----------


## Old Monkey

As they say in Moroco, when they want to sell you a carpet : "Plaisir des yeux!" Pleasure for the eyes...

----------


## SiamRick

Magnificent view, OM. You certainly have a good eye for natural beauty.  :mid: 

All that land around you, is it all farms? In other words, how long will that beautiful landscape be all for your eyes only?  Just a bit of envy leaking out there  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

I like your idea of using concrete pipes as columns

although I see you have use normal rectangular columns in some positions - can you explain your reasoning there ?

----------


## hillbilly

Your home is coming along nicely!

----------


## SunTzu

> with passion fruits.


dragon fruits  :Wink: 


> Here it is.


Just curious here : why not use bamboo instead of iron ?
- cheaper, stronger, greener

I know it takes a bit more effort to connect rafters, poles and such using bamboo, but simple floor reinforcement poses no problems.



I'll be following your thread with great interest.  Sent you some green, had no bananas left . . .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aguda

Beautiful site for your home Old Monkey, what a spectacular view!  I would love a country home like yours. I will follow your thread closely as I plan on building in the north in a few years and hope to learn from your experiences. Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> why not use bamboo instead of iron ?


It rots and is only stronger by weight, not in application.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> with passion fruits.
> 
> 
> dragon fruits 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I will be using bamboo for floors at ground level, I'm even thinking of using bamboo for the natural swimming pool. It has the same expansion factor as cement, I do not believe that it ruts if used green. I was happy to use it in the first house I built, see pictures. You can also check the tread about costs... I gave some numbers and shocked a few members. Bamboo is better! Cheaper!

----------


## Old Monkey

> Magnificent view, OM. You certainly have a good eye for natural beauty. 
> 
> All that land around you, is it all farms? In other words, how long will that beautiful landscape be all for your eyes only?  Just a bit of envy leaking out there


You know one farang cannot own land in Thailand;-)
A lady does!
And there are 11 rais with papers. We use 150. The rest of the valley just changed hands this year, it is rent to farmers who maintain the picture for us with the hel of lots of chemicals. We are organic, most of the time. I planted 1000 trees minimum every year. Will keep doing it until it's full!

----------


## Old Monkey

> I like your idea of using concrete pipes as columns
> 
> although I see you have use normal rectangular columns in some positions - can you explain your reasoning there ?


Well, the round posts, at ground level, are there to support the next floor only. There will be no walls, I tried to find cardboard forms like we use in farang land, but could not find in Thailand. So, I used these drain pipes, 10" and 12". I like! I want to find a way to paint them, disguise them as trees.
The square ones are going to be part of walls, mostly corners, have steel coming out to join with the wall, square corners. 
Playing with the same idea, on the second floor, we drill holes and put steel sticking out, so, they will also be part of walls, rounded corners...

----------


## SunTzu

> Originally Posted by SunTzu
> 
> why not use bamboo instead of iron ?
> 
> 
> It rots and is only stronger by weight, not in application.


would rot only if not properly wrapped within concrete, just like iron would rust in the same situation.





> I'm even thinking of using bamboo for the natural swimming pool.


I am designing one for a friend in Laos, using bamboo instead of iron too. We gotta talk  :Smile:

----------


## ShilohJim

OM, Great thread. What a gang of workers you have, all seem smarter than some posts show when doing construction herein.

Lady Rika sure would brighten up any work site.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> would rot only if not properly wrapped within concrete, just like iron would rust in the same situation.


But much more quickly. 

Don't get me wrong; I think bamboo is a fantastic material and I use it a lot, but it isn't as good as steel when used as rebar.

----------


## plorf

Am reading the thread with great interest, thanks!

----------


## swissbanker

hi, thanks for sharing your experience. we´re planing to build one of our own sometime next year.

----------


## farmerfloyd

That was great with pictures and pretty help.   Didnt know you could buy precast
100 klm north of chiang mai.  Excellent presentation and  keep it coming.

----------


## bobbysan124

Enjoyable and informative thread.  Thanks.

----------


## phomsanuk

Big money?

----------


## Larsbo

Hi
I am building a house in Phuket and it is nearly finish now.

I BOUGHT A SECONDHAND jazussi and are BUILDING A SMALL FISH POND IN THE GARDEN.
But laiter we desided to make that one bigger 3000 l .

it is nearly  :Confused: finished now but i have to deside how we can clean the water.

do you know anything about filter systems and pumps for boath the jazussi and for the fish pond in the garden.

I was thinking that I would make a Sand filter system for the fish pond ( where I also would like to cold down with the fish

the juzussi i bought a secondhand filter , but I do not know anything about PH and all the cemicals you have to add ???

Bo







> Well, here is a new tread for my new house. I am a newbie with these treads and I was fascinated by the adventures of farangs in Thailand. I have designed and built houses in Canada and in France over the years of my long life, but never in a tropical setting. I found this beautiful farm in Northern Thailand in 2003, and right away, I knew where I was going to build my home. But first, there were other priorities. My Lisu wifes father and mother were lodged in a nearby village, my wife had a bedroom, farang style bathroom and living room added in my absence. I stayed there two winters, with the cooking fires and roosters waking me up very early.
> 
> Then, I shared a large bamboo hut on the farm with everybody, parents, relatives and workers, for a while, then moved to a tent in the lamiai grove, « I didnt marry your mother! »! Then, my brother-in-law and his wife needed a place of their own, then the pigs too So this was built
> 
> I then had a guest house built in 2007 for the visitors, volonteer workers from all over the world, this was also quite a trip, but never as bad as what I read here, maybe because Im used to do everything myself and I was involved in every stage, and maybe also because there were no thais on the site, only Lisus and Thaiiais. This had six bedrooms and four bathrooms. I shopped for materials, used my pick-up a lot, and was plain lucky. There were days with twenty workers present, all the cement was hand mixed, and we had started with the pighouse, so the turnover was rapid on the site and I could spot the real workers, and, more important, the thinkers and leaders.
> 
> My future site was leveled by tractor then, it is on a hill dominating the valley, with 3 sides part of a National Park, so no real neighbors. There are farmers renting some rais in the valley that they cultivate and, in fact, they take care of my view!
> 
> Last year, two headmasters got the base of the house up, and I interrupted the work when I left in April. Finally, after the garlic was picked and sold for a very good price this year, Poon, richer than ever, came to direct the work, he was now free and he would be leading this alone, his fellow thinker had another job. We agreed on the plans, this had not changed much, he hired his team from his family and friends and we got going. Here are some photos. In front of the house, my wife had a fish pond dug seven years ago. It was never used for a question of acidity, so I thought that this could be the perfect spot for a swimming pool. Since Im aware that a swimming pool is a constant hassle, lots of work, and I dislike work, and chlorine, I started studying « natural swimming ponds » and decided to jump in.
> ...

----------


## SunTzu

please Larsbo, search the site before asking questions in the wrong places , there plenty info available.


Construction in Thailand - TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum

----------


## mistakurtz

Great informative and inspiring thread.

----------


## drbillphd

> Notice the view! Roud posts from cement drain pipes, 10" and 12".
> When to be integrated into walls, square.


really great view... congrats.. you should be able to see your relatives coming for miles away..  :mid:

----------


## Old Monkey

> Big money?


Well no. But it's too hot to count now... Will do it later, if you don't mind.
The workers did not show up, maybe too hot for them too.

----------


## aging one

> The workers did not show up,


collecting more money to come to BKK and put on a red shirt.

----------


## Old Monkey

So, No worker coming for the house again yesterday, and today, I brought home my friend Peter, and we built this wall! Hot, the hottest day this year. With 3 Lisus, we got this up.

----------


## Old Monkey

Someone on the tread will tell me that this is not part of the house building. Well, I'm obsessed with this idea of a swimming pool, the heat stresses me, so it would be so wonderful to soak on my back, all day...
This wall will separate the swimming zone from the filtering zone. Both are almost the same size. This is going to be a natural pond, something, to my knowledge, that has never been done in this climate. Because of the heat, there is danger of algae. No chlorine, no salts.
The wall is in fact a half wall, water will submerge it.

----------


## SunTzu

> This is going to be a natural pond, something, to my knowledge, that has never been done in this climate.


As far as I know, all tryouts in SEA have failed so far, but there are plenty in Australia. One might argue that not same climate, but close enough  :Wink:  



> The wall is in fact a half wall, water will submerge it.


the way I see it, water should also be allowed to go through it, to mix waters of different temperatures ;  no mortar if possible  :Wink:

----------


## hillbilly

I have to admit that I do not understand what the Old Monkey is up to half of the time. But deep down I sort of like it...

----------


## Old Monkey

As seen from upstairs. The right part will be covered with 10-12", 25-30cm of substrate, small rocks mostly, in which the roots of water plants and reeds will feed on the pollution in the water pomped from the swimming zone. I'm sorry to say that I still haven't found a liner to put under the substrate. I think I will be forced to go to concrete!

----------


## Old Monkey

> I have to admit that I do not understand what the Old Monkey is up to half of the time. But deep down I sort of like it...


Thank you Hillbilly, for the second sentence. The first one is the story of my life. But that's another story.

----------


## Old Monkey

And finally for today, as hot as yesterday, the deep part, with the bottom drain installed. All the filling was done by hand, and wheelbarrel, reasonning that 2 Lisus at 150 b a day took a long time to cost as much as a machine at 800 b an hour. We have a beach to do, by hand. Will keep you posted.

----------


## jizzybloke

How old are you old monkey?

----------


## SunTzu

> I'm sorry to say that I still haven't found a liner to put under the substrate


contact Firestone : they will be expensive, but they have retaillers in Thailand.

----------


## carlbraun

> I tried to find cardboard forms like we use in farang land, but could not find in Thailand.


Round cardboard form does exist in thailand, I use them every time for round post, but maybe not easy to find in some location. Every homemart should be able to order some.

----------


## terry57

Nice to read a building thread where the workers have not made some monumental fok up.   :Smile: 

Anyway nice work matey.

----------


## DrAndy

they prob have, Terry, he just hasn't noticed yet

----------


## Old Monkey

> they prob have, Terry, he just hasn't noticed yet


I'm pretty much over their shoulder all the time, and my wife has a tiger eye, and no, up to now, no fuk up, this thing is level, straight, it's overbuilt, true, there is much too much steel and concrete, but then, that's the way it's done here. 
I have a problem with my master man not coming these last days, he takes care of his business, but what the hell, it's hot, very hot now, I would feel like staying home myself if I was in his shoes. There is no snow coming at the end of the month... 
If there is one thing I learned from building houses myself, and boats, it is : "Don't fix a deadline when it will have to be finished, this doesn't happen, all you do is make sure to add stress to tiredness at the end of a long, heavy trip." Rain will happen, shit will happen...
So, i asked the 3 guys who were willing to work to come build and install a gate to the wall surrounding another project I have going 12 km from the farm. They are now renderin the last wall. 
Want to see photos?

----------


## hillbilly

Sure!

----------


## Old Monkey

What I do now, is waiting for 6:00 and go watering the floor with a hose. The concrete is hardening and we will be able to remove the bamboo supports after 3 weeks. I forgot to say earlier that I object also to the excess water they put in the cement, this being done to make the placement easier. This will make it crack, I keep saying. And it does.
But, again, this is poured over precast concrete with its own steel reinforcement, it will be covered with tiles on a bed of cement, so, invisible...
Finally, I think that we, farangs, are often too severe in our judgment of the work done in Thailand.
True, there are horror stories here, and we hear plenty about them. But this is also true about the building industry where we come from, green wood behind plaster sure to crack, overpaid workers starting to gather their tools 20 minutes before 5:00, contractor cheating on material quality, and quantity, contracts in Europe this time, which last for months and months... Powerless customers who pay and pay for 30 years, and rules that add and add to the point where very few people can afford to own their own house.
There is a lot of freedom left here, let's take advantage of it, and see the glass half full rather than always being sure that it will be half empty:-)

----------


## sunsetter

> Want to see photos?


come on....dont tease  :Smile:  ::chitown::

----------


## Old Monkey

Well, off the tread, the gate and the wall of a small factory built in March. The wall is there to stop people to walk in during the night. It's the cheapest way! This is 500 m from a chinese village on the border with Burma, with speed freaks and heroin addict in larger numbers because of this. In fact, a large fraction of the very rich houses of this village are unhabitated, the owners are dead or in jail...

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

On the extreme left, bedroom for employee, shower and toilet, then rice mill and corn mill, next door, oil expeller, and last door: storage.
Total cost excluding lot and machines : 120 000 tb

----------


## Old Monkey

Rice mill. This was on the farm for 5 years, we moved it there, where it's more needed.

----------


## DrAndy

^ looks fun

you could probably adapt it to make LaoKao too

----------


## Old Monkey

Oil mills, one small expeller in action, one big one for later, all from India.

----------


## DrAndy

Looks good so far, a nice thread

BUT why is the title a Japanese house?

you did say you wanted a roof like the Golden temple, but other than that?

even Rika does not look Japanese

----------


## Old Monkey

Lao kao?

----------


## Old Monkey

Rika is 50% japanese, the eyes and the legs, the other 50% is canadian, tall, full breasted, not shy, not afraid to show what she's got! In one word, perfect!
The japanese house will have the roof, I hope and the walls, shojis, sliding doors... That's the best I can do, here.

----------


## DrAndy

> Lao kao?


local rice spirit

Lao Kao

----------


## DrAndy

> Rika is 50% japanese, the eyes and the legs, the other 50% is canadian, tall, full breasted, not shy, not afraid to show what she's got! In one word, perfect!
> The japanese house will have the roof, I hope and the walls, shojis, sliding doors... That's the best I can do, here.


 
sounds nice

a Canadian Japanese house then

----------


## Old Monkey

And storage, the largest room.

----------


## Old Monkey

Well, I can't deny I was born in Canada, but my culture is not canadian, it's quebecoise. 
Where are you from?
 I was always fascinated by the japanese culture. On my visits there, I cried viewing so much beauty at cherry blossom season, they have so much, as far as gardens are concerned, and we are children compared to them. 800 years to get the branch of a tree to lean towards the water, just so!

----------


## Old Monkey

And finally for this subject, the motor that makes all these machine work, a stationary 18 HP indian diezel motor, will probably run like that 10 years from now, on the oil that we'll extract!

----------


## sunsetter

> with speed freaks and heroin addict in larger numbers because of this. In fact, a large fraction of the very rich houses of this village are unhabitated, the owners are dead or in jail...


colourful area you live in :Smile: 


what are those black things in post 117, at the back of the shed?

----------


## DrAndy

> Well, I can't deny I was born in Canada, but my culture is not canadian, it's quebecoise. 
> Where are you from?
> I was always fascinated by the japanese culture. On my visits there, I cried viewing so much beauty at cherry blossom season, they have so much, as far as gardens are concerned, and we are children compared to them. 800 years to get the branch of a tree to lean towards the water, just so!


damn, my geography teacher was wrong then, Quebec is not part of Canada!

me, from London, which of course, is not in England, not at all, nothing like it

yep, Japan is fascinating although the Thais can make a tree lean over much quicker

----------


## BKKBILL

Being from the west coast of Canada and traveling through Quebec once I have to say they seem to be fairly nice.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> with speed freaks and heroin addict in larger numbers because of this. In fact, a large fraction of the very rich houses of this village are unhabitated, the owners are dead or in jail...
> 
> 
> colourful area you live in
> 
> 
> what are those black things in post 117, at the back of the shed?


This is niger cake, what is left after we press the oil out of this seed, niger, guizotia abyssinica, sold as a bird seed also in farang pet shops. We introduced this yellow flower 4 years ago in Northern Thailand, because my wife was disturbed by the apparition of high blood pressure and cardio-vascular problems in lots of members of her family. Before they migrated from Burma, these were unknown. She thought that the only major change in their diet was the oil. They were now buying cheap palm oil for their cooking. Before, they were growing a yellow flower just after rice and there were presses in every village to press oil out of it. So she got 3 bags in, we grew it, got 30, next year, we grew it around, then we imported one expeller from India, and for the past two years, the mountains around here are yellow.
Families bring in 2-3 bags of seeds ang go back with 25% of the weight of the seeds in a very healthy and delicious cooking oil. We keep the cake to feed pigs.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> Well, I can't deny I was born in Canada, but my culture is not canadian, it's quebecoise. 
> Where are you from?
> I was always fascinated by the japanese culture. On my visits there, I cried viewing so much beauty at cherry blossom season, they have so much, as far as gardens are concerned, and we are children compared to them. 800 years to get the branch of a tree to lean towards the water, just so!
> 
> 
> damn, my geography teacher was wrong then, Quebec is not part of Canada!
> ...


Well, maybe your geography should have been completed with a bit of history! Quebec is a french speaking province which was conquered by England in 1759, but who was never assimilated by the English, athough they tried. It has its own very rich culture, and is still very different from the rest of Canada. Read a bit about it. Or was that another example of the famous British sense of humor?

----------


## DrAndy

> Or was that another example of the famous British sense of humor?


well spotted

they did teach history at my school, as well as Geography

I know there is a seperatist movement in Quebec, but until that happens, you are part of Canada

----------


## jizzybloke

> This is niger cake


how do you pronounce that?

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> Or was that another example of the famous British sense of humor?
> 
> 
> well spotted
> 
> they did teach history at my school, as well as Geography
> 
> I know there is a seperatist movement in Quebec, but until that happens, you are part of Canada


So sweet of you to remind me!

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> This is niger cake
> 
> 
> how do you pronounce that?


It comes from the latin word for black, prononced nijer, to avoid saying nigger and be politically incorrect

----------


## jizzybloke

Just checking :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> We introduced this yellow flower 4 years ago in Northern Thailand


Is that rapeseed/canola?

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> We introduced this yellow flower 4 years ago in Northern Thailand
> 
> 
> Is that rapeseed/canola?


No, it's from the same family as sunflower, but smaller. It was unknown in Thailand, until we introduced it. Very advantegeous, grows quickly in 3 months, requires no weeding or watering, no known pests, contains 25% oil.

----------


## Old Monkey

Cold pressed, it has a very high value in healthy fats, almost no saturated, a very pleasant light almond flavor, will keep for more than six months. You could compare it to olive oil for its health benefits, without the strong taste and low degree of burning, I mean, I cook fantastic french fried in it.

----------


## DrAndy

> No, it's from the same family as sunflower


so, is it a mini-sunflower?  what is its name?

----------


## baldrick

Sesame maybe ?
Sesame - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
World oilseeds: chemistry ... - Google Books

----------


## natalie8

Great thread, OM. My father is French Quebecois from Montreal and my mother is Italian. I don't like to say I'm Canadian either.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

One thing I'm wondering is if there are rule in Japanese about which directin a house should face, what to have in the rooms and what not to have, as in Chinese feng shui. Would you also have the land and the house blessed to bring protection or good fortune?

Merci beaucoup.  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Excellent thread monkey.

I thought the factory on the burmese border might have been for production of other goods.

The oil sounds interesting.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> No, it's from the same family as sunflower
> 
> 
> so, is it a mini-sunflower?  what is its name?



Guizotia Abyssinica.
At first, we could not find its name. We went to Chiang Mai University, Agriculture. Professors specialized in taxonomia (naming plants) could not help.
My wife went on the net and looked at picture of flowers for a whole day. She found it (she can't read);-)
I hope you guys appreciate the presentation. I will look in my photos to show it to you in bloom, if you want it.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Great thread, OM. My father is French Quebecois from Montreal and my mother is Italian. I don't like to say I'm Canadian either. 
> 
> One thing I'm wondering is if there are rule in Japanese about which directin a house should face, what to have in the rooms and what not to have, as in Chinese feng shui. Would you also have the land and the house blessed to bring protection or good fortune?
> 
> Merci beaucoup.


Merci  toi, j'apprcie.
I think that the rules are the same, but I'm not sure, I haven't found references that were not chinese up to now. I always did orient houses facing South in farang land, for obvious reasons, energy (sun) and wind (often West). Here it so happen that the view is due North, that we don't want the sun to tranform the house into an oven, specially now. Lucky, I'm glad. The openings will be mostly North.
Japanese do not have much furniture, in the bedrooms, they roll the beddings and put it in cubbards, in the kitchen, I've seen a hole under the table, so that you could put charcoal there and heat your legs, very clever. Orientals can sit on their heels forever, I wish I could. They are Zen. I will go with the style, japanese, but I will not become one, too late.
Nathalie, how do you get used to this heat?

----------


## highlander

old monkey now the question is where do i get the seeds, if they are not readily available in thailand.

regards scotty

----------


## baldrick

> Guizotia Abyssinica


Guizotia abyssinica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Guizotia Abyssinica - Google Search

----------


## DrAndy

> I've seen a hole under the table, so that you could put charcoal there and heat your legs, very clever.


they have that in Spain, Portugal, Italy etc from the old days

maybe originally an Arabic thing

----------


## DrAndy

> I always did orient houses facing South in farang land, for obvious reasons, energy (sun) and wind (often West). Here it so happen that the view is due North, that we don't want the sun to tranform the house into an oven, specially now. Lucky, I'm glad. The openings will be mostly North.


People often make the mistake of taking a house from one climate and building in a similar way

obviously, Japan is not tropical, Thailand is, so it is a good idea to orient (!) the house away from the sun

----------


## Old Monkey

> old monkey now the question is where do i get the seeds, if they are not readily available in thailand.
> 
> regards scotty


Where are you? Do you want to grow it? What quantities are you thinking of?

----------


## highlander

house in ubon area but in scotland just now, would only be needing a few seeds to see if they can grow in the ubon area but the oil sounds interesting if it grows ok here , do you have any links to the type of equipment used for crushing/pressing the seeds ..

regards scotty

----------


## Old Monkey

> house in ubon area but in scotland just now, would only be needing a few seeds to see if they can grow in the ubon area but the oil sounds interesting if it grows ok here , do you have any links to the type of equipment used for crushing/pressing the seeds ..
> 
> regards scotty


I'm sure it will grow there, it even grew in my garden in Canada, although it did not have time to go to seed. I have four oil expellers at work now, one larger one ready for when I get electricity at the site, 12 km from here.

----------


## Nawty

Interested to know more on how you intend to build this natural pool.

It does not look deep enough to keep cool enough to help stop algae growth. if it is to shallow, it will be warm all the time and algae will grow like wild fire.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Interested to know more on how you intend to build this natural pool.
> 
> It does not look deep enough to keep cool enough to help stop algae growth. if it is to shallow, it will be warm all the time and algae will grow like wild fire.


I am afraid you are right about the temp. and algae, I keep looking for solutions like shading, UV lamp maybe, faster or longer pumping in hotter temp, like now...
There is one deep end, usually on the left of the picture, more than 2,2 m deep, in the swimming part, with a shallow "beach" for the kids right besides the half wall. On the other side of the same white rocks wall, this is the regeneration zone, the filter. This is about the same size as the swimming area, actually a bit more in surface, but shallower. There are distributing (with holes) 4"drain pipes in the substrate, 10-12" thick(small rocks mostly), with plants' roots having to feed themselves on the passing water. 
A pump takes the water in the swimming zone and pushes it gently into the drain pipes tru the substrate and the plants, the filtered water passes over the wall to the swimming zone. 
Reeds will need their roots only in the water, water plants like lotus will need deeper water, 1 m more.
I am aware of the risk you mention, this is a first, I see it as a pond, but with a pump and a bio filter. About 20 m long for each zone. Suggestions?

----------


## Nawty

I have a book on this as i wanted to build one also and some sites that are quite good, let me dig them out.

But, my thoughts would be to make it as deep as you can, 1.5m should be ok to offer enough depth to keep the bottom cool.

We have a 100m long section of river on our farm and right now the flow has dropped a lot, so in the shallow sections we get a lot of algae growth, but because it still flows, even a little bit, we do not get the whole pond area turning green and the average depth is around 1.5m now. So only the shallow edges and near the rock banks get the algae. 

Because you have a pond and not a river, you can surround the edges with plants adn reeds etc and this should help. You will also need to keep some flow happening as much as possible but nthis then when artificially created obviously costs money to generate.

Have you thought or looked at the cost of establishing a solar or windmill pumping system and compared it to volume and cost. Cost to setup compared to cost to run for electric etc.

Where is your water supply comint from for this as it will need topping up a lot ?

If it is a bore, you could use a mill or solar and have it running all day, feed it in high and let it aerate at the same time.

----------


## SunTzu

> 1.5m should be ok to offer enough depth to keep the bottom cool.


under our climate, i would believe this is insufficient if water is recycled in a closed circuit. I believe Old Monkey is right to dig deeper than 2m. It's also the decision we took my my friend in Laos.

Then, I also think it highly beneficial to provide some natural water circulation in the deepest part of the swimming pool, between filtration and swimming areas.

----------


## Nawty

Could be right, but it depends how the closed circuit is filtrated. If it is going through a large and suffiecient area that could keep it cool and filtered well, then it would be no different from the swimming hole we have in the river where a small but fresh flow is happeneing and the depth is 1.5m and we only have algae where it is very shallow and the wtaer heats up quickly.

I did not see that he has the whole pond at 2m, if he does and circulates it well, then it should be ok. But his photos did not look like it was 2m deep.

Anyway, hope it works cos I want one.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Could be right, but it depends how the closed circuit is filtrated. If it is going through a large and suffiecient area that could keep it cool and filtered well, then it would be no different from the swimming hole we have in the river where a small but fresh flow is happeneing and the depth is 1.5m and we only have algae where it is very shallow and the wtaer heats up quickly.
> 
> I did not see that he has the whole pond at 2m, if he does and circulates it well, then it should be ok. But his photos did not look like it was 2m deep.
> 
> Anyway, hope it works cos I want one.


Thank you for the encouragement! I bought the 3 books on the subject by Michael Littlewood, he's my "gourou". It's hard to tell by the photos, but the swimming zone will be 2 metres plus deep at the deepest, minus the concrete thickness.

I bought the 3 HP pump and it moves 512 litres minute. The regeneration zone is in general more than 1,3 m deep, but there will be areas with less, for reeds, and 20-30 cm of substrate.
We're lucky here, there is a lot of water, a stream, and the water table at 50 cm at low points. Sometimes I feel there is too much, but most of the time, I'm very grateful for it.
Finally, it should be added that a round water tank will be built on the ground floor, 4 M diameter, 3,5 m deep. I plan a waterfall from the top. With the option of it falling in the deep end of the pool.
You think this will give a chance?

----------


## SunTzu

hope it works too, 'coz i will build some  :Smile: 


i know at this stage it's just all speculation, until there is finally a case with a functioning pool without algae... but I wouldn't compare a pond with your river section for the following reasons :
- you have constant supply, albeit in 'small' quantities, of fresh clean water, which renews the temperature, the oxygen, as well as it washes off some existing algae. I agree circulation and filtration of water can reproduce this, but  has to be studied really carefully . . . a miss would be expensive  :Wink: 
- the river bed itself is providing clear fresh and _cold_ water constantly, through rocks, soil and sand. A pond would have 20-30 cm thickness max at the bottom before hitting the liner/concrete. If the pond is only 1.5m deep, you would want it flat and clean so you dont shuffle the mud at the bottom = no reservoir at the bottom, only possible to get fresh replacement from sides.


Since there are quite a few remaining uncertainties, I would 'play it safe' on as many factors as economically possible... 
Now, that's just me  :Wink:

----------


## SunTzu

> Finally, it should be added that a round water tank will be built on the ground floor, 4 M diameter, 3,5 m deep. I plan a waterfall from the top. With the option of it falling in the deep end of the pool.


that would be beautiful, and bring lots of O2 in the water. Quite good  :Very Happy: 

What kind of water do you have there (pH) ? I ask because if your water come in direct contact with the concrete walls in the tank, and stays there some time, it will effect the pH in the swimming pool...

----------


## Old Monkey

It should be also pointed out that the wall is half depth, there just to stop the plants and the substrate from migrating to the swimming zone. And also to sit on with water to your armpits, more or less.
Next year at the same date, I won't complain of the heat... I don't complain now, but it's a question of principle, coming from where I come from!

----------


## Old Monkey

SunTzu, As of now, the concrete in the swimming zone will be rendered with a  waterproofing formula, and covered by tiles. This should help cutting the cement from the water. I'm still hoping to find a  liner and geotextile for the plant area. The ideal water would be  rainwater, right?

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> Finally, it should be added that a round water tank will be built on the ground floor, 4 M diameter, 3,5 m deep. I plan a waterfall from the top. With the option of it falling in the deep end of the pool.
> 
> 
> that would be beautiful, and bring lots of O2 in the water. Quite good 
> 
> What kind of water do you have there (pH) ? I ask because if your water come in direct contact with the concrete walls in the tank, and stays there some time, it will effect the pH in the swimming pool...


Sorry, I did not read you right the first time. I'm looking for a way to do the same to the round tank, I mean separate the cement from the water, maybe an epoxy coat?

----------


## Old Monkey

Rereading your posts, I'm wondering if it would help to inject new water taken from the stream. It could be dropped in the distribution chamber which pushes the water in the drain pipes in the substrate. I will have to check this water, it comes from a wild banana grove a few km uphill, but it passes on a few farms, I wonder if it gets poluted.

----------


## Old Monkey

The stream, it's small, smaller when our upstream neighbor farmers need to irrigate, but it flows well at night, every night.

----------


## SunTzu

> I'm still hoping to find a liner and geotextile for the plant area.


firestone thailand can provide. There could be cheaper alternatives that I'm unaware of.



> I'm wondering if it would help to inject new water taken from the stream. It could be dropped in the distribution chamber which pushes the water in the drain pipes in the substrate.


 I'm pretty sure it would, provided the water is suitable as you underline here :



> I will have to check this water, it comes from a wild banana grove a few km uphill, but it passes on a few farms, I wonder if it gets poluted.


if polluted, you might still use it after having it go through a biological filter (pond with sand + plants). There are resources online and several royal projects in Thailand that can help determine which plants are suitable for cleaning what.

Keep us posted  :Wink:

----------


## Nawty

If you can use that water tank as a filter also before emptying into the swimming area that would be good. I should post a drawing of a tank i was going to build and it may help you....although you probably have already thought of it.

----------


## Old Monkey

> If you can use that water tank as a filter also before emptying into the swimming area that would be good. I should post a drawing of a tank i was going to build and it may help you....although you probably have already thought of it.


Please do!
I was thinking that if I imitated aquariums, you know, with a plastic raised floor and small rocks, and a column of air rising the water inside a tube with the bubbles. This aquarium would have 40 000 litres, the air compressor I already have, I used it to do compost tea, I would find the ideal size for the tube and this would move the water up, from the bottom of the tank tru drain pipes, to the fall. 30-40 cm of substrate would act as a bio-filter, like in the small aquarium.

----------


## Nawty

crikey....bit more complex than mine......but i prefer  the KISS method cos thats what I understand the mostest...

----------


## Nawty

The large cement rings used for these tanks, I think it is around 27,000 litres for 8 rings high.

----------


## Old Monkey

Good ides, I use a similar, but smaller filter for my pigs' drinking water. Won't there be a limit to the speed, the amount of water going tru?

----------


## Old Monkey

Does it have to flow constantly, so that the population of bacteria installed in the substrate are on the go with fresh food?

----------


## Nawty

I would imagine so and that is where my engineeering ability leaves me....build it and see what the fcuk happens....

----------


## highlander

old monkey sent you a pm..

regards scotty

----------


## DrAndy

> The large cement rings used for these tanks, I think it is around 27,000 litres for 8 rings high.


 
1 metre rings are 800 baht for the crap ones and about 1200 for the better quality

so 8 would be less than 10,000B

I suppose you would need a set of smaller ones inside too, though

----------


## Old Monkey

Why not 3 tanks, side by side?

----------


## Old Monkey

The filter tank, or tanks could be dug in, almost invisible, right beside the pool, but with the regeneration zone as planned being this size, 120-140 m2, with more than 100 m3 of water, this tank system could be a pre-filter. My only worry, again, is, will it be able to handle 500 litres per minute when the pump is on? And will this get rid of algae?

----------


## SunTzu

> Why not 3 tanks, side by side?


I lost the link, but I saw some sand filter a guy built in Canada for filtering his natural pool. Was roughly 5 m long, 80cm wide and dereasing height from 80to 40cm. he had mint and other plants growing on the sand and complementing filtration. Was enough  :Smile: 



> And will this get rid of algae?


it will filter incoming water, and should filter out the algae too. But not having them start colonizing your pond will be the real challenge, when they're there, it's often too late . . .

The way I saw it, this filter was set before your pool to filter out the incoming stream water as an additional source of fresh water. But can also be set after the pond, to recyle water



> will it be able to handle 500 litres per minute when the pump is on?


I can't help with these calculations, but would recommend a double circuit : 
- main one for moving the water in the pond + quick mechanical filter
- a smaller one going through sand filter, in regeneration area, at slow speed for finer filtration
- as an optinal bonus, additional fresh filtered water from the stream

am tempted to say :



> build it and see what the fcuk happens....


 :Wink:

----------


## DrAndy

blimey, the running costs are starting to escalate

pumps that size need a reasonable amount of power

----------


## Old Monkey

3-4 hours a day is what is recommended by my gourou, how much is a Kwh in Thailand? But again, this gourou is from England, different climate, if I remember correctly...
The incoming water would need no pump, gravity.
My guess is that the filter covers a large enough area (around 140m2+-)to take what the pump will feed it, I will decrease the pressure of the outlet of the pump with a larger size pipe (from 10cm to 20cm, 2"-4"). Like he said : Try it and see...

----------


## Old Monkey

I'm looking forward to continue, after Soncran. Northern Thailand is really crazy at this time. I drove to Mae Ho Song, This I will never do again. 250 km in second gear, ten hours! 
I spent a couple of days in a Lisu village "Thirty Mountains Village". Learned a lot about their ways, ate wild pig and enjoyed tremendous hospitality.
At night, could not sleep thinking about the house and the pool.
I can't seem to find a contact in Thailand for a liner, including Firestone. 
And geotextile as underliner? 
Maybe I'll have to do in concrete:-(
 Even the filter zone. Quite a job!
I saw polyethylene transparent rolls at Global, like the vapor barrier we use in farang land, maybe with a bit of sand under, with a little cement on top, walking on tiptoes and finding riverbed round stones for the first layer 15-20 cm. If it's not exposed to sunlight, it lasts. Cement will have to be rendered waterproofed...
Ideas will be welcome!
Sometimes I ask myself why I put myself in situations like this...

----------


## DrAndy

> I can't seem to find a contact in Thailand for a liner, including Firestone. And geotextile as underliner? Maybe I'll have to do in concrete:-(


you can make the pool in concrete then line it with epoxy resin, something the pool guys do

quite expensive but very effective

a cheaper method would be to lay wet sand as a base and line this with heavyweight polythene- stick the edges of each roll to stop leaks to make a large liner

more wet samd on top to protect it, then rocks or pebbles or whatever

this method may not be 100% waterproof unless you do it perfectly, but probably good enough

----------


## Old Monkey

> Sorry I cant post my answer directly on your thread : I'm  in TD jail for the time being... May be you can post it for me ?
> 
> Anyways :
> You can find geotextile there : http://www.premierlininginterplas.com/
> 
> Here is a price example :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assure you I'm not gay, but I would kiss you for this post!
Thank you.
I wrote right away to request quotes on geotextile, liner and a membrane I dreamed about for my biodigesters.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> I can't seem to find a contact in Thailand for a liner, including Firestone. And geotextile as underliner? Maybe I'll have to do in concrete:-(
> 
> 
> you can make the pool in concrete then line it with epoxy resin, something the pool guys do
> 
> quite expensive but very effective
> 
> ...


Yes, I wonder why it's so important to be 100% waterproof. There will be a need for more replacement water, but this is not a problem in my situation, there's lots of water available. Would this water risks destabilizing the base of the pond? 
It's solid rock under more than one half of the surface.
For the last few days, I became convinced that the white rock wall was a mistake. There should have been a liner put there before the building. At the time I did not have a liner, and I thought I could use epoxy on the whole thing. Went to Global today, medai, no have epoxy, except for small cans of 2 part putty!
Then I thought I would cover the wall with the liner, with an underlayer of geotextile and get a third row of white rocks on top of the liner. But like you said "probably good enough".
Workers are back, preparin to mix and pour the ground lever concrete floor. More pictures tomorrow.

----------


## Nawty

Have you got any photos of examples of what your doing ? Would like to see.

I looked up my book the other day and it is not a book on eco pools entirely, it just has 3 or 4 eco pools in it.

----------


## pone

i have seen a lot of cistern for rain water build in concrete and even in stones/blocks waterproofed with plastering rich in cement and going for ten's of years(choice the ciment quality the more ad'hoc for that) and use a water proofer witch you mix in the concrete used for pool &ferro-cement boats.
I know "SIKA" make that type of stuff (buckets 20L./5 gallons):have seen that brand in Thailand
do home maybe?like sikaflex and other putty/glue in cartriges.You can ask to the nearer maker /seller of those big cement jars used to  store the drinking rain
water seen behind every house,thin(2 cm.?)chicken wire reinforced  and good;
they know what cement find localy to use and how ...mickey finn their crew if necessary(extra bath n'beer)...be sure the ground filled section is very stable to avoid heavy beaming$$$ /cracks or find a second river(not so much joking but a little stil...)-:

----------


## Old Monkey

The folks at Premier have not answered me yet. I'm going to call them. I had 2 water tanks built behind the house four years ago, they rendered them with pure cement. One of them is dry, the other one 'humid'. This can be done, like you said, Paul. I will still use a liner for the filter zone with plants. For the swimming part, I like the idea of a tiled pool. I'm thinking of putting the liner inside the concrete, I mean one layer of concrete on the bottom and sides, liner, concrete with steel and tiles.. The liner would be continuous all the way, including over the actual wall, after enclosed in cement... A loss of energy and time. And a row of white rocks on top of the liner. The whole thing stays under water...

----------


## Old Monkey

> Have you got any photos of examples of what your doing ? Would like to see.
> 
> I looked up my book the other day and it is not a book on eco pools entirely, it just has 3 or 4 eco pools in it.


With pleasure, Nawty, what exactly would you like to see?

----------


## Old Monkey

Had an interview today with a local roof contractor. The first. He insisted I use wood for the whole thing. I started considering the idea, but I did not feel he could do my roof the way I want it. All his examples are pretty straightforward, and straight! I want a rounded shape! He claimed he could do it, maepalai...
Back to the drawing board. I keep searching. I think it should be metal, and I was seduced by Dr Andy 's roof he built in Chiang Mai, I like those tiles. Now I need a bit of luck, find the right team.

----------


## Old Monkey

See  * 	DrAndys Concrete Box in the City#194*

----------


## jizzybloke

^here it is OM

https://teakdoor.com/building-in-thai...-the-city.html

----------


## Nawty

> Nawty, what exactly would you like to see?


Anything good and relative.....I am easy to please.


What is the idea of the liner if you are building the swimming bit just like a noral pool....but under water level ?

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
>  Nawty, what exactly would you like to see?
> 
> 
> Anything good and relative.....I am easy to please.
> 
> 
> What is the idea of the liner if you are building the swimming bit just like a noral pool....but under water level ?


Here is a picture of the water tanks behind the house. 4 years, rendered with pure cement, pretty watertight, one on the right 100%, the other 98%...

As for the wall, it is just used to separate the regeneration zone from the swimming zone, so that plants and substrate stay away from the swimming pool. Water flows freely above the wall.

----------


## Nawty

Understand that, but why the waterproof sheet in the swimming section if you are talking about constructing it same same swimming pool, as in cement, water proofing agent, rebar, tiles etc.....the only requirment should be a waterstop around the verticle section where slab meets walls, but even then as the entire pool will be basically 'in' the water and under it, why do you require it ?

----------


## Old Monkey

Thursday, 22 April, Ground floor concrete pouring, all should be done in one day!
Home made chute, ready to go at 8:30.


The steel reinforcement, the level markers, the side forms.

We will pour this section alone another day, it will need a stronger base, there will be a round tank with 40 000 litres of water.

----------


## Old Monkey

So, 6 Lisus on top for cement mixinq and one Thaiai on the mixer, 4 more thaiais downstairs. I figure it's a bit slow, we'll add overtime at the end of the day.

At 10:00, all stop, syndical break! Normal, I go back to the house. At 10:30, everybody is sitting down! No more water. The pump quitted.
Coitus interruptus.

----------


## Old Monkey

Sorry, I made a mistake and repeated the image!
So, 6 Lisus on top for cement mixinq and one Thaiai on the mixer, 4 more  thaiais downstairs. I figure it's a bit slow, we'll add overtime at the  end of the day.

At 10:00, all stop, syndical break! Normal, I go back to the house. At  10:30, everybody is sitting down! No more water. The pump quitted.
Coitus interruptus.

----------


## Old Monkey

We sent the Lisus to carrying compost, another job... In fact, the wire to the pump was a very small one, big enough for one reading lamp:-).
After lunch, like we say in Quebec, "on s'essuie et on recommence!" We dry ourselves, and we start over!

----------


## DrAndy

> See  *DrAndys Concrete Box in the City#194*


free publicity, thanks

and yes, the tiles look good and will weather well

the effect of the diamond/triangle is nicer than the normal square look too

they come in three sizes

----------


## Old Monkey

Not surprisingly, at five o'clock, it's not finished!

So OT is called, Over Time, with a bonus of 80 tb and a meal!

----------


## Old Monkey

At sunset, it already looks good, the middle passage is shiny like a mirror.

The cement is thin for the last part, there was a bit too much land fill...
The mixing crew leaves at 7:30, and my two masters in concrete keep on shining the hardening cement, after having sprinkled a mixture of cement powder and fine sand over the still humid surface. I stay with them and a shared small bottle of rhum, at the rythm of music from a phone. The atmosphere is peaceful, it reminded me of "corvees" we had in my home, where all friends shared a hard day of work for one of us, shared a meal and some drinks while finishing the job. Often, we ended up in a crazy jam session, found memories of a wonderful period.
I wish the same to all young life starters who decide to build their own house.

----------


## Old Monkey

Friday morning, this looks good, the job was well done, with a little light from 3 bulbs!

The base for the water tank is planned and the digging starts, a drain must be put at the bottom. A group of Lisus are digging a new septic tank, better placed, the first one was filled uo earlier.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Understand that, but why the waterproof sheet in the swimming section if you are talking about constructing it same same swimming pool, as in cement, water proofing agent, rebar, tiles etc.....the only requirment should be a waterstop around the verticle section where slab meets walls, but even then as the entire pool will be basically 'in' the water and under it, why do you require it ?


Yes I know it's confusing! It's just that I'm confused :mid: 
At the planning stage, I study my options. This potential liner, when I have the cost from Premier, and have this compared with others, like Firestones', is only one option, and a new one, I was afraid that I would have to buy a whole roll, with plenty, enough to put it sandwiched between two layers of cement. Thinking about it now, I see that's overkill.
But to answer your question, I read so many things about this that I got less and less sure about making this watertight. And this thing about cement giving out phosphorus, an algae promoter...
Your good question, and the rain we had today, which showed me that the second floor was watertight, without rendering! These clarified my confusion...
I will keep getting info, but I'm inclined to do all in cement, probably cheaper. The waterproofing should lower the contact between water and cement.
I see this tread as a moment of confusion. It must be the moon :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> I will keep getting info, but I'm inclined to do all in cement, probably cheaper. The waterproofing should lower the contact between water and cement.





> And this thing about cement giving out phosphorus, an algae promoter...


Is that forever, or just when the cement is new?

If you do it just in cement, you can add waterprofing compound to the cement; that would help keep it watertight enough for your purposes, as long as the cement is properly poured

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> I will keep getting info, but I'm inclined to do all in cement, probably cheaper. The waterproofing should lower the contact between water and cement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The recommandation I found was to fill up, let stand for 3 weeks, then empty. Do this 3-4 times, then OK. I will do that. When I'm gone, mid june, I will request that it be emptied as soon as algae appears.
For waterproofing, I remember my first house, I had built a tank inside to raise trouts. I had found asphalt emulsion, 2 45 gallons drums, and this had replaced the water in the cement mix. This worked very well, never leaked. This emulsion is used industrially to stabilize soil before asphalting a road. I remember it was cheap, because I was very broke at the time. I wonder if this could be found in Thailand. They're building lots of roads around here.

----------


## Old Monkey

Safety, anyone? Only one worker wears a hard hat. In Global, I bought 5-6 hard hat, as a gift. It was cheap, 49 tb, but my wife kept protesting that I was spending money for nothing! I gave the hat to the workers, insisting that the white one was for the boss... They were never worn! They stay there!

----------


## Old Monkey

Footing for the round fish tank. This will be interesting. I found a factory in Chiang Mai that can bend metal sheets. They made 4 pieces, 4 m diameter. I will use this to build the koi tank.

----------


## Old Monkey

Lisus are digging the septic tank. This is hard work. And it's hot down there.
When you think that they get 3 times less per day that my secretary gets in an hour, and a fourth that goes to the government...
We treated them with whisky and food, saturday, the least one can do!

----------


## Old Monkey

The Thaiai workers prepare the sidewalk around the house, the South part must be dug in the rock, so that the rains do not invade us.

Steel reinforcement is prepared.

----------


## Nawty

Thats a big septic...

----------


## Old Monkey

> Thats a big septic...


Smaller septic tank than what we use in farang land, but not by much. The percolating field is one third smaller. I've seen what they do here, without bottom, much smaller, they never fill, so no anaerobic activity, bacteria, read shit, risks going into the water, or else, if the soil is water resistant, they fill up quickly and have to be emptied often, to be thrown where?

----------


## Nawty

What you mean smaller and never fill ??

If you are into the eco pond/swimming pool....why not do a Waste Water Garden for the septic and grey water ?? If you never heard of it, google it and Indonesia and you shall find it.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by Nawty
> 
> 
> Thats a big septic...
> 
> 
> Smaller septic tank than what we use in farang land, but not by much. The percolating field is one third smaller. I've seen what they do here, without bottom, much smaller, they never fill, so no anaerobic activity, bacteria, read shit, risks going into the water, or else, if the soil is water resistant, they fill up quickly and have to be emptied often, to be thrown where?


 
what type of rock is it dug in? is it permeable?

I had a large soakaway in Portugal dug in the rock like that; it gradually filled up and very little percolated out. We had to dig several trenches into the surrounding land to stop it overflowing

----------


## Old Monkey

> What you mean smaller and never fill ??
> 
> If you are into the eco pond/swimming pool....why not do a Waste Water Garden for the septic and grey water ?? If you never heard of it, google it and Indonesia and you shall find it.


I mean they are made of one metre round cement circles, with no bottom, which means that water goes out if the soil is permeable, so it never fills, there
is air rather than water, anaerobic bacteria have no chance to develop, eColi mix in with the water table. If the soil is not permeable, it fills rapidly and must be eptied.
For two people with a large septic tank, there is no need for the garden, there is not enough water coming out, since the shower and kitchen water does not go there.
This way, there is a maximum deposit of less than a cm per year.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Nawty
> ...


On the outlet of the tank, there are 2 trenches 6m, 50 cm deep, 40 cm wide dug and filled with small rocks. On top, there are perforated pipe, horizontal, at level with the top of the tank which will let the surplus grey water, already treated by the anaerobic bacteria in the tank, this time finish been treated this time by aerobic bacteria that colonized the small rocks. The water going out of this epuration field is treated! At this level, it's soil, and will be permeable.

----------


## Old Monkey

The level pipes of the epuration field can be purchased in farang land, but not in Thailand. So one takes a 3" pipe and pre-dig a small hole, 2 rows marked with a chalk line.

Next, one sharpens a bit made out of a piece of steel used in concrete,

Then you use this bit to make bigger holes
Et voila! A perfectly usable percolating pipe.

----------


## Nawty

Why not just use a big drill bit ?

That be what I did...

----------


## Old Monkey

The epuration field, smaller than what's usually done in cold country, but 100% efficient in the tropical climate.

Because of a bit of soil on the North wall of the tank, the other 3 are impermeable, a block wall is being built and will be rendered.

----------


## Old Monkey

The wall in the middle will keep heavier matter in the first compartment and let the water pass to the second.

----------


## Old Monkey

Today, there was a sidewalk poured on 3 sides. Another nice job by the Thaiai team, helped at the mixer's end by the Lisus.

Lots of water is consumed!

----------


## Old Monkey

How do you post MP4 short sequences? Is there a weight limit? If so, how do you process to compress it?

----------


## Old Monkey

> Why not just use a big drill bit ?
> 
> That be what I did...


None available, it took 2 minutes to make, and he could sharpen it at will on the steel cutter. Me too, I would have driven to the fifth village to buy a large bit, but his solution has its merits, no?

----------


## baldrick

> How do you post MP4 short sequences?


you will have to create a youtube account - then upload your video to youtube - then copy&paste the youtube link into this thread , and then the video will be displayed as an embedded youtube video

----------


## Nawty

> but his solution has its merits, no?


Sure, they are good at improvising most times.

I have a question for you, seeing as you may have thought of it, maybe not but.

How would you build a septic system for a house in the middle of paddy fields and I mean in the middle, surrounded by them and no raised land around the house site ?

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> but his solution has its merits, no?
> 
> 
> Sure, they are good at improvising most times.
> 
> I have a question for you, seeing as you may have thought of it, maybe not but.
> 
> How would you build a septic system for a house in the middle of paddy fields and I mean in the middle, surrounded by them and no raised land around the house site ?


Given that the house is raised on posts, I would build a closed tank, or buy one, with two compartments, (divided in two by a partition open at the bottom only). This would be mostly underground, let's say with the top at the level of the earth walls holding the water in rhe paddies. This would ensure an anaerobic digestion, and a deposit of solids at the bottom of the first compartment. I would use no paper, or I would request that paper not be thrown in the toilet, this would divide the amount of solid matter by 10! I would separate my house's outlet in two, poluted water(by feces), and grey water(shower, kitchen, front loaded washing machine, bath, even urine), to be treated separatly. The second could be distributed discretly in the rice paddies, this would favor fertility... 
The first, after being digested by anaerobic bacterias would then percolate in a aerobic biological filter, by pipes level with the top of the tank surrounded by small rocks or surface multiplying granules, which would lodge aerobic bacterias that would complete the process and make sure that eColi have dissapeared. The water coming out of this epuration field would present no danger of poliution.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> See  *DrAndys Concrete Box in the City#194*
> 
> 
> free publicity, thanks
> 
> and yes, the tiles look good and will weather well
> ...


Could you tell me where you got them in Chiang Mai?
And also, what did you use to support them? The photos show very close metal bars. They must be heavy, I have to convince a local contractor to work with curves, I need to be convincing and have answers to his questions about the tiles. Around here there are not many styles of roof covering...

----------


## DrAndy

> How would you build a septic system for a house in the middle of paddy fields and I mean in the middle, surrounded by them and no raised land around the house site ?


Monkey was right to a a point; BUT if the tank is more or less the same height as the ricefilelds you would need a dive pump to get the water out

we have that system in Mae Rim; when the tank is fairly full, there is a float switch which pumps out the processed dirty water to the canal, via a filter box

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> ...


 
my builder showed them to us but they are fairly common

they just hang on the bars; they are not very heavy either, compared to some concrete ones

the bars are quite close as we used fairly small tiles; obviously with bigger tiles, the bars would be wider spaced

as for curves, I suppose you must use as small a tile as possible

----------


## Nawty

> Given that the house is raised on posts, I would build a closed tank, or buy one, with two compartments, (divided in two by a partition open at the bottom only). This would be mostly underground, let's say with the top at the level of the earth walls holding the water in rhe paddies. This would ensure an anaerobic digestion, and a deposit of solids at the bottom of the first compartment. I would use no paper, or I would request that paper not be thrown in the toilet, this would divide the amount of solid matter by 10! I would separate my house's outlet in two, poluted water(by feces), and grey water(shower, kitchen, front loaded washing machine, bath, even urine), to be treated separatly. The second could be distributed discretly in the rice paddies, this would favor fertility... The first, after being digested by anaerobic bacterias would then percolate in a aerobic biological filter, by pipes level with the top of the tank surrounded by small rocks or surface multiplying granules, which would lodge aerobic bacterias that would complete the process and make sure that eColi have dissapeared. The water coming out of this epuration field would present no danger of poliution.


Cheers...what do you mean 'partition open at bottom only'...what is the purpose of it open at the bottom ?

Could the water coming out of the field leach into a pond without any problems ?

----------


## DrAndy

> what do you mean 'partition open at bottom only'...


I found that strange too

the partition open at the bottom would not stop the solids migrating across

three tanks would be good, the first overflowing into the second, the second having the partition open at the bottom

I have a large tank with three concentric rings set up like that and it works well

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
>  Given that the house is raised on posts, I would build a closed tank, or buy one, with two compartments, (divided in two by a partition open at the bottom only). This would be mostly underground, let's say with the top at the level of the earth walls holding the water in rhe paddies. This would ensure an anaerobic digestion, and a deposit of solids at the bottom of the first compartment. I would use no paper, or I would request that paper not be thrown in the toilet, this would divide the amount of solid matter by 10! I would separate my house's outlet in two, poluted water(by feces), and grey water(shower, kitchen, front loaded washing machine, bath, even urine), to be treated separatly. The second could be distributed discretly in the rice paddies, this would favor fertility... The first, after being digested by anaerobic bacterias would then percolate in a aerobic biological filter, by pipes level with the top of the tank surrounded by small rocks or surface multiplying granules, which would lodge aerobic bacterias that would complete the process and make sure that eColi have dissapeared. The water coming out of this epuration field would present no danger of poliution.
> 
> 
> Cheers...what do you mean 'partition open at bottom only'...what is the purpose of it open at the bottom ?
> 
> Could the water coming out of the field leach into a pond without any problems ?


Given the temperature here, and the accelerated bacterial activity, even with a compact field, my answer is yes. The bottom opening is based on the principle that dirty water is heavier and will tend to deposit in the first compartment. The idea is to keep the tank full for anaerobic activity, overflowing gently for aerobic, all this possible with the proposed scenario.

----------


## Nawty

Still don't get it.

You seem to have a lot of experience with shit OM ??

----------


## Old Monkey

> Still don't get it.
> 
> You seem to have a lot of experience with shit OM ??


Like I probably said in the introduction to this tread, I spent nine years on the subject of the owner built house, this involved research on compost toilets, septic  tanks amongst other self-sufficiency subjects. I was associated during six of those with a good friend who obsessed on shit and how to limit polution. Francois became later a judge-like commissioner of Hydro Quebec, responsible for environmental consequences of actions by this electricity producer and bearing on the decisions, the Commission was and still is its decision-making body. 
We are responsible, each one of us, for our health, and our sicknesses, for all our decisions and actions, and yes, also for our shit! This happens everyday.
Francois is going to laugh when I send him this, I teased him so much then :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

The hole is not at the bottom here but it will do the job.

----------


## Old Monkey

Photobucket is in maintenance, will post more later.

----------


## Nawty

Cheers.

We will probably/possibly be building a house that is surrounded by a pond and then this surrounded by rice paddy....so while I have some understanding of shite....I am no expert....so I do want to make sure I get it right in this environment as I do not want to 1. kill the fish in the pond. 2. Stink up the pond by the house. 3. create a disease risk for my kids. 4. pollute the rice fields.

The water table will of course be high here, so needs specific attention to detail.

Thanks for your explantations. still not entirely clear and sure, but shall do some more reading.

----------


## DrAndy

> The bottom opening is based on the principle that dirty water is heavier and will tend to deposit in the first compartment


so, then the dirty water will migrate to the second partition




> The hole is not at the bottom here but it will do the job.


that is much better!!

----------


## Old Monkey

> Cheers.
> 
> We will probably/possibly be building a house that is surrounded by a pond and then this surrounded by rice paddy....so while I have some understanding of shite....I am no expert....so I do want to make sure I get it right in this environment as I do not want to 1. kill the fish in the pond. 2. Stink up the pond by the house. 3. create a disease risk for my kids. 4. pollute the rice fields.
> 
> The water table will of course be high here, so needs specific attention to detail.
> 
> Thanks for your explantations. still not entirely clear and sure, but shall do some more reading.


You are 100% right!
The idea is that shit pollutes the water it comes in contact with. And only shit! Urine even is bacteria-free. So first, limit the amount of water that comes in contact, by using less water to flush, there are toilets with fewer litres, then, separate the urine, or at least, "when it's yellow, let it mellow", and do not let other waters touch shit, treat separatly. Another alternative would be to let NO water touch shit, like in a dry compost toilet, nothing comes out!.
The septic tank system works, but you must make sure, 100% certain that no water escape from the system before it has gone tru 
1, an anaerobic treatment, by bacteria without air, so a full tank of liquid, no room for air, never empty, or half full,
then 2, an aerobic treatment, by bacteria with oxygen installed on multiple surfaces, like on less than 1" rocks on an impermeable surface and a drain pipe under to let the treated and no more infected water out. On top of this bed of rocks, a percolating pipe, level with the top of the tank, and level the whole way, to distribute the excess water coming from the tank. To make triply sure, you could let this water feed a small reed spot right besides the pond.
 :smiley laughing:  I want to see Francois's face when he reads this, I used to introduce him in conferences as our "master in shit"... Now it's me... Karma, I suppose!
I used to laugh at my friends who were getting married, they were the butt of numerous jokes. Now, what can I say? :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

> I used to laugh at my friends who were getting married, they were the butt of numerous jokes. Now, what can I say?


som nam na?

or sorry

----------


## Old Monkey

Weaving bamboo as concrete reinforcement, the top of the septic tank, cement posts, thin plywood, bamboo and cement.

This vent should and will be "coiffed" with an inversed "U" to let the methane gaz produed go out, but not air.

Finishing the cover, the epuration field dissappeared in nature.

----------


## DrAndy

> This vent should and will be "coiffed" with an inversed "U" to let the methane gaz produed go out, but not air.


you put water in the U?

oh no, it is inverted

so the air is kept out by the pressure of the methane? why do you need an inverted U?

----------


## Old Monkey

Starting again on the swimming pool, I bring books with pictures, so they understand better what they will be doing.

The landfill from the septic tank reestablished the level at the site of the outlet bottom pipe.
Then, stairs to the shallow kids zone.

They're 5 metres long. Thinking of a teak wood finish, or granit, if I find in Chiang Mai.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

And the work for today : anchoring the first level in front of the house.
Preparing steel.

Cement and posts tied to the bottom cage, then anchors.


We had bad experience when a retaining wall was not anchored properly a few years back, these peple know what they're doing.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> This vent should and will be "coiffed" with an inversed "U" to let the methane gaz produed go out, but not air.
> 
> 
> you put water in the U?
> 
> oh no, it is inverted
> 
> so the air is kept out by the pressure of the methane? why do you need an inverted U?


Rain, for control of what could fall in.

----------


## Shrek

An excellent and informative thread. Thank you.

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you, I'm always afraid to put too much, I'm such an obsessed maniac, I feel i'll bore people.
Today, we went South with the roof contractor to buy the steel, tiles and materials. He's local, seems competent, 21 years experience, 250tbh per square metre. 
We hit our noses on closed doors in Mae Rim. Closed! Funny, I'd never seen this place closed. 
Proceeded to Chiang Mai's Global and purchased insulation for under the roof, and polythene for the regeneration zone of the pool. Premier is still waiting to quote prices, I wonder why. This is no way to do business. Not the way I'm doing business anyway!

----------


## Old Monkey

Sidewalk around the house, certain sides are easier than others. South side needed digging into hard rock.


East sidewalk was the first, closer to the mixer

West sidewalk will be almost done, will have to wait for the North sidewalk, the hardest.

----------


## Old Monkey

Noth sidewalk is more complex, will have to be anchored very solidly, the law of gravity is heavy there...
First dig a trench to fix a strong base, 

,
then forms for a vertical wall, the horizontal of the sidewalk will first be vertical.

Lots of support for the wall's forms

Posts are set at 4 m intervals

Then horizontal posts are attached
These are welded to the steel of the house footing!


Then the vertical steel becomes horizontal

Some squares are formed

And we're ready to pour

----------


## ootai

You have made me very jealous, that view you have is fabulous.

Is the reason that garvity at your place is heavy because you're high on the hill?  I thought it decreased as you got futher from the centre of the earth but then again with that view maybe you are in the centre of the earth.

In an earlier post you praised the guys in respect to their ability to build a retaining wall and then when I seen the first couple of pictures I was worried until the one where they have tied the columns back to the house slab, bloody marvellous.

I will look forward to, at sometime in the future seeing a finished house I am sure it will also be bloody marvellous.

----------


## DrAndy

> Is the reason that garvity at your place is heavy because you're high on the hill?


his hill is very high in ferrous oxides, so his gravity is much higher than elsewhere

----------


## Old Monkey

During that time, work goes on in the natural swimming pond. 
Different water plants will need different depths of water. Reeds need to have only their feet wet, lotus can take more than a metre of water. There will be no soil for them, they will have to pick up their food from the passing water in the substrate. Furthermore, I still have no answer from Premier about geotextile prices, so I will have 10"-12" of rocks covering the polythene sheet, so that it will not be exposed to the sun rays. 
I'm planning, for the filter zone, to pour some concrete, around 5 cm-2" with light reinforcement, and rendered with pure cement, very smooth,  then covered with the sheet, so that water will not touch cement. I want to avoid the contact with the phosphorus that promotes algae growth.
Lisus are very good with landscaping, the weather is very hot, they are dressed like for winter, the rock is relativly hard, I sweat, just watching.
I'm happy to notice that this zone is in the shade all morning, till 10:30. The rubber trees will keep growing, there will be more shade.
I will have to think of a way to shade more, high temperature promotes algae growth...

----------


## Old Monkey

> You have made me very jealous, that view you have is fabulous.
> 
> Is the reason that garvity at your place is heavy because you're high on the hill?  I thought it decreased as you got futher from the centre of the earth but then again with that view maybe you are in the centre of the earth.
> 
> In an earlier post you praised the guys in respect to their ability to build a retaining wall and then when I seen the first couple of pictures I was worried until the one where they have tied the columns back to the house slab, bloody marvellous.
> 
> I will look forward to, at sometime in the future seeing a finished house I am sure it will also be bloody marvellous.


Your question about garvity is funny, but yes, it is because i'm high on the hill! If we did not take precautions like this, there would be a greater chance that pressure from the landfill would push everything down, especially during the rainy season, with the added weight of the water...
3 years ago, we had a retaining 4 foot high 20 feet long (which is the correct english, foot, or feet?) wall capsize! It took two men the best part of a week to take it apart, it was very solid! It stayed in one part, even after it capsized! It simply was not anchored properly, the rain was strong...

----------


## Old Monkey

Sorry about the finger in front of the objective!

The small hevea (rubber tree) will be removed with precautions.

----------


## Old Monkey

The tree is gone to its new home.

----------


## Old Monkey

At the end of the day.

At sunset. You can see by the shade of the photographer!

----------


## SiamRick

I'm sorry but I have confused myself. Are you building a pond or swimming pool? Or both? Reason is that it seem you've terraced the pool/pond sides for different kinds of plants at differing water depths. Looking at the house (foundation) and location of the pool/pond, I have to say you're on your way to creating a beautiful spot.

----------


## Nawty

> I have confused myself.


I do that all the time also.

he is building an eco pool....combination hopefully self cleaning natural pool surrounded by a pond which does the natural cleaning.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by SiamRick
> 
> I have confused myself.
> 
> 
> I do that all the time also.
> 
> he is building an eco pool....combination hopefully self cleaning natural pool surrounded by a pond which does the natural cleaning.


Thank you for your help, Nawty, I tend to confuse the two words, pool and pond, in this case, in my mind, a pond is a hole in the ground with water, like the one that are formed in a gravel pits, for instance. A pool is more "square", more formal, for swimming, often tiled. I'm ready to learn more about this vocabulary.
You describe very well a natural swimming pool-pond. In this case, however, the cleaning zone is at the end of the swimming zone, rather than surrendering it, because of the geography here, the trees already established and the room available. The regeneration zone surrounding the swimming zone would be a more logical choice with a regular swimming pool being transformed into a natural one or in a location where space was more limited.
This is an earlier photo.

----------


## Old Monkey

Preparation is very important, structural strength assures perenity, but finition, the ultimate hypocrisy, that's what people see! So, for concrete, once it's placed, a good trick is to spread a mixture of cement powder and sand on top of the still wet cement.

----------


## Old Monkey

The wooden spatula, and a few drops of water, will incorporate the cement powder and the finer sand, lower part of the photo.

----------


## Old Monkey

Then the 6 bath sponge, not wet, under the spatula, will shine it!

----------


## Old Monkey

Then, a wet broom will clear the excess...

Et voilà! A job well done!

----------


## Old Monkey

It's past five o'clock, but they keep at it, the finition is what makes one proud of a job well done.
All that's left, besides removing the forms, is to keep this wet for 21 days, as much as possible! To get the hardest, solidest, crackfree concrete.

----------


## aras

thanks, it is the best thread ever, about construction i have read. Looking forward to the rest.......

----------


## baldrick

this is an excellent thread

have you thought about a slide into your pool/pond ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Old Monkey

> this is an excellent thread
> 
> have you thought about a slide into your pool/pond ?


I am crazy! So, yes, but it's just a thought for now, and a crazy one.
I remember seeing a giant concrete slide in Guatemala, close to Tical, in the jungle. I asked what it was and the Park employee started the water running. It was so steep and you ended flying about 20 feet over a lake! I never saw people sliding in it, but it left me a picture of something totally crazy, like the iced slides we made in college in La Pocatiere when I was 11, down a cliff... until somebody forgot a shovel one night while flooding the slide at minus 20, and one kid died!
Crazy!
Well, I will start with a waterfall, after... :cmn:

----------


## Old Monkey

The roof is coming, the roof is coming! At least now, the steel is there. 
Notice what I will call the rain stairs in the South of the house. This will be covered with good soil and planted, there will be a small ditch on top, another one below.
 :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

We keep on working on stabilizing the hilly grounds around the house. First there are posts with large feet, then the body of the post, this can be done with wood forms, pretty classic, or with sheet metal, or, this way, with old rusted metal containers, much used in this part of the country.

The foot is poured

Future forms are prepared!

The body has its form placed, the poured

Then, landfill is stacked all around the foerm

----------


## Old Monkey

But the body is to be taller, so...

you slide it up, pack landfill around it to the top, pour cement to uts new top, landfill, slide it up again, and so on, until you reach the height required!

----------


## Old Monkey

Then, you join your vertical posts with horizontal posts.

Makeshift forms, and you pour.

----------


## Old Monkey

Photobucket sometimes causes me problems, refuses to upload, stops at 85% or 95%, or maybe it's my connection... It could be either or both, Murphy's Law. A buttered toast will always fall on the floor the buttered side down, in the dirt...

----------


## Old Monkey

Here are 3 pictures I took today, they are funny to me, because they show a different way of thinking, a different culture, a different language. The steel for the roof arrived, so, the first thing to do is to paint it to prevent rust, two coats! The contractor came with his compressor, and it's hot now, so here it is : 
The second, scaffolding, the top plank was too high, I would have put a second plank lower, but no : 
This last one requires a bit of explaining : I've built stairs with 2"X8" with smaller support section than this reinforced concrete stairs, and never saw one fail. True, they were not so heavy, but could take lots of traffic. The first lot of brown blocks-bricks that we received were of very bad quality, so we refused them, but my wife accepted the 100 that were already stacked up, I wondered why. She told me that she was going to get some of the same but of better quality. So, why not refuse all of this lower class? Because the man wanted to build a wall under the stairs quickly, he did not trust them! Afraid it would break! I thaught it was another bad translation. Well, when the traffic started today with the roof building, this is what I saw him do :

----------


## Old Monkey

Sh.t, repeat again, sorry

----------


## Old Monkey

Note the difference between the two different blocks, but see the bamboo there to make sure the stairs do not fall... This made me laugh, not you?
I overslept after lunch and I got there at 1:30, they were discussing something on the floor! This is it : They had used the electic yellow conduct to draw a curve, the arch I had asked them previously!

That is why the scafolding leg cutting. They rapidly built a second set and looked with nail in pipe for steel to which they will attach the arches, 3 of them

----------


## Old Monkey

This last one took me by surprise. Maybe because there will be a roof being built : I had given up on wearing safety hat, well, wrong again :

----------


## Old Monkey

Not bad for a first day!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> you slide it up, pack landfill around it to the top, pour cement to uts new top, landfill, slide it up again, and so on, until you reach the height required!


Aren't the columns supposed to be done in one pour?

----------


## splitlid

yes, but hey, old monkey knows what his doing. right?

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> you slide it up, pack landfill around it to the top, pour cement to its new top, landfill, slide it up again, and so on, until you reach the height required!
> 
> 
> Aren't the columns supposed to be done in one pour?


They are, poured within 2-5 minutes, time to pack landfill around the form, to its top, this soil will hold the cement after we slide the metal form up, 6-8 inches at a time, then again until you reach the top level, then you can recuperate the form for the next post, and it gets cleaned after the job is done. ( i corrected my quote "uts" new top was meant to read "its" new top.) There was a stair being dug behind the house for drainage, so it was simple to redirect the wheelbarrows, and quick.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> They are, poured within 2-5 minutes, time to pack landfill around the form, to its top, this soil will hold the cement after we slide the metal form up, 6-8 inches at a time, then again until you reach the top level, then you can recuperate the form for the next post, and it gets cleaned after the job is done.


Sorry, but that's a crap way of doing it. The landfill will not keep the cement compact enough. On your head be it...

----------


## Old Monkey

Photobucket just warned me that I was close to reach my 10 gigs limit for one month. It seems I'm too enthousiastic with my daily photos. They recommend I pay 24,95$ to up my limit. 
I thought that one gig was 1000 meg! Was I wrong? I reduce the photos to less than 1,1 meg before uploading, like I'm supposed to. Photobucket had 231 photos, now 180.
I went back on photobucket and started deleting the ones I had in double, with the result that one did not get published anymore (about the safety hat), but I will do it again, right now.  I removed some Mp4 that I could not show here anyway, will have to go to youtube. And the ones I never published on the tread.
So, what do I do? Slow down with the photos? 
I'll be gone mid-june, and the building will be finished, or interrupted. And I like to share details with you guys, I look forward everyday to read your questions, and your reactions, this tread represents for me a contact with the rest of the world, I do not speak the languages here, so, every night, I get a Cuba libre, with lots of ice, turn on the industrial fan, and start downloading. It's like resuming the actions of the day, it gives me ideas, 
I like! 
Building a house is a complete therapy, when you do it with your own hands, you "build yourself" litterally. A long time ago, I did that, it took 6 months of hard everyday labor. When it was "finished", I could not stop! I built one a year, for 9 years! Never using the same materials, or the same technics twice. My back was not up to that and I had to quit, but the passion stayed. I did it again 10 years ago, adding two floors to the second house that I had built in Quebec. 
Seven winters in Thailand, and I had one built, for visitors, but this one is MY house! I trip! And I welcome you to my trip, Photobucket is not going to slow me down!
So, here is the photo deleted about one safety hat being worn!

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> They are, poured within 2-5 minutes, time to pack landfill around the form, to its top, this soil will hold the cement after we slide the metal form up, 6-8 inches at a time, then again until you reach the top level, then you can recuperate the form for the next post, and it gets cleaned after the job is done.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that's a crap way of doing it. The landfill will not keep the cement compact enough. On your head be it...


Well, maybe you're right, if the cement is not well vibrated constantly during the whole process, but there are two guys there with bamboo sticks jacking them and pushing the cement down, the dimensions of the post are one foot by one foot. Under these conditions, I trust these armed concrete posts.

----------


## Nawty

Think you will be right Monkey, the posts do not have a lot of load on them do they as they are for the reinforcement of the earth to prevent landslides right ?

Presume the earth is compacted around it and the tin mould is lifted straight after pour, so no time for the lower concrete to go off and you mix and vibrate it anyway, so it is then compacting more tightly inside the earthen frames. No problem with that, earthen frames are used all over the place and you have no chance of cold joints forming when it is all down so quickly.

By the way, you seem to be a lot like me in the way you think and do things.

Thats not meant as a insult either, though some might think....but Nun should.

----------


## Old Monkey

In fact, monday, I will have one dug around. We'll go to the bottom of this! I'll take pictures and publish them, good enough for you, Marmite the dog?

----------


## Nawty

Oh and keep up with the photos. But you know you can resize them right down to around 100k and they will be fine, when you resize them, do it to size of photo at max 600 high and wide and they plenty big enough to see on here still.....

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you Nawty. I'm new at this tread thing. It seems to me that it has been going on for a long time, inside jokes, old fights, name calling, lots of different personnalities, humans...
Sometimes, when I'm hungry, or too hot, or hungry, too hot and cramped with tiredness, I becomes cranky, very thin skinned. People around me see it coming, and avoid stepping on my big toe, but, on Internet...
So, I can understand that expats can sometimes pick fights with each other.
But, in general, I'm a smiling person, like everybody else, no?

----------


## Old Monkey

> Oh and keep up with the photos. But you know you can resize them right down to around 100k and they will be fine, when you resize them, do it to size of photo at max 600 high and wide and they plenty big enough to see on here still.....


THANKS, will do!

----------


## Old Monkey

I did like you said, this is a photo of the South side stair digging to control eventual heavy rains, I reduced it to 640 pixelsX480.

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you, this was a good advice! My wife left with my camera this afternoon, so I could not use it. Tomorrow, Sunday, christians do not work, so I'll have better size pictures of scaffolding for the roof, an arch in progress and my baby, a very special triangular floor. Everybody was happy with it and we drank whiskey after completion.

----------


## ootai

Old monkey 
Keep up the great work, both building the house and keeping us entertained through your posts. I am really glad you resolved the photo issue as pictures tell the true story, though the camera can be made to lie sometimes. If words only are used, then they can be misinterpreted and then the discussions get sidetracked and can become acrimonious. It appears to me that you are a person that, unlike me, doesnt just see black and white or functionality. Instead you probably see a rainbow, and are likely one who might prefer an aesthetic effect even if it resulted in some loss of functionality (which given a good design doesnt have to happen). When I was younger I thought of that trait as belonging to a tosser but now I tend to envy it.

As for the discussion about the way you have formed your concrete posts, I would be more worried about leaving the fresh concrete exposed the that very dry soil that is being compacted around it as the casing is being raised. That dry soil would suck the moisture out of the concrete resulting in a less than complete hydration occurring which is needed to give the greatest final strength. If the posts and beams are there, to do no more than create a base for a concrete slab, which in turn prevents water causing ground instability, then I wouldnt see it being an issue. As the concrete (even if weak) is providing corrosion protection for the steel which IS providing the tensile strength to hold the formation together. I think in the end the most important part is to fully understand the purpose of whatever it is that you are constructing and then to ensure it is fit for the duty it is required to perform.

The following is an extract from a text about reinforced concrete. Some might find it useful others will find it boring.

Concrete = (cement + water) + (sand + gravel) = cement paste + aggregates

In concrete, the cement paste (cement + water) is the chemical compound that binds the loose, usually inert, aggregates to form a unified mass. The chemical reaction between cement and water is known has hydration. During the initial stages of hydration, the surface of the cement particles chemically reacts with water to form a cement gel. Further hydration of cement particles depends on availability of moisture and the control of heat of hydration. 

The properties of hardened concrete depend primarily on the degree of hydration of the cement, and it is desirable to keep the concrete moist as long as possible. The process of keeping the concrete at the desired levels of humidity and temperature is called curing. Curing may be achieved by spaying the fresh concrete surface with water or covering the surface with damp burlap, or by using membrane compounds which prevent the escape of moisture.


Once again keep on posting (especially pictures) I love that countryside. You will have to make sure that in 5 years time you post some pictures of how the pool ends up, I am sure it will be something to behold.

----------


## Nawty

All he has to do is keep the soil around it damp....not moist or wet...just damp....easy

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you Ootai! I make it a duty every morning at six to go the the site and wet the whole surface as much as possible, it takes 3 weeks for the concrete to arrive at close to 100% of its strength. 
My way is not perfect, I should put a plastic over to keep the moisture in as long as possible, there are small spots that don't get it, where the cement bags are stacked, or the unpainted steel this morning for example. It is so hot now, water does not stay very long... But I was noticing this morning the schhh sound and small puffs of steam where the water was reaching the dry sand on the surface. Maybe the sand help? For an hour? 
The pools of water not being absorbed by the rendered concrete in the middle part of the floor, where there will not be tiles. This confirms that it's waterproof!
Anyway, that's the best I can do, for now, and here.
On my second house, in Coldland, I called it my hammock building, I wanted to spend July in my hammock? (hamac en francais!), so I tried precast concrete walls, with the windows and the doors already in, the less than 10' wide walls poured on the ground. I put jute everywhere covered with a polythene sheet on top, and, during July, I would get away from my hammock 3-4 times a day, check under the plastic and add water if dry, then go back. These walls, when the backhoe dropped one from 10', never cracked. This house was like a blockhauss, I think it would have resisted cannon... The idea is that the curing occurs slowly, and equally thru the whole thickness, and not quickly drying at the oustside surface only. These walls were less than 4 inches thick, the form was a 2X4. 
The thickness of concrete does not make it stronger, it's the added tensile stength, like you say, it's the reinforcement, that's why I believe in bamboo as reinforcement, I would use it in the pool!
Please don't all jump on me!
In the same house with precast, I made a light duty floor, one and a half inch thick, with two layers of jute as tensile reinforcement ( 1/2 inch cement in between, under and over), kept it wet 3 weeks, it never cracked! 35 years later! But that's another story!

                 Now things will move quickly, a house is a roof, and next week should be the transformation period, the worm will become buterfly. They’ve attached steel scafolding right after the primer and paint, ready to get at it after the week-end.

----------


## Old Monkey

The stack of small steel is what's left when they ran out of paint...                    I had to get my generator so that two welding machines could work at the same time, we’re at the end of the line and there is not enough electricity getting here!
  It’s very irregular, with highs and lows, and long or short interruptions a few times a week during this season, like at midday Sunday…
  This encourages me, pushes me in fact to go back to independance, self reliance. I will be going in that direction, but not now, there are too many things to do.
  I already have the inverter, the battery pack from Netherland and turbines, from China via Burma, a seven years old heavy investment. It will have to wait.
   Notice the arch!
Here is a closer look :

                 For the lines, esthetics, I requested arches on the East side, the entrance. I always included at least one arch in all of my buildings, my signature, in a way. 

I did not know how they would respond to this challenge, but, once the curve was agreed upon, they started hacking at the concrete with nails in a hose handle. When steel was visible, they deducted where the next ones would be, concentrated the concrete digging there  and welded steel rods, an anchorage. The form itself was made of scrap wood, and will be used for the 3 arches, ensuring continuity. I'm looking forward to what it will look like, and with full confidence!

----------


## Nawty

You know that rice sacks make good coverage for concrete....they stay damp for sometime and only require a light sprinkle to keep em damp...or cover them with a tarp also....only thing is you need a lot of rice sacks.

----------


## Old Monkey

And now, for dessert, a colorful addition. I had brought a mold to make concrete "rocks" with me and made a sidewalk at the other house, using only black and red oxydes, but this time, I found blue and yellow! So, for my workers, this was a first! They enjoyed it. Me too. But I was exhausted after.
I got this at Lee Valley Tools, in Canada. Stones are almost absent here, so, this could be a substitute.
It will wear nicely, get less bright with rain, sand, passages. Hope you like, but it's done now, so...
I like it.

----------


## DrAndy

> But, in general, I'm a smiling person, like everybody else, no?


no

but resize your photos; they will load quicker and take less of your upload limit

----------


## Old Monkey

> You know that rice sacks make good coverage for concrete....they stay damp for sometime and only require a light sprinkle to keep em damp...or cover them with a tarp also....only thing is you need a lot of rice sacks.


You're right, again! And rice sacks, I have, by the hundreds! I'll see what I can do!

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> But, in general, I'm a smiling person, like everybody else, no?
> 
> 
> no
> 
> but resize your photos; they will load quicker and take less of your upload limit


Sorry! Maybe because of the weather?
I resize now each and every one.

----------


## Old Monkey

During a short absence, they used real white rocks as level guides for the pouring, a good initiative.

This complicated matters a bit, the mold could not fit because of them, but we managed, improvised. Not knowing the thickness of the mold, they had put too much landfill, so, while one is holding the ready reinforcement, out it goes...

It still was completed before 5:30.

----------


## Old Monkey

I tried to edit the repeated picture above, in vain. So :

----------


## English Noodles

Great thread, thanks for sharing.

----------


## baldrick

> the mold could not fit because of them


are the moulds the black things at the landing of the stairs - could we have some more photos of them and the proceedure

----------


## Nawty

> are the moulds the black things at the landing of the stairs - could we have some more photos of them and the proceedure


Yeah....how many different shapes have you got to make that pattern ?


We just got back this afternoon from a looksy at Tuscana Valley here where we live, shall post some pics, some nice rock work in the houses. But not as nice as mine at the Plantation and they are asking 29 million for it.

----------


## Old Monkey

I will post pictures. I did not take any, because I was in the action, distributing oxydes, troweling them in, shaping new "stones" where the mold, there is only one, where the mold could not go. 3 guys were learning by doing, but they're younger, and comfortable sitting on their heels, a torture for me! 
By chance, I had all day sunday to rest, being in shape was easier earlier! I keep forgetting, and I keep being reminded...
And, yes, I just remember, my wife had left with the camera!

----------


## ootai

> All he has to do is keep the soil around it damp....not moist or wet...just damp....easy


 .........agreed.

Old monkey I had to laugh when I seen your multicoloured cobbleestones, not because I don't like them but becasue of what I had said just before.

quote:
"Instead you probably see a rainbow, and are likely one who might prefer an aesthetic effect "

Well there is no doubt now that you will be seeing that rainbow for a while.

As for wetting the concrete during curing I should have known you would be on top of that.

Keep on posting.

----------


## baldrick

I like the effect of the multicoloured also

I wonder if it would look good behind your waterfall

----------


## Nawty

please no....psychedelic rain dreams after a bit of weed from the garden...

----------


## Old Monkey

> please no....psychedelic rain dreams after a bit of weed from the garden...


Look who's talking!!!
I know it looks like a rainbow just finished, but it will wear, there 'll be sand between the "rocks" the blue and the yellow will mellow... People will wonder how so different rocks could be put together, or, see nothing!
Here is the mold :

It is hard plastic with a smooth teflon like finish. You press it down on the cement just poured and placed, you trowel the top, add oxyde in powder form, remove, and trowel some more. Then you turn one quater turn and press right in the outside tracks.

----------


## Old Monkey

I asked them to clean it, but it was just very quickly done. I was sick for two days and could not even walk, I'll do the cleaning with a sponge and jiffy. To illustrate my point on mellowing, here is a sidewalk I made a couple of years ago using the mold. I did not place the cement enough before "molding", which makes it too irregular for comfortable walking and used only red and black oxydes.

----------


## Old Monkey

Oh yeah, it rained hard last night, thank you Boudha, which means more sand on the sidewalk.
Going to BKK by night train tomorrow to get to Premier in person, could not get answers to my eMails. If Mohamed cannot get to the mountain, the mountain will get to Mohamed. Also bring the papers for my wife's visa to France. And get a package, from India, 10 cono weeders, worth 1800 tb each, less than 100 kg that some "honest" agent wanted to charge 12 000tb to send BKK-Chiang Mai. Hope to feel strong enough then.

----------


## Nawty

Whats a cono weeder ?

----------


## Gipsy

The cono weeder has two conical rotors mounted in tandem with opposite orientation. 

Smooth and serrated blades mounted alternately on the rotor uproot and burry weeds because the rotors create a back and forth movement in the top 3 cm of soil, the cono weeder can satisfactorily weed in a single forward pass without a push pull movement. Quite handy in the rice fields or anything that's planted in rows.

----------


## Nawty

but whats OM gunna do with 10 of em ??

Strap em in a line to the lisu maybe.

----------


## Old Monkey

Nothing to do with this tread except my avatar, poppy seeds of thai renown and the tremendous heat wave we're going tru. Instant air con...

 Enjoy this breath of freshness, the rest of the time, they envy us in coldland.

----------


## Old Monkey

For a bunch of friends, a group buying, around Chang Mai, who are intersted in the cono weeders because they use the SRI method of growing rice, like me, which involves weeding because rice is not grown under water with this method developped in Madagascar. I will take two for my farm, most of the others, one.

----------


## Old Monkey

> The cono weeder has two conical rotors mounted in tandem with opposite orientation. 
> 
> Smooth and serrated blades mounted alternately on the rotor uproot and burry weeds because the rotors create a back and forth movement in the top 3 cm of soil, the cono weeder can satisfactorily weed in a single forward pass without a push pull movement. Quite handy in the rice fields or anything that's planted in rows.


Thank you Gypsy, you are always so informative. The orange thing on the right is a sort of floater, which maintains the weeder at the right level, and will stop it from getting stuck in mud, it keeps it light in water. I'm looking forward to see it in action.
This was one of the most frustrating endeavor of my life. I got phone calls at 12:00, 2:30 AM, from Magnificient Ingeneers in India, a woman with a head voice and an accent thick as a brick. Last time, I asked her :"What time is it in India?" She answered, in her normal voice : Midnight". It got in BKK just before Suncraw, got taken over by an "honest" agent who, as a favor, would have charged me 12 000tb for shipping to Chiang Mai. There are extra charges for latedness, and for everything else... 13 000tb extra.
I will hesitate in the future before I take again such an initiative.

----------


## Old Monkey

What is reak wood worth? We went today to a grower with 250 rais of teak trees. My wife decided to purchase 15 trunks, 3300tb each, 12"-14" diameter, 6-7 m long, 100tb more to deliver. All legal. We purchased an electric chainsaw to split them in half. I have many shojis to make, and frames, and table...

----------


## phomsanuk

WOW, quite a project, I got tired just looking at the photos... ::chitown::

----------


## Old Monkey

teak!

----------


## Old Monkey

> WOW, quite a project, I got tired just looking at the photos...


You know, phomsanuk, the way I feel right now, you sound to me very wise!

----------


## Nawty

How do they grow that rice without flooding ? got any pics and info ? Yield as compared to flooding etc ?

I am interested in this for a specific reason. I also know rice can grow without flooding, but just keeping moist as we get wild rice from the straw grwoing all the time and it seeds.....just wondered how it would compare with yields though.


also re the teak....where is the 12/14" measured ? We were offered a pile of teak last year that sounded a similar size, maybe smaller at 2000b per tree. How old are these trees do you know ?

Also, see if you can do a rough guestimate calculation on this....how many planks could you cut from one log at 2.5m long each and around 10mm thick each and each plank an average of around 10/15cm. so if you get what I mean, you cut the log in half down the centre, then cut all the planks from these 2 halves, so each plank has a flat side and a natural rough side the contour of the log.....like these....

----------


## ootai

> How do they grow that rice without flooding ? got any pics and info ? Yield as compared to flooding etc ?
> 
> I am interested in this for a specific reason. I also know rice can grow without flooding, but just keeping moist as we get wild rice from the straw grwoing all the time and it seeds.....just wondered how it would compare with yields though.


Nawty if you Google "System of Rice Intensification" there is numerous sites with info, some supportive of the concept some no so supportive, however the best single document I found that explained the whole system to me is here at this link.

http://wassan.org/sri/documents/SRI%20book%20-%20English%20book%20-%20for%20web.pdf

The main argument I read from those who are not so supportive is that it is or can be labour intensive. Some put forward the argument that it won't take off in Thailand as people want less labour not more. I believe the other issue is that you would require the ability to irrigate when you wanted and not have to wait for the rain. I will be supervising my Thai family (because I can't work of course) in trialling the method as I believe it has merit Anyway have a read and let us know your opinion.

Old monkey
Is the only way to get one of those weeders is by importing them from india? Maybe you would be so kind as to take some decent photos and post them so I could use the photos to get a couple made. How long have you been using the SRI method and what have been your results? Sorry about sidetracking the story of your building project but you know how it is the mind wanders.

----------


## baldrick

> is that it is or can be labour intensive.


I wonder if that is because of the weeding required

----------


## Nawty

probably....but are the extra labour costs offset by the reduced water costs etc ?

Thanks for that PDF also OOtai....shall ave a read.

----------


## ootai

> Originally Posted by ootai
> 
> is that it is or can be labour intensive.
> 
> 
> I wonder if that is because of the weeding required


 
I believe that it comes about because of the precise planting spacing which requires marking out of the field and the weeding which from memory needs to be done 3 times. My main interest was to try this method to get a second crop when water is more scarce and let the family do their thing as per normal. If it were to work then it would be easier to convert to doing it all the time. 

Nawty as for offsetting the costs, it has multiple areas where costs are supposedly less and still get a higher yield. Namely seed cost, fertiliser cost, water cost, remember it was started due to trying to be able to grow rice in dryer areas than the conventional method allowed. Anyway that's all on this subject or we will be accussed of hijacking one of the best threads going.

----------


## Old Monkey

32+hours of train in 24 hours! That's what it feels like! BKK was blocked by soldiers because of a sniper the evening before. 75 minutes in a taxi, at about the same spot. 
First SRI, 5 years now, the last season saw the yields had doubled those of the preceeding owners who worked with chemicals, yield that we equaled the first and third year, then life came back progressively, rice grew better. I believe we can add this year by fertilizing with pig water. Will take pictures.
Found geotextile! Now I'm wondering if I'm going to use it with the thin polythene already purchases or order their ,50 PVC at 65tb per m3, 2m wide, with lots of "welding" of the seams.
Sorry, no balloon over the lagune, need at least 1000 pigs...
Still have not found flexible drain pipes, things you see in every little shop in Canada! To put in the substrate of the filter.
Cono-weeders stayed on the same track, 10, packed in straw in an enormous wood crate, heavier than the whole shipment, and the "honest" agent who's trying to get even more... Nobody waiting at the station, phone battery dead, lots of fun.
I wrote this on the train :
                 On the way, urged by my wife to order the roof tiles, they’re back order one month, I find myself faced with a hard decision. I’m told by the owner and by the clerk of the store that it’s impossible to do curves with losange tiles. I should have thought of it, as an ex math teacher. How can you stop water from coming in the house, which is the number one function of a roof, how if the tiles are not flat on top of each other? They cannot be flat if they must make a curve!
  Smaller tiles? Well, they would also be thinner, of lower quality, says my wife. And rain, pushed as it is around here by twisting winds, has a tendancy to go tru the smallest weakness.
  Unless you are rich and you want to spend on the roof every 3-4 years, says my wife, and if you are, how come I don’t know about it!
  So, I postponed giving the order for a 24 hours to give myself time to get over the deception and start to think clearly again. My plans were for a rounded roof, with a curve. The chineese do it to their temple, the boudhist too, and there is nothing that will make my wife live under such a roof. Living in a temple is unacceptable for her! So, I had changed the plans as to having a curve, but never letting it go higher than the horizontal, no upturned roof edge!
  How do the japanese do it?
  A thatch roof has to have a deep incline to be waterproof, I wanted it to go from one metre on 5,5 m. In Quebec, we use the curve at the end of the steep roof to keep the snow from blocking the openings and also avalanching on people’s head. Asphalt shingles are unavailable here, and they could not take the heat. Wood shingles? It would have to be very close and the roof would be a foot thick…
  Well, unless I think of something new, the plans will be revised to a straight roof. Plans are OK and fun, and they can be changed many times, until they’re encased in cement! Then they’re not plans anymore, and you have to live with them…

----------


## Nawty

You can get ashpalt tiles here.....or by here do you mean your area.

plenty places built around here with them and suppliers in Bkk.

----------


## Old Monkey

The roof had to be at 30o to insure no leaks with the tiles chosen (finally!). It could have gone to 22o, but the welders have decided...
I'm not too dissapointed with this because it seems that the upper rectangle, windows all around, should let in enough light for the orchids in the room below.
If you add the light of the shojis all around...
The retainirs stairs, en espalier, have taken the rain very well. Once covered by good soil and plants, this should be stable, and pretty.

----------


## Old Monkey

So happy to be back home, I could not resist post this panorama serie, with the giant tree I consider the soul of this place.

This one is due North

And East

From the second floor of the house, I wonder how I could still call it japanese, except for the shojis, but I lost my illusions about the rounded roof ;-(

----------


## Nawty

You should go see how they did it at the korean embasy I think it is in Ratchada area.

----------


## Old Monkey

The first arch looks wallowy, but this is just the beginning.

The second is curing, still molded

There will be a third one, this with a wall under it on the right.
The structure over the stairs makes me nervous, even if my head clears, but I'm 1,88m and there were so many times I hit my head during my life, that I will request an arch there also, this by removing 4-5 inches of concrete, anyway this supports nothing. This will make a facade of 3 arches, then a smaller one.

----------


## Old Monkey

Finally for today, how do you say "panaché" in english. This young lemon tree already has many big yellow lemons.

Right besides, this small lime tree has lots of very big fruits.

And something I'd never seen before : Fruit of what tree?

----------


## Old Monkey

> How do they grow that rice without flooding ? got any pics and info ? Yield as compared to flooding etc ?
> 
> I am interested in this for a specific reason. I also know rice can grow without flooding, but just keeping moist as we get wild rice from the straw grwoing all the time and it seeds.....just wondered how it would compare with yields though.
> 
> 
> also re the teak....where is the 12/14" measured ? We were offered a pile of teak last year that sounded a similar size, maybe smaller at 2000b per tree. How old are these trees do you know ?
> 
> Also, see if you can do a rough guestimate calculation on this....how many planks could you cut from one log at 2.5m long each and around 10mm thick each and each plank an average of around 10/15cm. so if you get what I mean, you cut the log in half down the centre, then cut all the planks from these 2 halves, so each plank has a flat side and a natural rough side the contour of the log.....like these....


Nawty, I like your ideas! I guess you could get 4 2"X6"
SRI : You start the traditional way by planting the seeds...
But you don't wait 5-6 weeks like they do. You transplant at 8-12 days, when the plant is still feeding on the energy reserves of the seed. One at the time, delicatly, you make a hole with your finger, if it was not already marked at 25cm, in straight rows, which will facilitate weeding. The traditional way is because weeds do not grow under water.
Then you let the soil dry until is is cracked, which will force the roots to grow to search for water, then you flood one night, you weed if need be (every time you weed, you add one ton of rice per hectare) this work (binage en francais) introduces more oxygen to the roots. In air, there's 22% oxygen, under water, 3%!. Since there is more oxygen, more sun around a plant on its own than when it's bunched like the traditional 4-6 plants plunged under water in the mud, side by side, it starts by developping a solid set of roots, then starts shooting straws, 3, the 7, then 11, 17, up to 60. You keep weeding every 10 days, but after 3, the field is occupied, by rice if you weeded, by weeds if you did not. 
So, with 8 kg of seeds in 11 rais, compared to the 2 and a half bags that we did use before, we doubled the production in 5 years, from 350 baskets (tin boxes)the first year, 30! the 2nd... no comment..., 350, then 440, 560 and more than 640 last season.

----------


## Old Monkey

> You should go see how they did it at the korean embasy I think it is in Ratchada area.


In BKK? Could you post pictures, a team of very stong horses could not drag me away from here now...

----------


## Nawty

I am not in Bkk....but if anyone else cared to pass by, it is in that road opposite Robinsons on Ratchada.....but mind you it might not be relevant as it is huge and i think they used massive sized tiles on it.

The dry rice sounds very interesting. How much less water would you need.....hard to answer that i guess. I am thinking to do it on 8 rai we have, but we want it as our garden, not as an income or for food as the main reason for it, simply for landscaping and any side benefits of food and income for it is a bonus.

----------


## Gipsy

Old monkey... could you tell me how big these seeds are? Hard to tell from your photo, as the focus is on the background ;P. Also difficult to see whether the leaves at the top corners belong to the same plant.         Three-lobed seedpods are the 'trademark' of plants belonging to the Euphorbiaceae family, and some of the more well-known and used in Thailand are the mulberry tree (Morus alba or Morus nigra, their leaves used as feed for silkworms) and the the genus Jatropha, used as biofuel. But seeds from these plants would not be bigger than 30 to 35 mm. in length... yours look bigger than that, but I may be wrong...  Maybe you also could ask your wife who planted the tree/shrub, or if any of your Lisu gang knows a (local) name and/or use. Maybe it's a money tree?  PS: For a strange reason I can't add smilies, or make the text more readable by dividing it into alinea's... weird.

----------


## cojones

do you have more pics

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Finally for today, how do you say "panaché" in english.


Err, panache.

----------


## Old Monkey

Gipsy,
They are heveas, rubber tree seeds, my first sighting. Planted 2000 some 3 years ago, others 2, a king's project for the North, a beautiful project, I think. They will be a canopy over half the farm, I plan to grow coffee under in another 3 years.
Oranges were a mistake, especially organic! Mandarine, because they're not really oranges are a weak capricious demanding culture, a mistake!
Thinking of you this morning, I took photos of this flower in 3 stages, astounding, first sight for me also. 

WOW!

----------


## Old Monkey

Got the teak wood, still in trunks, some 7 metres long



IMG]http://i989.photobucket.com/albums/af13/vieuxsinge66/treads%20on%20teak%20door/DSCF3393.jpg[/IMG]
Nobody would notice this where I come from, except for the length, we stick to 8' sometimes 12', but I think knowledgable people would look twice at teak.
The smallest are 10" but the largest double that. around 60 000 tb of wood, some of it was cut more than 3 years ago. And legal, with papers. In Thailand, this is a rare sight, except in tree police yards.

----------


## Old Monkey

Sorry, something happened?

----------


## Old Monkey

Retaining wall, second step, same process, posts vertical, horizontal.

----------


## Nawty

I would be interested in some of those teak logs....they look smaller than the 12/14" you mention but, maybe just trick photography.

Can they deliver down this way ?

----------


## Old Monkey

During my trip to BKK, they started making steps in the swimming zone, South side, I want to continue them so that the built sides will still be inclined, but will permit sitting down on the side, or walking, while respecting the slope already there, I never wanted a vertical classical swimming pool, it just would not fit with the rest. I the city, or inside, it's OK, but let's say it's more a pond this way. I will not do this at the end, so that divers will not knock themselves out on a step.


It will be tiled, but not the filter zone. Now that I have the geotextile, I'm thinking of cleaning very carefully the whole area, and put the polythene between two layers, then the substrate.

----------


## Gipsy

Well, I was closing in, then... ** Nice 'Dragon fruit'/ Hylocereus flower, they're night-blooming normally, at least mine are. *

Rubber tree* | Scientific classification

Kingdom | Plantae
  Division | Magnoliophyta
  Class | Magnoliopsida
  Order | Malpighiales
Family | Euphorbiaceae
  Subfamily | Crotonoideae
  Tribe | Micrandreae
  Subtribe | Heveinae
  Genus | _Hevea_
  Species | H. brasiliensis

Binomial name    | *Hevea  brasiliensis*



From  Wikipedia

----------


## Old Monkey

In the nursery, plants are planned! Tamarind from seeds, the sour type, will be pruned and used as an edge, there are also cashew nut trees from seed (2 year old trees give seeds, very sturdy trees, they like it here!) In 2 weeks, I'll go to buy in Chiang Mai market the other fruit trees to be planted this year, to keep the average at over 1000.


Yesterday we got 4 coconut plants more than a metre high, I'll put them between the house and the pool, for more shade, without too muvh leaves falling. The palm tree here is 2 years old! They symbolise the tropics... They don't block the view, provide shade.

----------


## Nawty

Looking good...I really hope it works as then I will build one. But mine will be amongst paddy fields.....kinda different problems pop up.

----------


## Old Monkey

> The cono weeder has two conical rotors mounted in tandem with opposite orientation. 
> 
> Smooth and serrated blades mounted alternately on the rotor uproot and burry weeds because the rotors create a back and forth movement in the top 3 cm of soil, the cono weeder can satisfactorily weed in a single forward pass without a push pull movement. Quite handy in the rice fields or anything that's planted in rows.


A good Thai friend from Chiang Mai answered quickly to my cry and came to get the big crate at the railroad station.
One of the guys who ordered cono weeders had his founds interrupted and will move back to USA soon, so I'm probably left with 2.
If anybody on the list was interested, and ready to get one in Chiang Mai, write me a personnal message. The price is 3600 plus a meal at my friend's restaurant...

----------


## splitlid

it looks a bit mickey mouse to me. one good pull would snap it in two.
do you have some pics of it in action? if it has to go through hard soil, i think it would really struggle. or is that not how it works? :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

No! Have not used it yet, but the dea is a light tool that does not get stuck in mud, that a person can use in the rice paddies all day, without having to use brutal force, all in finesse. The publicity pictures show delicate Indian women using it in an elegant sari.

----------


## Old Monkey

To get better results from the SRI method, and a more efficient use of the pigs' effluent, this project consists of taking the liquid in the newly dug holding lagoon

preparing minibridges to cross over drainage ditches,

we see the building in the background
we use bamboo as form
and as reinforcement 
it's a work in progress, one week of preparation already
crossing different plantations, the lamiai grove
Building material close by
it rained, the water is already running down the ditch, good test 

four hundred metres of ditch

to arrive finally at the destination : rice paddies

----------


## Old Monkey

This will all be cement between blocks, we'll use it also to fertilize other plantations with gates. This will also control erosion caused by excess water from the fish ponds upstream, give a better control over water, permit spot irrigation and fertilisation. I've been dreaming and talking about it for a few years, it has come up the list of priorities...
On va y arriver!

----------


## Old Monkey

Time to re-build the pig house, reproduction section, while waiting for the roof tiles, back order. Essentially, the larger roof on the right of the picture will be extended on the left, to replace the earlier construction.

----------


## Old Monkey

So temporary quarters were built with bamboo from the house second floor supports. The mamas and the papas were moved one by one.

----------


## Old Monkey

The kitchen with its two woks.
Water pipes bring the water up

----------


## Old Monkey

They loved it. I was afraid they would dig and escape, nobady stops a 180 kg sow when she wants to go!
They love their new bedding, their belly full, no rain touches them, and the weather cooled down.


Holiday quarters until the new building is complete. Let's hope the workers will show up now... Since it started raining, everybody is in his garden. Taiais did not show up after payday last saturday, the pig house contractor went to another site. We cannot wait, this is temporary, cannot last long, so the japanese house roof contractor will put his man on the pig house while waiting for the 3 trucks to bring 20 tons of tiles!

----------


## Nawty

How long have you had this 150 rai farm for OM ?

----------


## Old Monkey

This is the seventh year, the first to wait for the farmers who rented to get their hot pepper out, after garlic, after rice, like it had been done for 42 years. 
The original 11 rais, with paper, rice paddies,  had extended gradually over this half century, encroaching on the mountain and gradually covering more ground, limited on the East side by a stream, and in the North by neighbors. I bought 6 rais once, then an extra 4 where I built 2 houses. When I got here there were tree stomps all over the place, except in the rice paddies.
My wife had a road built first, 700 metres long, and had 7 fish ponds dug, all still in use, except for the future swimming pool.
The first year, no change, to see what's being done already, rice and garlic, and corn, prices were very low. 
Then I decided to go organic. Extensive drainage works, to slow down erosion, irrigation, km of pipes and 650 sprinklers for orange trees, 1000 + trees were planted every year. 
Lots of trials were errors, like in "trials and errors", very scientific approach, but a bit discouraging.
Now, we've been in control of rice production, which helps, and pigs are becoming the key to independance financially. Other trials are growing...

----------


## Old Monkey

I called this project « the japanese house », this involved a style of roof not seen in Northern Thailand. When I showed the pictures of the Golden Temple, Thais would laugh nervously My wife was against it. Refused to live in a temple.

So, at first, I didnt back down, I insisted to contractors « you can do round roof? », no?,  « bye,bye ».
  Thai roof technicians at hardware stores, and my wife, made a point :  
  « Tiles have to be flat, or water gets in! »
  This caused a dilemma. 
  At the hardware store, two hours of arguing, mostly with my interpreter-wife, discouraged me of persuing this course, what with the technicians and owner ganging on me « medai, cannot be done ».
  In Thailand, there is only one way of doing things, be it shaving, driving!!! Or building!
  On Internet, I could not find good examples of japanese curved roofs.
  Ready to give up, but not quite, I started pencil drawing over the roof pamphlet pictures I had gotten from the harware store. 
  Then, it hit me, I did not really wanted a rounded roof, but a line, a silhouette with upturned ends.
  I imagined a small structure added to the corners of the roof, that would suggest an upturned line.  

In fact, only the lower 4-5 corner ridge tiles in a bed of cement needed to curve away from the  30o slope straight line and could suggest a round line. 
  This would be outside the house itself, at the overhang, only at the corners, so no worry about being waterproof, and nothing stopped us from having the line of eaves tiles from continuing under the addition on top of the four corners.

  It took a lot of explaining, but there is hope now. 
  So, here, the welder asks me at what angle it would be OK. Hes cut a 2X4 steel so it can be curved, once welded back. I think a straight piece would be ok, the curve could come from the cement bedded ridge tiles only. We agreed on a 22cm raise.

  With all this, I had picked a wood look alike square tile rather than my previous choice, a losange shaped tile which made it impossible to go in a curve, see DrAndys pick quoted earlier on this tread, so, the square one will make it more possible. 
  Each tile weight 6,5kg! 20 tons of cement on top of my head! I hope the welder is as good at it looks from downstairs! It will take 3 trucks to carry the roof Uncertain about the delivery date.

----------


## hillbilly

I have to admit at first I thought Old Monkey was a nut. And you know what? He is! But, I do love what he is doing. This is one farang home I may make a trip to see.  :Smile: 

With permission of course...

----------


## DrAndy

it´s OK Hilly, two nuts do not make a handful

----------


## Old Monkey

> I have to admit at first I thought Old Monkey was a nut. And you know what? He is! But, I do love what he is doing. This is one farang home I may make a trip to see. 
> 
> With permission of course...


No problem! You'll be welcome.
 I've been called that a lot, and worse... 
Young, I was pretty sensitive, and always jumped up to defend myself. Now, always nut, but hopefully a bit wiser, with age, I explain my reasoning and hope the person will understand. 
I know I'm too far out in the margin to hope to please a majority. 
At the same time, when a society faces up a brick wall, or a cul-de-sac, it then turns to its marginals to study their options and take a turn, they represent :Smile:  the alternatives...
And, you cannot please everybody... and your father. Le meunier, son fils et l'âne, Jean de la Fontaine.
Furthermore, I chose to go in the margin, and I like it there.

----------


## Old Monkey

Avocado for the first year, I love this, ripen on the tree, organic, with a bit of salt!

Yum yum, soon pomelos, also for the first year

----------


## Old Monkey

This is the apparition from the terrace of the house I live in now.

And this is a view from away on the farm

----------


## Old Monkey

The teak has two faces flat, will be stacked inside, with spacers in between to dry at least six months. When I come back, I'll get a woodworking shop together and finish the house my way, with shojis.
The ramp up the stairs, and garde-fou all around the house, some decking floors, some furniture... I'll trip on planning that during the summer, while I'm away.
Good woodworking tools, I'll check in Chiang Mai tomorrow, if the soldiers let me get there. The whole situation should calm down soon.
I had it all set up home ten years ago in a special room I built for that, but I very soon got invaded by cardboard boxes from floor to ceiling... My secretary has my power tools in her workshop now.
This time will be the right time!
There will be no need, this time, to wait for workers to come, if and when they don't have anything better to do! You want it done? Do it yourself!

----------


## Old Monkey

And, for today, the long ditch progresses, with a starting curve :

A nice beginning:

And a long stretch. About one third completed.

----------


## Nawty

House looks crooked ??

Avos look good....love em.

But.....6.5kg per tile....bugger me, that is crazy.....you should have gone for the ashphalt....even though I do not like ashphalt.

----------


## Old Monkey

Here are the considerations I put in the balance before taking this decision :
Under asphalt, you need half inch plywood, felt, and then, shingles. Every 12-15 years in Canada, you have to get on the roof and tear the shingles out, and redo. With the heat and the sun here, this will not last as long, I think. Price wise, with the plywood, and the workers not knowing how, and the framing in metal...
I have no idea how asphalt shingles would hold up here. Finally, I refused to use this material on any of the roofs I built before, I think roofs should be left alone once up, one should not have to redo!
Tiles are heavy, true, large ones heavier, small ones need more per square metre, anyway, this is supported by steel, welded, I chose first grade steel, it should hold up. 
The wavy tiles seen everywhere and corrugated metal, the only other choices here, are lighter, they have their advantages, cheaper, but the color is not so long lasting, and rust appears within very few years.
Finally, this will look good, rustic! I'll have to live with it!

----------


## Nawty

Good choice to adapt...like i said I do not like ashphalt either....but i thought you mentioned you did.

if i was in Bkk I would get 2 photos for you, one being the embassy i mentioned and also a japanese styled house complete with curvy roof in or around the thonglor area.

----------


## Nawty

hope these work...

http://www.google.co.th/imglanding?q=japanese%20roof&imgurl=http://anil.recoil.org/gallery/images/japan-garden-5-large.jpg&imgrefurl=http://anil.recoil.org/gallery/2005/06/30/index.html&h=600&w=800&sz=337&tbnid=uSSYtkYk6HCOxM  :&tbnh=107&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djapanese%2Broof&hl=th&usg=__UKSRkZ5GB  O2xGZmCErmpq6ki2wg=&ei=-_L1S56_Kse3rAf1y-HaCg&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=3&ct=image&ved=0C  CMQ9QEwAg&start=0#tbnid=Y06GQjacdMWmVM&start=16

http://www.google.co.th/imglanding?q=japanese%20roof&imgurl=http://anil.recoil.org/gallery/images/japan-garden-5-large.jpg&imgrefurl=http://anil.recoil.org/gallery/2005/06/30/index.html&h=600&w=800&sz=337&tbnid=uSSYtkYk6HCOxM  :&tbnh=107&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djapanese%2Broof&hl=th&usg=__UKSRkZ5GB  O2xGZmCErmpq6ki2wg=&ei=-_L1S56_Kse3rAf1y-HaCg&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=3&ct=image&ved=0C  CMQ9QEwAg&start=0#tbnid=hY9h0Qm-IIrMaM&start=45

http://www.google.co.th/imglanding?q=japanese%20roof&imgurl=http://anil.recoil.org/gallery/images/japan-garden-5-large.jpg&imgrefurl=http://anil.recoil.org/gallery/2005/06/30/index.html&h=600&w=800&sz=337&tbnid=uSSYtkYk6HCOxM  :&tbnh=107&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djapanese%2Broof&hl=th&usg=__UKSRkZ5GB  O2xGZmCErmpq6ki2wg=&ei=-_L1S56_Kse3rAf1y-HaCg&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=3&ct=image&ved=0C  CMQ9QEwAg&start=0#tbnid=OqhtDIMRKy_-mM&start=53

----------


## Old Monkey

It worked, their "tiles" look like pipes... That would explain the flexibility, but I still don't get it. 
The generator blew a valve, is being fixed.
While waiting, they jury rigged my 8 HP diesel motor to turn a 5HP electric motor we had, and this produces enough electricity to weld!
Anyway, here is the first corner, structure ready.

There will be two rows of tiles at corners

----------


## Nawty

Driving around our area the other day i found this water hole.

Interesting to note that the first pic the waterhole is surrounded by reeds and the water is very clean and clear.

The second pic is the same water course on opposite side of the road...I am standing in the centre of both waterholes on the road.....and it is mud brown, no reeds and all cleared.

No not sure if this is from work being down at the site of the second pic, could have contributed, but I believe it is the filtration by the reeds and other water plants that is doing it......of course once the wet starts for good and it rises and flows from the muddy side to the clear side, it will be interesting to see the effect then,

----------


## Old Monkey

Maybe, like you said, it's the work, it's brown. But it will turn green with algae, without the reeds, I'm sure.
 Except for the welder team, nobody came to work for more than a week. They're getting the hot pepers in, sowing the corn, even starting the rice. For us the rice will be next week. It rains every day, I don't like the erosion, hope to be able to finish the erosion control before I leave, mid june! I got taiai promises for mid-week...
I asked for numbers, my wife did the adding, with the roof tiles, and work, I'm at the 800m line, which is twice as much as the 6 bedroom house built 4 years ago. Will finish next year, with new money!
Will try to get as far as possible before.

----------


## Nawty

800m ??

----------


## slackula

> The second pic is the same water course on opposite side of the road.


What is the name of that golf course?

----------


## Old Monkey

We can see the wings...

The smaller roof is started.

----------


## Old Monkey

> 800m ??


huit cent mille baths, 800 000tb

----------


## Nawty

> What is the name of that golf course?


not a golf course....looks like an old estate that has been done up a bit and now trying to sell again.

----------


## Old Monkey

Maybe they read this tread, or maybe they had completed their chores, the Thaiai team showed up! 

I'm very happy, it rains every day and erosion shows right away.
They started right away on the large stairs that will descend to the swimming pool.

Note the steel squares, there will be a layer of concrete before the stairs, No erosion possible after that.

----------


## Old Monkey

Meanwhile, the demolition is complete at the pig house

This is what it looked like before : Six years ago.

This had to be done, it was becoming impossible! Notice the broken sidewalk, built very thin, with no reinforcement. I  fell once and seriously scratched my leg.

Now getting ready to prepare the base for the posts.

The houseroof contractor requested this contract while waiting for the tiles, that's him making sure the bases are at the right height.
.
There is no welding on the roof today. The generator will be fixed at noon, and the electric motor was not powerful enough to weld with (3 HP)

----------


## hawkeye

Old Monkey,     where are you? 
Have really enjoyed your thread so far.
Hope more good stuff is to follow.
Cheers
HAWKEYE

----------


## Old Monkey

Well, it's been a long and empty 3 weeks. The workers are away preparing the rice paddies just below the house, this week. They came back after a 10 days stop, this time to pick their hot peppers. They concentrate on the space North of the house, between it and the hole for the swimming pool, an area susceptible to erosion as soon as the rains start!

The steel is attached to the reinforcement already poured.
These plateaux are poured in two stages.

----------


## Old Monkey

The next day, cement completes the job.

----------


## Old Monkey

During that time, the roof contractor's team has installed the 16 posts and started welding the pig house roof supports.



But the house site is deserted for the last week, and I've got just 12 days before I leave Thailand. A wedding in Champagne, France will certainly take my mind away from the building;-) and money is fast running out... So, I hope things will pick up with the arrival of the tiles, due around the 10th of June.

----------


## Old Monkey

There will be land stabilizing works easily done even if I'm not there around the house, rendering the underside of the second floor, and even the round water tank construction by the Thaiai team, I trust them enough. 
The floor and walls of the pig house can and must be built as soon as possible, the pigs are in "temporary" quarters, even if they enjoy this environment!

----------


## ossierob

Comin along very well..It has been one excellent story to watch grow. Am keen to view pics of the finished house and pool.  I guess I would like to build a 'getaway shack out in the sticks somewhere to escape the city but it wont be as extravagant as yours OM thats for sure. One thing is for certain....and that is that I am learning a huge amount following these construction threads on TD....cheers :Smile:

----------


## Bower

I have really enjoyed reading this thread,outstanding.

Re: Pond, i mention this in another thread and Dilbert suggested it may be of use to you. I dont know if barley is grown in Thailand but weighted bales of barley straw will keep your pond clear, given time it will also clear a pond that has already gone green.

In Africa mint is planted around pools to disuade ants from nesting and undermining the concrete shell= no cracks.

If either of these dont work for you in Thailand there is still no harm done and plenty of mint for pimms around the swimming pool!

Good luck to you.

----------


## grasshopper

> Cold pressed, it has a very high value in healthy fats, almost no saturated, a very pleasant light almond flavor, will keep for more than six months. You could compare it to olive oil for its health benefits, without the strong taste and low degree of burning, I mean, I cook fantastic french fried in it.


Dont you mean Quebecois fries?  :mid:

----------


## Nawty

> I have really enjoyed reading this thread,outstanding.
> 
> Re: Pond, i mention this in another thread and Dilbert suggested it may be of use to you. I dont know if barley is grown in Thailand but weighted bales of barley straw will keep your pond clear, given time it will also clear a pond that has already gone green.
> 
> In Africa mint is planted around pools to disuade ants from nesting and undermining the concrete shell= no cracks.
> 
> If either of these dont work for you in Thailand there is still no harm done and plenty of mint for pimms around the swimming pool!
> 
> Good luck to you.


 
Nice hints.

Doubt barley straw anywhere around here......any other old wives recipes for clearing dirty water...ie muddy

----------


## wonderer

What a work you have donn!!!! I like it... Respekt!!!

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you for the suggestions, barley tho, does not grow here, it's a culture for cold climate. But there is another one I put all my hopes in, this is moringa. this is a fast growing tree, the fastest, I believe, it will give seeds in 8 months. Once the oil is extracted, the "cake" is a perfect water purifier and floculator. I want to plant 1000 this year. 
There is no end to the benefits from Moringa Oleifera. I could talk about it for hours. I have a very good friend from USA who lives in Chiang Mai and who attributes his longevity to the 60 gr of moringa dry leaves he eats daily. He was diagnosed with terminal cancer, with one year to live, 14 years ago!
The dry leaves have 4-5 times the amount of vitamin C as oranges, 4-5 times the calcium found in fresh cow milk (once pasterized, it's got 0 assimilable), more caroten than carrots, more protein than soja bean, and more...
It's the answer to malnutrition and desertification.
It's all eatable... The oil keeps its viscosity forever, it's the only acceptable oil for Swiss watchmakers. And the cake is a water purifier. I like the young leaves in salad.
I got some seeds and started plants, I have a goal of 1000, but it's a matter of time before I get to 10 000. Oh, I forgot to say : it fixes the nitrogen of the air into the soil too!

This is last year tree, I prune it severely to keep it low and full of branches.

When 2-3 years old, it is in flowers twelve months a year, nice white blossoms, the seeds come in a thin pod, looks like a drumstick.

----------


## Old Monkey

The pig house is starting to look respectable!

The structure is almost complete

There is still a bit of welding

The profile is in continuity with the part we want to keep.

The covering can now start. This should go quickly.

----------


## Old Monkey

Nothing is happening at the house building site. First because the roof tiles are not going to be here before the 10th, and the master welder is sick. Second, because everybody is busy seeding the rice, us too :

Everybody does it at the same time, and I found out why at my second year farming in Thailand, when I seeded my rice one month later than the rest of the district... and all the birds of the district ate the production!

So you cast the seeds in some flooded paddies and you let the water go out. This year, we're using seeds from Africa given to us by a WWOOFer last year, 500 gr, this gave 4 bags, it grows very well with the SRI method and people like this long red grain. We offered the interested neighbors to come and get the germinated plants in a few weeks. We will transplant as soon as the paddies have been plowed and leveled, hopefully in 10-15 days... I want some sticky rice, but it will be just a little, Lisus do not eat much glutenous rice, contrarily to other hill tribes who eat only sticky rice.
Hopefully, the work will start again in 4 days at the house. There  is not much time left.

----------


## Old Monkey

I'm new at this, started this tread 2-3 months ago.
Who's Kingwilliam?
How do you get sent to jail?
Who's the judge?
What can't you do that you would be sent to jail if you did?
Is there a trial?
Petition possile?

----------


## Nawty

[quote=Old Monkey;1463263]I'm new at this, started this tread 2-3 months ago.
Who's Kingwilliam?.... 

The Dirtbag formerly known as kingWilly

How do you get sent to jail?

Usually for doing bad things...i have been there 3 times....twice i was innocent.

But Suntzu was sent there as a political prisoner, he was supporting the 'get out of jail' cause for KingWilly and he went a little far and the boss did not tolerate it any longer and locked him up.

Who's the judge?

The Mods...dunno who has final say...maybe DD and i think the NUN has a fair bit of suckup value credit points.

What can't you do that you would be sent to jail if you did?

Les Majeste type comments will get you in there qucik smart these days. I posted a pic of a guy with a broomstick up his butt...that got me locked up one time.

Is there a trial?

Yeah....DD spins his ladyboy friend around and whichever button her penis points at is the answer usually.

Petition possile?

Petition all you want....usually falls on deaf and dumb ears....usually Nuns

----------


## Bower

Blimey ! thats clearer to me than the FAQ's who'd be a freedom fighter!  :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

I guess these people founded this tread.
I understand about majesté comments, we're in Thailand, no use hitting a wasp nest with your foot, one must respect in public what is most valued in the host culture, and there are lots of other possible targets more worth hitting upon. 
But for the rest, the criterias and the rules should be clearly posted, maybe they are, but I did not see them.
Come on, you guys in power, breathe by the nose, open the jail door!

----------


## Old Monkey

Nawty, what does it mean "boxed member"?

----------


## Old Monkey

Some pictures before I drive to Chiang Mai to buy a pick-up load of tree plants, keeping the 1000 tree a year mark in mind. There is a lot of room left, a lot of orange trees were sick this year, and the sprinklers are still there. A lot of tree plants were started from seed, a future hedge of sour tamarind, moringas.
Here is the pig house roof, in continuation of the 12m X 10m building used as a fattening zone.

The rest should go rapidly.

I like this staight line.

----------


## Nawty

> Nawty, what does it mean "boxed member"?


I used to be kinda fat and live in a box.


Piggery looking good.....how many pigs do you need to be self sufficient for a small family ?? Do you have someone to slaughter them ?

----------


## highlander

old monkey just looked at the pic of the piggery and your roof is not the normal join at the top but sort of open and overlaps, am i right in assuming that this is some form of ventillation ?

scotty

----------


## Old Monkey

> old monkey just looked at the pic of the piggery and your roof is not the normal join at the top but sort of open and overlaps, am i right in assuming that this is some form of ventillation ?
> 
> scotty


Yes Scotty, you're right. Warm air rises. If the sun hits the roof, it warms up, by conduction, it warms the air, this rises and goes out, creating a draugh, thus ventilating rather than killing the pigs with too much heat. The overhang assures that the rain does not come in. And the animals get a few hours of sun light in the morning...

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> Nawty, what does it mean "boxed member"?
> 
> 
> I used to be kinda fat and live in a box.
> 
> 
> Piggery looking good.....how many pigs do you need to be self sufficient for a small family ?? Do you have someone to slaughter them ?


It depends on a few things, like this family's way of life, if they eat local foods or only hamburgers in an air-con house...
Also, this is what makes the difference, what proportion of the food can you produce and what you have to buy.
A 100kg pig is between 5 and 6 months old. The last month, it eats as much as during the rest of its life. It sells actually live at 65tbh per kg.
So, if you've bought all the food, you make around 1200tbh.
I produce about 90% of the food, corn, niger cake, rice bran, rice, vitamins and minerals(purchased).

----------


## grasshopper

I find your thread most absorbing. 
How did you meet your wife and, I assume she is a "Lisu" as with the people around you there. I have never heard of this ethnic group but then again, there seem to be so many different peoples in Thailand. It makes for an interesting mix of racial types. You also mention "thaitai" (is that the correc term you use?). I will look them both up on Google and learn more about them. 
So many people warn against buying land in the spouse's name for fear of losing it all and maybe, even your life, if she wants it all and you were just regarded as a dumb stupid sweaty old falang. Surely those incidents are in the minority and yours is a sweet caring woman who is happy to have your children and accept you into her family and community.
You seem to put a lot of thought into the projects you take on and quite a lot of time and money, if I may say so. 
I hope this thread goes on for a long time as I learn so much from it. The contributions of the other members also, for the main, are interesting to me and sometimes amusing also.
Keep that green thumb, engineer's mind and builder's level nearby.
p.s. This is not intended to be a "brown nose" post.

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you, Grasshopper. In the North Thailand, there are Hilltribes, 8 of them. This part of the country is very different from the rest, by its geography, the beginning of Himalayas, the source of the five rivers that irrigate all the rice paddies of Thailand. 
The close proximity with Burma explains that most of these hilltribes are in fact refugies from the longest civil war, more than 60 years, a war waged without pity by the burmese army against the people of the "autonomous Shan State". The oldest refugee camps (1949) in the world are just this side of the border, hundreds of thousands of people with nowhere to go, with mines by the thousands in nearby Burma, and no legal way to get a job in Thailand.
There are private armies profiting from and protecting the drug production of this ostracised by all nations neighbor, some simply defending their autonomy and their life, others making heroin and amphetamin. They regularly force children to become soldiers, practice genocide, kill without consequences, hell on earth.
Lisus are one of the Hilltribes, peace loving and hard working, hunters and gatherers, without country, semi-nomads, the ones who always establish their villages at the highest parts of mountains, always trying to be better, with the most beautiful women of Asia, and half of them christians. 
I see them as the cheap labor of Northern Thailand, the ones growing the food, like the mexican field workers in USA.
There are also Akas, Karens, Loas, Thaiais, who form the majority of the local population, and others I will mention as soon as I remember them. There are also lots of chinese, descendants of the Nationalist army of Chiang Kan Check defeated by Mao Tse Tung's Communist army.
Most people do not have ID papers, except a kind of working permit limited to the district and not anywhere else. 
I do not know many Thais, I refuse to learn the language since I saw how they refuse to make the effort to hear a wrong tone in the mouth of a falang who studied it for 10 years. I make myself understood, with lots of gestures, sometimes I get screwed, but that's unavailable here, even if I did speak... I prefer not to understand the stupid reasonnings, at least, I can imagine. 
The expats I met seem unanimous on their views of the thai culture, there must be cultural reasons, I'm simply not interested in the aggravation.
So, because I'm still in love, in fact still in honeymoon, after seven years, because I appreciate the beauty of the paysage, and the climate, and because I can leave and come back to the land of smiles, because I found here the freedom to act that was lost in my country in the past 25-30 years with safety rules and municipal regulations, because I could realize an old dream of self-sufficiency, I dared putting all my eggs in the same basket, and I will never be sorry about this decision, no matter what happens.
I use Internet to keep in touch with my business, and to keep contact with you guys, I indulge in my passion for building and farming, what more could I ask for?
We will be leaving next week for France, and 3 weeks later for Quebec, my brother in law will keep things going here with the help of his tiny wife, construction of the house will be slowed down, the pig house will be ready in a couple of months, and plants will explode with the rains. I'll be back in December.
Let's keep in touch.
I'll put photos on before we go. 
I'm looking forward to a 5 days long spanish family wedding in Champagne in the company of my 4 lovely helpers flying from home. First holiday together in 20 years. I'm excited. Life is not only work!

----------


## ootai

Old monkey
I like/admire your attitude and hope you live long enough to fulfil your dreams.
I love reading your posts on this thread. I hope one day that I can convince my missus to take a long trip up your way and maybe you'll let me pay you a visit so that I can see that the photos you post are in fact real.

I don't know if you have seen this before but in my wanderings on the net I came across this video of a hillside on the move and thought about you and your comments about fortifiying your hillside against erosion.

http://sorisomail.com/email/42722/ja-viram-desmoronar-uma-montanha.html

Anyway enjoy your trip and the wedding etc. make sure you return safely to Thailand so you can post more pictures.

----------


## Nawty

Good on you OM....you are living a good life.

----------


## Old Monkey

Meow, Moussae, Katchins, Lisu, Loa, Karen, Thaiai (Q'muang),Aka.

----------


## Old Monkey

Correction, Q'Muang are Thais

----------


## Old Monkey

The roof is completed.

Now, I'll have to pay the contractor and his workers

I think it looks good, simple and efficient.

All we have to do now, is get the floor plan done!

----------


## Old Monkey

The rice paddies are plowed, and water goes in to kill the weeds, for 2 weeks.

So, this was done also for my workers, note the paddies behind the tree line that marks the limit of my land and the rais that they rent.
They now have the time to come and finish the steel structure of the small roof

and the work to prevent erosion. There will be more photos before we leave.

----------


## Gipsy

> I think it looks good, simple and efficient.


Yep! I'd almost want to be a pig and stay that luxurious, have that view...  :Smile: 

Thinking of more hill tribes.... Hmong, Lahu, Mien, Dara-ang (Palong), Mlabri...

Old Monkey, have fun In France and back home, and keep us up to date when you're back!

----------


## Old Monkey

We could say step by step

The space between the sidewalk and the wall will be filled with soil and will be used to grow mostly flowers.

I want to plant 4 coconut trees below to provide a bit of shade to the pool. There will be concrete poured there, on each side of the steps in the middle, so, I thought it would be possible for the coconut trees to grow there if I put half tires to provide a hole in the concrete, dig afterward a good metre, refill with compost, rough sand and salt, like on a beach. I remember islands in Bahamas with beaches limited with coconut trees, growing naturally after having floated there, in sand and salt!
I have planted coconut tree plants 5-6 years ago, beside the water, and they stayed at the same size, did not grow! Will see!

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> I think it looks good, simple and efficient.
> 
> 
> Yep! I'd almost want to be a pig and stay that luxurious, have that view... 
> 
> Thinking of more hill tribes.... Hmong, Lahu, Mien, Dara-ang (Palong), Mlabri...
> 
> Old Monkey, have fun In France and back home, and keep us up to date when you're back!


Yes thank you, Gipsy, do those live in numbers in Thailand also? Lahu and Hmong, yes maybe, but the others?

----------


## Old Monkey

Moussae is another name for Lahu, my wife dixit.

----------


## Old Monkey

And the ditch goes on...

Towards the lamiai grove.

Going under the trees

Two more days of work before completion, it's a promise! Before we go...

----------


## Old Monkey

After the people, this is what I will miss the most! A daily 35 or 70 km ride, perfect relaxation, beauty full road, no bugs, no helmet, freedom, power.

----------


## Old Monkey

Here is a hole for one of the 4 coconut trees, a dog came and signed...

A second hole, 4 m stairs...

5 steps, I hope easy to use.

Left side, with a tie to hold the wall

Detail of the tie, steel provides tension strenght, cement will give pression strenght.

----------


## Old Monkey

The swimming pool, filter zone in front.

View from the East, the house and the pool.


View of the terracement works, from the North side of the pool

Nice silhouette of the roof

View from the West.
I hope to see the tiles before we go.

----------


## Old Monkey

From the North, sorry!

----------


## Gipsy

> but the others?


Can't find any update on actual Mien population in Thailand; I've seen quite a few big groups at hill tribe festivals. I think the rest went to the USA.

Dara-ang (Pa-long) number around 7500 people, mainly near Chiang Mai, Chiang Dao and Chiang Rai.

Mlabri is not a big group, only 500 or so to be found, near Nan and Prae.

Never heard the word "Mousseau"... googled it, but the only reference that came up is your thread!  :Smile:

----------


## grasshopper

Thanks for the response to my earlier post and the information on the various peoples that it generated from all contributors.

I really enjoyed reading your thread and that of Ootai about house building in outback (Oz term for outer provinces). Its kind of whetted my appetite for doing something myself. I have two sons married to thai girls and one comes from a farm out of Utai Thani. I have visited the family farm and I had a dream that I would like to have something to go to and spend quiet rustic times when I get tired of Pattaya and BKK.  Maybe one day, I will have my own thread.....  :Smile:

----------


## Begbie

> Never heard the word "Mousseau"... googled it, but the only reference that came up is your thread!


Try Muser

----------


## Old Monkey

Moussae? Synonimous with Lahu

----------


## Old Monkey

Avoided a drama this morning. Walking in the forest around the farm, the last time this year, I was suddenly attacked by enraged wasps more than one inch long! I got hit on the neck and upper back 11 times in one second. 
I jumped down and fell 4-5 feet on my knees, I was screaming with the pain, and running.
Took off my Tshirt and cold showered.

Then, I took from my pharmacy Apis 30 ch in homeopathy, the pain stopped completly, at the second. 
My wife and family wanted me to see a doctor right away, but I took Arnica 5ch for the chock and all is right. No swelling after 10 minutes.

I was a bee keeper for 17 years in a past life, and I had to cope with accidents like that, once with 36 stings on the throat, solved the same way.
Every family should have these 2 homeopathic remedy in an emergency kit, it could very well save a child's life, where wasps stings or bee's could put a child in chock, or choke an adult at throat level.

----------


## Nawty

Explain the 2 remedies in more detail and where to get ?

My son got stung 3 times on his hand last year by wasps and then last month he got another 2 or 3 on his head.

I got a few bee stings last year, then I started to give myself bee stings on my elbow for self treatment of tennis elbow.

I am somewhat allergic to bee stings.

Very interested to hear about these 2 treatments.

Those wasps hurt like hell...i got one last year and that was bad enough. I got a scorpion last year also and those thick black ants....they hurt like crazy around here.....my 5yo girl got one last year and me this year.

----------


## Old Monkey

At the same time, the house is being built, the grass must be cut

Notice the lamiais in the foreground, wish I could taste them, I'm never there when they are ripe!
The surface is important, it takes a man two weeks to go around

----------


## Old Monkey

And the cement ditch arrives finally at its destination : the rice paddies. The rice is growing nicely, it will be transplanted at the same time as the leveling of the paddies

Here is the master of this 400 metres work, our oldest and most faithful employee.

The last stretch is being rendered

----------


## Old Monkey

In the rice paddies, the walls must be redone for this year

Rendering the walls

Note the work in front of the man

----------


## justincase 13

good info to know about the bee/wasp stings can these meds.be found in a pharmacy or only by a doctor? the house is really starting to take shape, glad you stuck to your guns about the roof, the skeleton has a Japanese look to it already.. good luck on your travels and looking forward to tracking your progress when you get back. you sure know how to get a lot of work out of your crew, this thread has been all over the place. but it's been a fun ride soo far... :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

Going back to the house, some walls are going up 

Between the kitchen and the bathroom, where all the water conduits will be

The boss wanted a souvenir of her new haircut and to honor our best people

This member of the Thaiai team is so nice and intelligent, I wish I could bring him in my luggage!

Bathroom side

Head master with his partner. His walls are always straight, his floors too

----------


## Old Monkey

At the request of the roof contractor who was afraid that the posts, because round, could not take the 20 tons of tiles and 10?tons of woof under, I got from Chiang Dao these thicker cement blocks, all they had, and had these built

There is no doubt in my mind that this is overbuilt, I've built house in wood able to support one metre of ice...

But I'd rather pay 20 tbh per block and do it like that and have everybody happy!

----------


## Old Monkey

> Explain the 2 remedies in more detail and where to get ?
> 
> My son got stung 3 times on his hand last year by wasps and then last month he got another 2 or 3 on his head.
> 
> I got a few bee stings last year, then I started to give myself bee stings on my elbow for self treatment of tennis elbow.
> 
> I am somewhat allergic to bee stings.
> 
> Very interested to hear about these 2 treatments.
> ...



Homeopathy is available in all Europe, I think, and in Quebec, I know!
In India, it's recgnized as an official medecine. That's as far as I know about availability. It's cheap, and very effective. With humans, and with animals.

The basic principle (law of similimum) is that if you have a series of symptoms, because you're sick, all you have to do is find a product (plant, poison, mineral or other) that would cause the same symptoms if administered to a healthy person, and take it very diluted, and these symptoms will dissappear! And they do.
So, I got stung 3 days ago, it hurted like hell, I thaught I had a heart attack! A big wasp! I was walking a dog and I was a bit far from the house, so I kept walking and cursing and hurting. It is still swollen and it itches.
This time today, I got hit closer to the house, and at least 10 times, at the same time. To tell you it hurted, I jumped down, fell, kept running and kept screaming!
My upper back was already swollen when I took off my Tshirt, I cold showered my back and went to get Apis from my pharmacy : Apis is bee venon! In fact, bee sting will provoque similar symptoms, hurting, swelling etc.. It's been extracted by alcool, then diluted 1 in 100 (1cH, centesimal Hanneman, the founder of Homeopathy), dynamised, then, this 1cH was diluted 1 into 100, and so on 30 times! 3-4 drops under my tongue, in seconds, the hurting stopped, the swelling receded and the areas of the sting are berely visible, where the older place still itches.
I don't want to write a book about it, but Arnica is a plant, which, if administered in homeopathy, will stop the sequels of a trauma.
So, find a way to get these 2, Apis in 5-15 or 30 cH, and Arnica 5, 9 or 15 cH, it comes in liquid or in granules (sugar), cannot hurt, no side effect, and very quick results if taken rapidly after the sting or the trauma.
Lisus here wanted me at the clinic. Now they are surprised to see the very small traces of this.

----------


## Nawty

Cheers for the info.

Problem is getting that kind of stuff here in Thailand.

I presume you brought it in from your home country with you.

----------


## BigRed

> I presume you brought it in from your home country with you.


Just collect any water and drink. It probably has the same concentration of ingredients  :mid:

----------


## KiCanCummins

Old Monkey,
Just read your thread last night, you certainly have a project and a half on you hands here.
Got to admire you for trying to do it right and not f**ck up the planet, only too much of that going on. I guess this is also an education for all to see especially those who are in your employ, as they would not have seen this before.

I lived in Quebec for over 25yrs after my ex and I meet in Vancouver. She was Pure Laine. I worked for Bombardier Aerospace for over 20 of those. So know Montreal and Laurentians pretty well. Just got to love that -25c and nice slippery roads with lots of salt on them! eh.
But the Skiing was great.
I am now back in my home country New Zealand and will be visiting My Thai GF in October.

Enjoy the south of France hope there are no more floods there for you.

Keep the post going its great.

KCC

----------


## KiCanCummins

Who told you that you could not have a curved "LOOF"
They did not know what they where talking about, IT CAN BE DONE!
I just threw this together quickly on the Cad,

Comparison of straight and curved ends of roof:


A closer look at the "Curved" detail:


Just a bit of back ground, I am a fully qualified Shipwright and Boat builder, and have spent most of my time on the west coast of Canada Lofting in the ship yards there. So I have a reasonable idea of how to make a straight line look curved.
Pity I only joined a week ago on this forum, You could have had your curved look on your roof.
lots of good stuff here.

KCC

----------


## SunTzu

nice trick, have a green

----------


## KiCanCummins

Just tying to share and help here.
I have got a lot of help just reading these forums and just helping where I can.

Thanks for the greens.

KCC

----------


## Old Monkey

> Old Monkey,
> Just read your thread last night, you certainly have a project and a half on you hands here.
> Got to admire you for trying to do it right and not f**ck up the planet, only too much of that going on. I guess this is also an education for all to see especially those who are in your employ, as they would not have seen this before.
> 
> I lived in Quebec for over 25yrs after my ex and I meet in Vancouver. She was Pure Laine. I worked for Bombardier Aerospace for over 20 of those. So know Montreal and Laurentians pretty well. Just got to love that -25c and nice slippery roads with lots of salt on them! eh.
> But the Skiing was great.
> I am now back in my home country New Zealand and will be visiting My Thai GF in October.
> Enjoy the south of France hope there are no more floods there for you.
> 
> ...


To the best people, I wish them to see France, the most beautiful country in the world, so varried, with an incredible hospitality, a culture, history everywhere, pre-history, and sights that never leave your memory. I've already spent 67 months there, and I will never have seen all, I intend to keep looking...
Magdalena, a 15 000 year old village!

Roquamadour, an inhabited cliff.

A field of coquelicot, it's a weed!

The hospitality of my friends, I cannot describe, well, imagine arriving with 5 women for one to three days! The food, the cuisine, I think we spent 8 hours a day eating, 8, sleeping, and 8 looking.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

Also visited Amsterdam, it was sunny and warm. The tallest girls in the world, the only country where you can see a six-foot tall woman wearing high heel shoes, interminable legs...
425 people per square km!
Tolerant, intelligent.
3-story bicycle parking lot

No motor 15 passenger vehicle

And a very intelligent approach to drugs, much more than the war other countries will never win.

Sorry if I went out of the subject, thought if could be interesting. 
Talk to you guys in December.

----------


## Old Monkey

I don't have picture for now, I'm back in Quebec, but my brother-in-law tells me that the tiles are going up on the roof and that it look "japanese" with a laugh. I suppose-hope that it upturns at the 8 corners, so that the whole roof looks the way I wanted.

----------


## MrBoJangles

Excellent thread Old Monkey. Look forward to the next instalment.

----------


## rickschoppers

Great thread and would be interested in seeing the progress once you return. As for bee and wasp stings, I am a pharmacist by trade and have never heard of your antidotes, but it makes sense. The bigger danger is allergic reactions that can kill and  I would recommend bringing an EpiPen or similar back with you. They are nothing more than a self-injection of epinephrine that will prevent anaphylactic shock that will kill both children and adults alike. I have two at my place in Udon Thani and hopefully never have to use them. Look forward to more pics of your great build!!!

----------


## BigRed

^ how long does epinephrine keep?

----------


## rickschoppers

> ^ how long does epinephrine keep?


The expiration date will appear on the syringe or vial so when you purchase,make sure it has a long shelf life. For injectables, they can be good for as many as 3-4 years.

----------


## Old Monkey

Hi you guys, I'm back!
So happy, after having been stuck on the road to the airport by 4 inches (10 cm) of snow. Parisians cannot cope with snow! Many hundred trucks stopped by the highway gendarmes and lined up for kilometres, traffic jammed for 7 hours, no hotel room available, finally slept in a gymnasium, on a mattress Thai hard...
Happy to be back!

----------


## Old Monkey

<a href="http://s989.photobucket.com/albums/af13/vieuxsinge66/?action=view&amp;current=DSCF4657.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i989.photobucket.com/albums/af13/vieuxsinge66/DSCF4657.jpg" border="0" alt="roof 10-4"></a>

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

I am happy with the roof's shape, but not surprised!
The ceiling is what blows my mind!

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

This rosewood is being nailed actually, not yet varnished. This is the most beautiful wood I've ever seen!
The middle room, I call it the orchids room, goes up one more 3 m height, and will have 4 windows on top.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

This week should be the last to finish the ceilings, with corners, angles and round columns' finish.

----------


## Old Monkey

First view on arrival :

----------


## Old Monkey

On the ground floor level, the 40 000 litres water tank. It was built with aluminium rounded sheets. Solid and nice. I'm thinking koi carps...

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

From very far, with a zoom, which makes it hazy, like in a dream, a dream coming true...

----------


## Old Monkey

The new pighouse is now in function. We will try to fill it!





With a zoom, hazy :

----------


## DrAndy

that is looking spectacular, Monkey

and a great situation

the house, that is, not the piggery!

----------


## DrAndy

> From very far, with a zoom, which makes it hazy, like in a dream, a dream coming true...


 
I can see the Nippon influences!

did you have a good architect?

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you. I drew the plans, always did for the houses I built. This one is simple, based on nine 4mX4m squares.

----------


## DrAndy

I know, just joking Monkey!

referring to Tomesads posts, like #28

https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...ts-cost-2.html (Architect's Cost)

----------


## Old Monkey

OK, I smile too! I'm not the only one to be called "arrogant".
Wasn't it you who did? 
Well, I have a few friends who are architects by formation, very good friends. One of them wrote a book on my constructions 25 years ago. Two of them came to help for a week-end on a straw bale house I was building in Auvergne, they then went on and are still today considered as experts on this particular building technique in North Eastern France.
I have lots of respect for architects, but not for all! Lots of them just let their underpayed technicians draw their plans for them, and sign them, and charge large fees. 
Somebody who never built before and wants a house adapted to him or her, and not a house to which he or she will have to adapt to, that person should look for an imaginative architect, who will become a friend first, get to understand him or her, then draw plans, discuss and modify them with him or her. This is a path I would recommend.
But at the same time, being the maverick i've always been, I would say to the independant mind : Think about it, that's the most enjoyable part of the whole process, draw on paper or on computer, build a maquette, go live on the sight while you finish paying the lot, and involve yourself as much as you can in the actual process, the more the better.
This is a complete therapy, you are building yourself at the same time as you are building your house, this is a projection of your being, one layer more than your clothes.
Anyway, I enjoyed so much the process for my first house that I could not stop after and I built 8 others, one a year... Even now, I'm still getting excited about this one. My friends think I'm a bit crazy and try to make me say it's my last one, it should... but it's so much fun... After having a baby, this is the most fantastic experience of a life.

----------


## DrAndy

> go live on the sight while you finish paying the lot, and involve yourself as much as you can in the actual process, the more the better.


agreed; quite often the actual site location, feel and situation (feng shui) are totally forgotten. Just choosing a nice set of plans on-line, or using an architect who is not "simpatico" usually leads to some disappointment




> This is a complete therapy, you are building yourself at the same time as you are building your house, this is a projection of your being, one layer more than your clothes.


I felt I needed therapy afterwards too!  but building a house to your own design and being involved at all stages is great. The final product can be very satisfying, and can be an addiction!

----------


## MrBoJangles

Stunning. There is only one word to describe your project Old Monkey. I for one have been waiting with baited breath for updates.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

The whole ceiling should be varnished after filling the imperfections with a mixture of white glue and fine sawdust. This will accent the wood grain.

----------


## Old Monkey

Collars ready.

----------


## Old Monkey

The Koi tank, now half full, we fill it up progressively, a few cm per week, not that i'm afraid of its structural strength, but it seems that Thais do not trust concrete! I suppose it has to do with bad experiences with low quality cement. I used the best available, and sufficient steel reinforcement, so I have no worry.

The hole will be separated from the kitchen by a counter ans a window.

----------


## Butterfly

I think the pattern from the small length of the wood is making everything looks strange

why not use longer cut wood ?

----------


## DrAndy

> The whole ceiling should be varnished after filling the imperfections with a mixture of white glue and fine sawdust. This will accent the wood grain.


oh no, not varnish

just oil it, or if you really need to seal it chemically, use a matt polyurethane

TOA do one which has two seperate cans you mix together, gives a good result

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> The whole ceiling should be varnished after filling the imperfections with a mixture of white glue and fine sawdust. This will accent the wood grain.
> 
> 
> oh no, not varnish
> 
> just oil it, or if you really need to seal it chemically, use a matt polyurethane
> 
> TOA do one which has two seperate cans you mix together, gives a good result


Doc, is your dislike for varnish a personal preference, or is there a fuctional reason not to use it? I have seen wood varnished that looks very nice.

----------


## splitlid

house looking good, block work needs some attention though

----------


## DrAndy

> Doc, is your dislike for varnish a personal preference, or is there a fuctional reason not to use it? I have seen wood varnished that looks very nice.


wood, .ike tables etc. mabe OK

but those shiny houses which could look so much better just oiled!!  hate 'em

----------


## Old Monkey

Well, for the length of the wood question, by Butterfly, as you probably know, there is a moratory in Thailand on cutting trees, and with good reason! The 5 rivers originating from Northern Thailand and providing the irrigation to the rice paddies of the whole center, these rivers were slowly running out before, water coming from trees, and deforestation, a direct cause of this drying out. So, one cannot cut a tree!
The only permitted use of wood is firewood, shorter than one metre, (I believe). We sometimes see trucks carrying firewood.
So, rather than burning it, we cut it and use it.
I ponder the DrAndy's objection on the varnishing. 
Making it shiny might be too much, but making it look wet would accent the wood grain. I'll try it on some scraps, then decide. Making decisions is hard, for me, Libra raising, but once made, I live with it!
I'm also considering wood on the floors, and these will have to be varnished with lots of hard "plastic" in the final coats, polyurethane, I suppose, if it can be found. We'll see.

----------


## Old Monkey

I have plans for the walls, in my head... and they are not so precise yet, so I will take this period of break to draw the shojis, windows and doors, using the photos of each side as a template. Sliding, wood framed, light, white rice paper-like, wooden latticed, with glass for the exterior ones. This is going to be fun.

West View, like the facade one sees as one arrives.
Then the back, the East View :

Then, the North View, from the garden :

The South View is harder to see, the photo has to be taken from the pool, I will try again tomorrow.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

As much as I like the house in general, those rosewood blocks are overkill in my opinion. Wood, when it's tempered with other material looks great, but when it's pretty much the sole material, it looses its impact.

Sorry to be negative, but I am a Rosbif.

----------


## Old Monkey

Well, you cannot please everybody, and your father!
For me, this is a beautiful ceiling!
I would not have done it in Quebec, high ceiling are a nonsense there, very hard to keep warm, but here? 3 metres high, this is going to give "de la gueule" to the whole house! And the grain of rosewood...
We over exploited wood as a resource in Quebec, we're out of stock!
I'm not trying to convince you, it's a matter of taste, and taste is a cultural manifestation. Here in Thailand, wood is rare, it has a great value. Where I come from, it's common, it was the only way to build  houses for the past 3 centuries, and it's still cheap, many time cheaper than in Thailand.
In France, it's used as a structural support for the roof, big beams, but there is too much wood available there and it's under-used for the rest of houses, walls and floors. 
In England, for the little I've seen, apart from the beautiful furniture, wood house are rare, No? And very uncomfortable in winter, but I have not seen much of it, I could be wrong.

----------


## DrAndy

> In England, for the little I've seen, apart from the beautiful furniture, wood house are rare, No? And very uncomfortable in winter, but I have not seen much of it, I could be wrong.


true, they like bricks and mortar usually

although some people are now importing wooden kit houses from Scandinavia

----------


## Old Monkey

I'm now in the process of discussing with two local house builders. 
One, who did a good job with the work on the roof of the house and who built the pig house; but he's too expansive for me. 
I talked with the other yesterday and he seems very competent. He will give me his price for the whole thing in 4-5 days. The two stories, walls, lower ceiling "making beauty", doors, sojhis, electricity and plumbing are the parts of the contract. I drew very simple plans, and he took notes. I try to keep the instructions simple, and I showed the pictures in my book on sojhi construction.
 I spend time everyday at a different hour on the site, visualizing what different arrangements would look like, the light changing and how we could circulate between the different rooms.
This is fun!

----------


## Old Monkey

The first one looked competent, the second had built the roof, ceiling and the pighouse, very well built. He was also cheaper by 50 000B. So...
he starts tomorrow.
I'm going to Japan next week, for one week, Osaka and Kyoto, to get inspiration and rice paper!

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

You've gotta be getting very excited as it has come so far along, I will be following this thread anticipating more photos. Great job on the design!

----------


## Old Monkey

Only one day later than agreed upon. I'm very happy to see 5 men at work. 3 bricklayers, one mortar mixer and the boss who's fitting an electric motor on the cement mixer.
It's not even 9:30, and 3 walls are going up. I like the small bricks, they're cheap, but this technique, across, also makes a solid wall, easy to build straight.

----------


## Old Monkey

The wall is tied to the corner column by steel, inbedded.

----------


## Old Monkey

On v y arriver! We'll make it!

----------


## hopskimoet

Hmmn. A bricklayer that doesnt use a spirit level. At least he's employing the use of a line. So, are the brickwalls rendered over when completed because what resembles an English bond looks awful.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Hmmn. A bricklayer that doesnt use a spirit level. At least he's employing the use of a line. So, are the brickwalls rendered over when completed because what resembles an English bond looks awful.


Sure, it will be rendered. They call it "make beauty". This include ceiling finition, wall covering with stucco-like cement, all that covers faults and straighten curves. In french, it's finition, in my book, hypocrisy! But this makes the difference...
Like make-up on a woman, sometimes it underlines striking features, sometimes it hides imperfection, and sometimes, it's too much!

----------


## DrAndy

> A bricklayer that doesnt use a spirit level. At least he's employing the use of a line


Using a line that has been put in level makes a spirit level unnecessary, and it is quicker

----------


## Old Monkey

It will go up, as fast as the process permits.

----------


## Mamasun

Hi Old Monkey,

How many bricks do you use for one m2 and how much ciment for one m2 ?and what's the price of this litlle bricks ?

Your japanese house is super !

Thanck's

----------


## hopskimoet

> Originally Posted by hopskimoet
> 
>  A bricklayer that doesnt use a spirit level. At least he's employing the use of a line
> 
> 
> Using a line that has been put in level makes a spirit level unnecessary, and it is quicker


But will the wall be plumb?

----------


## Old Monkey

The regular locally cement blocks are now more than 3,5 Baths, and the wall built with them is much less solid. Because of the larger size of the blocks (8" X 3" X 16"), it takes a more skilled macon to put each block perfectly plumb. With the brick, you follow the guide, it's easy, the brick is small and will not move the string out of the straight line.
The small brick is 0,9 Baths. I have not calculated the price differential for a square metre, but I'll do it. Once rendered, it certainly is more solid, better isolated, and yes, easier to build straight.
But will it be plumb?, asks hopskimoet.
A stretched string is the shortest road between two points, this is the definition of a straight line. If the columns to which the string is nailed are plumb, and the bricks are layed with the string as guide, yes, it will be and yes it is plumb!

----------


## DrAndy

> A stretched string is the shortest road between two points, this is the definition of a straight line. If the columns to which the string is nailed are plumb, and the bricks are layed with the string as guide, yes, it will be and yes it is plumb!


there is no way of being certain the bricks are vertical though, except visually, and at the column ends

----------


## Mamasun

I just thinck from picture need around 170 to 200 brick for 1 meter ! I am maybe wrong !

because will be 170 x 0,9 =153 bahts or  200 x 0,9 = 180 bahts ! expensive ! I don't know  !  :Wink:

----------


## Old Monkey

[at]font-face {   font-family: "Cambria"; }p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal { margin: 0cm 0cm 0.0001pt; font-size: 12pt; font-family: "Times New Roman"; }div.Section1 { page: Section1; }     Sunday, Jan 9, 11, 8 :15
  No Sundays for the working class!
  These walls are straight and plumb!
  A bit of counting, approximatly 40 b X 18 rows /4 X 2m = 90 bricks and one bag of cement per square metre (24 bags/4m  X 2m X 3 walls).
  90 X 0,9B=80B
  cement= 120B
  work 200B/4m/day = 50B
  sand??? 20B 
  Total = 230B/m2
  Plus rendering on both side, probably total cost 340B/m2.

----------


## Mamasun

Thanck you ! it's mean double more expansive (only brick )then breeze block ! but you have also like a double breeze block wall ! and very strong ! and no probléme to see column inside !
I will thinck about for kitchen or bathroom ! will be more esthetique !

have a nice sunday

----------


## Old Monkey

The columns were plumbed, that, I made sure of... with the weight of this house's roof, ceiling and second floor!

----------


## Old Monkey

Sunday morning 8:15, 09.01,11
No Sundays for the working class!

----------


## Old Monkey

In the first house I built here, 6 bedrooms, 4 bathrooms, I used double cement blocks with a 10 cm air space, openings at floor level inside and at third row level outside. This works very well as a natural air-con, it's always cooler in the house. more than 4 degrees in April!
But this one will be much more opened to the outside, with sojhis all around, so, I abandoned the idea of double walls.
This room being built now, at floor level, is storage when we're absent.

----------


## Old Monkey

Two rows of blocks, with a 10 cm air space, always cooler.

Vent intake, outside 3rd and 4th rows of blocks. There is mosquito net on the inside surface of the outside vent blocks.

At floor level, the air has been forced down by negative pressure, a chimney-like high opening lets warmer air out and provides this negative pressure (void aspiration). It works well, free...

----------


## Old Monkey

But, to assure more efficient cooling, doors must be closed. There's only one door, in that house and people circulating, and not being conscious of the system will let it open. I repeat a lot "Close the door", and close it myself a lot...
So, with the japanese house, with many paper doors, I don't see the point...

----------


## Old Monkey

Monday, Jan 10,11 
One wall completed, West.

----------


## Old Monkey

One hole for a vent, it will be made of wood. This is for storage.

----------


## Old Monkey

Two more metres of wall to hold the 3m X 3m garage door.

----------


## Old Monkey

The contractor gives his instructions for the day.

----------


## Old Monkey

Here comes the lucky singing bird. A nice touch! The local birds sing more than ever.

----------


## DrAndy

> These walls are straight and plumb!


even if they were slightly out, then the render will make them perfect

----------


## DrAndy

> This works very well as a natural air-con, it's always cooler in the house. more than 4 degrees in April!


how does that work?




> At floor level, the air has been forced down by negative pressure, a chimney-like high opening lets warmer air out and provides this negative pressure (void aspiration). It works well, free...


I can see that you get air circulation, the warm inside air (people do that!) being replaced by the outside cooler air

but I don't see how you can be 4C cooler as you are bringing in the outside air

It may feel nice and cool, but the reality is that the air will be the same temperature as the outside

----------


## Old Monkey

This outside air has to go down in between 2 walls of cement blocks, always in the shade of the nearby trees, so cooler, this air, already shaded, looses some more calories in this passage and cools the house. If you put your hand down, you feel the cooler draught. I thought about this comfort problem, remembered a canvas chimney I was using on my sailboat in Bahamas in July-August. This pipe, hit by the sun, would create an ascending draught with the heated air inside, this would aspire the hot air from the cabin, this air was replaced by air from down below, cooler and more humid. It helped a lot.
Everybody who walked in the house in March-April-May and June noticed the difference. I estimate this at 4oC, about the same as between Chiang Mai and here, so, while it was 42o in the street there, it was 32-35 inside here. I prefer this. Naturally, this was accentuated at night.
Try it in your next house, it's cheap to include in the plans, and I did not take a patent on it, so there is no charge for the concept.
You will have to find a way to create a chimney effect, to make the air move.

----------


## ShilohJim

Dr. Andy said: "I can see that you get air circulation, the warm inside air (people do that!) being replaced by the outside cooler air

but I don't see how you can be 4C cooler as you are bringing in the outside air

It may feel nice and cool, but the reality is that the air will be the same temperature as the outside"

I like the OM solution to cool the interior of his original build, shows some serious thought and execution during construction. I add this "opinion" inside air always feels slightly cooler than outside air since you are avoiding the direct rays of the sun. Think of sitting under a large shade tree and sipping a cold beer or drink. Plus the fact he used double walls which actually absorb the heat from the "outside air" contact and some sun exposure.

Old Monkey, really like most of your solutions to problems and especially the "can-do" attitude, you have successfully made the immersion into oriental living. Enjoy the fruits of your labors and much success to you. Many greens for an excellent thread with great photos to support the build.

Regards,
Shiloh Jim

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

I think all these construction threads are amazing. The funny thing is to sit back and think of how these open air, freely circulating homes would fair in our home countries. To look at this house and all the circulation and exposure to elements then look outside my window now where it is -14C and 10+cm of snow it almost makes me sick, and I love USA winters!

As much as I love winter, snow and ice these homes make me yearn for warm weather.




> really like most of your solutions to problems and especially the "can-do" attitude, you have successfully made the immersion into oriental living. Enjoy the fruits of your labors and much success to you.


Shilohjim, those were some kind words. You are a good man.

----------


## Old Monkey

When I ride my otorcycle from CMai to CDao, there is a 10 km of curvy road close to the mountain, always in the shade. This air is COOLER.
Under the tree, the air is cooler.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Dr. Andy said: "I can see that you get air circulation, the warm inside air (people do that!) being replaced by the outside cooler air
> 
> but I don't see how you can be 4C cooler as you are bringing in the outside air
> 
> It may feel nice and cool, but the reality is that the air will be the same temperature as the outside"
> 
> I like the OM solution to cool the interior of his original build, shows some serious thought and execution during construction. I add this "opinion" inside air always feels slightly cooler than outside air since you are avoiding the direct rays of the sun. Think of sitting under a large shade tree and sipping a cold beer or drink. Plus the fact he used double walls which actually absorb the heat from the "outside air" contact and some sun exposure.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Nice bike you got there!

----------


## ShilohJim

Old Monkey;
Thanks, I enjoy riding in the country.

Jim

----------


## Old Monkey

I, too.
Do you ride in the North sometimes?
In this season, almost no insects, this is paradise!
I will have some nice pictures on details of traditional houses from Japan.
This culture fascinates me, always has. Actually, where I am, it's very cold, it snows... and the houses are not heated! 
I understand better some of their customs : hot tub, hot tea, tatamis... 
Frequent earthquakes explain why the paper walls, they burn a short time and are quick to be replaced after a fire, they can be opened in hot and humid summer, but they don't offer much protection in cold weather.
Luckily, I had been warned and wore my Kanuk winter coat and doubled pants.
The Japanese are stoic, and very strong, I believe. 
Even if I try very hard, it seems I cannot escape the white stuff completly. One week will be enough!
With the help of my friend, and of her friends, I found a professional tatami maker, I will be importing some. I was given the choice of dimensions, artificial or straw filling, fancy or ordinary silk borders, thin or 2 inch thickness. 
I was afraid it would be very expansive, but, considering the authenticity, the work involved and the durability, it is reasonable, I think. 
I checked Internet and found in Thailand similar or higher  prices for "carpet" type tatamis, very thin.
They have very high standards of workmanship in Japan. 
One of the houses I visited yesterday looked like it had been built last year, the tatamis on the floor were 25 years old! 
And the wood is not treated.
Today, I will spend the day in Kyoto, to study the rice paper and other shojis coverings. I hope that I will not freeze my ass, or my toes...
I'm excited that this dream is taking form. The planning of the floors will occupy my head for a while, love it!

----------


## Old Monkey

Well, today was not my day! Snow made them cancel all buses to Kyoto. There was no way for me to know, so I waited...
But Japanese are very special people! One man noticed me waiting, came out of the bus he was already in, got me in and I went to Osaka instead, to get rice paper for shojis. I could not find any!
Plus, all the photos in my camera dissappeared, like magic!
Never happened before.
Finished the day in a very small restaurant, with 3 nice Japanese girls.
Tomorrow is another day...

----------


## ShilohJim

Ah, a man, a plan and a mission! Sounds as if the build in Thailand will certainly fulfill a place in the building forum archives. I can't wait for the pictures of the finished project, I'm really enjoying this thread. Best of luck, though luck plays only a small part it never hurts.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## DrAndy

> Try it in your next house, it's cheap to include in the plans, and I did not take a patent on it, so there is no charge for the concept. You will have to find a way to create a chimney effect, to make the air move.


I have a "chimney effect" in my house I have just built, it works well

but I still contend that the air cannot be 4C cooler inside, that is just what you feel it may be

stick a few thermometers around! if you get 4C cooler, you may get a Nobel prize




> I add this "opinion" inside air always feels slightly cooler than outside air since you are avoiding the direct rays of the sun.


yes, it does feel cooler; the outside temperature air should only be measured in the shade anyway; in the sun you are not measuring the ambient temperature




> When I ride my otorcycle from CMai to CDao, there is a 10 km of curvy road close to the mountain, always in the shade. This air is COOLER.
> Under the tree, the air is cooler.


as I said, that is the air temperature that is the one that is measured (and the temperature of the air coming into the house); in the sun you get the suns direct heat on you, of course, but that is not the air temperature

----------


## DrAndy

> I was afraid it would be very expansive, but, considering the authenticity, the work involved and the durability, it is reasonable, I think.


They now make Tatamis by machine and they are still good quality, but a lot cheaper

we used to have the hand-made ones for our judo school, way back, and they were tough and really comfortable to bounce on

----------


## hepcat

Awesome project, Mr. Monkey.  Will you be including a room with a tokonoma and chigai dana?  How about fusama partitions between rooms?  I can't wait to see the finished product.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Awesome project, Mr. Monkey.  Will you be including a room with a tokonoma and chigai dana?  How about fusama partitions between rooms?  I can't wait to see the finished product.


You got me there!
Please define your term, I'm with a Japanese girl right now and she doesn't know them.

----------


## hepcat

In the tokonoma is usually a picture, and the chigai dana has a shelf of some kind.  Google images illustrates this better than I could ever explain.  







> Originally Posted by hepcat
> 
> 
> Awesome project, Mr. Monkey.  Will you be including a room with a tokonoma and chigai dana?  How about fusama partitions between rooms?  I can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> 
> You got me there!
> Please define your term, I'm with a Japanese girl right now and she doesn't know them.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> but I still contend that the air cannot be 4C cooler inside, that is just what you feel it may be


Wind chill factor?

----------


## Old Monkey

> In the tokonoma is usually a picture, and the chigai dana has a shelf of some kind.  Google images illustrates this better than I could ever explain.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New idea! Sure I've seen these recesses, but I thought they were for religious purposes, with a few candles, prayers, images, statues...
Maybe, I'll study this.
I'm now working on the living room floor plan, drawing different arrangements wood floor-tatamis, circulation, raised "table" with tatamis top. 10 different drawings done, at least 20 to do, until one fits better.
Just came back at dusk, will see the building progress tomorrow, will post pictures.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> but I still contend that the air cannot be 4C cooler inside, that is just what you feel it may be
> 
> 
> Wind chill factor?


 
if you manage to get a nice updraught, then it will feel cooler, same as having a fan on

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> I was afraid it would be very expansive, but, considering the authenticity, the work involved and the durability, it is reasonable, I think.
> 
> 
> They now make Tatamis by machine and they are still good quality, but a lot cheaper
> 
> we used to have the hand-made ones for our judo school, way back, and they were tough and really comfortable to bounce on


Can you get those in Thailand?

----------


## Old Monkey

The arches have been worked on!
Friday, Jan 21, I was absent 8 days, lots was done.

----------


## Old Monkey

Angles are softer.

----------


## Old Monkey

The small bricks have been rendered in the storage room.

Not quite dry, can still see bricks.

----------


## Old Monkey

Now rendering the outside, West wall, storage room.

Outside storage room, North wall, being rendered.

----------


## Old Monkey

Storage room, small door opening.

My wife's office, red blocks solid wall.

----------


## Old Monkey

Kitchen, counter, with foot recess, cantilever.

Outside the counter, koi tank.

----------


## Old Monkey

Ensemble. Kitchen.

----------


## Old Monkey

Living room.

Living room, separating wall with my office.

----------


## Old Monkey

Bedroom wall, door opening to toilet and shower. 

Walk-in closet wall.

----------


## Old Monkey

View from the bedroom.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> ...


 
dunno; that was in London

they have machine made ones in Thailand

http://www.thaitradepoint.com/tatami/tatamiprofile.asp

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrAndy
> ...


Thank you for the info. I looked at the site and they do not seem to have full size tatami mats in their products. I will go visit them next tuesday. 
I must say that I would be tempted to trust more a japanese professional's product than any other country's, specially on an article like a tatami floor mat, a semi permanent feature in my design and a traditionnal feature in Japan.
There should be a significant difference in price to convince me.
On the other hand, some of the Thai handicraft is of very good workmanship.

----------


## DrAndy

let us know what they are like OM

they are quite near me so maybe I will have a look

----------


## Old Monkey

Arches are being rendered, beams too. Making beauty.

----------


## Old Monkey

This, on the right, was supposed to be the walk-in wardrobe. If this stayed like this, my wife's idea, we would have to walk in the toilet to get to the bedroom, furthermore, 2 walls would be needed to hide the person sitting on the toilet.
So, I told the contractor to put down the back wall of the walk-in and to build it on the left of the separating wall.
This was my plan to start with, and it got modified. So, this way, the toilet will be invisible from the bedroom, we will be walking in the bedroom by the shortest route.

----------


## Old Monkey

The counter moves on... Two red block walls on either ends, two rows of blocks on top, a piece of wood and a large window, sliding open.

----------


## Old Monkey

Where Alea is, 4-5 wood posts inclined at 45o, to help support the outside edge, and the window.

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you. 
I am sometimes afraid of being the only one obsessed by this thing. Boring people by details nobody cares about, except me.
I'll keep on. :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> Thank you, Grasshopper. In the North Thailand, there are Hilltribes, 8 of them


An old book (1927) about the Thai Hill tribes is available at:

http://www.reninc.org/BOOKSHELF/Hill...d,%20Young.pdf

Lisu Page 28, + 16 other tribes listed.

----------


## Old Monkey

Electricity wires in pipes for the ground floor. This will be integrated in the floor, under the tiles.

----------


## Old Monkey

The arches are changing too, "making beauty"

The beams too.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

The kitchen counter will have a double row of red blocks under the wide window.

There will be two walls of red blocks at both ends of this counter.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrAndy
> ...


I'm sorry, I'm going to Chiang Mai today, the phone number from this address is not available, temporarily! I will try to find the address, but it'a condo...
I have doubts!

----------


## ShilohJim

Thanks DA, (correction of Neil's repeated posting of his thread) more beginners error than ignorance.
Old Monkey, this is really looking good. Simply amazing how well it will look upon completion. Glad you got back to correct the bathroom wall before they rendered it. Each day starts with a check on your progress (sort of my daily dose of vitamins), many thanks for a well done thread.

Greeny to you,
Shiloh Jim

----------


## Old Monkey

Electricity wire for light on ground floor. I don't want to see pipes nor wires.


From upstairs, will be covered by tiles and flooring.

----------


## Old Monkey

Blocks wall at both ends of kitchen counter.

----------


## Old Monkey

Breaking cement to hide pipes and wire, at least this time, it's done with a machine, not with a nail and hammer!

----------


## Old Monkey

Rendered arches.

----------


## Old Monkey

The square hole in the blocks wall (preceding pictures)will contain a square window with a circle in. 
Rendered wall, detail

----------


## Old Monkey

Surprise this morning, Thursday January 27th, 3 weeks late, the machine came!
The drainage will start. I plan to plant papayas everywhere. I've tried to drain this part of the land for the past five years, in vain. Could not cultivate anything, that's why I put water buffalos there. They kept rubbing against the trees, breaking them. So, this time, raising the soil height and lowering the water table, I hope to be able to plant papayas on these rais.

----------


## Old Monkey

Block walls at the end of the kitchen counter.

There will be 3 electric outlets.

----------


## Old Monkey

Another small brick wall, marking a window in the living room.

----------


## Old Monkey

This beam is too low for my 6'2", 1m88 frame.

It will be easier, and safer now, in line with the other two larger arches.

----------


## Old Monkey

The outside west wall is rendered. This is the outside of kitchen, bathroom and bedroom. I will have it painted white.

Inside,  the bathroom and the kitchen walls will be covered with tiles.

----------


## Old Monkey

Building the walk-in wardrobe walls before taking the other one down.

----------


## Old Monkey

Note the electricity wires everywhere, all invisible, at least, I hope. I made up my mind and will go buy the bathtub, sink, shower, mirors and lights tomorrow for the bathroom, already got tiles for the outside sidewalk, to be installed before the stainless fencing all around the second floor and up the stairs.
I will be looking for different tiles for walls.

----------


## Top Cat

Amazing thread OM. "The devil is in the detail" so all the minor looking issues are essential. Looking forward to the completion of an amazing project.

----------


## DrAndy

> Note the electricity wires everywhere, all invisible, at least, I hope


they will get you in the end!  there is always something that gets screwed and makes you have some external wiring/piping. In mine, it was the TV cabling - the splitter they used must have been faulty. Unfortunately it got buried somewhere so some new wires had to be put in, luckily only to two rooms

anyway, your house is coming on well and looks to be an excellent abode

----------


## splitlid

you have cut out over half of that beam. where is the nearest column supporting the beam on the left side of the pics?
what is going to be put on top of those beams?






> This beam is too low for my 6'2", 1m88 frame.
> 
> It will be easier, and safer now, in line with the other two larger arches.

----------


## DrAndy

yes, I noticed that too

I am not sure why that beam is so big anyway, maybe just to match the load bearing ones next to it, but it does seem to support the outside beam

----------


## Old Monkey

This beam gets me going every time I see it. It's useless, 100% useless!
It holds nothing, except itself!
I did not see it coming, it's like an extension of the stair's landing. To top it all, the beam holding it up at the end was too low for my height!
So, it's now a third arch on this facade of the House, the East side, where you arrive at the house.
I almost had them tear it out, with the trouble this would represents, but then, my wife told me that, with the stainless posts on the outside of the stairs, we could hav a door made, on the landing, and, with this, lock the second floor out.
Now, they've decided to blow it up, so that it will be covered with tiles...
Since this cost me nothing more, and that finition is hypocrisy... what the hell, we'll see...
Anyway, when there is an architectural mistake made, put it in front of the stage! Underline it, it becomes interesting!

----------


## sunsetter

good that your able to bend and flex with your build, keep em coming  ::chitown::

----------


## Old Monkey

While on ths subject, the architectural mistake is now rendered! They improvised an artfull detail I like, but I forgot to take a picture. Will do tomorrow.

From upstairs.

----------


## Old Monkey

From outside.

----------


## Old Monkey

Do you see now why it's useless?

----------


## Old Monkey

The walk-in saga continues, walls up, ready to take out right handside wall.

----------


## Old Monkey

Both solid walls of my office rendered

----------


## OhOh

> From outside.


It would be safer if you placed a steel column up from the stair to the underside of the beam.

There is not a lot holding that whole corner up.

Make it a feature of the handrails  :Smile: 

Or take all that corner down.

----------


## Old Monkey

Here is the improvised detail. I'm glad to encourage creativity... if it's nice, and not stupid.

----------


## Old Monkey

This is the tile chosen for the sidewalk surrounding the top floor. Non slippery.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> From outside.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be safer if you placed a steel column up from the stair to the underside of the beam.
> 
> ...


Good advice, thanks. This is very light for a reinforced concrete, and nothing, beside a bit of cement and tiles is ever going to load it dowm.
I know it's useless, and I know it will never move... But it's in the planning to have stainless steel posts every step of the stairs, and where you indicated.
They are waiting for the tiles to go first before they come and do the "garde-fou", fencing ( in french it translate "a stop, a guard for crazies".

----------


## OhOh

^
make the sure the post at the end of the beam is a substantial one.

The problem is that you have seriously reduced the strength of the support beam by cutting out the arch.

If the support beam has been designed as a cantilever (large diameter bars in the top of the beam) it may well be strong enough. My problem is that the quality of the placing the reinforcement in the correct position and bar size does not to be a strong point in the structures I have seen posted on this forum.

----------


## DrAndy

> Anyway, when there is an architectural mistake made, put it in front of the stage! Underline it, it becomes interesting!





> Do you see now why it's useless?


not on the plans?

I suppose you could wall in the steps, now you have it

----------


## DrAndy

> The problem is that you have seriously reduced the strength of the support beam by cutting out the arch.


a beam like that can easily support itself, and it does have the arch beam too

----------


## sunsetter

> I have seen posted on this forum.


so there we have it, a genius

----------


## Old Monkey

> ^
> make the sure the post at the end of the beam is a substantial one.
> 
> The problem is that you have seriously reduced the strength of the support beam by cutting out the arch.
> 
> If the support beam has been designed as a cantilever (large diameter bars in the top of the beam) it may well be strong enough. My problem is that the quality of the placing the reinforcement in the correct position and bar size does not to be a strong point in the structures I have seen posted on this forum.



Come on! reinforced concrete can hold itself up! Do you think that it's weaker than wood? This floor, as you could see earlier in this tread was first a 2" reinforced pre-cast concrete slab, then steel reinforcement was hand tied on top and poured in one shot. I did not need a big 6" X 14" beam under to hold itself up. There will be no bulldozer driving there. Even more useless is the outside beam, which has no function except to delemit the stairs. 
DrAndy asks, what about the plans? I showed the plans, I asked about this, I was told "Maepalai". 
I must also add that the plans I use with the teams I work with are not complete architect plans. They are never followed anyway!
They did not understand that the stairs would land there and this spot did not need extra strength, one, and that this stupid beam, the outside one, was not adding any strength to the floor at the landing site. 
I even showed that they did not trust their work, they put bamboo support under the stairs while the red blocks wall was going up!

Look! I've build wooden stairs before, the 2 X 10 used on both sides were cut even more than the steel reinforced concrete, and they were only 2 to support the stairs, not 15-20 side by side, like this concrete that spans the whole width of the stairs.
These wood stairs are still up!
I know that cement has great compression strenth and little tension strength, this last is given by the steel, or by the bamboo, they both have the same expansion coeficient than cement, this combination changes cement into concrete.
I suppose that they have seen in the past weak stuctures because of a weak powder, too much water or poured on different days, or too much sand. I think that, to save a few bath, they used a mortar type powder, with lime in it and less cement, which weakened it then, rather than Portland cement in the right proportions.
I counted the number of buckets of sand, of rocks, I insisted, and insisted that there should not be too much water, and slowly, progressively, the team became used to it and by the time the second floor was poured over the precast concrete, it was done properly. I think.
I hope...

----------


## Mathos

An excellent and well presented thread here Old Monkey.

A pleasure to read, the photographs are excellent too.

Green on the way, well done.

----------


## Old Monkey

The wall stopping the way to the bedroom is down!

I wondered why this metal almost on top of the wall...

So finally, to hold the one layer small brick wall up while they were sawing the other wall and putting it down, one sees the reason for the metal rods...

----------


## Old Monkey

From the bedroom, passage on the right, walk-in on the left.

----------


## neilandmeechai

Great views from your house, pure nature, and thanks for sharing the build with us, I log in to your thread every day. I think once everything is finished you will have a very happy and relaxed life in such a beautiful setting.

----------


## ShilohJim

OM, disregard OhOh's comment. I believe he/she simply had a brain fart and instead of shaking his/her head to clear, committed it to type. You certainly have made a very interesting thread, I enjoy reading it whenever you get time to update it. Great photos too. My thought about the two beams in question is if they become a problem simply remove both, they serve no practical purpose unless you intend to close the stairway.

Keep up the great work!

Jim

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you, will do.
From the bedroom, the new entrance.

The office walls are rendered, inside and out.

----------


## Old Monkey

Lining room and office.

----------


## Old Monkey

The cement and rendering should be completed in less than ten days. This means that the team can be divided, one part doing wood work, shojis, windows, and the other starting on the natural swimming pool. The plot thickens...
I will have to keep making decisions on my own. This is the hard part, I'll have to live with those, and so will my wife, and she's in Quebec for another month. 
Tiles and paint colors, flooring, appliances and more.
I had to temporarily forget about tatamis on the floors, much too expansive. I will find a solution at leisure later, but I worry about the quality of the sound in cubes with echo generating surfaces. There are solutions, but I'm not decided on which to adopt.

----------


## Old Monkey

This will be used as the bedroom passage, and bathroom.
The bathtub will be against the back wall.

----------


## Old Monkey

Living room corner, late afternoon, note the light.

----------


## Old Monkey

Sorry, wrong old picture. Now it's more like this.

----------


## OhOh

Another "Brain Fart" for you




> Even more useless is the outside beam, which has no function except to delemit the stairs.


Correct.

*Except* it will weigh a considerable amount itself; and the stub beam, which should be holding one end up, has been weakened by the cutting of the arch in it's underside. The consequences of it falling could be dangerous.

As suggested by Jim in #590 above it would be wiser either to cut the outside beam off entirely or as I have suggested support the end adjacent the weakened stub beam. Both of these remedies will ensure it will not fall.

The weakening of the stub beam is indeterminate from looking at the photographs.

If you are sure of the position and size of the reinforcing bars, the engineer or architect is confident of their design and the contractor of his construction then you will have no worries.
It's an "up to you" decision - not mine.

----------


## splitlid

not sure if you have answered this already. but is there a reason the ceilings were done before the internal walls?nothing appears central. and light fixtures are in the wrong place.

----------


## Old Monkey

The house, viewed from the other side of the valley.

Same same, with zoom.

----------


## Old Monkey

> not sure if you have answered this already. but is there a reason the ceilings were done before the internal walls?nothing appears central. and light fixtures are in the wrong place.


Why not? The ceilings were done in my absence, but I'm very happy with them. They are suspended... They don't need walls.
The cement work is done first, then, the wood, don't forget that shojis will constitute the separations between rooms, that means sliding doors and sliding windows.
The central square of nine will be an orchids room, available to look at on all sides by sliding a door or two out of the way.
The only solid walls are on both sides of my office, I have bookcases and paintings to put there, and the wall separating the kitchen from the bathroom.
So, be patient, light fixtures will be centered when the different rooms are defined by rice paper latticed shojis.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Another "Brain Fart" for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> ...


Yes, I'll live with it, since I'm the architect, the engineer, the owner and the occupyer... and when I see cracks on it, I'll call you. :St George: With no worries!

----------


## Old Monkey

This is a dead tree by the largest fish tank. I plan to get it in the house, six metres of it, as a stand for orchids.


Detail.

----------


## sunsetter

nice idea OM,coming along a treat, any idea of a finish date? before the rainy season maybe?

----------


## Old Monkey

With time, and experience, I've learned not to put a deadline on a construction. It never happens as you saw it and it put stress on the whole trip.
We'll see.
I have a bed to sleep in... It never rains...
Cement work is almost finished, maybe another week. Paint, floors to finish, bathroom and tiles...
Then wood doors and windows. This will be very long, never know a finish date. My contractor has never built shojis.
I hope to swim in the hot water of the natural swimming pool during the hotter months of April and May, but this is not a condition of happiness for me.
Que sera sera.

----------


## Old Monkey

And here I was, all surprised by their creativity, and it was simply fallen mortar!
I requested that they undid the fixing and let it go back to the masterpeace I think it was.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Here is the improvised detail. I'm glad to encourage creativity... if it's nice, and not stupid.


I insist : this is very pretty!

----------


## Old Monkey

Starting to prepare floors for tiles, leveling and one more step towards finition.

----------


## Old Monkey

From the bedroom, walk-in and bathroom, rendered.

----------


## Old Monkey

Here are some views of the house, before white color painting.

South side.

South-Eastern corner.

----------


## Old Monkey

Floors are now ready for tiles, pipes and wires have dissappeared.

The wood boards sava a space for sliding shojis.

Kitchen counter ready for tiles.

I could not find the kind of counter top I had imagined at Global, thick arborite. So I'm going to get large tiles, next trip...

----------


## Old Monkey

Like magic, the art detail reappeared...

----------


## Old Monkey

The ground floor wndow is now framed. It will have a circle in the square.

The front face is shaping up.

----------


## Old Monkey

I've stopped the belt road building a bit before completion, the budget is gone...

But most of it is done, 93%, with the waterway wider and deeper.

----------


## ShilohJim

OM:
It's coming along nicely, I too like the "mortar" detail, glad you had them "fix" it back. I think the road with the increased waterway will work out fine. May need some fine tuning but the next rainy season will show exactly where and what.

Keep up the great work, Rome wasn't built in a day so why rush a good looking project and screw up the finishing. Happy swimming!

Jim

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you, Jim.
One day, maybe, you'll see the project completed. I was going to say "finished" but this means that I drop it and go somewhere else... No, completed, rather, one day, that's better...

----------


## OhOh

> Floors are now ready for tiles, pipes and wires have dissappeared.


Post #610

 Looks like a fabulous view over the fields from the window.

----------


## Old Monkey

Garage door installed.

The painting of walls start today, feb 10.
One section of wall had to be put down, re-building around the door frame.

----------


## Old Monkey

First coat of paint. This gives you an idea of the final look.

----------


## Old Monkey

First row of tiles on the sidewalk, almost all around the second floor.
Note : no grout.

----------


## Old Monkey

Painters painting!

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

Second sidewalk. South side.

----------


## Old Monkey

Pouring the top of the wide kitchen counter.

A hole for the sink.

----------


## Old Monkey

2nd coat of white paint, living

Office

Bedroom

----------


## Old Monkey

Early this morning, I had to decide where to put the bathtub, I had gotten one, a bit big. I did not quite fit where I thought it was going.
So, I put the decision to my wife, in Quebec. I took pictures of 3 possible spots.

----------


## Old Monkey

So, she decided, rightly I think, for the original place, but with the shower at the same spot.

Our man started the building, this technic is very quick.

By the end of the workday, the frame was almost ready to receive the tub

The bathtub-shower will be surrounded with a curtain on a stainless steel circle.

----------


## Mamasun

I thinck now , you need to make the wall larger behind the bathtub ! it will be more confortable...no ?

----------


## Old Monkey

Don't know, the faucet is rather short. Although, with the shower, water could come from there. I'll think about it, and try, to see.

----------


## Old Monkey

Went to Chiang Mai today, got the last set of tiles, for terrace and orchids' room. Finally. Glad this is over, I'm not into shopping. I kept it simple, sobre, zen...
 mid-room.

----------


## Old Monkey

The passage between bathroom and bedroom.

----------


## Old Monkey

Painting of ground floor.

----------


## Old Monkey

A shower and toilet on the ground floor, for visitors and swimmers.


Even the stairs have to be covered.

----------


## neilandmeechai

It really is starting to look fantastic and I can't wait for the grand finale, although as we all know, just when you think you have finished, you (or someone else!) finds something else for you to do!

But, I think we actually like doing it ..

----------


## Old Monkey

There were two arches, big and thick, and a block wall, I thought that the circle in the middle of the square window on this surface would balance it, but then, another arch could be incorporated, just for balance, just appearance! Done in a few hours, to be painted white later.

----------


## Old Monkey

Details of the passage between bath and bedroom. Not the electric switch...

I'll need to buy 2 more square metres for the finishing touches.

----------


## Old Monkey

Starting on the West side, sidewalk completed, with no visible joints, with grout. I think of putting a clear silicone joint, a small bead.

North side, bedroom, office, living

----------


## Old Monkey

Sorry for the repeated picture, I don't know how to cut it out once published.
Under the stairs, two doors to toilet and shower.

----------


## Old Monkey

Starting to paint the ground floor.

The garage door closed.

----------


## Old Monkey

Two coats, one to come, Living room

Office

----------


## splitlid

are you using any lintels above those door frames?

----------


## Chally

Dear Old Monkey,

I am a newbie here and just signed up to be a member of TeakDoor.com today.
I am enjoy reading your thread very much.  Hoping to see the finishing touch of one of your dream house soonest.  Keep up a good work & keep on going.  

By the way, it is not nice to keep those teak logs or flitches form laying around your house. Taking my advice get rid of them or have them cut into the lumbers.

Regards,
Chally

----------


## Old Monkey

> Dear Old Monkey,
> 
> I am a newbie here and just signed up to be a member of TeakDoor.com today.
> I am enjoy reading your thread very much.  Hoping to see the finishing touch of one of your dream house soonest.  Keep up a good work & keep on going.  
> 
> By the way, it is not nice to keep those teak logs or flitches form laying around your house. Taking my advice get rid of them or have them cut into the lumbers.
> 
> Regards,
> Chally


The teak logs were purchased quite legally from a nearby teak farm. Starting next week, after all the cement is finished, the work with wood will start.
There will be shojis made with this teak, windows and doors, with a pattern of squares and rectangles made with 1/4"X3/8" sticks.
What are "flitches"??

----------


## Old Monkey

> are you using any lintels above those door frames?


I suppose you are talking about post #637?
The lintel function is a combination of the door frame in rosewood, very dense and solid with the blocks being filled with reinforced concrete.

----------


## ShilohJim

OM said "What are "flitches"??
OM, flitches are nearly whole logs, usually cut to flat sides on two sides. Makes them easier to stack and handle.... I suspect there is some legal reason because a LOT of timber shipped overseas from the southern US is sent as flitches.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## DrAndy

> I suspect there is some legal reason because a LOT of timber shipped overseas from the southern US is sent as flitches.





> flitches are nearly whole logs, usually cut to flat sides on two sides. Makes them easier to stack and handle


you answered your own question, that is why, nothing to do with legality

----------


## Old Monkey

Now, the end of the floor, with tiles is being rendered.

The door frames too.


Friday, nobody shows up, a holiday of some sort.

----------


## Old Monkey

A round glass sink, needs a base, a solid one. What can be better than reinforced concrete?

----------


## Old Monkey

The bucket once removed, the solid base covered with tiles, you'll be able to stand on it!

----------


## Old Monkey

Finishing under the stairs, and preparing for the patio door.


Viewed from the door

----------


## Old Monkey

First coat of white paint on my wife's office ceiling.


Viewed from the square window, from the outside.

----------


## Old Monkey

Things keep happening at the same time. Piglets.


Just born yesterday, mama too fat, babies too small, too few!

----------


## MrBoJangles

> Friday, nobody shows up, a holiday of some sort.


Friday is the Muslim holy day. Nah, don't mention that to them, it'll just give them an excuse for every friday  :Smile:  Unless they are Muslim of course.

----------


## DrAndy

> The bucket once removed, the solid base covered with tiles, you'll be able to stand on it!


whatever turns you on

as for the holiday, I think it was Macca Bucha

----------


## Old Monkey

The kitchen counter base and the cubboard. Where I come from, this would be all wood... Some plastic based material too, I suppose. Here, cement, or, in fact, concrete!

Viewed from the outside, there will be a 4m counter right by the window, with a granite covering, 60cm wide, and in the back, a 80cm one, 5 m long.

A series of 12 doors on 5 m of wood-made cubboard with tiled bottom.

----------


## Old Monkey

The only fruits, besides bananas, to pick are blackberries.

We're going to try to dry them.

We'll pick some more to do jam, on the solar cooker.

----------


## Old Monkey

This is going to be the floor covering for my wife's office.
I like this one!

----------


## Old Monkey

The contractor got his woodworking shop outside and is making doors today.

I find fascinating what can be done with skills and minimum equipment.
Marking.

Preparing the "mortaise" at the extremities.

Hand finishing the tenon.


Et voila!

----------


## Old Monkey

Two levels, one with the bench saw,

The other with the drill and the working surface. Nail it there!

----------


## Old Monkey

This guy is the champion at finishing surfaces with mortar.

It's straight, level and square!

----------


## Old Monkey

This Sunday, Feb 20th, I went around the house and took some pictures.
East view :

North-East side.

South side, I'm very happy with the decision to go with white.

De la gueule!

South-West side.

West side, not yet painted. From left to right : Kitchen, bathroom, bedroom.

The perspective is hard to get from the North, so here is the white passage through.

----------


## Old Monkey

The kitchen counter rendered.

----------


## Old Monkey

The floor of the walk-in is up to the level of the bedroom.

The floor of the bathroom, with a dip for water.

----------


## sunsetter

> The only fruits, besides bananas, to pick are blackberries.
> 
> We're going to try to dry them.
> 
> We'll pick some more to do jam, on the solar cooker.


blackberries?  have the bushes got thorns all over them?

----------


## Old Monkey

The house, the North side, from afar, with zoom.

----------


## Old Monkey

This is taking shape. Cement and tiles should be over this week, if the tile specialist is better after a wasp or bee sting, his swollen arm should be better by tomorrow.
He has not worked for 3 days. The other workers are preparing the surfaces.
The outside of the kitchen counter.

The bathroom floor.

Under the counter... and the front surface too.

My wife's office floor.

----------


## Old Monkey

A solid door for the storage room is a priority.

This door will be very heavy, maybe will need five hinges.
Detail, it will be reassembled after grooves are cut, and all is adjusted.

----------


## Old Monkey

Detail of fabrication of a round window to be placed in the facade.

Here it's assembled and glued. No nails used.

The grain of the rosewood is just too beautiful.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> The only fruits, besides bananas, to pick are blackberries.
> 
> We're going to try to dry them.
> 
> We'll pick some more to do jam, on the solar cooker.
> 
> ...


Absolutly not! This is the arbustus variety, I believe. I know the vine variety, "des ronces", which are invading and aggressive with lots of thorns. 
I discovered this tree while visiting a grape producing farm not too far from Chiang Mai. This is the earliest fruit of the season for me and it grows quickly. I planted 3 four years ago, and I've been multiplying a bit with cuttings.
The fruits are big, very sweet, there is nothing better than going directly from the branch to the mouth!
Unless this experiment with drying is successful and the sugar and the flavor get even more concentrated. We'll see, we'll taste!

----------


## DrAndy

what method are you using to dry them? I have just completed a box for drying, not yet tested

----------


## Old Monkey

Good question. I have a green house, kind of, in fact a shade-house, I had a corrugated steel sheet put on bottles in water buckets (ants...) and I have the fruits checked twice a day. It's a first try and there are a lot of blackberries, too much for a small dryer. We'll see.
We did two small pots of jam also, humm.
I dry every year 16 litres of wild blueberries in Quebec. The method I use, with very good and long lasting results inspired me on this one.
On a heated floor, low heat, a white sheet, and a fan, the fruits are kept at one layer. It takes a few days to dehydrate fully, but I eat a mouthfull of the resulting small nuggets every day of my life. 
We did too much last year, so none this year, and I'm eating sweet and delicious dry blueberries from 2009, I think they could last a very long time. I carry them in my luggage in plastic bags.
A long time ago, I made a sun dryer that was very usefull for more than 15 years, my hippy years... It consisted of a flat box with a top glass 4"(10cm) from a black painted surface, inclined at 45o with the warmed air exit at the top of the collector connected  at the bottom of a box with moskito net shelves. Simple and efficient.

----------


## Old Monkey

Here is the setting, close to the house, protected from the sun, aired.

Ants stop.

----------


## Mamasun

Hello Old Monkey..is it a fix or can you open this round window ?

----------


## Old Monkey

Well, at first sight, it a permanently closed window, but I asked him yesterday if it could be opened from the inside, at leat partly. It seems to be maypalye... We'll see, if he understood, and if so, what he will do...

----------


## Mamasun

I have design a round window for my house (for wall facade ) , but I still don't know, wich material and how to do exactly ! I will like better to have an open one  :Wink:  so I wait to see yours ! thanck's

----------


## DrAndy

> there are a lot of blackberries,


I have made blackberry wine, it can be excellent

lots of Tannin and a rich fruit flavour, can be put down for a while too, if you can resist

----------


## Old Monkey

First tiles, my wife's office. Shoji paper arrived from Japan, in the middle of the floor, one of the rolls, UV filtered, with fibers...

Bedroom floor

Passage wall completed

----------


## Old Monkey

> I have design a round window for my house (for wall facade ) , but I still don't know, wich material and how to do exactly ! I will like better to have an open one  so I wait to see yours ! thanck's


At first, I thought to have hinges and let the whole square frame open sideways, with a mosquito net permanently on the inside.
Then this man, the wood worker, and contractor,  talked about using the wood losange as a frame to have smaller pieces of glass, that can be opened...
If I'm not clear, bear with me please, it's because it's not clear!
I showed him pictures of windows I took in Japan, in fact these two photos:


I wanted to imitate this, small bamboo in losange, but the whole family, that is brother in law and wife thought this was not durable enough, not solid enough to stop intruders, so, I had to come up  :mid: with plan #2!
I will let the builder show me his interpretation on this theme, and decide then. This could be called inspired creativity, or improvisation, or jazz style building!!!

----------


## sabang

Looking good.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Bedroom floor
> 
> Passage wall completed


 
I see you like the "faux stone" type of tile

----------


## DrAndy

> I wanted to imitate this, small bamboo in losange, but the whole family, that is brother in law and wife thought this was not durable enough, not solid enough to stop intruders,


 
they could be copied in iron, although would be a little heavy

they would look good though

----------


## rickschoppers

Really like this pass thorough wall..is there a name for this tile and where did you purchase? If you really feel like sharing, show much per tile?

----------


## Old Monkey

> Really like this pass thorough wall..is there a name for this tile and where did you purchase? If you really feel like sharing, show much per tile?


I got these at Global in Chiang Mai, at 172 b per metre2, I think. It really looks like granite.

----------


## Old Monkey

Office floor

----------


## Old Monkey

Kitchen floor


The back wall is beginning to get tiled also. This passage will lead to the refrigerator. I don't want to hear it!

----------


## Old Monkey

Bedroom floor tiled

Walk-in wardrobe wall. There will be a glass wall on top.

----------


## Old Monkey

Terrace, wood look.

In background, flower room floor tiled

----------


## Old Monkey

Electric wires will be buried underground.

Hard to get the wire in the pipe

----------


## Old Monkey

The window is going to look like that, with glass added.

----------


## Old Monkey

When I saw this going on I asked why a wall already painted white was worked over.

The boss said it was not perfect, there were hole, waves...
So there is professional ethic in thai people, at least in thaiyai builders... 
I did not notice these flaws, and I usually notice these things. This came from him.

----------


## rickschoppers

> When I saw this going on I asked why a wall already painted white was worked over.
> 
> The boss said it was not perfect, there were hole, waves...
> So there is professional ethic in thai people, at least in thaiyai builders... 
> I did not notice these flaws, and I usually notice these things. This came from him.


There are two possibilities here.  Either the builder is being very particular and there were some imperfections that he did not like, or he is milking the job a little. Hopefully you are paying your builders by the job and not the hour. :mid: 

........and thank you for the information on the tiles. I am hoping the Global in Udon is carrying the same stock as CM. If not, guess I will pick them up on my next trip over there.

----------


## DrAndy

> and thank you for the information on the tiles. I am hoping the Global in Udon is carrying the same stock as CM. If not, guess I will pick them up on my next trip over there.


why use tiles that look like granite when the real thing is not expensive?

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> and thank you for the information on the tiles. I am hoping the Global in Udon is carrying the same stock as CM. If not, guess I will pick them up on my next trip over there.
> 
> 
> why use tiles that look like granite when the real thing is not expensive?


Good point......what is the price difference?

----------


## splitlid

i hope they removed the paint before re rendering that wall as the new stuff will not stick.
or maybe they used some addative in the mix and painted the wall with it first to help the render bond.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> ...


I think this is granite... It sure feel like it. Anyway, if it's not I defy the eye and touch to see the difference.
For the kitchen counters, I bought granite, I'm 100% sure, it was identified as such, at 440b per m2. The tiles I bought were between 155b and 172b in general. Special decorative ones were 445 per set of six, all different (koi carps), these, I'm not sure, but I believe they were a bit more than 200b. I know I know, I wrote earlier 172 b, but my memory is the faculty that forgets... there are so many details, so many different things to buy, and I cannot read...Thai writing, that is.

----------


## Old Monkey

> i hope they removed the paint before re rendering that wall as the new stuff will not stick.
> or maybe they used some addative in the mix and painted the wall with it first to help the render bond.


They are effectively using a special king of gluey compound in a bucket.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> When I saw this going on I asked why a wall already painted white was worked over.
> 
> The boss said it was not perfect, there were hole, waves...
> So there is professional ethic in thai people, at least in thaiyai builders... 
> I did not notice these flaws, and I usually notice these things. This came from him.
> 
> ...


The contractor is paid for the whole job, for a "clé en main" product, a finished house, at my liking. This includes electricity (no wires visible!), pipes, wood work, painting, fllors and the rest. He is very particular. There is another contract for him after this house : the swimming pool. 
To tell the truth, besides the fact that he has the habit of asking for his money ahead of schedule, and that he brought home some steel leftovers last year, this notwistanding, I'm very happy with the job.
I would recommend this man and his team anytime, specially when you expect to have different from standard things to be done. 
His electrician and his tile macon are very good, himself, he can do anything, I saw him place tiles, render walls, weld; and he visibly loves to work with wood.
I'll wait after the shojis are built before final approval.

----------


## rickschoppers

Well done and I would love to have him help with my build, but he may not be willing to travel over to Udon, or would he?

----------


## juehoe

Was it your wish that all tiles are laid the same way (direction)?

Some tile types look nicer when laid randomly. But it seems, that Thai builders have problems to use random patterns.

----------


## Old Monkey

Sidewalk, North side.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Was it your wish that all tiles are laid the same way (direction)?
> 
> Some tile types look nicer when laid randomly. But it seems, that Thai builders have problems to use random patterns.


Right, like the two pictures of the sidewalk, North side.
It's also true that the other 3 sides are going lengthwise...
Then again, what about the bathroom tiles below?

----------


## Old Monkey

Off the kitchen, the frig space, now tiled.

Note the rising floor!

They felt this section was not solid enough, so they added steel and cement, which raised the floor...

----------


## Old Monkey

Now, he's making glass holding wood moldings, with a simple wood guide.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Mamasun

Wow, beautiul window...How much do you pay him for this work ? and how much for the wood ? (if I can ask !) thanck you

----------


## neilandmeechai

*That's quality! ...* and I would imagine a window design that you would not even think about incorporating in a build in Europe. The cost allone would be prohibitive, unless it was a standard off the peg design from the building market.

When completed your house will be something to be very proud of .. 

Congratulations ..

----------


## Old Monkey

> Wow, beautiul window...How much do you pay him for this work ? and how much for the wood ? (if I can ask !) thanck you


We agreed on a price for the complete finition, all included, concrete, tiles, pipes, electricity, paint and woodwork (doors and door frames, windows, shojis, cabinets...) I had asked another contractor and his proposal was higher.
Like I said before, he is consciencious, skilled and steady. We have a good relationship based on communication and trust. I do not speak thai, but my brother-in-law translates and I make, or he makes drawings. Once it's clear for him, I let him go and show my appreciation, I take pictures at every stage, smile a lot. At any price, he would be a good deal for me : I have ideas, he can do. What more can I ask?
With his team, he has already built the pighouse, he wants to do the swimming pool, then a small water bottling factory, and maybe a small bungalow for a lifelong friend to come a live in, I have not talked about the last two yet. 
This week, we will finalize the price for the pool, I have an idea what it's worth for me, I hope he feels the same...
As for the wood, I purchased the teak logs last year from a local teak farm, this has been drying since. My brother-in-law used a long chain saw to start the squaring, my contractor goes from there. I do not remember the exact price of the wood, but it was steeper than it would have been in my country, which I think is normal given the laws here, and the quality of the wood. This project has been going on for 3 years, the paying for it has been diluted over the period, so it does not hurt so much :mid: 
I'm also sure that the rest of the project, after cement and tiles, will consist of wood and will take a long time, two or three months, he is alone to do the work with wood. We agreed from the start on a monthly stipend, one I can afford.
Finally, wish me a happy birthday, feb 28 :France:

----------


## rickschoppers

Happy Birthday Old Monkey!!!!!!! :bananaman:  :bananaman:  :bananaman:    As I have already said, this guy knows his stuff. Don't forget my PM since I am serious about it. You are one of the lucky ones and I would really like to take a look at your place once it is finished.

----------


## Mamasun

And  :Wavey: ...Happy birthday to you :Flowers1:

----------


## Chally

Hoping one day I can visit & take a look at your place (of course with your permission). Happy Birth Day. OM  :Smile: 

Chally

----------


## sunsetter

happy birthday old monkey!!!

----------


## Old Monkey

Happy birthday breakfast with volunteers and family.

We added compost to the lawn, now with water, and time...

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you all!
This was my first look at the window!

This is what's going to be seen at first sight, upon arrival at the house!

----------


## Old Monkey

From outside, and from inside :

----------


## Old Monkey

Under the top roof, ceiling paint.

----------


## Old Monkey

The fish pool is now tiled.

Sidewalk tiles jointed,

Bedroom floor grout.

Bedroom and walk-in

----------


## Old Monkey

Bathroom floor should be completed today!

----------


## Old Monkey

The top of the stairs beam tiled.

Getting ready to finish the first door

----------


## Old Monkey

Now for straight tiles on a round wall...

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

And a view that I don't get used to, specially at the end of the day!

----------


## DrAndy

brilliant view, although before the picture loaded I was hoping for a candid pic of Rika

never mind, also nice

----------


## Old Monkey

Now, the stairs :

----------


## Old Monkey

A bit of grout :

----------


## Old Monkey

The kitchen wall :

----------


## Old Monkey

My wife's office, round surfaces!

----------


## Humbert

The exterior view look very nice but the interior materials and finishes look quite dated.

----------


## DrAndy

Humbert, the tiles etc are not to my taste either, and considering the nice design of the house, I agree

all those little picture tiles, and pseudo stone etc

luckily we do not live there, all that is a personal choice

----------


## Mamasun

Now with all this tiles, look like a spa !

----------


## Old Monkey

> brilliant view, although before the picture loaded I was hoping for a candid pic of Rika
> 
> never mind, also nice


I agree with you! I will tell her that you have a very critical and expert eye and that you think she is beautiful and attractive. She does not know that, she has problem believing that. 
Will that be all right with you? 
I keep hammering this fact to her...

----------


## Old Monkey

Isn't she a gorgeous girl?
She should be very confident, don't you think?
I got her picture on my desktop!

----------


## Old Monkey

> The exterior view look very nice but the interior materials and finishes look quite dated.


There are different tastes for different people.
All are acceptable to me. Tous les goûts sont dans la nature.
I am part of a couple!
My wife's office, and the kitchen have to be done like she wants, and she wants "easy to clean".
If you want to discuss this with her, write to me personnally and I will give you her phone number... :bananaman: 
Given the time I will spend inside, the amount of cleaning I will be doing personnally,  :smiley laughing: I'm satisfied with the finition. The rest of the house will be shojis, wood and rice paper, this is what will be visible to visitors. My friend Michel just arrived and will stay here till April, he's started working on the drawings to paint on the rice paper...

My wife, in Quebec, just called me on Skype and I told her about the remarks of yours and DrAndy.
She said, talking to you both : "Your eyes are not my eyes. Experience is not the same. My way is different, my brain is not the same. Tiles are cool. This is a cool room, it looks clean and beautiful. I want to ask these 2 farangs, how can you stop the heat from coming in?, 2nd, shiny looks clean, and 3rd, I'm very happy with this way". "I like to eat vegetables and spicy, he likes fast food, Mc Donald, bread is bonbon for us, your ass burn when you eat spicy chili, I drink milk and I cannot shit. Our body are different, our opinions too". :kma: "I think he's jealous! It's magnific, I like it." "I'm the most lazy! Clean this is very quick, very clean!"
Now, do you get it? :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> she wants "easy to clean".





> "Your eyes are not my eyes. Experience is not the same. My way is different, my brain is not the same. Tiles are cool. This is a cool room, it looks clean and beautiful. I want to ask these 2 farangs, how can you stop the heat from coming in?, 2nd, shiny looks clean, and 3rd, I'm very happy with this way".


I like tiles too, and they look cool and are easy to clean

I think she and you are missing the point - *it is the design of the tiles*, not tiles per se, especially those little floral (?) tiles stuck in the middle of the plain tiles, and the pseudo stone effect

I never liked that effect even when it was fashionable 

same as anything, the look of a place is up to those that intend to live there

----------


## DrAndy

> I will tell her that you have a very critical and expert eye and that you think she is beautiful and attractive. She does not know that, she has problem believing that.





> Isn't she a gorgeous girl? She should be very confident, don't you think?


 
I agree, she looks lovely, intelligent and should be confident (she looks it!)



> I keep hammering this fact to her...


enjoy your hammering

----------


## Humbert

> There are different tastes for different people


I agree completely. Just adding my opinion to the mix. Lots of great ceramic tile on the market here from Cotto, RCI and others. I prefer large scale, matte finished tile without a lot of pattern. To me, 30 x 30 tile does not look good in an upscale home unless its in a very small room.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> My way is different, my brain is not the same.


Indeed. Chicks are like that.

Anyway, it's looking good, and the wood has grown on me. But about those tiles...

----------


## hillbilly

I like the tiles.

Having said that, I also have a Thai wife...

----------


## DrAndy

I too like my Thai wife but she does not have _carte blanche_ to choose any old tiles

----------


## Humbert

> I like the tiles.


Indeed. They are the same tiles as used on the floor of Sam 2000 in Soi Cowboy.  :Smile:  Very few Thai housewives have good design instincts.

----------


## Old Monkey

Well, your opinions are all right, and I gave my best answers. 
Like everything else, as I've said before, now that it's stuck in cement, there is no way to change this, so, I'll live with it. Your opinions have been heard, but I will now stop thinking about it, return to my wa.
In view of this, I will not give any answer to extra comments on the subject.

I know I made this whole japanese house project a public thing and opened myself to you all. 
It did make me trip to share with you all these pictures of my actual obsession and regard your reactions with respect, learning from them.
I did not particularly enjoy this part of the project that included the travelling to Chiang Mai and deciding which model of tile to chose, from which store, trying to imagine what it would look like on the floors or on the walls, especially since it coincided many times with dentist's appointments... Today was my last time, hopefully!
It took a day of driving for each room, more or less.
There is maybe 2-3 days left in tile and cement.
So I'm now ready for the next steps, shojis and doors, and the swimming pool.
I hope you guys will bear with me.

Anyway, I found out a long time ago that, in general, people stop noticing details in a house after a few minutes, unless it's a stiking feature. And even then...
I had some friends visiting in the first house I built, the ceiling had been finished with a blue stretch tissue, a cheap but rather rare way of solving this problem. They had been there for a week, day and night. We were talking about the sense of observation.
I asked them to close their eyes. Then, none of them could tell what the ceiling was made of and what color it was!
Try it sometimes!

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> I like the tiles.
> 
> 
> Indeed. They are the same tiles as used on the floor of Sam 2000 in Soi Cowboy.


 
I must admit to never having noticed the tiles on the floors in any bar in Soi Cowboy

----------


## DrAndy

> I did not particularly enjoy this part of the project that included the travelling to Chiang Mai and deciding which model of tile to chose, from which store, trying to imagine what it would look like on the floors or on the walls, especially since it coincided many times with dentist's appointments...


I think that may be the problem; the basic structure of the house you loved doing, and took a lot of care with; the tile choice was done without much thought

I can sympathise with that; it is difficult to keep up the energy flow when nearing completion of a project

----------


## Old Monkey

First door installed

----------


## Old Monkey

Views of the future garden, South of the house.
South-East

South

And South-West

I plan to have the road covered with grass, the limit with a bougainvilliers edge.
I will get truckloads of good soil brought and raked, then flowers and vegetables...

----------


## Old Monkey

We had 3 days of rain which cooled the temperature down and cleared the sky of its humidity and polution, and smoke!
Here is a panorama of the view from the house. Starting with the West

North-West

North

North-East

East

----------


## Old Monkey

Window frames.

The top part is fixed, with glass and rice paper. The sliding windows will have smaller squares.

----------


## Old Monkey

An old friend visiting, a specialist in patchwork, decided to create with tiles parts a pattern. All I need now is to find a spot for it where it won't get wet and become slippery.

----------


## DrAndy

that looks fun; it should be even funnier when you try to get the workmen to move it correctly

----------


## Old Monkey

With her over their shoulders, well it will be fun to watch!

----------


## Old Monkey

Completing the stairs started last year.


The hardest part was to split the tire, we tried different tools, but there was only one way : a large knife hit by a hammer...

Each split tire will have its coconut tree.

----------


## Old Monkey

We have to make sure that rain does not destroy our new road.

So we needed 25 cement pipes at 5 strategic spots.

----------


## Old Monkey

Here are a few pictures of this year's drainage work.

We are planting papaya trees plants in May, rubber trees in June.

----------


## Old Monkey

The quick papaya trees will fruit in 8 months for a 3 years life, then the rubber trees will take over. Papayas are planted in  40cmX40cm (16''X16''X16'') holes filled with compost at 2mX2m intervals. Heveas at every 3m in 7m rows, will start giving after six years. Now that we have lowered the water table and raised the soil level, this surface can finally be used! About time!

----------


## Old Monkey

All these views are from the new road around the farm, first as a firebreak, and to mark the limits, and we will fence the whole farm.

From this same road, here is an exceptional view of the house.

----------


## hillbilly

I am jealous! Great job.

----------


## Old Monkey

First window up.

No rice paper yet, but it looks like it does.

----------


## Old Monkey

Sunday afternoon, I walk there after a siesta.
On a closer look, I see that the steel already placed  will be insufficient to hold the water below one meter. So, I explain with gestures that there will be 300 000 litres of water there and that it must be stronger if we want to avoid cracks.
So, we start over, remove the steel already there.

and there will be a horizontal 15cmX20cm steel-cement column at one metre level with 4 small bars under the wall itself, and another one laying up at 1,50 depth, this one with larger rebar, 6 of them and laying on its edge. These two concrete belts will be poured first and the rebar will be fixed to the steel of the stairs forming the walls and to the reinforcement of the floor.



There will be one 60 cm step going all around at the one metre level with two smaller steps going up. Angles will be rounded. I plan to have the whole thing rendered, then tiled. The floor will be 20cm thick with rebar close to the top and to the bottom, poured in one shot. I will try to find rubber strips to put at the joints between pours between the bottom and the walls.

----------


## Old Monkey

Bedroom window frame, first sight.

----------


## Old Monkey

Swimming pool. The third wall will not need so much steel, it's solid rock.

Ready to pour.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## hillbilly

Why did you choose rubber tires to line the holes where the trees will go?

----------


## Old Monkey

> Why did you choose rubber tires to line the holes where the trees will go?


This whole level is concrete, to tie together the whole pool-house complex. 
This is a steep spot!

I wanted coconut trees to add a bit of shade at noon time. The half rubber tires provide a round place for them to grow in, and the tires themselves will dissappear after the finition will be done, leaving just the hole visible. It will take a while for them to grow, if I think of a few tree plants that I put in five years ago and they have not moved much. There is a notable exception close to my brother-in-law's house; this one coconut tree was planted two years ago, the trunk is already almost a foot in diameter, there are already a few big nuts at shoulder height! A mystery to me... Maybe a different kind of coconut?

I will have the holes dug out before the rains, put good quality soil in and a couple of small bags of salt mixed in, like on a beach, and hope to see them grow quickly.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Those windows look fab.

----------


## Carrabow

> Why did you choose rubber tires to line the holes where the trees will go?


This is only a guess, if the tires are bald they can be easily pryed out and leave a perfect round hole.  :Smile:

----------


## Bilbobaggins

another intriguing build, fantastic, just read thru the whole lot, very impressed!
I wouldn't even know how to begin to get my head round some of the stuff you have done here.

----------


## sunsetter

> Maybe a different kind of coconut?


maprao noi, they grow fast, and you dont need salt  :Smile:

----------


## nspec

Awesome thread! Just spent 5 hours reading the whole thing, well done OM.

As for the comments about the tiles, I think its good that your wife actually gave some input. When we did our house about 8 years ago all I got from my wife was "up to you" and that was for everything form tiles to bathrooms to furniture!

Looking forward to seeing future updates.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Awesome thread! Just spent 5 hours reading the whole thing, well done OM.
> 
> As for the comments about the tiles, I think its good that your wife actually gave some input. When we did our house about 8 years ago all I got from my wife was "up to you" and that was for everything form tiles to bathrooms to furniture!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing future updates.


Thanks for your input!
In a past life, I did a research study on owner built houses and I found that, in my country, when couples built their own house, 75% of them separated after the work was completed. In looking for possible reasons, we found that one of the two, mainly the man, started to take more and more of the decisions, relegated the woman to helping by cooking and cleaning.
The project involved more and more technics and materials which required muscles and brutal strength, the wife felt more and more out of it... and, after long months of hard work, the whole thing felt trought, and the couple too.
The couples who shared everything, including the decisions on methods, had a better chance of enjoying living in their house after it was completed.
We came to an understanding, my wife and I, that her "office" was 100% for her to decide, and I agreed to get her approval what to do in rooms like the kitchen and bathroom. She's been absent and she will be for another few days, and she did give me the "up to you" bit, but I insisted. 
I also decided 100% on my office, the terrace, but it's not so hard to share when the long talks on skype with the help of photos on Facebook are based on mutual respect. We're different, that's an understatement, but I have seen her tremendous common sense do miracles many times in different settings. She's won my respect. We discuss every day about what's going on and it's sometimes easy to agree, more and more as time goes on.
I now see this whole project as a means to get to know each other better, to gain mutual respect, and to prepare for a more harmonious life in the near future.
Besides, everything is at her name... Right?

----------


## Old Monkey

Hard to tell with the photo, but it hit me that the squares of this window top were not square!
I requested that it be redone. Mai pan rai!
The other two are OK

----------


## Old Monkey

In my absence, an implant at my dentist in Chiang Mai, the forms were removed on the first belt, at one metre deep, and the room for the second belt, at 1,50m was dug. I insisted that this had to be poured in one shot.




Seen from upstairs.

----------


## Old Monkey

I see that a lot of 2X5 were cut today, in preparation for the building of shojis.

It shows also on the stack of teak trunks, it's cut in half...

----------


## Old Monkey

The 2X5 are finished and tracks for lower and upper frames are dug.

----------


## Old Monkey

One day of hard work under the sun : get the extra landfill out.




Breathing heavily, one of them explained to me that this was hard work, which I agreed with, and that they would like to drink something, whisky or beer!
Stupid Farang... I showed them my new dental work and explained I can't drink alcohol!
Then I pushed the cart with them. After a couple of time, he came back at it, breathing heavily and giving me the beated dog eyes!
I pushed him away, took the shovel from his hands, laughing, and I shoveled in a few trailer loads, while helping to push the cart up (this is excellent cardio, if you want to try, by the way!)
After a short while, the same guy called for 5! We all sat down, and I asked them their ages, 16-32-37 and 42... to my 68!
I got away with it, and it reminded me of long shoveling days when I made the cement at the mixer, truckloads of gravel shoveled,  the wonderful feeling of physical tiredness mixed with the pleasure of an accomplished job. What good parties we had after, music jams and joking with drinking friends!
Saturday, I'll buy some wisky and rum, make them a surprise.

----------


## Old Monkey

On these photos, I hope to show where the stairs are going to be poured.

The pencil lines show where the 60 cm step is going to be, at 1 m deep.

There will be 2 smaller steps higher, but none under.

This way, my rather short wife will be able to walk all around with not too much water, at top of breast level. Children too!

----------


## Old Monkey

The steel for the lower belt is ready.

----------


## Old Monkey

This morning, after I answered its call last night, this big gecko is visible for the first time. Maybe my imitation???


It eats mice I think.
It will help the mangouste, already in action...
We don't see mice anymore, nor rats coming from the nearby forest, no shit in the rice, or on the counters in the kitchen, nor small steps on the ceiling during the night. I love nature when it hears my calls ;=-))

----------


## Old Monkey

Back to work on the pool. The second belt, at 1,50 metre deep was poured yesterday.

A bit more preparation on the bank.

----------


## Old Monkey

Then we pull back the steel that had been removed.

----------


## Old Monkey

During that time, the first door frame is ready to go up, in my office. I wanted to put the rice paper while it was flat on the floor, but the boss said there was no problem, may pen rai, he knows how...

----------


## sunsetter

swimming pool building picture fest!!!!

----------


## SEA Traveler

this residence is certainly going to be one of a kind.  I can tell your having a good time designing and managing the build.  good job.  keep up the fantastic work.

----------


## Old Monkey

One afternoon of pour. This will have to be done in many shots, it's too big to even try in only one. So I chose the slanted walls option, the slanted stairs, extra steel reinforcement and I will make sure that the joints between pours are "glued" with pure cement powder and water.
The whole thing will be rendered again with pure cement before being tiled. Finally, this was the site of a fish tank and it held its water. I could simply have had a membrane made for the site, but I did not, I prefer this option.

----------


## Old Monkey

It's getting even more exciting. So many decisions to be made! 
The stainless steel people came today to take final measurements, it should be ready in three weeks. This will add a lot to the final look. All aroud the second floor and up the stairs.
Now, it's the turn of the doors, all sliding, all papered, with mosquito nets, and shojis with glass for the outside facing ones.
Need more wood.

----------


## DrAndy

send that guy round to my place, I have some massive teak posts that need cutting up into slices

----------


## Old Monkey

Towards the bigger door frames. I like the grain of teak wood.

----------


## Old Monkey

For the cement work on the pool, we're on the other side of the house, the trucks use the temporary road South of the house. After this, I'll cover it with Jamaican blue grass.

It's rather steep, but it's easier to come down full and to go back up empty.

----------


## Old Monkey

These photos are the first ones showing the rock surface of the South side of the pool, the house side.

It's steeper and higher than the other side. I'll have to think aof a way to integrate the whole thing.

----------


## Old Monkey

I know I want to keep the 60cm sidewalk all around, at one metre deep, but the other steps of the stairs should be thinner and higher.

----------


## Old Monkey

I insist a lot on the joint between two pours. Use pure powder cement and water as a glue, break the older cement around and use not too much water.

----------


## Bilbobaggins

Really starting to come on now outside OM, good luck, hope it works out how you want it.
Have a feeling it will look fantastic when completed.

----------


## Old Monkey

Filling to have a slanting wall, a rounded edge, all surfaces 30cm and 50cm. I'll try to find a blue or turquoise 30X30 tile and I will use 20X20 pure white where needed. I estimate a minimum of 100 m2!

----------


## Old Monkey

Now preparing the joint between poured sections, the corner.

----------


## ChrisInCambo

Looking forward to seeing how that pool ends up, it's going to be a monster!

----------


## sunsetter

sorry if ive missed something, the sides of the pool where the house is, the south side are being concreted too right?

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

At first, they were using leftover bricks, but today, they ordered 5000 new ones. I almost protested, then I remembered the price... And I shut up. We can always use them somewhere else, like the poolside house.

----------


## Old Monkey

Things are starting to look better, with the filling.

This corner needs to be perfectly armed, reinforced, this is the weak part of the pool.

----------


## Old Monkey

> sorry if ive missed something, the sides of the pool where the house is, the south side are being concreted too right?


Yes, but it's not done yet!

----------


## Old Monkey

> Now, the stairs :


Nobody came to work yesterday, and today, and Monday. I'm sorry to announce that this man I liked very much, always laughing, around 42 years old, was killed in a pick-up motorcycle collision.
I'm very sad, I liked him very much. I hope he did not suffer RIP.

----------


## DrAndy

that is a bummer, but too common unfortunately

----------


## Old Monkey

I intend to publish here the pictures I took at the cremation ceremony.
The "C" shape of the pool displeased the real boss when she arrived.

----------


## Old Monkey

6 metre at one end, 3 at the other. It so happened that a big machine was doing work at the neighbors'.
So, for an overprice, they agreed to come promptly the next day.
This was a very big machine in a small hole!

----------


## Old Monkey

But the operator was an artist. This monster was just the extension of his fingers!

Just like that, he got me 40 cm more of water. This is very good. The deeper the water, the longer it will take to warm up, and stimulate algee.

----------


## Old Monkey

He creates a workplace on which he stands.

He then puts the materiel up on the sides.

----------


## Old Monkey

Then, he gets out of the hole and levels the sides.

He hits with the back of his hand, kind of...

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

The workmanship is of very high standards.

----------


## Old Monkey

Sitting on his heels, waiting for the school bus...

He climbs back on the truck. Let's go!

----------


## Old Monkey

During the same day, the workers start to build the first retaining wall!

----------


## Old Monkey

The now square swimming area, 13,5 m X 6 m at the deepest, 2,40 m deep, before concrete.


The new straighter wall.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

New perspectives with the door frames up.




This one from my office

----------


## Old Monkey

Frm the window of the living room. The frame on the floor needed readjusting one dimension!

----------


## Old Monkey

From the kitchen door.

----------


## Old Monkey

Our artist in residence made for himself a nice atelier de peinture. He's been working on rice paper with acrylic paints. Wait till you see this!

Michel is a Canadian and French, dual citizenship. He was drawing in one of my best magazine during my hippy period, called "Mainmise" in Quebec. We are on the same wavelenght, and this since many years.

----------


## Old Monkey

Somebody out there could tell me how to upload a short sequence filmed with my camera? I want to share it!

----------


## sunsetter

get a youtube account, very easy, upload to there, then copy and paste to here  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Or you can add a WMV file as an attachment to a post.

----------


## DrAndy

> The deeper the water, the longer it will take to warm up, and stimulate algee.


Is that how it works?

I always thought that the algae live near the surface, for the light; the warm water is near the surface (convection) so algae will thrive however deep the water is

----------


## hillbilly

I am with DrAndy on this.

----------


## Old Monkey

Funeral ceremony, going with a bang!
After everybody had brought each his prayer scarf, and the monks had poured water.
It started with a big bang. From all four cardinal points, a whisling rocket would come from North to South, which would lite the one from South to East, then East to North on the other side and from North to West. And five seconds after this clip is over, everybody turned around and got out!

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> The deeper the water, the longer it will take to warm up, and stimulate algee.
> 
> 
> Is that how it works?
> 
> I always thought that the algae live near the surface, for the light; the warm water is near the surface (convection) so algae will thrive however deep the water is


What you mean, maybe, is stratification, where different temperature waters do not mix and stay well separated in a pond, in an immobile water situation. Then, there is a stratification taking place, by convection, the coolest at the lowest. When you go swimming in stagnating waters, you'll sometimes feel the cooler zones.
But here, there is a pump moving the water. And the more water there, the longer it will take to raise its temperature. We're talking here of about 300 000 litres. 
The temp will rise faster in the filter areas because the depth is only around one metre. There will also be plants there, with lots of leaves shading the water from direct radiation. I've also been thinking about extra shading, a canopy, maybe.
I'm aware of the danger of algea. I've planned on two alternative ways of moving the water. 
The recommended way by the British  expert I bought the books from is to go from the top water being skimmed from the surface at the downwind end of the swimming zone and pushed by the pump under the small rocks in the regeneration zone by using perforated pipes going from a distribution chamber. The water going trought the 30 cm of small rocks will raise the level,  creating a flow over the immersed wall and back into the swimming area. For him, the more water the better.
Another expert in swimming pools, but this one in chemically controled pools in Chiang Mai, recommended I go the other way, removing the water from the filtering zone and injecting it in the bottom of the swimming zone.
The first expert never cites tropical examples, the second one never heard of natural ponds.
So, I'll do both! I'm now drawing a movable partition that will separate the swimming zone from the children's and the filter zone at will. Once this is up, the water level of the filter zone will be lowered by the action of the pump taking the water from the bottom of the distribution chamber and raise the level of the swimming zone by injecting it up into the deepest part, this will rise the level, create a mini water fall over the wall, adding oxygen to the water and favoring phytoplancton, that feeds on algea. 
I'm thinking of using thick glass to make the partition, in a sliding up system. I have a few days to prepare this with the Thai New Year, and I've started asking around  prices for thick tempered  glass. This will also have the advantage of letting me empty the swimming zone without disturbing the live regeneration area. If it does not work, I'll slide the partition down, and forget about it!
Sorry for the long text, I'm into that now, while it's still time to put pipes before pouring the cement! I hope not to make stupid mistakes. 
As a last resort, a UV lamp, and a large canopy, but this can wait...
Infuse science is reserved for special people, those who never do!

----------


## Old Monkey

Too many ripe bananas...
The pigs will get some, workers too, then I make lots of smooties, with a good Cuban Rhum, life is so hard!

----------


## Old Monkey

Some of the rice paper has been painted, our resident painter is leaving tomorrow.
So here are previews.

----------


## Old Monkey

The stainless steel team arrived this morning. This will give look to the whole structure, rectangles going with the squares of the shojis.

----------


## DrAndy

> But here, there is a pump moving the water. And the more water there, the longer it will take to raise its temperature. We're talking here of about 300 000 litres.


OK so the water will be more or less the same temp overall

but algae thrive in cool water too, it is mainly the amount of sunlight and nutrients they thrive on

Algae require a water temperature between about 60 and 80 degrees Fahrenheit. Temperatures lower or higher than this will either stop algae growth or kill the colony. 

Read more:

 In What Conditions of Water Does Algae Grow? | eHow.com In What Conditions of Water Does Algae Grow? | eHow.com] 
that is from 15C to 25C approx

----------


## Old Monkey

[quote=DrAndy;1727320]


> But here, there is a pump moving the water. And the more water there, the longer it will take to raise its temperature. We're talking here of about 300 000 litres.


OK so the water will be more or less the same temp overall

but algae thrive in cool water too, it is mainly the amount of sunlight and nutrients they thrive on




> Algae require a water temperature between about 60 and 80 degrees Fahrenheit. Temperatures lower or higher than this will either stop algae growth or kill the colony. Zooplancton and phytoplancton feed on algae. I'm hoping to get a balance in the water so that algae will not multiply! It could take a year, or less, but I'll try!
> 
> Read more: In What Conditions of Water Does Algae Grow? | eHow.com In What Conditions of Water Does Algae Grow? | eHow.com] 
> that is from 15C to 25C approx

----------


## Old Monkey

Stainless Steel being installed.

They are in a hurry, before Sancrao, they want to get paid!

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

The artist wanted to take pictures before going away, so we did a temporary "accrochage" of the painted rice paper. I like it. Ca a de la gueule!




In the bedroom, a masculine and a feminine one.

----------


## Old Monkey

I like this!

----------


## SEA Traveler

yes, the rice paper paintings are a nice touch.  nice workmanship.  keep up the good work on the home.

----------


## CalEden

I had a large *Koi* fish pond in my my backyard cabana, which was only open on the east side. I could never completely control the algae problem until I installed in-line UV light into my filtration system. The water was always crystal clear after installing the UV light. Your going to have a pumping system so why not install the in-line UV light Pipes?

links:

Koi Pond Filtering - U.V. Light Filtering - U.V. Sterilizer - Emperor Aquatics U.V. Light


How to Choose an UVC for Your Fish Pond


Thanks for taking the time to share with us. I enjoy reading and the photos of Japanese House. Thank you!

----------


## Old Monkey

> I had a large *Koi* fish pond in my my backyard cabana, which was only open on the east side. I could never completely control the algae problem until I installed in-line UV light into my filtration system. The water was always crystal clear after installing the UV light. Your going to have a pumping system so why not install the in-line UV light Pipes?
> 
> links:
> 
> Koi Pond Filtering - U.V. Light Filtering - U.V. Sterilizer - Emperor Aquatics U.V. Light
> 
> 
> How to Choose an UVC for Your Fish Pond
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice. There is a pump moving the water from the swimming zone to the bio-filter. I will have a UV light available and will use  it if  have to. But the idea is to have a natural pond-swimming pool  where a balance between the different living organisms gets established and maintained.
It's not easy I'm sure! 
Up to now, in the planning stages, I've tried to add as many features as possible with the limited knowledge available, to encourage an ecosystem where life keeps algea at bay.
I will be building a drinking water filtering and bottling factory later in June and I expect to replace the evaporated water in the pool by pure water, if it is affordable.
Using the UV lights would probably help contol algea if it invades the system, but the UV light would also eliminate zooplancton and phytoplacton that feed on algea in the right environment. 
And, this will work as long as it's on, no more! Accordind to my British gourou, the pump needs not work very long, much less than with a chemical pool.
Like they say in scientific papers : More research is needed...
 It's part of the fun when trying something new!

----------


## Yemen

Hi OM; I have really enjoyed your build and comments. I have friends in Que, NB, Ont, etc which are French and good naturely argue. PS- I am proud to call myself a Canadian.  Keep-up the great work and enjoy you house and life.

----------


## Bilbobaggins

Really coming on now, love reading this thread  :Surprised: )

----------


## Old Monkey

This morning, the electricity was out, we had a motherf..er of a thunder storm last night, with strong gusts of wind and enough rain to drown an upturned face!
I woke up with a bad feeling, and I thought of possible consequences of this! I went to the Japanese house, and I saw the first painted rice paper saddling the new stainless steel fencing! They were all over the place...
It turns out that one out of the five was slightly damaged, but not enough that the eye will not notice, one needs an ironing and the one with a bamboo  theme is ruined! A sorry sight!
I don't know what to do. Call my friend and ask him to redo it, do it myself, which would be a first for me, or what?

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

The stainless steel gang have been pretty active.

----------


## Old Monkey

From the outside.

----------


## Old Monkey

The swimming pool gang are getting forms ready to pour the straight South wall, on solid rock.

The plywood was first painted with a protecting coat of old motor oil!

----------


## Old Monkey

The woodworking boss adds to the shojis' frames.

----------


## Old Monkey

Finition details.

----------


## Old Monkey

Stairs ramp.


Upstairs the boss cuts and weld.

----------


## Old Monkey

Frames get completed, step by step.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Can you explain the reason behind having vertical stainless steel bars as well as the handrail?

----------


## Old Monkey

It will be clearer when the shojis will be there, but they also will have the same design, rectangles.

----------


## yaangcome

Wow great pic's & info. Can't wait to see the finnished product. Please keep it coming. :bananaman:

----------


## DrAndy

> Can you explain the reason behind having vertical stainless steel bars as well as the handrail?


maybe safety?

good pics overall, Monkey

----------


## Old Monkey

Sorry, Marmite the Dog,
I did not ketch the question, I thought you were talking about the rest of the "balustrade". In fact, I wanted those upright, to stop potential wrongdoers to get in, there, on the landing, will be a ss door closing there. What I wanted, and I will try for it, is uprights, like these but with small rectangles all the way up.
Wish me good luck!

----------


## Old Monkey

The stairway door was moved out a bit so it could open completly, and lock. More rectangles were added on the outside of the stairs.

----------


## Old Monkey

It could not open completly!

Now it's OK

----------


## Old Monkey

Theese pictures were taken before the add-on.

----------


## Old Monkey

Upstairs, around the tank

Detail

----------


## Old Monkey

Integration of the door frames.

----------


## Old Monkey

The swimming pool, and now, the tall wall.

----------


## Old Monkey

Today, April 27.

----------


## Old Monkey

A very exceptional month of April! Rainstorms everyday. It shows in the vegetation.

----------


## Carrabow

I always look forward to updates on your thread...

You can ask Dr. Andy, I was getting worried about you. Great pics!

Welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you! Songkran was long, so long...
We'll get there, one day...
Rains again. Are we in the rainy season? Sure looks like it. 
Old people never saw anything like that, things are changing!

----------


## DrAndy

> The swimming pool, and now, the tall wall


that is a very tall wall!

----------


## Old Monkey

This wall, between the swimming section and the regeneration section, was not in the plans. 
An expert in regular, chemical swimming pool, from Chiang Mai, suggested I build it so that, by reversing the flow of water, and injecting the water from the regeneration section to the bottom of the pool, this wall would become the support of a mini waterfall.
So, I added it. I will have the choice between two options, two directions for the pumped water : 1, like my gourou from England suggested in his books on natural swimming pool, the top water is pumped from the skimmers to the distribution chamber in the filtering section and flows back gently to the swimming section over the wall.
2, like the expert suggested, valves are opened and others closed so that the flow is reversed, the water being this time pumped from the distribution chamber in the filtering section to 8 injectors located at the bottom of the floor in the swimming section. The gap in the wall being closed, the water flows over the wall and falls in the filtering section.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> In fact, I wanted those upright, to stop potential wrongdoers to get in, there, on the landing, will be a ss door closing there.


Gotcha. Makes sense now that the door is there.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

Somebody told me this photo shows more what it will be like...

----------


## Old Monkey

This tall wall could be enhanced by a picture.

----------


## DrAndy

I can imagine you walking out of the downstairs door.....

better get a railing there too!

----------


## DrAndy

> This tall wall could be enhanced by a picture.


would be good, but not a couple of bloody dolphins

----------


## Old Monkey

The children's section of the pool.

Starting to pour the wall.

And the floor poured

----------


## Old Monkey

30 cm thick cement.
, up to the red line!

----------


## Old Monkey

Now, for the space over the walk-in
.

----------


## Old Monkey

Stainless steel furniture in the walk-in

----------


## DrAndy

> Starting to pour the wall.


I hope they vibrated the pour really well; it is very important otherwise water will find a way out

----------


## sunsetter

that kids pool old monkey, how many cubic metres is it? 40 plus?  if so thats going to be 40 tonnes of water on concrete, suported by mud

----------


## Old Monkey

> that kids pool old monkey, how many cubic metres is it? 40 plus?  if so thats going to be 40 tonnes of water on concrete, suported by mud


Solid rock!
Note where the blue pipe passes, this had to be broken with a small jack hammer!

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> Starting to pour the wall.
> 
> 
> I hope they vibrated the pour really well; it is very important otherwise water will find a way out


This reinforced concrete will be rendered, waterproofed, then covered with ceramic tiles with a Weber watertight grout.

----------


## hillbilly

Your home is truly amazing. Can't wait to see water in the pool!

----------


## sunsetter

> Solid rock!


ok, looked like mud, ok carry on  :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

Read to pour the bottom of the pool, Steel and pipes for injection

Detail

We need to install the water stops and then pouring.

----------


## Old Monkey

Children's






One day's work.

----------


## Old Monkey

Work has started on the regeneration zone!

----------


## Old Monkey

I went to Chiang Mai to buy some acrylic colors and my first try on cement columns.

I want it to look like a tree trunk

----------


## DrAndy

your pool looks good, and good fun doing it too

----------


## Old Monkey

This scorpion, the largest I've seen, was captured after a series of patience tasters, a door scrapped on my pick-up by a stupid driver, my car running out of gaz at one km from the house, the battery of my motorcycle out after so many days of non usage because of the rain... I passed the tests. It seems to me that this country is getting to me, in the right way, I'm becoming more zen... more indifferent to things breaking down, or not going my way...

This insect runs on fear, walks sideways, ready to strike, like some people I know, a first wife I got a Phd on...

It will end up in a bottle of good whisky, isn'it a good way to go?

----------


## Old Monkey

This wall will hold the land at the way in to the house.

----------


## Old Monkey

The regeneration zone is getting ready to be covered with sand, to protect the plastic from punctures. Note the concrete square in the middle, this will serve as a base to the cement water distributor that will be placed over the waterproofing plastic
The sand arrives.

----------


## Old Monkey

The steel reinforcement holds also the pipes with injectors for the bottom of the pool.

Detail of injectors and steel. There is a lot of steel, I know, but I prefer to pay a bit more now than to be sorry later, and have to pay a lot more because 220 000 litres of water have put a constant 220 tons pressure and cracked the concrete, broke its back.

Cement has a lot of pressure strenght, but no tension strenght, steel has to provide this.

Note the 3" pipe that will run from the skimmers...

----------


## Old Monkey

This 3" pipe ditch will connect the skimmers to the filter and the pump, at the other end of the pool.

----------


## English Noodles

Great thread.

----------


## bobo746

It's been a long build mate all starting to come together keep the pics coming.

----------


## Old Monkey

The face of the wall to the house.

----------


## Old Monkey

There will be rice paper on top of the wall of the walk-in

----------


## Old Monkey

In the regeneration zone, the concrete square will be the base of the distribution circle, with pierced pipes going all over the zone, the plastic waterproofing will be under the cement circle.

The other two squares will be poured and will serve as bases for the bridge.

----------


## Old Monkey

The two skimmers front.

----------


## Mathos

This is a brilliant thread Old Monkey.

Superbly presented.  

I too am looking forward to seeing everything 
completed and working perfectly for you.

Well done.

----------


## hopskimoet

That pool is very deep.

----------


## Old Monkey

Preparing the sidewalk around the top. We are going to pour the bottom tomorrow, 4 trucks of five cubic metres each. Around 78 m2, 25cm thick.
The two concrete squares in the filter zone will serve as bases for the supports of the bridge. There will be, in order, on top of these, sand, geotextile, plastic, geotextile, sand, concrete, and a big cement pipe filled with concrete, and the round bridge on top.

----------


## Old Monkey

> That pool is very deep.


2,20 m.
The deeper  the better, to be able to control the water temperature, hence algae.
We cover the whole filter zone with sand, to avoid piercing the plastic. 3 truckloads.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## sunsetter

cant green ya OM, great stuff  ::chitown::

----------


## jizzybloke

^I got him mate, fantastic thread this one! :Smile:

----------


## hopskimoet

> cant green ya OM, great stuff


Allow me.

----------


## OneSureThing

Great Thread OP. It is nearly finished and should be a wonderful house to live in . Congrats.

----------


## Old Monkey

Skimmers, The back will be homemade.

----------


## Old Monkey

One metre wide sidewalk around the edge.

----------


## Old Monkey

Two truckloads of cement, two more to go! Then hell breaks loose!
While tryin to turn around on a newly cleared land, with a load of more than a month of daily rains in the sand, the heavily truck is stuck!

It took a couple of hours before the next truck came. They could not get it out, so they unloaded 5 cubic metres right there!

----------


## Old Monkey

It was noon, naturally, and very hot! I worked out a sweat, trying to recuperate a part of this cement. This is heavy!

I loaded a couple of wheelbarrel and filled some pot holes on my road. Then the Palong emplyees came to help. We loaded the pick-up.

We extended the entrance to the parking by the house.

After the second truck load, the cement was so hard that I had to stop the sweating session!

----------


## Old Monkey

But then, there was a thunderstorm, the driver who had to trow his load told the others that the place was unfit for a heavy truck, the two drivers already on the road turned around at the first drop of rain and the company people came to tell us that, because one of their driver used to drink after work, and that they had no electricity in Chiang Dao, so the next two trucks would come tomorrow!
This is what the bottom of the pool looked like.

----------


## Old Monkey

I was adamant. I had chosen to pay more for this because the bottom of a 220 000 litres tank had to be poured in one shot. There was lots of baths in steel already there, and I would have to re-do the reinforcement, raise the bottom another 20 cm, buy cement, sand and stones, 3 days of work. No, I did not want any truck tomorrow, in fact, I was not going to pay for the two loads, 10 cubic metres, useless...
The phone started working and they decided to go at it in the dark!
There is always a big difference in my experience when you deal with Hilltribe people compared with Thais. Maybe I'm badlucky, but it seems that there is always something going wrong with the Thais...
They use the stupidest excuses : one of our driver drinks at night, you cannot get your cement!

----------


## Old Monkey

We got our next 10 m3 delivered and the experts in concrete who work in my team moved the pours around, used the water that comes up on top to level the floor with a very slight inclination towards the swimming pool drain. I find their work fascinating. They joke around, have fun, work for hours in a squat position which would put me in pain after 2,5 minutes. Before nine o'clock, the job was done, and well done!

----------


## bobo746

I give your workers 10 out of 10 for effort mate.

----------


## DrAndy

getting a big truck stuck is always a lot of fun

then the driver blames your ground

----------


## Old Monkey

Sidewalk, one metre wide, around the pool.

----------


## Old Monkey

Regeneration zone will get its sidewalk also.

----------


## Old Monkey

A water guard, with scuppers in blue.

----------


## Old Monkey

Both sides of the arch bridge.

----------


## Butterfly

what a nice and crazy project,

but it doesn't look much like a Japanese house, are you trying to build a huge sauna ?  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Once the entire project is done, what will the cost of the tour be? Ah hell, regardless of the cost sign me up now!

----------


## DrAndy

I hope there is a cafe halfway round

----------


## sunsetter

nice page, best ive seen on teakdoor, go for the finish old monker, you got the gold  :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

Two more weeks to go! Then I get out! I want to be there on this. So, I asked that one door and one window be completed, at least. Only one man works wood, he's the "chef de chantier", the  boss. He spends lots of time looking at the rest going on. I requested and it does not come... I think he refuses to do it my way, with very small pieces of wood (1/4" X 3/8"), he said many times, "not solid". But I know how he feels and I put more and more pressure. The Japanese have been doing it for thousands of years.
We'll get there...

Before I go, I want a picture of one side with glass and paper, door and window. And the pool tiled and full of water.

----------


## Old Monkey

Around the filter zone a cement edge, to hold the waterproofing, then to be a sidewalk.

----------


## Old Monkey

Then, a row of blocks to mark the edge of the sidewalk.



Trees will not have their feet in water.

----------


## Old Monkey

Then the trees roots are boxed in, all this to hold the plastic.

----------


## Old Monkey

Funky forms to hold the land with concrete and to hold the plastic.

Sunday afternoon, 4:45, starting a conduit to drain rainwater away from the pool.

----------


## Old Monkey

Preparing before waterproofing and gluing tiles. Note the water holding capacity!

----------


## Old Monkey

There's a truck in the house!

Came to deliver cement.
We're finishing this small house for new farm workers, Palongs.

----------


## sabang

Brilliant stuff.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

This is the season of fruits, now should be a period of degustation, and I'm leaving!
Well, I have to get back to take care of businees, things like this require money, but it will slow down after completion. I'm thinking of staying all June next year...


A very small Palong girl, attracted by the smell...

----------


## Old Monkey

Soon, we'll eat avocados


Dragon fruits are starting the flowering stage, bees are participating, very activly.

It's springtime!

----------


## Old Monkey

We're preparing the soil for corn for pig feed.
First, cut the long grass, rain has activated it a lot!

Then, prepare for the machine because of steep hills or holes for soon coming papaya tree plants. then, rototiller.
Then finish with a Palong with a tool going to places not accessible for the machine, mostly because of the presence of pipes.

----------


## Old Monkey

Here is a view of what's been already worked on.

----------


## Old Monkey

The rest of the walls have been pretty much straightened, at some spots with the help of small red bricks.

----------


## Old Monkey

It's starting to look like something.

The filter zone

----------


## DrAndy

monster project

----------


## hillbilly

The tile in the pool is what often cements the experience. I wonder what the Old Monkey has in mind...

----------


## DrAndy

as long as they are chosen carefully and not in haste.....or by his wife!

----------


## Old Monkey

> The tile in the pool is what often cements the experience. I wonder what the Old Monkey has in mind...


Tiles have been chosen, essentially blue. Under water, their utility at the bottom will be to draw visible lines lenghtwise for the swimmer with his face in the water. 
The first place where the foot will rest will be slipproof. Deeper, it does not matter.
I did not pick the pool special very small and bright tiles because of their price, I'm stretched financially at this stage, and they were 3 to 6 times more expansive. When you think that there is around 370 square metres to cover...
So, their first and most important function is to cut the concrete from the water so that cement released chemicals like phosphorus and others will be minimized and not feed algae.
The special shape of the pool will be accented by them. Mostly it will be lines lenghtwise, pale blue 30X30 with contrasting dark blue 20X20.
There are only 4 different ones all together. 
I hope to please the ever present Dr Andy with my choices, but I will not loose sleep over it...

----------


## DrAndy

> I hope to please the ever present Dr Andy with my choices


OK I will go away and leave you to it

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Thanks for a brilliant blow by blow construction OM. You have a very nice Ponderosa there old boy. 

Once when I was rich I built a pool like yours, somewhat smaller I might say, on a similar slope. We had this Italian craftsman use ochres to create the rendered pool walls like it had been cut out of sandstone and weathered. Bloody lovely. This was in a very temperate climate and would be totally unsuitable in your area as the rough surface made a great home for algae. 
However, what he did suggest, and we accepted, was that on the high flat wall he cut foot rests and handholds in the cement. He knew we had young kiddies and thought that it was a hazard to have nothing to hang onto in that deep water. Turned out a great idea as the kids used it all the time. Even myself, a finely tuned athlete, sometimes stopped over there on my daily laps.

Keep up the great work. I get a headache even thinking about such a project. Time for my nap.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Thanks for a brilliant blow by blow construction OM. You have a very nice Ponderosa there old boy. 
> 
> Once when I was rich I built a pool like yours, somewhat smaller I might say, on a similar slope. We had this Italian craftsman use ochres to create the rendered pool walls like it had been cut out of sandstone and weathered. Bloody lovely. This was in a very temperate climate and would be totally unsuitable in your area as the rough surface made a great home for algae. 
> However, what he did suggest, and we accepted, was that on the high flat wall he cut foot rests and handholds in the cement. He knew we had young kiddies and thought that it was a hazard to have nothing to hang onto in that deep water. Turned out a great idea as the kids used it all the time. Even myself, a finely tuned athlete, sometimes stopped over there on my daily laps.



Thank you for this, this is a very useful intervention and it's just at  the right time. The boss suggested I put stainless steel foot rest and  hand holds at the right level. One metre deep and right above water  level.

----------


## Old Monkey

Filling behind the block wall.

----------


## Old Monkey

This part is almost complete and ready to waterproof and tile.


And so is the in-between wall. Well, still needs another day of straightening.

----------


## Old Monkey

Another fruity reason to stay longer in Thailand.

Here they say champoo.

----------


## hillbilly

Old Monkey, you are an asshole!

I sat down with my wife and viewed your entire project with my wife and now she wants to know why I did not do the same thing.

Beforehand, my wife thought I was pretty good with construction projects...

----------


## rickschoppers

^^
Backhanded complement?  Great stuff OM and I can see why you need to go make some more money. It will all be worth it from the looks of your project.

----------


## hillbilly

Yes a backhanded compliment. This morning my wife wakes up and the first thing she started talking about is "why didn't I plan more like Old Monkey".

----------


## Old Monkey

The last sidewalk, right on top of the pool. I'm thinking of putting a rail, but my Lisu brother-in-law sais "No, people will want to jump in from there! 1,5 metre and a bit more! We'll see.

It's on top. Today, while this sidewalk was poured, the tall wall was also started to be staightened. I plan to have it covered with tiles I went to get in Chiang Mai. 100 boxes, 100 metre square, weighing 15 kg each. The pick-up took it graciously, malgre its age! One color, a bit watery pale shiny cloudy blue, cheap at 132 B, at Global. I also decided to add one skimmer at the corner to be poured, the last one. We had some winds coming from the North a few times lately. Just in time...

----------


## Old Monkey

> Yes a backhanded compliment. This morning my wife wakes up and the first thing she started talking about is "why didn't I plan more like Old Monkey".


Well, you can tell her thanks, but I must tell you that I do not plan so much, I improvise a lot! Besides some drawings I made for the floor plan, and some I made to explain an idea here and there, it's pretty much a day to day thing.
There is never a blueprint type of plan like a real architect would do, and that the actual builders have to follow within one milimetre. This is very good for those who want to use them, in fact, I suppose they are indispensable in most circumstances. But, my way of doing leaves more freedom for creativity, while all the time respecting basic principles of structure, sometimes overbuilding. It helps to having done it before. I have an idea of the dimensions, I walk the place, I adapt to what's already there, like the trees for example, and I don't mind if the kids' swimming area is a foot too large or a foot too small. 
Now, I have a lot of convincing to do for my foreman to make the shojis the way I want them, one hour this afternoon. He's never made anything with wood so small! It will not be solid, he will loose his name! More than five months that I tell him, that I show him pictures, 1/4"X3/8"... Japanese have been doing it for hundreds of years! I will not pay him if I don't see one before I go away, complete with glass, shoji squares and rice paper! 
Today, he had almost completed the first door when I came back. "What is that?" "A door..." The squares were 1 1/8"X1 1/4"...
With my relative as interpreter, we arrived at a compromise. I went to Chiang Dao, 30 km, to get a good 60 teeth 8" sawblade and we will work together after he has ripped a few lenght of 1/4"X3/8".
See, not such an asshole, hillbilly,  :Smile: not so much planning...

----------


## Old Monkey

The little employee's house starts to look better.

There'll be a sidewalk around. We even put a ceiling up.

My wife on Skype wants to put a roof between the house and the outside toilet, I won't do it. We'll paint it white, inside and out. I bought some oil paint to transform the cement column int trees. Old Red Cedar color. I'll add some black lines, some pink and red.

----------


## Old Monkey

I purchased sows from a place where they were kept in an air-cond atmosphere. After they got here, they developped an allergy to mosquito bites, real ugly. Today, we painted them with old motor oil!

These younger ones, pietain breed, came from Mae Jo University, in the open air, so they were not affected at all.

----------


## Old Monkey

Sorry, I meant the cement pipes in the Japanese house, the columns, I will paint them, not the wood ones at the corners of the small one.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> 
> Yes a backhanded compliment. This morning my wife wakes up and the first thing she started talking about is "why didn't I plan more like Old Monkey".
> 
> 
> Well, you can tell her thanks, but I must tell you that I do not plan so much, I improvise a lot! Besides some drawings I made for the floor plan, and some I made to explain an idea here and there, it's pretty much a day to day thing.
> There is never a blueprint type of plan like a real architect would do, and that the actual builders have to follow within one milimetre. This is very good for those who want to use them, in fact, I suppose they are indispensable in most circumstances. But, my way of doing leaves more freedom for creativity, while all the time respecting basic principles of structure, sometimes overbuilding. It helps to having done it before. I have an idea of the dimensions, I walk the place, I adapt to what's already there, like the trees for example, and I don't mind if the kids' swimming area is a foot too large or a foot too small. 
> Now, I have a lot of convincing to do for my foreman to make the shojis the way I want them, one hour this afternoon. He's never made anything with wood so small! It will not be solid, he will loose his name! More than five months that I tell him, that I show him pictures, 1/4"X3/8"... Japanese have been doing it for hundreds of years! I will not pay him if I don't see one before I go away, complete with glass, shoji squares and rice paper! 
> ...


OM, I like your style. Many on this site feel you must have detailed plans and go by them exactly. That is OK if you have no desire to change things. Personally, I like the plan as you go logic which does allow you a lot of artistic flexability. When I used to build custom motorcycles, the bike never ended up as originally planned since new ideas entered my head and the details were always changing. The original idea remained, but it was the finish work that deviated and the final product was much better. This is also how I plan to build my place in Udon. I have an overall plan, but no detailed drawings since I have already began to change things. Like you, I think this gives one the opportunity to change on the fly to make the final product better. You have done a great job on your place.

----------


## Old Monkey

The small emplyees' house is getting a sidewalk and a protection against erosion.


Even the toilet got a ceiling, and rendered walls.

It's after 5:00 on Sunday, time to relax before going home.

----------


## Old Monkey

A very important day, today. The boss has accepted to try my way. He consented to try small sticks (1/4"X3/8") rather than one inch (2,5 cm), because I insisted a lot and even threathened to stop paying! 
He does not read plans. This is something very weird, in Thailand, most people I've dealt with cannot read plans, I doubt that they can read a roadmap.

With handtools, mounted on wood boards, with nailed wood guides, he manages to do a quality work almost as precise as with a  very high priced combine machine, worth  thousands of Euros.
We worked together closely, the squares look OK, and tomorrow, he will punch holes to fit them inside the frame.

----------


## Old Monkey

The regeneration zone is getting ready for the waterproofing, tomorrow.
The sand makes sure that no pointed object could pierce the plastic.

----------


## Old Monkey

The tall wall is ready for tiling, rendered.


The corner will have a skimmer. Forms are there for the corner.

----------


## Old Monkey

The first shojis, so that I can see them before I go away.

----------


## Old Monkey

Sand is placed to avoid accident to the plastic.

Then a layer of geotextile will add extra protection.
Then the plastic, 1,5 mil, is layed on top,

And another layer of geotextile is added, this time to protect the plastic against being pierced from rocks, on top.
We rolled the whole sandwich until the bridge is built.

----------


## Old Monkey

Then, forms and steel are part of concrete bases poured on top of the waterproof sandwich.

----------


## Old Monkey

These cement pipes will be held at level, then filled with cement.

----------


## Old Monkey

The small house's surroundings now.

----------


## Old Monkey

Rendering and straightening of the stairs on the way!
Bridge on foreground.

----------


## Old Monkey

Bridge support forms and reinforcement

----------


## Old Monkey

Delivery of the last bags of a special sand, in fact small rocks, beige colour, for the finition of the edge of the whole complex, pool and filter. 160 metre 2.

----------


## Old Monkey

We're at the finition stage! One of the steps, poured last year by another team, was not the same dimensions as the others. I mentioned it. Mypalai.

----------


## Old Monkey

This week, after seeding corn, we're transplanting papaya tree plants.

----------


## Old Monkey

Every place is rendered.

----------


## Old Monkey

The sidewalks all around, the stairs, all surfaces outside of the water will be finished with a beige color sand and oxyde colored cement.

----------


## Old Monkey

The bridge supports, and the elevated landing, its mere size some kind of surprise for me. I was not really ready for the difference of levels between the two sides.

----------


## Old Monkey

Detail, just added.

----------


## Old Monkey

I insisted I wanted to see a completed shoji, window and door before I left. Here it is :

----------


## Old Monkey

I have one more day before leaving till November. This is the fullest banana cluster I've ever seen. The pineapple, just ripe on the plant,  is so sweet, that my mouth waters just looking at it. The one on the right I'll carry in my luggage to France, share it with friends when it rippens.

----------


## BKKBILL

Have a good trip and thanks for sharing your build. Great stuff.

----------


## Old Monkey

The bridge is going very fast. These people know what they're doing! My way, I would have used a completly different method, with new materials, complexe forms, lots of planning, pre-cast concrete...

They first finished the landing, with steps on both sides, built with blocks and almost filled with land, then steel, then cement.

Then, a simple PVC pipe will be used to get a curve, it's a round bridge!

----------


## Old Monkey

Then, you build supports, or reuse supports already constructed and adjusted to the height of the blue pipe.

Then you add more supports.

----------


## Old Monkey

And more supports.



The pipe gave me the idea that an electric wire to the pump could be incorporated in the bridge, I'll make sure to mention it to the boss before leaving in the morning.

----------


## Old Monkey

Then you adjust all the supports, tie them with steel wires.

Then you can put plywood on top.


The steel reinforcement is already cut and bent, I will leave to your imagination the rest of the building, in 4" or 10 cm concrete, one meter wide and finished with a small stones mix, because I'm leaving and there will be no more photos until I come back in November!

----------


## Old Monkey

It's a shame to leave now, when the coffee beans have appeared

We start plowing the rice paddies.

The glass in in the first shoji door

----------


## Old Monkey

I painted the first column with an oil paint. A bit shiny for my taste.

But then, I added a bit of colour, to be less cement pipe and more wood like.

----------


## sunsetter

epic, im going to be so sad when this thread ends  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

have a good trip mate can't wait to see it finished.

----------


## Old Monkey

A British volunteer (WWOOFer) took some pictures : The bridge was poured, spectacular.

----------


## Old Monkey

At the same time, tiles are starting to show in the swimming pool. Much slower as if I was there, but, at least, it's moving on. It rains a lot too...

----------


## neilandmeechai

Great to receive a mail alert that you were posting again as I have been following every step of your huge project. It certainly is looking more spectacular by the day and I am sure you can't wait to be back .... I certainly am looking forward to the next stages ...
All the best ...

----------


## Old Monkey

Lots of concrete was poured ... The approach to the house will not be muddy anymore.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## hillbilly

Absolutely fantastic!

----------


## Satonic

Have to say seeing this thread had some new posts brightened up my day. I have loved following this thread. Brilliant.

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you guys, wish I was there!
Hotter now in Canada than in Northern Thailand. July!!! and humid too!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It's looking very sharp.

----------


## ChrisInCambo

Can't wait to see what that pool looks like when it's done, sure it's going to be epic!

----------


## palexxxx

Wow, what a great build.  Congratulations.  Looking forward to further updates.

----------


## Old Monkey

Far away, August 7th, from Quebec, I just gave a contract to a local for the glass on all the walls, except for the lower part to be made of wood, also for the windows, with some with mosquito nets.

The small pool cabin lacks a few roof tiles, and a bit of plastic for the filter... A whole roll was "eaten" during last summer...

I hope my brother-in-law will be able to get what's needed before I come back.

Sorry, no pictures!

----------


## Old Monkey

What happened?
I started to show this thread to friends. 
Page 36 does not have any picture left...
Who do I contact to repair this?

----------


## Old Monkey

And again, page 27 has no more picture...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The pictures work for me. It's probably due to Photobucket being shite.

----------


## Satonic

> And again, page 27 has no more picture...


All working fine for me OM.

Check your internet connection or try a different browser.

I'm using google chrome and there are no issues at all.

Looking forward to the next update  :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

indeed a great thread on a beautiful home..good on ya mate

----------


## natalie8

> Hotter now in Canada than in Northern Thailand. July!!! and humid too!


I've heard! How are the mosquitos?  :Smile: 

Your house looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see the pool too. I haven't been on your thread for quite a while now and I'm certainly glad I came on now.

----------


## aldogg

great pics

----------


## grasshopper

Fine thread, Old Monkey.
Of course there will be handrails on the bridge?

----------


## DrAndy

> And again, page 27 has no more picture...


 
the threads work by post numbers, not pages, as the posts per page can be changed

but I can see your pics fine all over

looking good, lots of concrete and the pool can be for diving too

----------


## Pattayahare

Amazing build !

Cant wait to see you back on it

----------


## Old Monkey

I'm very happy. A WWOOFer, Nathalie, from France, has taken the time and effort to post me some pictures of the house and the swimming pool. These were taken with a phone camera, the quality is not there, but the idea is clearer.

----------


## Old Monkey

THE swimming pool!

----------


## Old Monkey

The filter needs more rocks, about 20 cm more.

----------


## Old Monkey

We're waiting to get extra tiles to cover the swimming pool small changing house.

----------


## Old Monkey

Sojhis, with glass on the outside, I'll add rice paper when I get back in November.

Wood floor in my office :

And in the living room

----------


## Old Monkey

Rosewoodwork in the orchid room.

----------


## rickschoppers

Very nice OM and am looking forward to your return. When is the housewarming party?

----------


## SEA Traveler

nice work OM.

----------


## pkspirate

i thought our 8 month build was long lol. the swimming pool is beautiful but i wonder if u can do laps with all that terracing.

----------


## Old Monkey

I'm very happy. A WWOOFer, Nathalie, from France, has taken the time and effort to post me some pictures of the house and the swimming pool. These were taken with a phone camera, the quality is not there, but the idea is clearer.

----------


## Old Monkey

> i thought our 8 month build was long lol. the swimming pool is beautiful but i wonder if u can do laps with all that terracing.


In fact, 3 years! When I'm there, and when there are workers available... And when there is money.
Lengthwise, more than 60 feet.

----------


## pkspirate

> In fact, 3 years! When I'm there, and when there are workers available... And when there is money.


3 years. my wife would have killed me by then lol.
i do like the solution they invented to curl the corners of the roof. you ended up with an Asian fusion house.

----------


## Old Monkey

Just got new "phone" pictures. The distribution chamber in the natural filter connected to a pipe system, with holes.

----------


## Old Monkey

The pipe with an elbow goes to the pump. As a choice, it will be used to inject top water from the skimmers, or, with valves closed and opened, to extract water from under the filtering rocks to inject under the swimming pool by the 8 outlets. If one system does not work, try another!

----------


## Old Monkey

The natural filter needs 20 cm more rocks... and one year of build-up of bacterias.

----------


## Old Monkey

The sidewalks were finished with small rocks and oxydes, this gives the orange tint.

----------


## Old Monkey

It rained. Note the lines of the small changing house, we're waiting for missing tiles.

----------


## Old Monkey

The construction of a drinking water filtering and bottling "factory" is almost complete.

----------


## Old Monkey

On the right, filters and filling valves, closed room, white boots and white uniforms.
Trucks can back in the middle. On the left, bottle washing and drying.

----------


## pkspirate

wow i like the water action on the pool. looks like there will be some waterfall?

----------


## ShilohJim

At the risk of being laughed at, I have to ask. what is a WWOOFer?
OM, you have shown a large mix of international "volunteers" during this wonderfully documented build, care to enlighten a redneck?
Will watch patiently as this wraps up after you get back to Thailand.

Jim

----------


## Old Monkey

WWOOF : Willing Workers on Organic Farms, an international organisation that proposes to put in contact the farmers and the volunteers. As a host, I'm generally satisfied with the energy of WWOOFers who came during the last 4-5 years, and they seemed to appreciate the experience. There are exceptions, queens, and experts in leisure, and my wife cannot forget any, but it's a generally win-win thing.

----------


## Dino

> Readying a square form.


Great view!  I dream of retiring with such a view. 

We looked at some amazing land in Pai last year but it was a little out of my price range at the time.

----------


## Dino

> Block walls at the end of the kitchen counter.
> 
> There will be 3 electric outlets.


When I see this hole, it makes me think... *THIS... IS.... SPARTA!!!!!!*

----------


## Old Monkey

I'm in Auvergne, France for 2 more days, resting before going back to Thailand. We had no problem with water, I've put so much work on drainage, it was woth it, finally!
Here are some photos of the work my friend Michel Etori did on the rice paper, using china ink. This shoji paper is not right for ink, but he managed to render the atmosphere I had in mind. Thaks to him.

----------


## Old Monkey

These trees will be in the orchids' room, with a real tree in the middle.

----------


## Old Monkey

This bamboo forest will be in the bedroom, on top of the doors to the walk-in.

----------


## Old Monkey

I can't wait to be back!
I will post lots of pictures...

----------


## jizzybloke

Good stuff something to look forward too, safe trip over OM!

----------


## DrAndy

> I'm in Auvergne, France for 2 more days


don't forget to buy some "Bleu d'Auvergne" cheese

the pics look great

----------


## ShilohJim

Thanks for the explanation OM. Sort of like running a hostel at time I suppose.
You've done a magnificent job, very nicely documented and entertaining to boot. Many greens to you.

Jim

----------


## Old Monkey

Home!
Sweet home! I'm going to stay longer this time. 8 months...

Water filtering and bottling factory.

----------


## Old Monkey

Big trucks can drive in. Cleaning sinks on the left, loading dock on the right.

Filters and tanks on this side.

----------


## jizzybloke

> Filters and tanks on this side.


They're bloody small, I can't see them!  :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

We're at the final stages of the construction. This is the first view of the house. Rice paper has not been put up yet, but the glass has.

The bridge is on the right.

----------


## Old Monkey

On the right of the bridge, the natural filter 


On the left, the SWIMMING POOL

It's bigger than I expected!

----------


## Old Monkey

This new door to my wife's office. Rosewood!

From the inside.

----------


## Old Monkey

Here are different view of the doors upstairs, with glass but without paper, 



In my office.

Living room.

----------


## Old Monkey

The pool cabin is getting a ceiling.

----------


## Old Monkey

We're finishing the rice.

The corn was collected about one month ago.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> Filters and tanks on this side.
> 
> 
> They're bloody small, I can't see them!


They're there yet! I just got here! :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

Sorry, I meant : They're NOT there yet! I just got here! :Smile:

----------


## Dino

Get internet service up there in the middle of nowhere?

----------


## Old Monkey

> Get internet service up there in the middle of nowhere?


Yeah! Got it on phone lines too this year, much cheaper and faster than by satelite.
I would not trade place with anybody at this time, specially with city dwellers!
It seems to me that land price should shoot up, I mean mountain land...
I would be sorry to live in Bangkok. I hope this excess water goes awa quickly, so they can start rebuilding. One must admire Thais' attitude faced with disaster.

----------


## Mozzbie47

Bloody  hell that magnificent.

----------


## mfosh

Is it very cold in your house on the winter? I live in Dun sat outside Khon Kaen in December jannuar it is cold at night down at 10 12 degrees and then it's not spesilet hot outside and inside  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Do you have a heater in your house or just a lot of dresses ?

----------


## Old Monkey

I have not lived in the house yet!
There are still a few things to do.
The screw-up promised me by every farang on this tread finally happened!
It will take a while to fix, I think. The workers said Maypalai!
Can you spot it in the pictures posted last?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I was wondering where the poolside drinkies area is.

----------


## Old Monkey

After the screw-up is fixed, the kitchen will be last to be finished, window and door, and cubbards. A few mosquito nets, and lots of rice paper all around.
I'm soul-searching about whether or not to varnish the rosewood ceiling. The teak doors and windows have been varnished too dark at my taste, but it will give a severe atmosphere, why not. Zen, or Zazen ;-))
Then, this month, I hope, but in December, probably, a giant clean-up, before my wife gets back. Finally, furniture for Christmas, with her practicing her favorite sport : shopping.
Lots of details to watch for, before I give the boss the final payment.

----------


## Old Monkey

> I was wondering where the poolside drinkies area is.


Well, there'll be in the pool cabin, and lots of chairs and tables all around, I haven't really given thoughts on this subject... We'll improvise, when you come;-)
My wife is planning a basin right by the cabin, with koi carps, to watch and pet.
The fun will start with the water flowers to pick and plant in the filter, and other decorative plants, bougainvillier hedge behind the retaining wall at the entrance and so on and so forth.
I do not have a clear plan, like always.

----------


## Dino

> The screw-up promised me by every farang on this tread finally happened!
> It will take a while to fix, I think. The workers said Maypalai!
> Can you spot it in the pictures posted last?


Don't see it.

----------


## Old Monkey

Focus on the picture right above the words " in the office", page 42.
They are all like that!

----------


## John 1

Liked your thread took me so long to read. Whats the prize for spotting the accent tiles at not same height about door and window in the bosses office.

----------


## Dino

Epic thread.

I may have missed it already (so many pages), but are you going to have your own power?

----------


## Old Monkey

No, they are now fixing the mess : 3 sides of each pieces of wood were varnished. One was not : the one facing the glass!
So, they removed the glass from all the doors and sides, broke one, and they will varnish the glass facing side, then put it back in place and acrylic seal it.
It will cost me replacement glass and a dozen tubes of sealer.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

The first 3 years I lived here, I produced my own hydro-power, but it was rather limited, and I had to start my generator to turn the TV on! After it was on, the generator was turned off. Lights, fans and music, the essentials.
But machines, motors requesting 10HP, I had to get the wires in.
Now, I have these water turbines, powerful inverter and 550 amp batteries from Holland doing nothing... We'll see.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Here are different view of the doors upstairs, with glass but without paper, 
> 
> 
> 
> In my office.
> 
> Living room.


How could you anglophone guys not spot this? Brithish, yes that includes American, or rather United Staters, Australians :UK:  Are you guys sure you don't have a Thai ancestor hidden somewhere? My pa lai :cmn: 
Seriously, I was not expecting this one! I was absent, this is my fault, you told me to be vigilant. But again, I've seen much worse happen in conventional built by professionals houses in North America (that includes Canada) and in Europe.
We'll survive.

----------


## Old Monkey

Finally, it was not such a screw-up, they removed the glass in a day... Now they take two days off for a holiday, a very spectacular lounching of lanterns flying in the night sky with the full moon shining!

----------


## mfosh

It was the right thing as you do here with the doors. You had not bee happy with it. And all the time you open the  door  you had  seen it. I am Norwegian, so is not all written perfectly inn English I apologize :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

Now, glass has been put back in the doors and windows, all is left to do is to glue the rice paper on.

----------


## Old Monkey

They did a first cleaning, one can see better what it will look like. I find that some gaps are too large between doors, there will be adjustment to make, but I see it easy. Two peace of glass to replace, a few more sealer tubes, touches here and there, nothing important.

----------


## Old Monkey

In the kitchen, lower doors varnished.

----------


## Old Monkey

My wife's office's door to the shower and toilet.

----------


## Old Monkey

A walk around, photos of West side,
South side.

East side

South-East corner

----------


## Old Monkey

One more view of the pool and filter

----------


## Old Monkey

It's sunday, a young Palong employee is fishing.

When I came back from taking pictures of the house, he had moved...

I heard a noise

A good dinner tonight

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The outside of the house looks superb. Well done.

----------


## DrAndy

It is a very individual house, designed by you for you

I hope it works well and you are happy in it

and more pics of the missus please!

----------


## laymond

great thread,and good luck.

----------


## Dino

Just amazing. Well done.

----------


## Old Monkey

Today is a bad news day! One sow fell down on the slippery cement while transfering to the birthing cage and 10 piglets out of 11 were dead on arrival! She's angry and won't take the piglet. We'll try with another mother. 
Then the stainless steel expert came for footholds in the pool and showed me where acid used in the finishing of sidewalks was blown by the wind and affected the steel, it will have to be re-polished!

The photo shows the contrast after polishing! 4 days of work...

----------


## Old Monkey

A suggestion from a wise Teakdoor member, footholds to help people who would lack the strength to swimm the whole length of the pool, with handholds above the water level.

----------


## Old Monkey

Then, it's rails to get into the water.

----------


## Old Monkey

And the job is finished!

----------


## palexxxx

Great looking pool,  can't wait to see the pictures of it full with water.  What are the dimensions of the pool?  Do you have a channel to fill it or will you just have to wait for the rains?

----------


## Old Monkey

Workers did not come at all this week, they got another contract! Everything is at a stand still. 
There will be a well dug, for the water, but first, I'll need 3 trucks of river rocks to complete the natural filter before I can fill it. 
The swimming part of the pool is 20 m, so is the filter area. 
Things never go as planned, that's why I never gave a deadline to this project. Like they say :"Eternity, that's very long, especially at the end!"
You're a philosopher :Smile: , or you curse the shit ::spin:: , or else, you curl up and cry :rofl: , I'll sleep on it!

----------


## Old Monkey

> Thanks for a brilliant blow by blow construction OM. You have a very nice Ponderosa there old boy. 
> 
> Once when I was rich I built a pool like yours, somewhat smaller I might say, on a similar slope. We had this Italian craftsman use ochres to create the rendered pool walls like it had been cut out of sandstone and weathered. Bloody lovely. This was in a very temperate climate and would be totally unsuitable in your area as the rough surface made a great home for algae. 
> However, what he did suggest, and we accepted, was that on the high flat wall he cut foot rests and handholds in the cement. He knew we had young kiddies and thought that it was a hazard to have nothing to hang onto in that deep water. Turned out a great idea as the kids used it all the time. Even myself, a finely tuned athlete, sometimes stopped over there on my daily laps.
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work. I get a headache even thinking about such a project. Time for my nap.


Thank you for that suggestion, Longprong!

----------


## Old Monkey

Sorry, this does not really belong on a construction tread, but since the building is at a stand still for two weeks now, the builder-contractor has accepted another big  job before finishing this one, which is contrary to the contract we had, him and me!
Like I said before, eternity is very long, especially at the end...


And I don't know how to start a new tread :mid: 



I request your indulgence, and feedback. I'm pretty lonely at this point in time. I got used to you guys for a couple of years now!



Monday, everything looked like a normal Monday on the farm, except that my manager had not slept in his bed. For the first time in nine years, this Christian husband and father, a member of my wife's family, the manager of this farm, and my friend and confident was missing. I did not worry, thinking that he would show up during the day.

  Around eleven thirty, three pick-ups loaded with policemen from Mae Taeng (45-50 km from here) arrived to tell me that they had a warrant to search his room, because he was driving a pick-up the evening before involved with three people who got caught with three kilogrames of amphetamine, or heroin? I'm not sure! They had the pick-up, but he ran away! 

  I protested that it was impossible that he could be involved in any drug related crime, I knew him for nine years, he would never do that, he did not need money, he was so excited to start the exploitation of the rubber trees, we had been waiting for this for seven years, and they were ready, finally, 500 of them. His dream was finally coming true, he had taken courses on how to tap heveas, and he was proud of his skill, ready to teach it.


  Naturally, they found nothing with their search, they finally left telling me "Mae pan rye", I had nothing to fear, myself, and asking us to tell him to give himself up when contact was re established. As soon as they left, his wife started crying, completly destroyed. I had reached  my wife, on Skype, and since she was the only one fluent in Thai, she talked to them and translated in english for me and in Lisu for her, and after they left, talked to his wife until 3 :30 in the morning for her in Canada, there is twelve hours difference.

  She had the head of the local police called and he came to talk to her, always on Skype. We pay the local police a monthly tax to come and patrol the isolated farm every two days, so they show themselves more friendly.  After this conversation, Amee knew that he had no chance whatsoever. Eventhough he is innocent, and I am 100% sure of this, in Thailand, there is no way to escape a life-long sentence in these circumstances. All this man did was accept to help somebody, driving them out of the party to Mae Taeng. When he saw that his passengers were being arrested, he ran away.

  She had told me this, and repeated many times  ever since I arrived :  « Never pick a stranger on the road, even a monk. If this person has anything on him, and the police catches him, you go to jail for life too, no questions asked. »

  So Everything on and about this farm was in his hands, he knew everything, had all the contacts This is a big loss for his wife, and for me. She did not eat in 3 days. I dont know what to do. Whom to turn to. Im convinced it will turn out OK for him, lots of people know and love him, he is stil in nature somewhere, and not in a jail. Im also sure that there will be somewhat of a lesson in this for me, although this is not clear at this point and time.

  My wife will have to take over as far as contact with the outside is concerned, and she will be able to do it, but she will have to learn fast! She will fly on the 9th of next month. Now, Im concerned about the pick-up truck being seized, this leaves us with no means of carrying loads, like pig food as a first example, most urgent. This cannot be postponed. Pigs have to eat! The car will have to do, but it is limited in its load carrying capacity...



He was also my contact with the building contractor, who has to complete his work, and there are many details that need to be addressed, and this mf has not shown up in 15 days now! 

  Then there is the well to be dug, and he had the contact with the digging man. Water for the japanese house, and the the bottling factory, and the swimming pool depend on this well. We need to find seeds and plant them, corn and garlic, as soon as the paddies are ready. The man supposed to cut the rice stubs before seeding, is sick for the last five days. The plot thickens ::spin:: 


  Im hoping that ex-employees, M. and J. will accept to stay and work again here. They came to visit as soon as they heard, theyre friends of his. Well see, they'll think about it for one week. 



Twenty-four hours after the police came, the situation is still not clear. First, we need to know about him. After, well have to cope, and the quicker the better, if we want to have the time to grow the corn and the garlic before its time for rice next June.

  Wednesday before noon, we get a call from him, I don't know from where, he is safe and sound! This will not make the problem dissappear, but its not a desperate situation, like if he had been shot running away, or cought before escaping, and in jail for life. This was a very long 48 hours!

   Now the stress is relieved on my brothers safety, Im able to think straight. On the other hand, he is very angry, these two people took advantage of him and ruined his life. He wants to kill! And I feel the same! 

  Coming out of the Thanksgiving party, 8-10 people asked for a lift in the back of the pick-up, not far, to the next road only. When most of them got out at the intersection to get a taxi to their village, this couple, Chinese and Lisu, asked to stay on further, and a Lisu farm worker he was raised with wanted to get to the Mae Taeng market, not very far. So, he let them ride on.

  When they stopped at the police road check point, to check ID, it was taking longer than normal. He became aware of the time and observed suspicious packages coming out of their luggage. He opened the door of the pick-up and ran away. A survival reflex! It will take time before he stops being angry!

The third person, a simple farm worker with a wife and two children, knew nothing about the other two passengers, he got beaten and was bloodied when he came in front of the judge. The other two had family who intervene with money, they were rich and ready, so they had no trace of violence at the audience. To think that the other 8-10 passengers who got off before the drama unfolded would also have been sent to jail for life, and the effects of this on their spouse, children, parents... And they knew what they were doing to them the whole trip! They will probably get out earlier than the innocent!

So today, friday, as I was driving my car to Chiang Mai, I got pulled over at the Mae Taeng roadblock and the vehicle was thouroughly searched when they heard where I'm from, the first time for me in nine years! :Pat:

----------


## Carrabow

Sorry for your loss, hope you can get another manager. Will you let his wife continue to work? She must have some knowledge for the plantation.

----------


## blowin

Hi I am sorry to hear about your problems and I hope they will be over soon 
for you. I was just telling my Thai wife what happened to you and she said
it was bad luck for your manager. The problem with Thailand is who you can 
trust!! My wife is from down south and I see big cars and big houses and the
owners dont seem to have work my wife always says they sell drug every one
knows this and the police?? So this is Thailand as we say but it makes you think
if you fall out with the wrong people can this happen you my wife says  YES!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

That must be devastating for everyone up there. I really hope something can be done, but it seems unlikely.

Fingers crossed for you.

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you guys, please always be careful who you trust, who you let ride in your vehicle!
I'm optimistic, first because I'm generally lucky, very lucky.
Friends from France who know me very well say that I have "le cul borde de nouilles" -ass with noodles all around. 
Things generally change for a purpose, I've got things to learn, besides Thai law.
Once needs are expressed, answers happen.
I had a visitor today I had met last year, very knowledgeable in agriculture, he showed me what to do this next week with garlic and corn planting, and I asked him to come meet my wife, I talked to him about a part time job...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ass with noodles all around


That sounds terrible. I mean, who in their right mind would want Noodles around?

----------


## DrAndy

> When they stopped at the police road check point, to check ID, it was taking longer than normal. He became aware of the time and observed suspicious packages coming out of their luggage. He opened the door of the pick-up and ran away.


must be the way you tell them, but that does not sound reasonable behaviour

----------


## Old Monkey

[at]Dr Andy
Do you mean that the reasonable behaviour would have been to stay there?

----------


## Old Monkey

The couple who were there, they did not have a human behavior, they knew damm well that they were jeopardizing the whole lives of a lot of people, but they were doing it anyway! They should be shot! 
The most reasonable behaviour would have been for him to refuse categoriquely to give them a ride, but he has a good heart, and he got screwed! One moment of weakness, and his whole life in this country is finished, unjust, unfair, lousy!
If you refer to his running away, I am very greatful to the universe, or to Whatever was watching over his shoulder, I'm so happy that he did. Think for a moment of what would have happened...
First getting beaten to admit that he was guilty, then in jail for the rest of his life!
You dissagree?
How long have you been in Thailand?

----------


## blowin

Well said Old monkey but maybe all is not lost I just hope maybe the police do an proper investigation and find the truth.

----------


## Old Monkey

You're dreaming! The law, as it is applied here, wants to stop the drug trade, and will trow everybody involved in jail. There was a time, not far removed, when one was shot in the back of the head...

----------


## Old Monkey

Stainless around the pool.

A lamp for the middle of the bridge.

SS and epoxy

----------


## Old Monkey

A needed ramp. The electric wire was imbedded in the concrete.

----------


## Old Monkey

So, today, the stainless steel contract will be completed, the lamp plugged, the switch installed. I found a real professionnal in Chiang Dao.



Here are his coordinates, I recommand!

Kruporn Ruan Chang
4 Moo 15, Baandon Chotana Road
Chiang Dao, Chiang Mai 50170
His name is Jackapong Pota, cell 0805012321

----------


## Old Monkey

Here are a few pictures I took this morning.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## blowin

I hope 2012 is good for you and keep up the good work!!

----------


## kiwinev

Hope you have better luck this year, pool and surrounds looks great. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Old Monkey

Feb. 9 -12 should be marked with a white stone! 
Work finally re-start after ten weeks of waiting. 
Sala is a motherfucker, a douche bag, and I have many other names, in french. He kept telling us :" Yes. Come back in 5 days... I will come to finish in one week..."
My wife did not dare find somebody else, we had a contract, he would loose face...
Finally, she confronted him, told him that we wanted to pray in the house for my birthday, feb 28, and I met the guy who had realized all the concrete work, he accepted, and asked for a big pay raise, since I seemed desperate, which I agreed to, I want this thing completed.
He's the perfect guy for the job, he knows where everything is.
He started the wall in the pool house yesterday.

----------


## Old Monkey

Thursday, he cleaned and installed the 8 injectors on the bottom of the pool.

Put mosquito nets on the scuppers.

----------


## Old Monkey

View from the bridge.

Note the big tree on the right of the picture.

The tall tree is in flowers and has a giant wasp nest at one hundred feet high.

----------


## Old Monkey

The rubber trees have regrown new leaves and are in flowers.

There is hope yet! It's spring time with its pale green leaves.

----------


## palexxxx

When will you fill the pool with water?

----------


## Old Monkey

This reminds me that I'll have to put a net over the filter part to catch the falling leaves, at least in Dec-Jan.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> This reminds me that I'll have to put a net over the filter part to catch the falling leaves, at least in Dec-Jan.


You will need a filter sock that will go over your skimmer basket to catch the leaves

 ::chitown::

----------


## Old Monkey

At the same time, compost making, that I've been pushing for 3 months, has started.

When it involves shit, Lisus are very delicate, their noses hurt!!!

Since I stopped hosting WWOOFers, they will have to do it and cannot wait for Farangs to do 50 tons of compost because they are too sensitive to odors.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> This reminds me that I'll have to put a net over the filter part to catch the falling leaves, at least in Dec-Jan.
> 
> 
> You will need a filter sock that will go over your skimmer basket to catch the leaves


Well, the way he did it, no leave can go tru.

----------


## Old Monkey

> When will you fill the pool with water?


Very good question. The well digger talks about March.
I don't dare taking the water from one of the fish pond-mud hole.

----------


## Old Monkey

When we came back for lunch, radishes were transformed by the girls. The 9 months old baby gets a lot of attention.

She's adorable.

The mother is not bad either, but her husband is very jealous and I have to be discreet photographying.

----------


## palexxxx

> At the same time, compost making, that I've been pushing for 3 months, has started.
> Since I stopped hosting WWOOFers, they will have to do it and cannot wait for Farangs to do 50 tons of compost because they are too sensitive to odors.



How do you get 50 tons of compost?  What is the source of it all?

----------


## Old Monkey

Mostly rice husk! From a rice mill we own. I should have written 50 cubic metres, which is an approximation...
Add banana leaves, corn stalks and bean plants. Yes, also rice straw.
And some dirt, and some pig shit + lots of water from the pig water pond (water from the dayly pig sty cleaning )
Finally, biodynamic preparations (501 to 507) and, hopefully, biochar.

----------


## palexxxx

^  sounds like you've got things well planned.  Nothing like good organic fertilizer.

I hope you let the worms have a go at that cocktail too,  to really rev things up.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

I had not published pictures of the bridge's light.

----------


## Old Monkey

Even if these are just details being currently added, I'm so glad the work has resumed, by one man only, but he's good... that I want to share.

----------


## Old Monkey

A place to wash feet before entering, a wife's idea who hates dirt and even more to clean. Stairs sides.
A retaining wall so that rainy season water does not erode under the cement. All this in the course of one day.

----------


## Old Monkey

The south side got its wall up very quickly.

----------


## sunsetter

nice update old monkey, this should be in famous threads  :Smile:

----------


## daveboy

Looks great,one thing is bugging me the light over the bridge looks a bit street lampish it deserves something better.

----------


## DrAndy

> I had not published pictures of the bridge's light


looks like a council light...you must be able to get something better!

as for your build, it is looking excellent, it must make you proud

nearly there...

----------


## Old Monkey

WYSIWYD, what you see is what you get, I did not design this, I did let the stainless steel man find the design, a solution to the situation, creativity should be encouraged in Thailand, after it's been killed in school. I find it simple, with sobriety, hard to find around here in general, with their massive woodwork and very little aesthetic sense.
It should last and weather well.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Carrabow

On a clear day, you must have one hell of a view. See if you get a panoramic shot off the second floor balcony one day.  :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

> On a clear day, you must have one hell of a view. See if you get a panoramic shot off the second floor balcony one day.


We cannot see the stars at night, because of the smoke that permeates the air at this time of the year. A clear picture is impossible. Next year, maybe, after the rainy foggy season.
What a stupid habit, burning forests and fields...
They are promised five years in jail if they get caught starting the fire, but the chances are slim that somebody would testify against an old geezer not thinking and acting on a tradition.
All this, I'm told, because there is a wild mushroom growing a few weeks after the burn, and one can get a good price for it.
This generalized burning can be seen from space!

----------


## Bangyai

Very nice looking house you have there and an interesting thread. Looking forward to the completion pictures.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

Things being done at this finition stage are not so big, but they will be part of the picture and give a background for the plants.
The foundation for the circulating pump house. I hope to keep the sound discrete, it's a large pump, 515 litres/minute, with a 3 HP motor.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Ratchaburi

> 


What size of filter media have you used as it looks very cause.
on the bottom you use a cause media then use a finer media on top. :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

> The foundation for the circulating pump house. I hope to keep the sound discrete, it's a large pump, 515 litres/minute, with a 3 HP


how many hours a day will that run?  they are quite high wattage so cost a bit

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> The foundation for the circulating pump house. I hope to keep the sound discrete, it's a large pump, 515 litres/minute, with a 3 HP
> 
> 
> how many hours a day will that run? they are quite high wattage so cost a bit


So the pump is 2,2 Kw
So he will turn over 31 m3/h now you could have use a 1200 Diametre filter
for that volume of water ::chitown::

----------


## jizzybloke

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> The foundation for the circulating pump house. I hope to keep the sound discrete, it's a large pump, 515 litres/minute, with a 3 HP
> 
> 
> how many hours a day will that run? they are quite high wattage so cost a bit


Wondered the same myself.....

----------


## Old Monkey

At this stage, finition, things are not as spectacular as the preceeding stages of building, but they are very pleasant to see, specially after a ten weeks hiatus...

----------


## Old Monkey

Next, the pump and its housing.

----------


## Old Monkey

Well! This morning, I find that there is a leak in the lining, I don't know where... During the night, the water level went down 4-5". I know that it's not at the bottom, except that it must be higher than 18 inches, because the water was not going down at a lower level. This means a lot of thinking and a lot of work with the chosen solution. I fill it up again to the 24 " mark and see.
I was absent when the plastic was put and joined-folded. I took a chance, being the eternal optimist. Shit happens...
Suggestions will be examined with care, "I told you never to trust those fucckers" would be unecessary, and cruel.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> The foundation for the circulating pump house. I hope to keep the sound discrete, it's a large pump, 515 litres/minute, with a 3 HP
> 
> 
> how many hours a day will that run?  they are quite high wattage so cost a bit


This is a natural swimming pool, the filter, very large, will be planted with water flowers. Their roots will feed on impurities. When there will be lots of human activity, one-two hours pumping should do the trick. My wife and I alone swimming every day, would probably mean once a week one hour period. I take this answer from the references I have, at this point, it is an opinion.
All the facts about chlorine and salt in a "regular" pool do not apply for this type of water. The pump does not need to run at all when nothing risky is added to the water, like a swimming hole in a quarry.

----------


## Carrabow

> Well! This morning, I find that there is a leak in the lining, I don't know where... During the night, the water level went down 4-5". I know that it's not at the bottom, except that it must be higher than 18 inches, because the water was not going down at a lower level. This means a lot of thinking and a lot of work with the chosen solution. I fill it up again to the 24 " mark and see.
> I was absent when the plastic was put and joined-folded. I took a chance, being the eternal optimist. Shit happens...
> Suggestions will be examined with care, "I told you never to trust those fucckers" would be unecessary, and cruel.


OM, if it is just the filtering pond that dropped 4 to 5 inches it is possible you are seeing soil compaction.

Just a thought

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> Well! This morning, I find that there is a leak in the lining, I don't know where... During the night, the water level went down 4-5". I know that it's not at the bottom, except that it must be higher than 18 inches, because the water was not going down at a lower level. This means a lot of thinking and a lot of work with the chosen solution. I fill it up again to the 24 " mark and see.
> I was absent when the plastic was put and joined-folded. I took a chance, being the eternal optimist. Shit happens...
> Suggestions will be examined with care, "I told you never to trust those fucckers" would be unecessary, and cruel.
> 
> 
> OM, if it is just the filtering pond that dropped 4 to 5 inches it is possible you are seeing soil compaction.
> Just a thought


 Yes! That could be it. You've put hope in my soul! I will keep testing. But 3-4 inches?

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> ...


From the earlier photo shots it looked (lets hope) to be quite loamy type soil. If it is.... you will get compaction. Being that it is in a wooded type area it is possible that 4 to 6 inches below the area you prepared there was a section (pocket) of dense organic matter. This will cause a drop.

Try another fill and monitor the downhill slope for moisture below the point of determined loss.

----------


## Carrabow

Take a 1-2 inch diameter wooden pole away from the filtering pond in a area you know you had no activity or where you packed it down from working. Beat it in several places to see how the soil packs.

I really do hope this is your issue. I grew up in Northern Ill and we had several areas that were improved over marshy areas. We would see this in a drastic form though. We even had areas with quick sand but not like what you see in the movies  :Smile:

----------


## david44

Great post and pic thank yuo green coming

----------


## Carrabow

OM,

Did you have any luck today?

----------


## Old Monkey

Had to go to Chiang Mai, no time to check.
After 2 days, went down 2 inches...
Will try again sunday, to pump up 1 foot, then see if and how the water goes down.Fingers crossed.

----------


## Carrabow

I looked all over on-line to see if it is possible that the ground in the area of the pond needs to be permeated with water before physical containment can occur. No luck... 

I did see several articles about evaporation, that also could be a contributing factor.

My fingers are crossed for you. I wish I could give you some of the water off my land...

----------


## Old Monkey

Carrabow, I appreciate. I think that there will be plenty of water available, once the deep well is dug at mid-March. 
In fact, lack of surface water has never been a problem, more the opposite, for 8 years I had to do lots of drainage before I got to control it. 
Using divining rods, I found very strong evidence every 6-7 steps that there was some streams underground. The well man confirmed.
I just don't see pumping 10 000 litres every day to keep the level up!
I have two weeks to keep testing, then, see what to do. I will check downhill to see if there are traces of humidity. Luckily, if I dare use the term, there is no rain.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What size of filter media have you used as it looks very cause.
> on the bottom you use a cause media then use a finer media on top.



0-3/4", 0-2cm riverbed rocks, at great cost because of trucking. They are rounded. About a foot thick, 30cm. Under the natural filter, from bottom up, there is sand, 5-7 cm, a protective sandwich of geotextile, plastic with folded joints (the weak spot!), and geotextile on top, then sand again, the 2 inch pipes with holes in all directions from the cement hub, and the rocks. Water plants, lotus, flowers and reeds will be planted in the rock bed, with no soil. Their roots will absorb the impurities pumped from the swimming pool.

----------


## Old Monkey

Water keeps going down after I filled the filter over the week-end. ::spin:: Shit happens.
The solution I'm thinking of looks like moving the rocks all to one side, covering the bank with cement, waterproofed cement, then, moving the rocks back, and the other side too. 
Quite a job!
I wonder if there could be another way, faster and better. But I doubt it.
I had avoided cement at the planning stage because of emissions of calcium composites in the water from the concrete, favoring algae. Now I read that these can be neutralized by putting banana trunks in the water for a couple of weeks.

I could not find a one piece membrane then, read that it was very expansive, and heard about a local farang's swimming pool having to replace faulty membrane twice this year!

I took a chance, used thick plastic sandwitched in between sand and geotextile. But it was taking a chance, lots of joints that could leak, and did.
Now I have to live with it.

So, unless a better idea comes up, like how to locate the leak, or leaks, I will empty the filter area of water. I would like to devise a way to wash the rocks better at the same time, there is still too much sand. I will sleep on this.

After dry, lots of people with small buckets will move the rocks in the middle. I noted that water was not going down below one foot depth. I will validate this another time, and if it is still the case, I will have the sides covered with cement, waterproof it, and test the whole filter before shoveling the rocks back on the sides.

If it is NOT the case, the rocks will have to be moved again all to one side of the bottom, cement poured, then moved back, and so on. I prefer this way because the idea of moving by hand ten truckloads of rocks outside the hole and moving this back simply overwhelms the mind! It would take 3-4 times more energy.

----------


## Old Monkey

If the water does not go down when it reaches 30-40 cm, I will assume that the bottom part is not leaking.

The size of this filter is about the same as the surface of the pool! Like they say these days, I need time to put my head around this ;-))
 This season, heveas (rubber trees) loose their leaves. 


This is where I pump the water from.

The water is not clear, but there are fishes in it.Testing testing, 1-2-3.

----------


## Old Monkey

I bought wood tools, I wanted too anyway, and I'm learning a lot from this man. In Farang land, one needs very complex equipment to do this. Here, they do the same with hand tools. They simply adapt them to homemade tables and guides!
.
Kitchen window, after 3 months of waiting...

I will put rice paper on the top part, mosquito net for the lower part.
My boss suggested to install the stove on this counter, facing the window, which would save the price of a exhaust fan. I think it's a good idea. The propane bottle will be outside.

----------


## DrAndy

^ nice outlook

as for the water leak (?) in the pond, usually a 15/20 cm layer of puddled clay does the trick rather than plastic

more work but more reliable

----------


## Old Monkey

Andy,
Do you know where this can be found?
I have 6 other fish ponds with no leaks, and no plastic, surely the type of soil...
The pool is situated exactly in a hole where a seventh fish pond dug then was abandoned 9 years ago because the type of soil would not hold water.

----------


## KiCanCummins

O M I think you just answered your own question!!

How may fish ponds do you have that don't leak?

Use the mud / clay, that is on the bottom & sides of these ponds to line your filter pool. Although you might have a problem with it slipping on your plastic membrane!!!

Then put the sand and then the fine stones over it.

You mention that it is in the position of a 7th pond that would not keep water in it LOL!!

You might have to repeat this over time if you only do this on the top area that is leaking as the clay will slowly wash down to the bottom of the plastic, er gravity and rain will do it. It might be wise to line the whole pond with clay.

Just my $0.02 worth.
KC

----------


## DrAndy

> Andy, Do you know where this can be found?


we got ours from the local trucking company when they were digging another pond on clay soil

maybe ask them, see if any clay in your area

maybe there is clay subsoil near the ponds that don't leak?

----------


## CalEden

Often people when building ponds first line the pond with old carpeting, to form a protective barrier (sharp objects in the soil which may be exposed over time due to compacting of the soil). Then the liner is placed over the carpeting.

----------


## t.s

sounds like a potentially toxic solution, especially for an organic pool filter

----------


## Old Monkey

Now, however slow, things are moving.
The pool cabin has a floor, all that's needed are doors and windows.

----------


## Old Monkey

I like the ceiling too!

----------


## Old Monkey

This is a new angle for the house.

----------


## Old Monkey

One day... there will be water in the pool...
A well will have to be dug, and the filter re-done...

----------


## Old Monkey

A mate varnish is being applied on the rosewood ceilings, this wets them and shows the grain of the wood off.

----------


## Old Monkey

Finally for today, I will never get tired of the view.

----------


## sunsetter

that wood looks stunning, and the view...........

----------


## kiwinev

Looking very nice, progress is impressive. All that wood is fantastic.

----------


## Old Monkey

Things have started moving...
The columns are painted, looks closer to finition... The end is in sight.
 :Smile: 
I spend a minimum of two hours cleaning the glass before ironing the rice paper on! A special thought for the mf who left with a botched job unfinished...

----------


## Old Monkey

The bridge is also getting its legs painted.

----------


## Old Monkey

One man, who knows what he's doing and things get done. This was a long test on my patience.

----------


## Old Monkey

3 trees by my friend Michel Ettori decorate the orchid room.

----------


## Old Monkey

This is in the bedroom.

----------


## Old Monkey

Kitchen cabinets are completed... not quite on this picture, but done now.

----------


## Canuck63

Great looking home OM. Any idea of the cost for just the home build? Excluding the pools.

----------


## t.s

im quite suprised by the light fixtures given the attention to detail elsewhere

----------


## DrAndy

^ what the neon round things on the beaut rosewood?

seemed a shame to spoil the wood

take them off and find some more suitable ones, when you get a minute!

----------


## Old Monkey

The electrician put those round lights up, they were probably cheaper, I had never seen them before, or never noticed them. Many flash on-of and never light...
I bought some ceiling fans with lights and I will have them replaced by the fans.
Hope this will be better.

----------


## Old Monkey

I have not done the math, since tere are still some details...
Especially the pool filter that I still look for a solution, I'm talking to Premier in Bangkok for a better liner, 1 mm thick, one piece, I'm wondering about removing all the river rocks, redoing the lining and re-putting the rocks, or simply putting the liner on top and bringing new rocks...
Right now, I'm rather busy renovating a house in Chiang Mai... new thread.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> One day... there will be water in the pool...
> A well will have to be dug, and the filter re-done...


 
Old Monkey I have been looking at your pool set up.
OK at the bottom you have a natural filter & the top end of the pool you have 2 skimmer boxes. 
From this picture it looks like the water flows down to the botton end where the filters is & then the waters go throught the filter.
I juess that the water flows from both ends of the pool.

Also with your liner you need to have it sitting down smooth as you can.
Remove all of the large rocks & put a thin layer of screan sand.

The sand that use to get a smooth finsh on the walls of the house.
Cover the area with the liner
Then cover with your media you can have the larger rock in with the media just be gentle placing the big rock on the liner.
Good Luck :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

> I'm rather busy renovating a house in Chiang Mai... new thread.


Good stuff.

----------


## Old Monkey

I just realised that I had not posted photos of the pool cabin.

----------


## Old Monkey

Perspective. One day!

----------


## Old Monkey

The liner is out! First the price... 100 000B
Then look at this picture
What's wrong with the idea of a one piece liner?

----------


## Peta

wow! Just want to say thank you for show your house and good luck with finishing!

----------


## kiwinev

Pool cabin looks flash, nice job.

----------


## DrAndy

looks very good, OM

except that bloody light - maybe try a mushroom shaped one?

Is the pool full of water now, or just cleaned?

----------


## Ratchaburi

If you have read the story Dr Andy, you would know that he is having problems with the filter liner, as he would like use a natral filter. so that should meen the filter is not ready & there is no water in the swimming pool.

OK

----------


## zingerhk

Please keep posting the photos.  I can't wait to see what this looks like.  Also how much you end up paying if it is not too personal please, as I may do something similar.

----------


## DrAndy

> If you have read the story Dr Andy, you would know that he is having problems with the filter liner, as he would like use a natral filter. so that should meen the filter is not ready & there is no water in the swimming pool. OK


I have read it, but it is so long that it is difficult to know what has happened so far, and what progress has been made

that was why I asked

and he has cleaned out the pool so it could have had water in it

----------


## Ratchaburi

Maybe you did not pick up on the filter as it is easy for me to under stand what he is trying to do so I know that there is not any water.
But 1 picture shows the swimming pool is dirty & the next picture show it clean.
It is dirty at 1 end & clean at the filter end its a very big pool.

----------


## DrAndy

oh right

thanks

----------


## gusG

^  You boys, stop your arguing, and answer DrA's question from his last post post.

Get back on the thread.




> The liner is out! First the price... 100 000B
> Then look at this picture
> What's wrong with the idea of a one piece liner?

----------


## gusG

Columns in the way. 
I win!

----------


## DrAndy

you could still use a one piece liner, just cut and paste

----------


## Necron99

concrete.

----------


## Old Monkey

I'm sorry, guys, I was without internet for a few hours, sanding and varnishing the floor of my room in Chiang Mai. I do not spend much time on the farm these days, I have to hurry and finish the house in Chiang Mai in time for school, I have eight kids I take care of.
You can see what's going on there at a different tread "Renovating an old house in Chiang Mai".
 Gus is right, the columns are in the way, for a one piece liner. And it would cost 80 000B before shipping. Reweld it? No way.
So, the decision is taken. After I stop the work in C Mai, I will hire a bunch of people to remove all the rocks down to the geotextile, which means with precautions, and small buckets.
The plastic leaking liner will be removed too, with the bottom geotextile.
On the sand that's there, we will pour concrete, maybe with a bamboo reinforcement, and this will be waterproofed with cement-water.
Then, the ex-liner will be placed on top of the cement, covered with the geotextile. This is to avoid a too large surface of concrete in contact with the water in the filter, one more potential cause of algae. Be it 100% water tight, or 98% is of no consequence.
The geotextile will protect this liner from the rocks that will be re-placed on top, These rocks to serve as bio-filter for the water pumped from the pool, and as ancrage to the water plants that will filter the water.
Confusing?
Ask me questions.
I weighted all the options, the liner, even on top of the rocks already there, with new rocks on top...
Or, the liner after the rocks are taken out.
Or even, concrete poured on top of the actual rocks.
This will give me a chance to wash the river rocks before putting them back, I will also change the angles on the sides of the filter, so it won't be so steep.
Any of you have an idea on how to wash tons and tons of river rocks?

----------


## Old Monkey

As for the pool, it rained...
This is dirty at one end, but empty at the other.
I was promised a prompt well being dug... I am still waiting.
Anyway, the hot season is almost over...
But I have my 150 000B ready for when they come and dig.
Meanwhile, I will get the natural filter water tight, and start putting plants in it, it takes a long while for life to establish a balance, an equilibrium, imitating nature.
One day, I'll show you a picture of some nude bodies in the pool...
It takes patience, but what other choice is there?

----------


## DrAndy

clothed ones?






> sanding and varnishing the floor of my room in Chiang Mai.


you had better update that thread!

----------


## gusG

> Any of you have an idea on how to wash tons and tons of river rocks?


Slowly; A concrete mixer.
Quickly; A concrete truck.

----------


## Necron99

This bio filter. What stops it becoming a massive mossie farm?

----------


## Old Monkey

> This bio filter. What stops it becoming a massive mossie farm?


There is no soil! The small river rocks offer a big surface, microorganisms establish residence on these surfaces and capture and transform the polluants coming mostly from swimmers. Water plants have no soil to feed on, so they send roots everywhere and feed on whatever comes. A balance establishes itself, and the water stays clear. It is the same principle as in most water filters, i mean bio-filters.
There is also a sand and charcoal pre-filter on the line, but I expect it to be bypassed most of the time. I will learn how to adjust this with time, I suppose, depending on the temperature and the number of swimmers.

----------


## Old Monkey

Termites!
I used a lot of wood in the construction of the japanese house, but I  always insisted to use rosewood or teak, both, I was told by Lisu family  members, are ant proof. None were touched up to now, I believe. 
But, when the time came to attach the ceiling rosewood planks to the  roof steel structure, cheap small 1X3 were used as nailing surfaces.  After a few months, I noticed that some sawdust had fallen on the floor.  
They had found the weak spot!
We are currently applying the second of 3 coats of Chaindrite during  rainy days. It is sprayed in the space above the ceiling, a sure way to  shorten people's lives in that cramped space. I insist that they wear  masks, but they find them bothersome and remove them as soon as my back  is turned.
There is no more sawdust raining on the floor.

----------


## grasshopper

Old Monkey. a question not exactly on the subject. In your avatar, are those your legs or those of your spouse? 

I have enjoyed this thread muchly and feel sure that the Thai or Lisu swim club would like to take over your pool on completion for training sessions.

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you Grasshopper, I took a sneaky pleasure in choosing this avatar, it shows what is usually censored, and the legs were superb!
Have you noticed that Thai ladies have most often beautiful legs?
Did you know that Miss Universe contest was won by Thailand ladies more often than any other country. As a dirty old man and a voyeur, I consider myself in paradise. "Plaisir des yeux", as they say in Moroco when they want and insist to show you carpets.
After 11 years together with my wife, I've grown older, who has not, she, a bit bigger, but we've come to ease the cultural shocks between us, most of the time. Les plus beaux yeux du monde sont ceux qui vous regardent avec tendresse. Loving eyes are the most beautiful!

----------


## ShilohJim

Old Monkey,
I followed your build with great interest and enjoyed the trip immensely. Couple of questions if you are still monitoring this thread. Did you ever get a "good" resolution to your farm manager being pursued by the police for a crime he had nothing to do with? What is the current status of the "filter" area of your pool? Hope you have completed the beautiful house and are currently enjoying the fruits of your labor.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> 
> This bio filter. What stops it becoming a massive mossie farm?
> 
> 
> There is no soil! The small river rocks offer a big surface, microorganisms establish residence on these surfaces and capture and transform the polluants coming mostly from swimmers. Water plants have no soil to feed on, so they send roots everywhere and feed on whatever comes. A balance establishes itself, and the water stays clear. It is the same principle as in most water filters, i mean bio-filters.
> There is also a sand and charcoal pre-filter on the line, but I expect it to be bypassed most of the time. I will learn how to adjust this with time, I suppose, depending on the temperature and the number of swimmers.


OM,

In fast moving water as you have up North will work, down in the South in Red-necksville... Another story

----------


## Old Monkey

My manager is gone.
I miss him. I'll stay on till mid July this year, 3 more months than usual, to try to get things done.
Every month, we went to the police to try getting the pick-up back.
Today, we were told to come get it tomorrow!

The rice paddies are almost ready to transplant, there are squash everywhere, we planted palm oil trees on newly drained rais, and I'm watching to see if the moringa seeds we planted will germinate.
I'm expanding the house for pigs.
The well digger was typical, promised to come next month for 4 months... I decided to give up on him; next week, I'll rig gutters and use rainwater in the big tank. We did not move in the house and did not fill the pool...
I did not post any photos, I supposed they would not interest Teakdoor, since the subject of the tread was the japanese house.
In fact I miss the dialogue...

----------


## Old Monkey

> Old Monkey,
> I followed your build with great interest and enjoyed the trip immensely. Couple of questions if you are still monitoring this thread. Did you ever get a "good" resolution to your farm manager being pursued by the police for a crime he had nothing to do with? What is the current status of the "filter" area of your pool? Hope you have completed the beautiful house and are currently enjoying the fruits of your labor.
> 
> Shiloh Jim


I forgot to add, we started planting flowers and trees. My favorite horticultor arrives next week for a two month stay. Things will evolve!

----------


## Old Monkey

I just looked on the Teakdoor menu, more than 71,000 views on the tread! I should have sold books!

----------


## jizzybloke

> I supposed they would not interest Teakdoor


Think you were wrong there OM, I for one would enjoy any additions to the thread!

----------


## KiCanCummins

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> I supposed they would not interest Teakdoor
> 
> 
> Think you were wrong there OM, I for one would enjoy any additions to the thread!


I'm with many others just quietly reading such an interesting thread. I wish you luck and all the best with your Japanese house, I hope your manager one day will be redeemed by the proper authorities.

KC

PS I still miss skiing in the Laurentian's!!!!!

----------


## Old Monkey

OK, I'll drive the old truck back to the farm this afternoon, hopefully, and I'll take some picture of the whole project.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Necron99
> ...


I don't understand!

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> ...


Down south we have a lot of standing water.

----------


## Dagnump

Great thread OM!

Please do take the time to update it, I've thoroughly enjoyed reading it for the last few hours. :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

Dear Policeman, yes, we will wait for your call... We've been waiting for months, so a few more days won't kill us... :kma:

----------


## ShilohJim

OM,
I wish to add my desire for more photos and updates when you feel like doing it. I really enjoyed the thread and followed it regularly. Was sad about your manager being caught in the trap as I (like you) believe him innocent. Unfortunately he'll probably either leave the country or live out his days in hiding, such a waste. I suppose saying a prayer and burning a little incense couldn't hurt.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## Old Monkey

Good news! 3 days before I left for Farangland for the summer, we got our pick-up back from the police, only 6 months of waiting...
I had to buy a new one, could not survive long carrying tons of food for pigs in a car, an old one. Beautiful Isuzu 4X4 and all, but a stretch on finances.
Then, we had to buy a house to lodge the 8 kids, another stretch... This in fact means a few months of skating on thin ice, moneywise.
I refuse to stress on this, but my wife is younger, from a survival culture, and lives a lot of stress, worrying daily.
I'm meditating on how to relieve the pressure on her.

----------


## Old Monkey

Here is a series of photos I took of my temp workers, all of them Lisus. Pleasure for the eyes of an old voyeur (dirty old man!)

----------


## Old Monkey

My wife, still the prettiest, is starting to wonder what I'm doing...

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

Sometimes aware of the attention...

Lisu women are the best looking, to my eye!

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

June is one of the busiest month on the farm. It's the beginning of the rainy season, time to plant the rice.
First, the paddies are all plowed.

----------


## Old Monkey

Then all the retaining walls are redone.

----------


## Old Monkey

The weather is very hot, this is a physical job. I look at them and I sweat!
Then, using the water as a guide, the paddies are leveled.

----------


## Old Monkey

Then, we'ready to transplant.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

The rest of the land is planted with squash, in the paddies, I want to use the SRI method, but they are very hard and very long to convince, It took me 5-6 years to convince my ex-manager. Now that he is gone, I have to start over with the workers.
I got the spacing I wanted, but the plants were too old. Will see...

One plant at one foot interval, straight, so that we'll be able to weed every 10 dry days, because the water is not left standing like the traditional way.
The last two years, we doubled the amount.

----------


## Old Monkey

This year, we plantes 110 palm oil trees and long hedges of Moringa.

----------


## Old Monkey

And now, a series of photos of the japanese house. The project has not moved much, except for some rice paper I put up, some of them painted by my friend Michel in Auvergne.

----------


## Old Monkey

The entrance, when you arrive.

The future garden, we have already planted some pineapple in a semi-circle. There will be some argave planted on the same circular line to mark the limits. Some extra soil, an underground irrigation system, and lots of flowers, and vegetables. To be done next fall, when I'm back.

----------


## Old Monkey

One day, a well will be dug...
Then we will be able to move in the house, and fill the pool...
First, the filter will have to be emptied and concrete poured, and waterproofed.

----------


## Old Monkey

Hedges are planted. All you have to do is cut and prune this plant, stick the branches in the soil, and roots will grow... The leaves do not even wilt!

----------


## Old Monkey

Japanese house, North view.

----------


## Old Monkey

Funny, I would have thought that there would be lots of flowers at this season, but they are rare, surprisingly. Maybe flowers come when they are stressed by the lack of water...

----------


## Old Monkey

Making ham...

New cages with newly arrived sows.

----------


## Old Monkey

New building extension, for future fattening pigs. Not quite completed.

----------


## Old Monkey

My son and his friends went and caught a large catfish in the mud, with their hands! It's his first time, he looks impressed. He's the one on the right, he spent the last five years in Quebec, learned french and will graduate from high school next year. His grades were very good this year, I'm very proud of him. He's an athlete, notice the muscles on this 17 year old!

----------


## ShilohJim

OM,
Thanks for the nice update! Progress is progress and I assume you're aiming at this project as a place to spend the rest of your years in comfort. I believe you have the almost perfect plan. OBTW, good looking young man and he's educated to boot.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> he spent the last five years in Quebec, learned french


Why?.

----------


## nigelandjan

Fantastic pic OM you have one hell of a place there mate well done

----------


## Old Monkey

I'm very proud of my adopted son. In June, he passed all his exams in junior year(grade 11). He studied very hard. When he arrived in Quebec five years ago, he knew nothing about the alphabet, or french, or english. To manage to succeed this is a feat. Try to imagine what it means for a twelve years old to find himself in circumstances where you understand nothing, in the words, or in the behavior, or in the writing of everybody around you...
And now, we talk on a daily basis, in french with me, in english and in thai with his mother. He is very popular in his high school, a soccer star, a great sense of humor and an adult attitude in many things, like intense training, and a search for a direction in his young life.

----------


## KiCanCummins

> I'm very proud of my adopted son. In June, he passed all his exams in junior year(grade 11). He studied very hard. When he arrived in Quebec five years ago, he knew nothing about the alphabet, or french, or english. To manage to succeed this is a feat. Try to imagine what it means for a twelve years old to find himself in circumstances where you understand nothing, in the words, or in the behavior, or in the writing of everybody around you...
> And now, we talk on a daily basis, in french with me, in english and in thai with his mother. He is very popular in his high school, a soccer star, a great sense of humor and an adult attitude in many things, like intense training, and a search for a direction in his young life.


OM, I congratulate you and your adopted son. You have given him the best for a great start on life. Well done OM.

You forgot to mention that he will know what Summer and Winter are, especially in Quebec with -20c and drifting snow. Does he play Hockey? did he get to ski? and a myriad of other wither sports.
I lived in Quebec for 26 years, I got spoilt and lived 5 minuets from the local ski hill, THAT I miss very much it was the one sport that I truly like.

KCC

----------


## Old Monkey

I refused to let him play hockey. He would have played against people who were born with skates on. Hockey is very risky for the kids' health, more than football. He does not have the weight of some of the kids from here.
He is an athlete, very quick at running, and jumping, good at basketball, better at soccer. He needed to study very hard and he chose to reduce his sport playing, which I think was vey mature. We are a bit far from skying slopes, but he enjoys it everytime he can.

----------


## Old Monkey

I'm currently in Quebec, taking care of business, and getting ready for an election!
My mother-in-law, she's crazy, is giving my wife lots of problems, so much that I'm seriously thinking of selling the whole thing... Or going back to intern her.
We'll see how things develop with time, I'm loosing patience.

----------


## Makmak456

What a great thread, spent all day today reading it. Hang in there, don't sell off just yet  :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

Rome wasn't built in a day, and they had barbarian hordes at the gates...
I will say it looks like a great place, but, and don't take this the wrong way, I hate your pool. It looks totally out of place. Obviously you like it and that's enough but.
Given that you are going for the natural filter an all, did you consider building one more in a natural lagoon style?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> My mother-in-law, she's crazy, is giving my wife lots of problems, so much that I'm seriously thinking of selling the whole thing


Just spend 5k to have her 'disappear'.

----------


## Norton

> Rome wasn't built in a day, and they had barbarian hordes at the gates...


Wasn't built in a day but barbarian hordes at the gate common prob in Thailand as well.

----------


## Old Monkey

I have come to the conclusion that the experiment is over, I mean for the "farming" part. My wife and I have learned a lot from this, but the bleeding has to stop. So, in the next few months, we will sell the pigs, I don't know at what size yet, but I imagine that some farangs, and some chinese would be interested by milk piglets, will see.
An employee is interested in the rubber trees, we'll share.
Next year, we'll rent the rice paddies.
I'll keep the new moringa plantation, it could be interesting, and it's growing quickly.
I don't feel bad about the failed experiments for ten years, like orange trees (1300), ginger (tons for nothing), corn or water buffaloes, to name a few. These were learning opportunities, and one has to pay to go to school...
I'm glad that the decision has been made. Now, I will try to keep the expenses down, specially the pig feed.
I don't know how they do it, but the price of corn and feed goes up and the price of pig goes down at the same time! Thanks to CP, I suppose.

----------


## DrAndy

about time you had a party, with a couple of roast piggies

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry to hear about the farming probs mate ,, incredible really when the world is facing such a huge food shortage , you would think farming / growing anything would be the way to go .

----------


## Carrabow

Old Monkey,

What you are going through is nothing new.


I take it that you and your wife are on the same level.

Unfortunately your wife will have to set the LAWS.

Look brother! You can work this. Somewhere down the line you will have to draw one.

Carra

----------


## Old Monkey

@Carrabow, Thank you!
At first, what you said did not ring a bell, but it matured in my head, and, as things kept getting worse in Thailand, I started seeing myself as a loser... well, not very long! It hit me a few days ago and I decided to draw the line.
During my long life, I never was a looser, I'm not about to let myself become one.
So, analysing the situation, I decided that I was the boss, and as long as I pay, I am. People I pay will do as I say. I will listen to opinions, but I will decide.
First, I will chase my wife away from the farm, so that I will not need to convince her before translating. She agreed readily, she hates it, there are other things she wants to do, study and work.
This year started very wrong and it kept going worse with time passing.
I'm not used to this, usually, I'm at the right place at the right time, and it has been the opposite for my wife. In my country, actually, my timing is just right, i'm putting my company on the tracks, things fall in place and my luck is shining...
So her and her family, no more!
This does not mean the end of our marriage, in fact it's the opposite, she cannot take the pressure and this makes her sick.
From October on, what will be done will be mine alone, and I will live with it!
This means that a lot of things will be at neutral and I will need time before things start going right again... but it will be for me alone to live with.

----------


## KiCanCummins

Some times things seem all foggy, been there myself.

I see you have thought things through and come to the light at the end of the tunnel!!
Good to know your wife is 100% behind you this is a big PLUS.

I wish you well and only look at the past as a learning experience. 
I always say the day I stop learning is when the put me in the ground!!!

In my way I am going back to Canada to take up residence again but will be doing the "Snow bird" thing in reverse, spend the winter in Canada to ski, then join Mrs KC for the rest of the year, until she retires.

Good luck to you OM

KC

----------


## Necron99

^ Putting the wife out of the loop with her cooperation makes things immensely easier for both her and you. She can now truly respond to family questions and pressure with "Don't know, not my business".
But you said she hates the farm, is it the farm or the current process she hates?
If the former, is it worthwhile continuing?

----------


## Carrabow

Hey Bro!



Fix it, 


If she gets pissed, tell her she has nothing without you.

If she gets mad, she know's she's Fooked.


In the mean time let us find a cover  :Smile:

----------


## ShilohJim

OM,
I just caught up with your latest updates, I know I'm a little behind but it gave you time to work through your issues. I congratulate you on your decision about the farm. You built a nice self-sustaining homestead with potential to have a nice return on investment. Do I remember correctly that you also have a place in Chaing Mai? I may be wrapped around the axle on that but sure seems correct at least in my old fuzzy way.
Good place for the missus to study etc. The country place is beautiful and once the day to day bother is out of the way maybe the pleasure will return to life.
Keep up the great experiment, we love watching it mature. Another Jim Thompson story in the making.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you, guys. I find your answers positive and helpful. I keep making plans for my return mid-October and the massive changes to install. I'm happy to realise that my wife agrees and will be happy to forget about the constant stress, she's not very good at handling stress, she's a tiger and worry-angry tic-tac makes her sick. I will have to live with what has NOT been done, but it will give me time to prepare the land, the seeds and the workers.
One question to youall, as my US southerners friends say, since this thread approaches the 80 000 mark for hits, making this a book? or something else?

----------


## Necron99

Almost has the ingredients for a Lakorn.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Wish you the best Old Monkey and still waiting for a tour.

----------


## Carrabow

> Thank you, guys. I find your answers positive and helpful. I keep making plans for my return mid-October and the massive changes to install. I'm happy to realise that my wife agrees and will be happy to forget about the constant stress, she's not very good at handling stress, she's a tiger and worry-angry tic-tac makes her sick. I will have to live with what has NOT been done, but it will give me time to prepare the land, the seeds and the workers.
> One question to youall, as my US southerners friends say, since this thread approaches the 80 000 mark for hits, making this a book? or something else?


 

Monkey,

My wife and I have been together for 10 years. Both of us look like a pair of worn shoes  :smiley laughing:  But our children and our company will keep us alive,



If I wanted to get rich, I would rob banks  :smiley laughing:

----------


## DrAndy

any more pics of the house?

failing that, my best regards to all involved

----------


## Old Monkey

> any more pics of the house?
> 
> failing that, my best regards to all involved


One month from now, exactly, I'll have more pictures.

----------


## Mozzbie47

Great to see you are proud of your adopted son, you have given him an education and direction in life.  
Maybe some should take note and realise, if Thais are given a good education, they to can be as smart and in many cases, smarter than those in the west.
Good onya mate, you are a good man.

----------


## Yemen

All the best OM. I hope it all works out for you and your family.

----------


## KiCanCummins

> Thank you, guys. I find your answers positive and helpful. I keep making plans for my return mid-October and the massive changes to install. I'm happy to realise that my wife agrees and will be happy to forget about the constant stress, she's not very good at handling stress, she's a tiger and worry-angry tic-tac makes her sick. I will have to live with what has NOT been done, but it will give me time to prepare the land, the seeds and the workers.
> One question to youall, as my US southerners friends say, since this thread approaches the 80 000 mark for hits, making this a book? or something else?


OM it has all the makings of a book, play, Lakorn that even Shakespeare would envy!

Go for it and get rich on the proceeds :Smile: 

All the best CC

----------


## Carrabow

OM,


You did a house in the city. You did a house in the Country. Show us the prize!!

----------


## Old Monkey

Prize? Besides satisfaction? 
See the thread "Restauration of an Old House..." for the one in Chiang Mai.
If I can get the same worker, there will be a school holiday for the next weeks, the kids will be away, we could finish what we started even if I'm a bit weary of the results in my absence.

----------


## Old Monkey

9 or 10 live pink Milk baby piglets, for sale, 1500B, one month+ old, Call Amee 084 80 72 777. 100% organic, never had any food besides milk.

----------


## DrAndy

do a pic thread in the farming zone

----------


## RumpyPumpy

> The rest of the land is planted with squash, in the paddies, I want to use the SRI method, but they are very hard and very long to convince, It took me 5-6 years to convince my ex-manager. Now that he is gone, I have to start over with the workers.
> I got the spacing I wanted, but the plants were too old. Will see...
> 
> One plant at one foot interval, straight, so that we'll be able to weed every 10 dry days, because the water is not left standing like the traditional way.
> The last two years, we doubled the amount.


Post keeps disappearing, must be a glitch, can someone look into this please ?

Anyway, nice rice fields...how does the dry grow method work ?

----------


## Old Monkey

Check the SRI method.
It differs from the traditional way.
This way, you seed in a 4" of water. At 5-6 weeks old, you take them out and replant them, 3-5 at the time, under the water. Then it will grow under water until the last month, then the water is removed.
There are lots of roots dying at replanting, under water, where the oxygen is 3%, then the plants are so close together that they lack light and air. The result is average, and the average is low, even if rice is a very generous plant at 200 to one, while wheat is 30:1.

The SRI method, you plant the seeds in small trays, transplant at 8-12 days, in mud, one seedling at one foot spacing (30cmX30 cm) in straight lines, to ease the weeding. The water is removed and it is irrigated after the soil has cracked. The roots are forced to grow deeper. This way, at weeding, there is 22% oxygen at root level, lots of air and light all around the plant, straws start growing and will fill the space. I doubled the amount of rice produced with this method, it needs 1/5-1/10 the amount of seeds, of water.
Weeding is necessary, this is what workers do not like, but I found a cono-weeder in India which eases the weeding.

----------


## RumpyPumpy

> Check the SRI method.
> It differs from the traditional way.
> This way, you seed in a 4" of water. At 5-6 weeks old, you take them out and replant them, 3-5 at the time, under the water. Then it will grow under water until the last month, then the water is removed.
> There are lots of roots dying at replanting, under water, where the oxygen is 3%, then the plants are so close together that they lack light and air. The result is average, and the average is low, even if rice is a very generous plant at 200 to one, while wheat is 30:1.
> 
> The SRI method, you plant the seeds in small trays, transplant at 8-12 days, in mud, one seedling at one foot spacing (30cmX30 cm) in straight lines, to ease the weeding. The water is removed and it is irrigated after the soil has cracked. The roots are forced to grow deeper. This way, at weeding, there is 22% oxygen at root level, lots of air and light all around the plant, straws start growing and will fill the space. I doubled the amount of rice produced with this method, it needs 1/5-1/10 the amount of seeds, of water.
> Weeding is necessary, this is what workers do not like, but I found a cono-weeder in India which eases the weeding.


Thanks.

How about the cost factor of the labour for the extra weeding ? Like how many times do you have to weed from plant to harvest ?

So you are saying that if you got 8 bags of rice for 1 rai, then this method could get you around 15/16 is that right ?

And can this be used with any variety of rice, brown rice for example ?

I love rice.

----------


## Old Monkey

RumpyPumpy wrote "Thanks.

How about the cost factor of the labour for the extra weeding ? Like how many times do you have to weed from plant to harvest ?

So you are saying that if you got 8 bags of rice for 1 rai, then this method could get you around 15/16 is that right ?

And can this be used with any variety of rice, brown rice for example ?

I love rice."


I have'nt done the cost factor, but the number of weeding depends on the weather, and the speed of straw growth, how long it takes before there is not enough room between the plants to permit weeding, generally 2 times in my case. Not all rice are adapted to this, you need to find the variety that tends to multiply up to 30 and even 50 staws. I read that each weeding adds 1 ton per hectare...
We used to have 350 baskets for 11 rais when we grew the traditionnal way 11 years ago, last year we harvested 680 (too much rain), and 700 the year before, 3 baskets to one bag. So 21 bags per rai.
The best I found was a red medium length variety that a wwoofer gave me one pound of, this came from Africa. My "family" complained that it was too hard, they prefered white long rice. My sister and her husband said that this was the best rice they had ever tasted, I like it too.
This year, I lost control completly with my wife as manager. The rice is white and did very few straws, was transplanted at close to one month old, 2-3 plants at a time. I doubt the the harvest will be very good! There was also a bit of sticky rice planted.
Next season, I will take over, we'll see...

----------


## RumpyPumpy

Thanks for the info.

----------


## cambtek

This has been a great thread,I am exhausted just reading it all.I cant imagine the amount of energy required to run the farm and do the build.
All power to you brother,you are an inspiration.

----------


## Carrabow

We have been getting alot of rain in the Surin Area...


I guess up north it has been light?

----------


## Old Monkey

Back at it! Time to finish the kitchen!
I'm fixing to get water now. The well man has been promising to come for more than six months... Long live Thailand!
Yesterday, we cleaned the top water tank, the bottom was covered with muck. We used bleach and rinced, and rinced.

----------


## hillbilly

Great to see you back and good luck!

----------


## Old Monkey

I have problems with photobucket!
If you know of another site where I can keep photos, please tell me, I have a few for you.

----------


## DrAndy

TD's very own gallery?

----------


## Necron99

> I have problems with photobucket!
> If you know of another site where I can keep photos, please tell me, I have a few for you.



imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## Old Monkey

When I try to upload, it asks me to sign in, impossible!
When I ask for a new password (no choice) it promises to send me a email, that I never get! I've been paying for a couple of years for this!

----------


## Old Monkey

I found workers, finally!
The filter was not holding its water.
A leaky joint in the plastic, I don't know where exactly.
Back to the drawing board!

First, the rocks in the pool's filter were moved to one end, small bucket by small bucket. I thought that I needed to order 3-4 more truckloads! These are 3400 TB each. River bed round rocks.
The plan was to have one foot thick everywhere. There was a 4 to 5 foot stack at the end where the trucks dumped, and 6-8 inches everywhere else. The law of least effort is applied 100% of the time, in my absence!
This is physical!
Happily, it's not April! Cooler.
3 days of hard work.
Next, we removed the geotextiles sandwitching the plastic.
Then we poured concrete, with a waterproofind additive and a light reinforcement on the cleared half of the surface.
I want to put the plastic on the concrete to avoid contact between the cement and its chemicals with the water.
Then, a geotextile, then the pipes, and the rocks four inches  thick, then a geotextile and the remaining 8 inches of rocks where water plants will be.
I'm trying to think of a way to separate the sand and the rocks, these river bed rocks were not washed. There is a bit of sand.
I have 24 hours to find a solution, or be ready to live with the consequences?? of having sand present.

----------


## Old Monkey

http://i.imgur.com/Sd9oC.jpg
I'm trying with the new photo site.
The rocks are moved away, left are the plastic with a geotextile under and over.

----------


## Old Monkey

The rocks are at one end. Small bucket by small bucket!

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

Then, we prepare light steel reinforcement.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

They try, if you notice, to work in the shade as much as possible, but slow!
Except when a farang doubles the workload...

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

I wanted to get a ready-mix truck for the floor, but, there was a 3 days delay...
So,

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## zeitgeist

The swimming pool looks good, look forward to seeing the finished pictures. Expensive?

----------


## DrAndy

blimey, OM, you do like to make things complicated!

more so than a swimming pool

I hope it all works well, no more leaks

----------


## pseudolus

Excuse my ignorance (long shot asking that here, of course) but is the pond part a feeder / filter for the pool then?

By the way - heavenly pool. Top work!

----------


## woodenshoe

^ you have not been paying attention, have you?....

----------


## Necron99

> Excuse my ignorance (long shot asking that here, of course) but is the pond part a feeder / filter for the pool then?
> 
> By the way - heavenly pool. Top work!



Admittedly, it a big thread.
Yes, he is building a big bio filter for the pool.

----------


## pseudolus

> ^ you have not been paying attention, have you?....





> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance (long shot asking that here, of course) but is the pond part a feeder / filter for the pool then?
> 
> By the way - heavenly pool. Top work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sort of have been paying attention, and knew what it was right until the part in his last post that said "The filter was not holding its water. A leaky joint in the plastic, I don't know where exactly" thus sprung into my mind a traditions filter system somewhere with the plastic pipes etc forgetting he might have meant seam (not joint) in the plastic underlay. I then recalled talk of Koi carp, and thought the top part might then be Koi pond, especially useful when the hot japanese girl is there peering into the pond at the fish and he can sit on the bridge with his camera and take pics of her norks for us all to enjoy.

----------


## Old Monkey

DrAndy  		 		blimey, OM, you do like to make things complicated!

more so than a swimming pool

I hope it all works well, no more leaks

Thank you for your good wishes.
More complicated, always when you do things your way, or if it is the first time... I sometimes have to reinvent the wheel!
Experiences are always more time consumine and/or more expansive. The story of my life..
But it keeps me young, happy, on my toes.
This risky seams system, especially since I was not there when it was installed, and the workers chose to use tape rather than folding the edges one on top of the other, like I had said, this was a risk I was willing to take. I lost, I face the consequences now, I pay for learning...
I live with it, in fact, I spend a bit of time everyday with the workers, carrying buckets of rocks, working out, sweating and laughing with the cougar woman and her 20 years younger husband. Makes me feel good.
Now, the whole filter surface will be concrete, this should hold its water. On the surface, I put the plastic to cut the contact between water and the cement. This was the main reason why I did not decide to pour concrete there in the first place. Once again, I hope the my solution works, I think it will.
This also gives me the opportunity to add more pipes and to have different surfaces at different levels, for different types of flowers.
 :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

great to see this thread up and running againn  :Very Happy:

----------


## Old Monkey

With their help, I was reconciled with Photobucket!
In the second half, the rocks are removed.Tons of rocks!


Almost done.

----------


## Old Monkey

I'm very happy with those doors.


Wormanship and super quality of wood!
This looks like the final touch, the rest will be details.
We sleep there, and we'll cook too as soon as the stove is installed, tomorrow.
The water is there too, but I still wait for the artesian well to be dug. This was promised close to one year ago!
This was a long trip with long interruptions. Time enough for me to get the money!
I did not borrow for this one.

----------


## Old Monkey

A clear varnish brings out the grain of the rose wood.

----------


## DrAndy

> I put the plastic to cut the contact between water and the cement


people who keep kois do this




> 1.  For those ponds made out of concrete and cement, it is awfully  important to treat and neutralize the toxic materials that are in the  concrete and cement.  Once leached into the water, these are very potent  to your kois and will kill them in no time.  From my observations,  these toxic stuffs will make the water more alkaline than it should be.    
> 
> Solution:-   
> You would need an acidic medium to combat these nasty stuffs.  I  will recommend several bottles of rice vinegar to be put into the water  and let it soak for a week.  In addition to this, you can always buy  several pineapples, cut in half and rub them to the walls and the pond  bottom.  In addition, you can also cut a banana tree trunks into 1 foot  pieces and put them into the pond and let it soak for at least a week.   If you want to be doubly sure that all the toxic stuffs are all gone,  you can always do a second treatment i.e. a second dose.  During this  process, please do not put your filter materials into 
> your filter chamber and no UV lamp either.  After the stipulated  timeframe, get rid of the water and all, thoroughly rinse the pond, and  put in new water.  Make sure you put the antichlorine, aerates your pond  and put in the filter material in your filter chamber.  Let the system  sits for 24 hours.  By now, you can introduce 1 to 3 kois that you do  not care losing.  These are the guinea pigs for your pond.

----------


## DrAndy

as for those double doors, I have almost identical ones, but old and made of teak

when they are folded completely back, as yours can, the opening is wonderful

----------


## Necron99

Old Monkey, this bog filter, is it going to have standing water or is it a flood and drain type?

----------


## Old Monkey

This type of filter system, to my knowledge, has never been done at this latitude, so, I'm  treading on thin ice.
Algae, the effect of the cause alkalinity, is the only thing that I was made afraid of with my research.
So I made a plan B, even a C, and the valves that will control the flow of the water when the pump will be moving 25 000 litres per hour.
Second I made the total volume of the filter plus the pool as big as I dared and I could. I left the trees close by and it's shaded a long time everyday, to reduce the light in the filter.
The pump will not be on normally, but if there is lots of people swimming, it will be on, perhaps at night, or in the morning, I will adapt as much as I can with what I will observe.
At best, in a year from now, when the filter is established with its working bacterias, we will bathe in soft clear water at a warm temperature.
At worst, this filter will become a water flower garden, independant of the pool, with salt in the pool and a pool filter.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> I put the plastic to cut the contact between water and the cement
> 
> 
> people who keep kois do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU DR ANDY, I will certainly do that, and twice. Banana trunks, I use to feed my pigs. I invented a machine to chop the trunks, and there is always a one foot long piece left...
Emptying the thing is what I find more difficult, I will be accumulating water from my surface wells and this compete with the water we use actually in the houses, so it takes me a long time to fill two 40 000 litre tanks!

An artesian well should be dug, as it was promised to us close to one year ago :tieme:

----------


## Old Monkey

Today, we should finish the concrete for the second half of the pool filter. I keep reminding the placer that steel reinforcement does not work if not incorporated in the cement, but still, I'm satisfied that it's been done.

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

It could not be simple... 264 tiles were not placed properly, they unglued under the sun. I have been using wall tiles, which, according to my expert, was wrong.
He refuse to put them back in place, insist that I go find floor tiles of the same color and size. I will drive to Chiang Mai tomorrow and try...

----------


## Old Monkey

During that time, he will make the unseemly pipes dissappear. The photo is too dark, I'll take some more later.

----------


## Necron99

Retiling the whole pool or just the ones that fell off?
Floor tiles are thicker, if it's just the ones that came off....

----------


## Old Monkey

> Retiling the whole pool or just the ones that fell off?
> Floor tiles are thicker, if it's just the ones that came off....


Yes, you're right, I was told this would make a slight rise.
If I cannot match exactly the color, I will try to find a solution, at worst, have him put the same back...

----------


## Old Monkey

The photo is hard to read, there is too much shade, some branches will have to go.

----------


## nigelandjan

Comin on OM  well done mate .

BTW  just as an aside you have a beautiful camera there ,, the colours are so true to life ,,, I am taking a pure guess at a Canon Ixus of some kind

----------


## Old Monkey

No, Fuji Film, good results every time. The only weakness is its slow trigger. Good movies too. I'm very happy with it.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Retiling the whole pool or just the ones that fell off?
> Floor tiles are thicker, if it's just the ones that came off....


Just the ones that unglued. I could also remove the 6-7 at the end of lines and put another color.
I go to C Mai tomorrow.

----------


## Old Monkey

This is the central point of distribution under the rocks of the filter. I hope I have put a sufficient number of pipe to make it efficient.

The elbowed pipe in the middle comes directly from the pump.
This ws earlier today

The pipes are protected from sand clogging by a strip of geotextile.

----------


## Old Monkey

The pump has a capacity of moving 510 litres per minute. I estimate having 300 000 litres in the pool, so this should move the content twice a day.
I've prepared for 3 different scenarios depending on the results.
#1, The water is taken from the top and pushed under the filter, and comes back to the pool with the current.
#2, the water is pulled from the bottom of the filter to be injected under the pool by way of the 8 injectors on the floor of the pool.
#3, If the 2 options do not work, the water will be taken from the top and pushed throught a conventional pool filter. The bio-filter will be completly separated from the pool and will be a water flower garden. I'll use salt.
Ther is also the option of using a UV lamp, and probably a solar water heater, will see.

----------


## DrAndy

> 64 tiles were not placed properly, they unglued under the sun. I have been using wall tiles, which, according to my expert, was wrong. He refuse to put them back in place, insist that I go find floor tiles of the same color and size. I


If you used cement, they may have got too hot and the cement dried too quickly, but wall tiles and floor tiles should be no different (except strength for walking on)

you can glue them back with Weber Special glue cement, just a thin layer combed on

----------


## Necron99

That's quite a distribution system OM, and uphill, is your pump going to be up to the job? Are those pipes perforated?
Option 2 won't work I think, as the bottom of your bog will collect silt and debris.
I think Ive asked before, but how are you going to control mozzies?

----------


## pseudolus

> That's quite a distribution system OM, and uphill, is your pump going to be up to the job? Are those pipes perforated?
> Option 2 won't work I think, as the bottom of your bog will collect silt and debris.
> I think Ive asked before, but how are you going to control mozzies?


He'll be wanting these bad boys.

Amazon.com: Summit 111-5 Mosquito Dunks, 20-Pack: Patio, Lawn & Garden

----------


## sunsetter

keep saying the same things about this thread, bloody brilliant watching it come along!!!

----------


## Old Monkey

The pump will not have to work uphill, the filter water level will be the same as the pool level, and the pump also. The pipes are all perforated and seem to go uphill because there are different depths of water in the filter. In fact they will all be under water, the pump will simply move the water to the distributing center in the cement "well", then it will go everywhere because it will have to go somewhere!
There is a pre-filter for larger particles in the pump, for silk, and such.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 64 tiles were not placed properly, they unglued under the sun. I have been using wall tiles, which, according to my expert, was wrong. He refuse to put them back in place, insist that I go find floor tiles of the same color and size. I
> 
> 
> If you used cement, they may have got too hot and the cement dried too quickly, but wall tiles and floor tiles should be no different (except strength for walking on)
> 
> you can glue them back with Weber Special glue cement, just a thin layer combed on


I know you are right, it was 264 tiles. I got the Weber right from the stert, the heat got them...

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> 
> That's quite a distribution system OM, and uphill, is your pump going to be up to the job? Are those pipes perforated?
> Option 2 won't work I think, as the bottom of your bog will collect silt and debris.
> I think Ive asked before, but how are you going to control mozzies?
> 
> 
> He'll be wanting these bad boys.
> ...


Bacillus thurgensis israeli, BTI, I've used in my stream in Canada, for black flies. It works! You need a pH of 11 to activate it, which you will find in nature only in larvae of certain insects, mosquitoe and black fly, the first in standing water, the other in running water, like streams and rivers. It is destoyed by sun light. Perfectly harmless.
Yes, but I think that frogs and other insect eating animals will join in the bog and take care of the mosquito eggs. If not, then BTI will be welcome.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> The pump has a capacity of moving 510 litres per minute. I estimate having 300 000 litres in the pool, so this should move the content twice a day.
> I've prepared for 3 different scenarios depending on the results.
> #1, The water is taken from the top and pushed under the filter, and comes back to the pool with the current.
> #2, the water is pulled from the bottom of the filter to be injected under the pool by way of the 8 injectors on the floor of the pool.
> #3, If the 2 options do not work, the water will be taken from the top and pushed throught a conventional pool filter. The bio-filter will be completly separated from the pool and will be a water flower garden. I'll use salt.
> Ther is also the option of using a UV lamp, and probably a solar water heater, will see.


I think that #1 will not work
 #2 would be the way to go
The thing about swimming pools is that water flow you need to keep water moving. 
OM good luck with your pool, but if #3 become the next option pm me I can help.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Also I like to add you have a lot of pipe work there with no support.
When it fill with water it will be very heavy & could damage your pump housing.
So if you have already had a plan, to support your pipe work.

----------


## Old Monkey

Yes, you're right, there will be walls built around, also for sound proofing, and the pipes will be supported.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> The pump has a capacity of moving 510 litres per minute. I estimate having 300 000 litres in the pool, so this should move the content twice a day.
> I've prepared for 3 different scenarios depending on the results.
> #1, The water is taken from the top and pushed under the filter, and comes back to the pool with the current.
> #2, the water is pulled from the bottom of the filter to be injected under the pool by way of the 8 injectors on the floor of the pool.
> #3, If the 2 options do not work, the water will be taken from the top and pushed throught a conventional pool filter. The bio-filter will be completly separated from the pool and will be a water flower garden. I'll use salt.
> Ther is also the option of using a UV lamp, and probably a solar water heater, will see.
> ...


Can you tell me why? It looks to me like the easiest (1)...
Furthermore, this is a natural pool, water does not contain chlorine nor salt, this does not need to be adjusted constantly. Regular pools move all the time, but if it was only my wife and I swimming, for example, it could go one week without pumping, this is what I've understood by the research I've made.
Then, if there was more activities, it could run all night...

----------


## Ratchaburi

(#2, the water is pulled from the bottom of the filter to be injected under the pool by way of the 8 injectors on the floor of the pool.)

I am talking about the direction the water will flow.
The water flowing down thought your filter bed.
You have a very large area as a filter bed, it is called slow filtration.

----------


## Old Monkey

> (#2, the water is pulled from the bottom of the filter to be injected under the pool by way of the 8 injectors on the floor of the pool.)
> 
> I am talking about the direction the water will flow.
> The water flowing down thought your filter bed.
> You have a very large area as a filter bed, it is called slow filtration.


Is'n it the other direction that is adopted by regular pools? The dirtier water on top is pulled by 3 scuppers and then pushed through a filter? In this case going from the distribution point in the middle of the filter, then in the pipes. It will pass slowly up between the rocks, the impurities captured by the bacterial fauna on the surfaces of the rocks, and also by the roots of the plants? The excess water will flow back to the pool. (1)
What is it in your argument that I don't understand?

----------


## Old Monkey

A few branches are pruned

----------


## Old Monkey

The roof and part of the walls. The pipes are supported!

----------


## hillbilly

I am a novice with these Hi-So affairs but I would tend to lean towards Ratchburi's suggestion.

It appears that some of the bricks laid on top of each other have mortar while some layers do not.

Anyway, good luck with the project.!

----------


## Ratchaburi

Well I hope you have a prefilter, so the rubish from your skimmer will not cloge your under drain system.
That why they run the water though your media first.
Good luck I'm sure you know what you ase doing.
Great Thread OM

----------


## Old Monkey

> I am a novice with these Hi-So affairs but I would tend to lean towards Ratchburi's suggestion.
> 
> It appears that some of the bricks laid on top of each other have mortar while some layers do not.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the project.!


This is an ongoing work. He was waiting for me to come back to make sure how to finish. There will not be mortar between the rows, but inside the blocks.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Well I hope you have a prefilter, so the rubish from your skimmer will not cloge your under drain system.
> That why they run the water though your media first.
> Good luck I'm sure you know what you ase doing.
> Great Thread OM


There is a prefilter on the pump, for larger shit, sorry, I mean impurities... I'm celebrating a lot of work being completed these days, Cuba Libre, after two, my english changes, but I'm sure that you guys don't mind. ::chitown::

----------


## Old Monkey

A second coat, clear matt, so it won't be shiny when dry.
The ceilings will be terminated, for now, we sleep somewhere else tonight.
Bedroom. There will be a fan with lights there, to replace the do-nut shape fluorescent that just flicks on and off and never stays on.

----------


## Old Monkey

Bathroom ceiling.
This is the center room, I call it the orchid room. The tall walls and the ceiling have not been varnished yet, tomorrow...

----------


## Old Monkey

This coconut tree grows very fast!The facade, with a reflexion of the mountains in the pation glass door.

----------


## Old Monkey

I like the way this guy works. Where I come from, wood carving capital of Quebec called St Jean Port Joli, we have a lumberjack tradition and we use chain saws to carve wood, snow and ice!
He uses the tools he's used to.
With a scrap of wood and two nails, he marks a half circle, alignes it with a chalk line.
With his machete, he removes the excess wood.This is precision work, and quick too.
He will then smoothe the whole thing with the 5'' plane
Impressive and efficient!

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Necron99

> 



Time honoured craftsmanship? With a great ruddy electric plane?
bloody cheating that is.
What ever happened to these?



I had thought he was going to turn out a balustrade carved with the story of the taking of osaka castle with just a machete and pocketknife...

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time honoured craftsmanship? With a great ruddy electric plane?
> bloody cheating that is.
> ...


That would be for me to do... And after four months of long hours of work, you would show yourself generous and offer me 500 TB for the masterpiece :cmn:

----------


## Old Monkey

Voilà! A teak wood place for my tooth brush!
I like!

----------


## Dead Metal

Tres bonne. Bien fait. Magnifique. Projet exceptionnel. un tel courage. Courage telle.
You, sir, are an inspiration to us all. Thank you for sharing with us. It took a long time ( after work only ) but i have finally read it all. But i did find your manager incident rather worrying as i have always believed in fair play and justice and neither seem to exist in the LOS. 
Please continue with your good work.

----------


## Old Monkey

The well digging machines are here, close to one year late!
Last year, we were thinking of doing a water filtering and bottling business, and we were told that the water needed to come from a deep well to get approval by the government, away from surface pollution, agriculture in this area consists mostly of applying herbicides, then fongicide, NPK and insecticides. These will naturally end up in the surface water, gravity being one law of physics...
And the lower part of the farm is at the lowest of the valley. There is a well there, the first hand dug one, the water level is one foot above the surrounding soil...
We found a "well man" to explain it to us and he promised to come dig it in the near future. As this future became less and less near, I pretty much abandoned the idea, the marketing of drinking water is occupied, so it seems.
By the time I changed my mind, there had been a building constructed, now occupied by food for pigs.
So, he showed up the second day of the year, the next year. We had signed a contract. It will be expansive, but I am willing to take a chance even if it is not to be marketed. 
This should add to our quality of life. 2000 litres per hour.
We needed permission from the local authorities, including the "tree police". They refused the spot I had chosen, close to the highest placed tank, at 150 m from the house, so we used divining rods and picked a spot, promising, right behind the house.
they've been at it for two days now.
Lots of noise and lots of dust.
Photos coming soon.

----------


## terry57

Just amazing what you have achieved mate. Incredible.

Good luck with the future.

----------


## blowin

Thats a good one I was only discussing with my wife about drilling a well for our Durian farm. The method we are using at the moment is a pump from a pond to a sprinkler system which is not a reliable water source with levels dropping so interested in how you get on.

----------


## Old Monkey

Starting to get furniture (this concept, furniture, does not exist in the thai culture, they did not have a word for it, they borrowed and use "furniture").
I hesitate between no furniture, which is more in line with the traditional Japanese way, but a bit hard on an old farang ass, and having my own made, since comfort is absent here!
I will keep simplicity in mind, lines and zen.

----------


## Old Monkey

But back to the well...
A tractor to level the ground for the big truck.

----------


## Old Monkey

The air pump is on another big truck.

----------


## Old Monkey

Once leveled and all set, with much dust, the digging starts.
Pipes are added the deeper it gets.

----------


## Old Monkey

Finally, Saturday, 66 metres deep, 1500 litres per hour. The pipes are taken out and cleaned.
The contract stipulated 2000!
So, Sunday, he comes to me to explain that I have a choice to make!
1, a casting with cement and clay will be made and he will go drilling at another site on the farm, so that, if he finds another 1500 L. I will need to buy 2 submersible pumps and will have 3000 L !!!
2, no casting, the well is filled, and I end up, with lots of questionning and translating, that he will move his trucks away...
So, I don't have a choice on where he will dig the well #2 either, it's on a flat surface close to a fish pond so that his truck will be parked on a flat spot! 
I use his divining rods and there is no reaction with them, with him too. Will there be water there? 
But he has "experience" and the site he chose is sure to have water at 30 m.
This fear of loosing face makes discussion impossible.
His mind is made up before. He will play the part of consulting me. Normally, I will ask question and not too many... But at the end, he will do as he had decided before.
I should not be aggravated, all I have to do is smile and pay.
The first years I was here, this was impossible! Now, I know it's no use trying. This culture is immovable. As easy to change as a pyramid in Egypt!
This is why they never got colonized during the centuries when the Chinese, the Indians, the Vietnamese, the Cambogians, the Burmese were under the boots of Europeans. Very powerful, right?
Well, being close to the education system, it is also a major weakness. When the Asean treaty is being applied in 2017, the poor uneducated thais will be eaten alive by the vietnamese, the burmese and other neighbours who received a real education!
My oldest girl, who spent one year in farang land school, and who gets excellent grades in all subjects, my Amee-Loulou, all smiles and good will, she frightens her teacher. Why? Because she asks questions!
Think about that...

----------


## Old Monkey

Now, I'm obsessed with a tricky problem.
The filter of the swimming pool does not hold its water, exactly at the same level as before I had cement poured everywhere!
Tons of rocks were moved twice...
I meditate on this for a couple of weeks now, trying to find a solution that will involve a minimum of efforts.

I thought that a joint between the bridge post base and the new cement was the weakness, but the water is over this level.

----------


## sunsetter

oh man.... im dying to see that pond progress.....

----------


## Old Monkey

And me!

----------


## KiCanCummins

Water goes to the same level as before!!! there is a clue, it has to be at this level. If you can mark this some how and work around the filter and see if you can see any thing that may be suspect to leaking. another way is to add a food colouring dye to the pond, I realize you may NOT want to do this and fill it up again and you should see on the other side where the water is coming out. This would also give an indication of APPROXIMATELY where the leak is. Water has a mind of its own when trying to track down leaks and can be very deceiving. 

As for these Thai workers doing it their way, I had a car port installed by a contractor that was recommended, I saw some of his work and hired him. I had drawn the plans on cad and gave him instructions on what I wanted, came back the next day WTF not what I wanted. I got back at him in the end, he kept on wanting a bonus for doing a good job I said ok ok every day until he was finished then deducted 10% from the price and paid him the last payment - the 10% and no bonus and told him to F Off. :kma: 
Cheeky buggers these guys.

Hope you can get this sorted out OM.

KCC

----------


## Loombucket

Just caught up with this cracking thread. Great home you have there Old Monkey, keep up the good work!

----------


## Old Monkey

Before moving the equipment, the well is cleaned with a shot of compressed air. There was a 4" PVC casing pushed in the night before, 66 m deep, estimated 1500 l per hour.

----------


## Old Monkey

After removing the gravel, geotextile and plastic, here is the biggest hole discovered! And there are others... I was not over his shoulder, watching his every move, it's my fault, and he had been drinking!

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

This waterproofing coat is made with no rocks, sand and cement only, with a silicone additif and "Tiger" cement will not do!

----------


## Old Monkey

Eagle cement?

----------


## Old Monkey



----------


## Old Monkey

A morning view to meditate on at breakfast.This is a cool season, it gets as low as 13o to 17o in the morning, but the sky is blue 9 days out of 10... How could anyone complain?

----------


## Old Monkey

Note that the rubber trees leaves have suddenly turned yellow and are falling, which marks the end of this first season... for 3 months.

----------


## Necron99

That first job they did on the cement looks rough as guts, not surprised it leaks.

----------


## DrAndy

as was said, the leak will be where the water level drops down to, and there may be others above

so not that difficult to trace......

----------


## John the pie

OM I have been calling on TD for almost 3 years and this is the best and most riveting thread I have read. I have to admit I have no skills in any part of the condtuction industry and  less knowledge. I congratulate you on your industry and inovation in overcoming problems. I love your attitude to the indigenous population and your obvious love and trust in your family and your understandingof their ways. too many expect western standards instead of accepting theirs. I sympathise with your loss of farm  manager and the circumstances it happened. 
This is a breath of fresh air so different fromthe usual complaints and denigration of everything Thai, domucjh of it I wonder why some of them are here instead of returning to where they would seem to be happier.

----------


## Old Monkey

Now that I see the light at the end of the tunnel for  the swimming pool, I will redo the other house next month, repaint the walls, repair the roof and ceilings, put water heaters in each of the 4 bathrooms and revolving fans in each room (there are 6).
My goal is to rent the rooms for long staying guests, minimum one month.
My social life is quasi inexistent, this would give me a chance to have an intelligent conversation now and then without a phone or Skype.
My wife agrees completly, it would be steady money, which is the most important thing for her. 
It would keep her busy, which is the most important thing for me!
It would include meals, clothes washing, the use of the pool and the sharing of this paradise. I'm thinking of 600B/day, all inclusive.
What do you guys think?
I also want to make 3 rooms each with a private intrance in my house in downtown Chiang Mai, so that my guests could spend some time in the city, this time not including the food.
So, the offer would be varied and could attract the kind of interesting people I would welcome in my life.
I'm selling all the pigs, as fast as I can, my farming days are almost over. I enjoyed the 11-12 years of it, time to move on...

----------


## Old Monkey

According to my well digger, the second well, at 50 metres deep, gives 3000 litres an hour! It smells nothing, looks good. 15 m of sand, then 35 m of rock. I want to have it analysed for nitrates, bacteria and pH. I will seach for a filter system that will assure a drinking quality, if it is possible.
The first well will be in reserve in case something happens.

----------


## Old Monkey

These are the 4" PVC pipe casing, 50 m. The top ones do not have holes, and there is a 6"pipe around for the first 15 m, with the space filled with clay.

----------


## Old Monkey

Now, a 1HP submersible pump is in the well and is on to test for quantity. The estimate stands at 3000 litres per hour...

----------


## Old Monkey

The waterproofing continues.

----------


## Old Monkey

For the last day, we start by wetting the walls.
Then it is placed with attention to details
It is caressed, then "flatté" wit a soft broom.

----------


## Mamasun

Hi Oldmonkey !

how much for such a deep well ? my well is only 5,5 m and not enought deep...i have only 70 cms water level...!...thats mean almost no water in the dry season...and it smell a little bit !!!

you have a so big and nice property !!!! 

thanks

----------


## hillbilly

> my well is only 5,5 m and not enought deep...i have only 70 cms water level...!...thats mean almost no water in the dry season...and it smell a little bit !!!thanks


No easy answer, it all depends on where you live.

----------


## DrAndy

ask the local wellmen to have a look and tell you what they think

quite often, they are completely right

----------


## Old Monkey

The first well was 66 m deep, with a debit of 1500 litres per hour, 1/2 litre per second.
The second well is 50 m deep with 1 L/second, 3500 l per hour.
The digging was a contract guaranteeing 2000 l.
The price was 150 000B.
If I add 2 submersible pumps, the wiring and control boxes, a filter and pipes, and miscelenius fittings, say 70 000B more.
I'm happy with this.

----------


## Old Monkey

So, tomorrow, my man will add a coat of cement powder in water and waterproofing stuff.
Saturday, without moving the rocks, we will pour water and test the filter.
I will empty it one more time, with a 7-10 days with banana trunk pieces in it.
After, replace the rocks, refill and hope that the biological fauna builts itself in less than a year.
I will be absent for 3 weeks at the end of February, to take care of business at minus twenty, then I want to start swimming every day.
I will be installing a solar water heater, I like warm water.
Since this type of system has never been tried in the tropics, it will be interesting to see.

----------


## Old Monkey

The job is done.

----------


## Old Monkey

Too many leaves, too much shade, we had 8 rubber trees cut down.;-((

----------


## hillbilly

Great job and hopefully IT IS DONE!

But if it is like my projects...

----------


## Loombucket

Looking really good now, I love that bridge. Well done.

----------


## Old Monkey

Now 3 coats of pure cement-water with the silicone additif.This should have been done the first time!You guys do an economy of experience, do it that way when you want a waterproof wall!

----------


## Old Monkey

Now all we need is a test! A couple of days to fill it up, a couple to see how fast the level goes down, with evaporation being accounted for... If it looks tight, I empty it one more time, replace the rocks and fill it. A banana trunk week to neutralize the cement emissions, empty it one last time to rinse and fill it for good.
I'm so lucky to have so much water;-))
Sorry for the repeat!

----------


## sunsetter

good on you for seeing it through, now, pics!!!!



please  ::chitown::

----------


## Old Monkey

Photos will come...
Let's run the test first!
Internet and phone is now at the japanese house, it took a 200 metre 1" pipe. Pulling a string with the vacuum cleaner did not work. The string was too light and was pulled ahead of the paper ball, it bunched and blocked the pipe.
Then, I started pushing a steel wire, but, after 20-30 metres, the pipe had to be moved back and forth to ease the wire in. At the end, I needed 5 different "swingers" to get the steel to be pushed in inch by inch. It made me think of a first time for a virgin, no fun!
The phone wire was then pulled throught, like we had done with electricity.
I will get the pipe burried, so, no posts and visible wires.
I wanted two modems, one in each house, but the TOT guys said "maimy", cannot do, unless you pay for two phones and two internet connection. I would have found this acceptable, since my company in farangland would pay for it, but my wife found this extra money unacceptable.
She got some information on an emitting device that would give access everywhere on the farm. I'm waiting to see.

----------


## Old Monkey

Could somebody tell me where I could get the water analysed, first biologically for traces of bacterias, like Ecoli, and also a physico-chemical analysis for traces of metal, calcium, nitrates and its pH?
To me this water looks very good, but I need to know. The well-man advised a filter with sand and with charcoal, manganese sandwiched in between. At the same time, he is 100% sure that pigs will be very healthy drinking it, so will fish, without filtration.

----------


## nevets

Should have put the cables in or a draw wire as you asembled the pipe/conduit.

----------


## BKKBILL

Not that I want the pool project to end but hope all goes well for the leak test. With the temperatures you were commenting on I can assume you are heading back to Canada if so have a safe trip.

----------


## Old Monkey

" 		 		Should have put the cables in or a draw wire as you asembled the pipe/conduit."
200metres long in one piece? The steel wire was used as a draw wire. This conduit was a 200 m long "carlon" one inch pipe.

----------


## Necron99

> Could somebody tell me where I could get the water analysed, first biologically for traces of bacterias, like Ecoli, and also a physico-chemical analysis for traces of metal, calcium, nitrates and its pH?
> To me this water looks very good, but I need to know. The well-man advised a filter with sand and with charcoal, manganese sandwiched in between. At the same time, he is 100% sure that pigs will be very healthy drinking it, so will fish, without filtration.




Try CM University.

----------


## Old Monkey

Testing, testing! One well throws one litre par second. So, we need 8-10 hours a day, then we stop for the night to check if the water went down.
It did not!

----------


## Old Monkey

After 3 days, the filter was about full.
Around 6:00, the pool is shaded.

I estimate 100 000 litres for the volume of the filter, with a 4-5 inches missing. The pool will have to be filled and this is where the exchanges will be occuring.

----------


## Old Monkey

A last clean-up before the filter is siphoned into the pool.
. Then, extra pipes to siphon.

----------


## gusG

Yeah team!

I hope it all goes well now. :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

That is one hell of a pool OM  ,, well done indeed to see such a huge project through .

It looks absolutely beautiful , a place like that I could only ever dream of ,,, ah well mabe next time round  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> a place like that I could only ever dream of


It has been a bit of a nightmare though, let's hope all the problems are fixed now

----------


## Old Monkey

Dr Andy writes :
"It has been a bit of a nightmare though, let's hope all the problems are fixed now"
Not a nightmare, even if someone could see it that way. 
When you take a chance and try new ways, shit happens... But again, shit happens even if you try the safe way!
A very exciting trip! I went throught changes, some of them brought by events out of my control, but a vision took form, a career went on, then off, lots of things were done, lots more to come. There are flowers to choose and plant, gardens to install...
This thread was like a daily companion for me, I enjoyed taking the pictures and reading your thoughts, and I will keep doing it.
In one of my past lifes, I was building experimental houses with a companion who was writing a book on each. I now understand better the satisfaction one gets in sharing.
Saturday, Feb. 9, starting at 2:00PM, my wife organizes a big party with people from all around, a Christian blessing of the house, similar, I think, as would have been a Boudhist ceremony if she had been a boudhist. She expects 200 people to come! Few of them can speak farang. There will be food and pops for everybody.
"Pendre la cremailliere" is the french term for this.
I will invite the farangs I know, and you guys too! I will have a chance to speak english.
So, if you are interested and close enough to drive 103 km North  :France: from Chiang Mai, write me a message and I will send you a plan on how to get here.
It's a nice country, if you have never been here before.

----------


## Bilbobaggins

> Dr Andy writes :
> "It has been a bit of a nightmare though, let's hope all the problems are fixed now"
> Not a nightmare, even if someone could see it that way. 
> When you take a chance and try new ways, shit happens... But again, shit happens even if you try the safe way!
> A very exciting trip! I went throught changes, some of them brought by events out of my control, but a vision took form, a career went on, then off, lots of things were done, lots more to come. There are flowers to choose and plant, gardens to install...
> This thread was like a daily companion for me, I enjoyed taking the pictures and reading your thoughts, and I will keep doing it.
> In one of my past lifes, I was building experimental houses with a companion who was writing a book on each. I now understand better the satisfaction one gets in sharing.
> Saturday, Feb. 9, starting at 2:00PM, my wife organizes a big party with people from all around, a Christian blessing of the house, similar, I think, as would have been a Boudhist ceremony if she had been a boudhist. She expects 200 people to come! Few of them can speak farang. There will be food and pops for everybody.
> "Pendre la cremailliere" is the french term for this.
> ...


I think it's an absolutely incredible project OM, and it looks amazing, hats off to you for having the will and tenacity to see this through, by far my favourite thread on TD.

I wish you well to finish everything with the minimum of fuss. 

Top man!! 

 :bananaman:

----------


## CalEden

OM, thanks for sharing?

----------


## Old Monkey

The morning light changes on a dayly basis, but it inspires contemplation and serenity, whatever the circumstances...
The rubber trees are loosing their leaves, and an exceptional rain is in preparation.
We now see further.

----------


## Old Monkey

Two Lisu women came to help a general cleaning in preparation of the house warming party next saturday.
I find their features very fine and a classical beauty, whatever their age.

----------


## Old Monkey

Murphy’s Law applies, every time!
  This time, the pool was not holding its water, and the pool was about half full, 110cm…
  At first, we believed it was the stainless foot rests at one metre depth, the screws had gone throught the wall somehow, easy enough to plug with a bead of silicone, but the water kept going down below that level…
  So I thought that the drain pipe was broken or had come unglued… 
  So we started digging… 



  On observing the newly visible pipe, I saw water going along the 3 ‘’ pipe. This would stop when the drain was plugged in the pool.
  So, I remembered employees pushing a steel rod in the drain to clear the cement and leaves during the building, and the sound it did when the elbow was finally hit…
  So, this elbow was broken… 
  No other choice but to break the concrete, get to that elbow, more than one foot down, and replace it.
  A jackdrill, a good worker, and lots of patience!
  I am afraid that we will not be able to let people swim at the party next Saturday, but I’m still optimistic.

----------


## Old Monkey

The rocks were replaced as soon as the filter was dry.

----------


## Old Monkey

The filter was refilled over the week-end, while the repairs were done on the pool.

----------


## Old Monkey

Pipes were replaced on the outside.

----------


## Old Monkey

Pipes were uncovered, might as well and identified
I do not send my shower and sink water to the septic tank, which explains the extra pipes...
At the same time, the water coming out of the filter, from the well will be used in the holding tank in the house.
Water pipes are buriedSo are all electric wires, buried inside pipes, invisible.

----------


## DrAndy

oh dear

stuffing an iron rod through plastic

sorry for you, let's hope that is it!

----------


## Old Monkey

We brought our first water flowers from Chiang Mai today. It seemed like a lot in the pick-up... but it's very little in this huge water plan.Lotus, one, for deep water, reeds for shallow parts.

----------


## Old Monkey

> oh dear
> 
> stuffing an iron rod through plastic
> 
> sorry for you, let's hope that is it!


???
There a bent iron rod to hold the PVC pipe down in this photo, I don't get your point???
If you mean pushing the electric wires inside a pipe, this is all done, 4 inches by 4 inches, with somebody else whipping the pipe. It was done in my absence, I'm happy to say.

----------


## Necron99

he is lamenting the worker who punctured your elbow joint in the pool.

----------


## Old Monkey

We got a new companion for Maaloy, our rothwiller, he's 2,5 months old.Judging by the size of its paws, it's going to be a tall dog. Very calm, always sleeping, I called it "Dormi", from "endormi" in french, meaning sleeping.
That's Maaloy, a sweet baby, 3 years old, he terrorize Thais, which is his job, but he's a pussy, would not fight to save his life, or mine...

----------


## Old Monkey

> he is lamenting the worker who punctured your elbow joint in the pool.


Oh yes, thank you!
This was done many times, but it will NOT be done again!

----------


## Old Monkey

I remember reading that the water plants in the filter had to be bare-roots, no soil. So that they will do their job, cleaning the water.
But the lady who sold us the plants had never heard of this... My wife wants to put "pills" in the soil to make the flowers grow faster, and other employees agree with her. So, I'm one more time on an uphill trip!
Right now, the filter is too new to be established and in function. This will take time. So, I accepted to let the flowers in their pot for a couple of weeks, while I write to the author of the books I've used to plan this natural pool, and ask him to confirm that the flowers are in rocks, no soil at all, and that they will survive.
This kind of arrangement has never been tried in the tropics, I'm walking a new path. Patience is a must.

----------


## DrAndy

> he is lamenting the worker who punctured your elbow joint in the pool.


exactly, ta

----------


## DrAndy

> nd ask him to confirm that the flowers are in rocks, no soil at all, and that they will survive. This kind of arrangement has never been tried in the tropics, I'm walking a new path. Patience is a must.


I suppose if they get enough nutrients it is OK

maybe depends on which plants would like it

----------


## Necron99

^ Stick a crap load of fish in the pool and some airators in the bog and it will work out fine.
Fertiliser pills in the plants though is going to mean fertiliser chems in the pool..

----------


## KiCanCummins

> ^ Stick a crap load of fish in the pool and some airators in the bog and it will work out fine.
> Fertiliser pills in the plants though is going to mean fertiliser chems in the pool..


I totally agree NO PILLS, NO FERTILIZER, you will have a big bunch of algae in there before you know it and it will clog up the filter. Unless you harvest it and make bio-fuel out of it!!!

KC

----------


## Old Monkey

Today, even if the pool was not completly filled, it is no virgin anymore!
My good friend Marcel insisted in being the first to jump in.
Then the children had a good time.

----------


## Old Monkey

This is a big pool!The different levels let them crawl...

----------


## Old Monkey

This water playing was preceded by songs, prayers and a very good meal, my wife had spent the whole night preparing, with the help of a few good friends, all Lisus.I like the Lisu type, specially in girls! Here are a few portraits.This one is half yankee...

----------


## Old Monkey

This is the mother.Praying.This chinese baby was adopted by the preacher, not wanted by his father-mother. That's a stong 9 months olf m-f.

----------


## Old Monkey

The house, with a special angle and a special light.My auntie is a beauty!

----------


## Old Monkey

And now, plaisir des yeux, a few of my favorites, starting with my sweet wife.

----------


## slackula

Very nice to see people finally enjoying your beautiful pool after all the work you have put into it. Congratulations!

----------


## DrAndy

the last is lovely; seems like your camera won't work pointed at men though

good times, makes the struggle worth it

----------


## Old Monkey

You found me out! I prefer girls. I have eyes that won't quit looking at women, and so many of the ones I see have a beauty that touches my soul... and the rest of me!

----------


## blowin

> You found me out! I prefer girls. I have eyes that won't quit looking at women, and so many of the ones I see have a beauty that touches my soul... and the rest of me!


I have to agree very beautiful ladies. The other thing congratulations with the pool and your home also very beautiful .

----------


## jizzybloke

She's a real cutie in the orange and white top!

Awesome looking pool OM, well done at last....!

----------


## Photoman

Very beautiful house , it was great to see the skills .

 thank you for sharing .

----------


## daveboy

Thats the fellow from the TV programme Monkey isn't it?

----------


## Necron99

> Thats the fellow from the TV programme Monkey isn't it?


Lol, I was thinking that. A few years on mind you.

----------


## Dead Metal

..wow.....what a fantastic pool. Well done after all the work you put into this build you must feel very proud. Fantastic

----------


## swampfox1001

Wonderful house and pool! Lovely wife!

----------


## Old Monkey

The corn shows its flowers.

The rubber trees have suddenly all new leaves, pale green compared to the dry brown vegetation everywhere else, after a dry spell since November, 4 months

----------


## Old Monkey

The flower garden has its first flower!
This is eatable!

----------


## Old Monkey

I took this from another thread, thought it was important!
 Quote:
     					Originally Posted by *DrAndy*  (Constructing Pool, Bad Pour - Need Advice) 
_ Quote:
     					Originally Posted by Old Monkey 
I'm just refilling my pool for the second time (300 m3), after an algea bloom I could not control

just throw in a couple of cups of algacide, then filter, then backwash all the crap out

yes, you don't have a filter so all the dead algae will sink to the bottom, making a sludge you could vacuum out_

Thank you! Will do!

----------


## ootai

Old Monkey
I have been reading this thread of yours for for a couple of years now and am very envious of your lovely house, beautiful views, magnificent pool and I suppose of tha fact that you have the eye candy to satisfy your need to admire beautiful women.  I hope the garden pool filter works well for you in the future.
You are a lucky man, but probably because of the expression "the harder you work the luckier you get". Good luck for all your endeavours in the future.

I think your more immediate problem will be what is going to happen when this thread gets to 100,000 views.  Is the system going to crash as everyone expected regarding the Y2K issue?

----------


## Koetjeka

> Also visited Amsterdam, it was sunny and warm. The tallest girls in the world, the only country where you can see a six-foot tall woman wearing high heel shoes, interminable legs...
> 425 people per square km!
> Tolerant, intelligent.
> 3-story bicycle parking lot
> 
> No motor 15 passenger vehicle
> 
> And a very intelligent approach to drugs, much more than the war other countries will never win.
> 
> ...


That's the capital of my country  :smiley laughing: 

Have you seen the sex shops and the massive beer bike?

----------


## DrAndy

> and the massive beer guts?


and those

----------


## Old Monkey

> Old Monkey
> I have been reading this thread of yours for for a couple of years now and am very envious of your lovely house, beautiful views, magnificent pool and I suppose of tha fact that you have the eye candy to satisfy your need to admire beautiful women.  I hope the garden pool filter works well for you in the future.
> You are a lucky man, but probably because of the expression "the harder you work the luckier you get". Good luck for all your endeavours in the future.
> 
> I think your more immediate problem will be what is going to happen when this thread gets to 100,000 views.  Is the system going to crash as everyone expected regarding the Y2K issue?


I hadn't thought of that! A serious matter, no doubt!!!
I was wandering how to celebrate 100 000... A party?
Did anybody else get there before?
Should I write a book?
Thanks to the successful digging of the wells, I have lots of water, for the pool. I started drinking it this past week, it's good tasting, clear with no smell.
It takes close to one week to fill the whole thing.
The kids are on holidays next week, I think they will enjoy.
I'll be leaving for snow country March 6, for 3 weeks. I will keep in touch with the family to decide how long to run the pump, and miss the smoke season, for the most part.

----------


## Old Monkey

A small consolation, and April will be warmer, so this thing will be useful.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> Also visited Amsterdam, it was sunny and warm. The tallest girls in the world, the only country where you can see a six-foot tall woman wearing high heel shoes, interminable legs...
> 425 people per square km!
> Tolerant, intelligent.
> 3-story bicycle parking lot
> 
> No motor 15 passenger vehicle
> ...


No, I was with my wife, did not see any... Should I have? What is a beer bike?

----------


## Koetjeka

Too bad you didn't see one, it's a weird sight to be honest. A cafe on wheels:

----------


## justincase 13

Hey OM 
     wow the place really looks great. Might I suggest a product that should help keep you pool in a healthy balance if you find it difficult to manage at certain times of the year or under heavy use. Really from the looks of your thread you would be able to use this in many ways. If your not already familiar with Effective Microorganisms®, also known as EM1® I think you might find this interesting.. Here is a link to a trade mark brand, but I have found this product in Chiang Rai and Chiang Mai for around 55 baht per Lt. Very cheap (IMO) 
EM-1 Microbial Products
Chiang Rai down town small health food store across from old bus station 
Chiang Mai Vegetarian society  HappyCow: Chiang Mai Vegetarian Society - 42 Mahidol Rd T Haiya, Chiang Mai, Thailand 50200 : Driving Directions

----------


## Old Monkey

EM? I never thought of that!
Like, to start the filter? Explain your reasoning please, I"m very interested.
I'v used EM in compost, in compost tea, on the leaves and on the soil.
I will meditate on that during the next 3 weeks in the snow.
I hope I will not regret this going away.

----------


## nigelandjan

Wonderfull OM  just had a catch up with all your pool opening pics .

As said before some very beautifull classic far Eastern beauties ! 

That gorgeous gal in that kinda orange stripy top corrr!   I wonder if she realises just how beautifull she is with her little nose and natural colour skin ?

----------


## justincase 13

> EM? I never thought of that!
> Like, to start the filter? Explain your reasoning please, I"m very interested.
> I'v used EM in compost, in compost tea, on the leaves and on the soil.
> I will meditate on that during the next 3 weeks in the snow.
> I hope I will not regret this going away.



I don't have any personal experience using this product in ponds our tapalia like the algae. But I did read this from the trademark brands web site "
Simply start adding a small amount of EM1® (1 part per 10,000 parts water) on a monthly basis and the pond will clear up in no time.  Take a look at this pond in the Houston area (see video on left) that started off looking pretty nasty, but in a couple months cleared up to be a gorgeous pond."

----------


## Old Monkey

Here we go again! The stupidest habit of Thailand, and of neighbors too : fires. Forget the sky for a month, the mountains around will all be burned.This was interrupted temporarilly with two days of rain, a rare thing between November and May.This is what it's supposed to look like

----------


## Old Monkey

Five new babies

----------


## Old Monkey

A couple of inches of adjustment to the level of the water in the filter.Waterpeoofing the usual way

----------


## Old Monkey

So that you guys more in the South can stop sweating at least for a minute, this is what welcome me at home :I'll be back in 3 weeks.I'll post a few photos of the maple syrup season. Inside the house is even more spectacular.

----------


## Old Monkey

Celebrations! 
100 887 hits on japanese house!
Champagne would be a must!

----------


## Old Monkey

> Originally Posted by Old Monkey
> 
> 
> EM? I never thought of that!
> Like, to start the filter? Explain your reasoning please, I"m very interested.
> I'v used EM in compost, in compost tea, on the leaves and on the soil.
> I will meditate on that during the next 3 weeks in the snow.
> I hope I will not regret this going away.
> 
> ...


Please explain to me how I can look at the video.

----------


## Necron99

^ he is quoting from the brand website.
You will have to go there.

----------


## Old Monkey

Soncran, I hate.
I stay home on the farm, in the pool mostly.
It seems that algae are controled up to now.
The water has a green tint to it, but it stays the same, clear at one metre depth.
I'm getting back in shape, today, I swam 12 lengths, not bad, if I may say so, and I intend to do more and more.
My sister and husband are visiting, she's my favorite sister.
We're having lots of fun. We do not go out of the farm, except friday mornig for chinese market at chines village, good noodles, nice fruits&vegetables.

----------


## BKKBILL

Good one OM do enjoy, the water looks great. Those pictures of the snow remind me of why I'm here. Thanks for the memories.

----------


## DrAndy

ah, enjoying the fruits of your labour!

always good

----------


## helge

Took me two days to get through this brick of a novel

Great work

( best indicator of a pool succes will be if you get a sore throat or not )

I'm impressed; at least till I see the bill

----------


## Old Monkey

Amiah was so happy to learn to swim on her back. In two days, she was in controlNow ready to jump in!

----------


## Old Monkey

Sumo is trying too, with some inflated help.But he's not afraid of going under

----------


## Old Monkey

Atha baby will clown around, but will jump in from 2,5 metres
Emile is happy just to play

----------


## ShilohJim

Congratulations Old Monkey!
Perseverance really does pay nice dividends, what a great place to retire to eventually. I wish you years of enjoyment. Just caught up since I'd followed the build earlier until just after your foreman was trapped by the police. Any news on his status, I know you liked him and had serious concerns about his welfare.
Again Congratulations, job beautifully done!

Shiloh Jim

----------


## Old Monkey

Here are some more pictures now that all 8 kids are here to enjoy the poolIt's true that the water is green. This happened when the water got warmer. Algea.

----------


## Old Monkey

But nothing will stop them from jumping in

----------


## palexxxx

I think if you float some barley straw in the water it may get rid of the algae.

----------


## Old Monkey

And now, i'm doing my twelve lengths swimming in 15 minutes. I started with one!

----------


## Old Monkey

> I think if you float some barley straw in the water it may get rid of the algae.


Where do you get barley straw in Thailand?
Would rice straw do?
Does it have to be dry straw?
How long in the water?
Why does it remove algea?

----------


## palexxxx

Where do you get barley straw in Thailand?
Would rice straw do?
Does it have to be dry straw?
How long in the water?
Why does it remove algea?

^
Don't know
Don't know
Yes
A few days
It just does.

----------


## palexxxx

http://www.ceh.ac.uk/sci_programmes/...ntrolalgae.pdf

----------


## Old Monkey

> http://www.ceh.ac.uk/sci_programmes/...ntrolalgae.pdf


Thank you, I will try to adapt to my situation. I feel like buying some peroxyde for immediate results, since this is what the straw exudes while rotting... But I certainly will get some rice straw and make rafts of it, let them float around, see what happens.

----------


## Necron99

There is nothing in your bog filter, there's part of the problem.

----------


## Carrabow

Get a UV light OM, cut a section from the pump and glue it in place. Have the your electrician wire it in (WITH A GOOD GROUND).

We went over this months ago....

----------


## Old Monkey

Up North, hale struck! The second day in a row, some golf ball size hale  broke holes in roofs in our area. The local government has been  distributing new tiles to people. My workers left Chiang Mai to work on  this.
We estimate that they will come back in one week, at the same time as the kids who will go back to school.
The tiles on the japanese house are not scratched, but one roof, an employee's house has been damaged, we got 40 tiles.
The  pig house's roof has holes in it but the local authorithy refuses to  help : there is no number assigned to this building. He has been rude to  my wife, body language is very clear, and I saw him being rude to  another Lisu woman in the same situation, accusing her to have climbed  on her roof to use a broomstick to break holes in the tiles...
Lisus a very badly treated by Thais, for them, they are cheap labor and can be shown no respect without consequence.
Every  time I witness this, I understand her better when she insists that our  children study hard and get diplomas, the only way to get out from  under. I'm also afraid that the Thais will find themselves in lots of  troubles when ASEAN opens borders in a couple of years and they have to  compete with Vietnamese, Burmese and others with a good functioning  education system, a good knowledge of english, salable skills and a  vision of the future. Snobism will come back to them like a boomerang.
Our kids all go to chinese school on weekends, and I will give them more courses in english language.
I think that a lot of ice falling from the sky, plus daily rain and cooler temperature have killed lots of the algea present, with hundreds of leaves fallenfrom the surrounding rubber trees.
So, first water turned brown, I was afraid to have to empty the pool and replace the water. Then I kept vacuuming it. The dead algea is almost all gone after four days, the water is returning to green, and I've introduced rice straw in the pool. I will give it time. 
Because I insisted, my wife will go get new plants to put in the filter.
I used to change the water from my aquariums every 3 months, and it worked beautifully...

----------


## bobforest

OM

Thanks for the update.

Your comments about Thais and ASEAN are interesting. In many ways, Thais are going to get a rude awakening. Where are the top-performing Thai engineers, doctors, teachers (choose any area of work) going to go? Speaking generally, few remain here in Isan at the moment, but they go where they can maximise their employment prospects. This usually means they go to Bangkok or Chonburi, unless they are fortunate to land an overseas opportunity. I assume the start of ASEAN will expand the scope of employment for these people, bringing Singapore, Malaysia, Vietnam, etc into consideration. What does this leave for Thailand?  

I don't think your comments about how Thais treat others is confined to people of Lisu origin. I feel that generally the people in positions of authority (local government and government workers generally) treat their own very badly, showing little respect for farmers, the poor, and the disabled. Regarding the introduction of ASEAN, I don't such treatment will change in the short-term.

bobforest

----------


## DrAndy

> So, first water turned brown, I was afraid to have to empty the pool and replace the water. Then I kept vacuuming it. The dead algea is almost all gone after four days, the water is returning to green, and I've introduced rice straw in the pool. I will give it time.


hard work without chemicals, but worth it

----------


## Old Monkey

We are going to miss one feature of our vision, an important one. I called it the "soul" of the farm. Now I don't know what to think. This happenned at the same time with another giant in front of my house in Quebec.
It came in flower last spring.
It had a huge wasp nest on the very top
It was present in our every day life

----------


## Old Monkey

It's one of those resinous trees that you burn with fire and it exudes a resin used to waterproof boats and baskets

----------


## Old Monkey

Big wind, before a hale storm, broke the ancester and brought it down

----------


## Old Monkey

It exploded, it had no heart. Empty in the middle

----------


## Old Monkey

We got permission to recuperate the wood for furniture making, and wood ceilings in Chiang Mai.
An electric chainsaw requires a generator, this one is rented
The pieces are heavy

----------


## Old Monkey

In storage until used

----------


## rovingdave

Great job!

Nice to see a house like this go up stage by stage in the countryside. After i finish my bungalow in the city i shall be building on a rai of land 'in the middle of nowhere' North of Korat, so interesting to see how they are doing it.

Well done and can't wait to see more

Dave

----------


## kiwinev

Great thread, followed it all the way thru. House and pool looking good. Shame the tree came down but will be put to good use.

----------


## Old Monkey

Such a big tree, such a small stack of wood. We live in a world of illusions!

----------


## Old Monkey

Still a few days to the summer break fot the kids. Peanuts are so good...Samoye can catch them with his mouth like he had spent a whole life in a bar!

----------


## Old Monkey

Before 2014, I intend to offer interested people to come and share my paradise. First, I will rent rooms in the big house, after a few renovations, fan in each room, hot water heater in bathrooms, and repainting.
Usage of the pool.
Weekly transportation to Chiang Mai, and 2 rooms there.
Healthy vegetables will be grown and cooked here, organic fruits in season, and some meals every week at local very good restaurants. We already grow rice, extract oil and produce pork, chicken and fish.
My questions are many.
Price for room and board, monthly.
Things one can't live without.
Your suggestions are welcome.

----------


## Old Monkey

How are you guys? I'm leaving for France next monday, the 25th of November. Will arrive in Chiang Mai on the 15th of December.
Hope to accomplish in France what I did in Quebec these last 5 months.
When I had left and the kids too, my wife, seeing that it was rainy season, decided to throw in fish! 1000 tilapias and 1000 catfish in the pool!
Now they are about one pound each, maybe one kg when I get there...
I will empty the pool, move the fish, clean the tiles, and refill with clean water.

----------


## Old Monkey

We added two bedrooms to the house in Chiang Mai, repainted and redid the big house on the farm and we will do a web site to find people for long stays. Starting in January. I will post photos.
More flowers in the filter, and sun collectors for the pumps, electricity is not cheap in Thailand!

----------


## palexxxx

^  cheaper than in Australia.

----------


## Scuzz

Great to see you posting again. I've missed this thread.
Really looking forward to some new pics.
Especially of the new, super expensive fish pond.

----------


## Iceman123

This was one ripper of a thread - you are a wise old monkey.

----------


## Old Monkey

Thank you! I wrote a book this year, in french, so sorry.
It tells my story from birth till I was 33, when I got crucified by a city. 
I will have to write about being reborn and living a few more lives. A new carreer maybe as a writer.
Cuba has adopted moringa, I went to see, 25 000 hectares have been planted, i'm "El Papa del moringa" over there.
I went there this month and saw the rice we had sent there 3 years ago, hectares of it. They called it "arroz de Clemente" and they like it so much that they eat it alone, without any thing else, so delicious.
I introduced biochar this year, but I scewed up, thinking that they had 45 gal drums as easily as we do, which is NOT the case. I hope that they understood the principles and adapted the method. These people, Cubans,  are so admirable and educated, I'm optimistic.
3 weeks of work in France, and I will be back in paradise, see my kids. I miss them most.

----------


## patsycat

Where can i buy your book?

----------


## Old Monkey

You can read french?

----------


## patsycat

Yes!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Yes!!


I think you mean 'wee'.  :Smile:

----------


## KiCanCummins

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
> 
> Yes!!
> 
> 
> I think you mean 'wee'.


Sacré bleu!!! you should both be whiplashed and sent to the guillotine

the correct word is  "Oui"

KCC

----------


## Roobarb

I suspect Marmite's taking the piss...  :Smile:

----------


## KiCanCummins

> I suspect Marmite's taking the piss...


Yeah I'm just trying to see if his knee reacts.
Trying to liven things up a bit, LOL.

----------


## patsycat

Pardon, Monsieur.  I thought we couldn't speek furren languages here.

----------


## Wasp

What happened here ?

It all ended so abruptly .

Although it's a fascinating and intricate development it's not so easy at times getting through the technical stuff .... and then after a long time reading the story it suddenly just ends !!!!

Where is the big finish with a superb photo of the completed house without bits of timber or gravel or other detritus still around ?

This is a classically complex build with no appropriate ending ....... and it's a Hell of a story .

After 61 Pages and so many viewers I think we need a very polished ending here .


* Wasp*

....................

----------


## Old Monkey

OK, you guys, I'm back! I will post new pictures of the finished house in a few days, Last June, my wife, since I was gone and the kids were back in school in Chiang Mai, decided to use the pool and put in 1000 tilapias ans 1000 catfish!
As my friend Mike described it to me : a swamp was created!
Last week, even if it was still too cold to swim, I had the pool emptied, it's being washed as I write this.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Yes!!


Tell me where you are, if it's around Chiang Mai, I'll bring it to you. I brought 3 copies with me.

----------


## Wasp

> OK, you guys, I'm back! I will post new pictures of the finished house in a few days, Last June, my wife, since I was gone and the kids were back in school in Chiang Mai, decided to use the pool and put in 1000 tilapias ans 1000 catfish!
> As my friend Mike described it to me : a swamp was created!
> Last week, even if it was still too cold to swim, I had the pool emptied, it's being washed as I write this.


EXCELLENT !!!!

This is such a dramatic-looking house I really do want to see the most artistic photos of the end result .


Wasp

----------


## CalEden

Can we see photos of the pool turned swamp fish farm, then back to beautiful pool?

----------


## patsycat

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
> 
> Yes!!
> 
> 
> Tell me where you are, if it's around Chiang Mai, I'll bring it to you. I brought 3 copies with me.


Sorry, I live in Switzerland!!

----------


## ShilohJim

Welcome back OM, like some others I look forward to seeing the "finished" project. The trials and tribulations encountered during this saga are/were daunting but you persevered with style. Did you ever get any word from your old foremen who got trapped with the dopers? I wish him luck! It appears you didn't express your plan to your wife but then maybe she just didn't agree with the plan! LOL
Congrats on the book, hope it sells well.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## Old Monkey

Here are some pictures of the house, surroundings and other buildings.The filter is full of the fishes we transfered from the swimming pool. It will be emptied and the fishes removed as soon as the pool is full.

----------


## Old Monkey

The pool house and the new garden beds.
Sorry, not yet completed, our builder took a month off... In fact, we will know tomorrow if he will come back.

----------


## Old Monkey

Tomorrow, I'll post some photos of the pool being filled. This is a long process, there's a lot of water. The kitchen is being cleaned.

----------


## Wasp

I'd like to praise this house but I don't know what are the appropriate words .

Saying it's brilliant or fabulous feels wrong --- because it's something else altogether.

It's certainly a bit stunning and the technological stuff going on is riveting and educational .

Can't even say " Well Done " because it's way beyond that too .

So old monkey I'm sure I can speak for others and just say it really is a build worthy of more than the 5 stars that we can give .

A singular and exceptional home is the best I can say .



Wasp

----------


## KiCanCummins

> I'd like to praise this house but I don't know what are the appropriate words .
> 
> Saying it's brilliant or fabulous feels wrong --- because it's something else altogether.
> 
> It's certainly a bit stunning and the technological stuff going on is riveting and educational .
> 
> Can't even say " Well Done " because it's way beyond that too .
> 
> So old monkey I'm sure I can speak for others and just say it really is a build worthy of more than the 5 stars that we can give .
> ...


I could not have said it any better Wasp. Well done OM.
Truly inspirational, a great thread and will make a good book also.
KCC

----------


## Old Monkey

One metre of water in the pool. It takes an eternity! Surprisingly, it is not so cold, coming directly from the well.

Handles have proven to be very useful.

----------


## Old Monkey

The filter has been transformed into a swamp by the fishes. When the new tank is ready, the catfish will be transfered right behind the pool house.
The house, viwed from the pool.

----------


## Old Monkey

Lotus flowered anyway.
One day, this coconut tree will dominate the site.

----------


## Old Monkey

Today, I want to show you some details that are being added in line with the raised garden, pictured earlier on this page, but behind the pool house. These will be 3 basins where I hope to grow koi carps and edible water plants.
This is shown on the right hand side of the pool house.

----------


## Old Monkey

What we see is the outside wall, built with small classic cement blocks. On the inside, steel reinforcement, recuperated from previous demolitions, and forms will be filled with cement, then waterproofed.

----------


## Old Monkey

The water goes up close to 20 cm per 24 hours, with some interruptions, but I keep these short.
This is where the water from the wells arrive. I know, I know, I could use a bigger pipe, but I want the filter to have time to do its job, although the water is not dirty, I drink it.

A bit hard to see, but water comes in at the other end, on the left. Arriving at 1m50...

----------


## gusG

You are a busy man OM. When do you sleep?  :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

> You are a busy man OM. When do you sleep?


When my bossy wife lets me!

----------


## Old Monkey

Here are some more photos showing rare views, possible because the rubber trees have lost their leaves, for a short lengt of time. From the terrace, one can see the banana plantation. 
There is garlic everywhere. The whole cultivated lands in this area are in garlic, for the irrigated part, that is. My land stops at the small tree line half way.

There are more rubber trees in this direction, lamiais, avocado, mangos, lechees

----------


## Old Monkey

Getting the steel mesh flat for the bottom of the koi carp basin, at the end of the raised bed garden, behind the pool house. The last two basins with stone walls at the end of a longer line of stone raised beds.

Bottom ready for cement

----------


## Old Monkey

One more foot of water...
I will need a 2 X 5 at the wall between the pool and the filter, and soon, there's only two inches to go. When the basin is ready to receive the catfish, we will empty the filter and move all the fishes out.

This goes on 24 hours a day
I hope to b able to keep the water that clear.

----------


## hillbilly

I am so jealous. Well done Old Monkey! And the tours are when?

----------


## RPETER65

> One metre of water in the pool. It takes an eternity! Surprisingly, it is not so cold, coming directly from the well.
> 
> Handles have proven to be very useful.


I have been advised not to use well water for filling a pool as it turns the tiles black are you filtering this water or is it directly from the well?

----------


## Old Monkey

My water is filtered after being oxygenised before going in the pool.
I had it analysed and it is very exceptional.
pH 5,82
Solides dissous totaux 15 ml/L  acceptable 600
hardness (CaCO3)            13 ml/L        " acceptable           300
Calcium                          3
Magnesium                    1
Iron                                 0,01            "acceptable                 0,3
Manganese                    0,01            "acceptable                  0,4
Sulfate                            0,55            "acceptable            250
Nitrate                             0,05 acceptable                           50
Fluor                                00 acceptable                               1,0
Coliform totaux                 0
eColi                                  0

----------


## Old Monkey

After the first filling, there was a kind of dust on the tiles, one vacuuming cleared it up perfectly. I will post photos tomorrow, it should be full by then for the first time, it takes over 350 000 litres, I had to empty the filter 4 times before its water was clear. My kids come for their holidays next week, I want to make sure the pool is OK.

----------


## Old Monkey

March 2014, the japanese house, East view

----------


## Old Monkey

West side, raised vegetable beds
These will be for eatable water plantsThe last one, behind the pool house will be for koi carps. For now there are some catfish.

----------


## Koetjeka

> eColi 0


Acceptable is? 0 as well right?

Did they also test for Salmonella? That's one of the most important things we look at in my country when they design the plumbing of a house / pool.

----------


## Old Monkey

From the terrace. The rubber trees have grown new leaves in just a few days.Pale greenI had to empty the filter 4 times before the water cleared
Bougainvilliers slowly establish themselves
Neighbors picking garlic. A good year, a good price

----------


## Old Monkey

> eColi 0
> 			
> 		
> 
> Acceptable is? 0 as well right?
> 
> Did they also test for Salmonella? That's one of the most important things we look at in my country when they design the plumbing of a house / pool.


Where is your country?
Yes 0 is the only acceptable value for ecoli.
Salmonella is impossible with this analysis. It could come from the filter, there were fish there. I was having the water from the well analysed... Only the pH is a bit too acid. At the same time, maybe it's acid that this analysis is possible. 
The water is limpid tasteless, smelless, delicious.

----------


## Old Monkey

Some plants on the terrace, orchid as a birthday gift

----------


## Old Monkey

The girls in the kitchen, preparing foodMaloy my lovely rothweiler, he looks very dangerous, but he's a pussy

----------


## sunsetter

Never fails, thanks for the updates om

----------


## ShilohJim

Thanks for the updates OM! Magnificent job, an inspiration to a lot of folks. As a southern rocker would say "keep on truckin" dude.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## Old Monkey

My wife has been sewing non stop for two days. We will be renting in November, 10 days minimum, food, lodging, transportation, city and country! Wish us good luck.

----------


## terp80

Great thread OM. Good luck!  :Smile:

----------


## Old Monkey

I've had an algae invasion when th pH of the water was modified by ashes from all those fires last month. I was afraid to have to empty the 350 000 Litres and fill again. I kept the well water coming, the fires stopped, and, one morning, the water cleared. Il is not cristal clear, phytoplancton and zooplancton are boosted by the high temperature of the water, but it's clear enough and clean enough to enjoy.
I swim 36 lengths everyday, very good for the pot belly.

----------


## Old Monkey

The filter fills up slowly. Next year, it should be complete, with edible water plants.
Somebody could help me idebtify this arbustus?

----------


## Old Monkey

Some more flowers of my water garden.

----------


## FatOne

Looking beeyootifull OM.

----------


## Old Monkey

Now that the rainy season is here, time to seed the new grass. Someone knows where I can get grass seeds? There is so much surface to cover that lawn patches will be too much money, I think that I have to seed it. Where can I find seeds?

----------


## Old Monkey

To give you an idea of the surface.

----------


## mingmong

seeds and Turf available in Cnx Plant and garden market, next to Big C shopping centre  Super Hi way before Doi Sutep junction, 
thats an awesome project OM, Best of Luck.

----------


## palexxxx

^  Do you mean next to Tesco Lotus?

----------


## Old Monkey

Plants around the house grow, especially during the rainy season.I would like to know the name of that fruit.

----------


## Old Monkey

Somebody knows the name of this fruit?

----------


## Old Monkey

Potted flowers in the house grow also very fast, they will be big when I come back to Thailand.Lotus also multiply quickly in the pool filter.
The stairs going down to the pool

----------


## Old Monkey

The stone walls are raised beds to grow vegetables.The parking, from the second floor.

----------


## Old Monkey

In front of the Big house, 30 truckloads of black dirt to help the grass that will be put there.

----------


## Old Monkey

More than 1000 square metres of purchased grass. It will grow sideways and fill the gapsThe romantic gazebo in the middle of the lawn will be covered with climbing flowers

----------


## Old Monkey

This grass requires lots of water to establish itself, rain is not enough, especially the first few days

----------


## Old Monkey

The sides of the fish tank on the right will stop eroding, the one on the left will be filled.

----------


## palexxxx

> I would like to know the name of that fruit.



They look like passionfruit to me.

----------


## Old Monkey

Before it is filled, the fishes will have to be removed! Let's jump in!

----------


## Gipsy

> They look like passionfruit to me.


It is... looks like the purple variety (when ripe). Google *Passiflora edulis*

----------


## Old Monkey

I just published a web site to invite people for a stay on the farm, with a minimum of 10 days. Tell me what you think. 
www.ameedoyer.weebly.com

----------


## stevefarang

Looks interesting, although you might want to go back through and proof read what you wrote, at least in English. For example, where is Tahiland ?  :Smile: 
Is that Canadian French ? If I recall, there are significant differences between Canadian French and French. The French family I lived with in Provence, way back when, well their son went to Quebec one time and had no idea what the hell they were saying.

Bon chance !

Steve

----------


## Wasp

> I just published a web site to invite people for a stay on the farm, with a minimum of 10 days. Tell me what you think. 
> Ferme Bio Amee Doyer's Organic Farm - Accueil



Be our guests!
Offer yourselves a stay on a farm of the North of Tahïland

  " Be our guests " means that they do not pay !!!

Better to say ......  " Stay with us !!!

 Have a restful stay on a modern farm in the Far North of Thailand  "



I think 10 days is much too long .





Wasp

----------


## homesolutions

> It is... looks like the purple variety (when ripe). Google *Passiflora edulis*


gipsy how do you tell the difference between yellow and purple passion fruit just by looking at photos of the unripe fruit?

----------


## Old Monkey

April 22, 2015, 14:30. A rain storm with thunder comes to cool the air. From 34oC (91oF) down to 28oC (81oF). Made me think of you faithful readers of this tread (all 140 000!). 
I had some more trouble with the filter, actually 7 cracks in the cement on the side right after the earthquake. I had failed to put steel bars in the cement... Since it was my third essay at waterproofing, my wife decided that she would take over and fix it HER way. I showed humility and accepted. 
There was a long wait, we have many other works on the farm. I had to change the water of the pool once this year, the top water could not be removed by the pump because the empty filter stopped the level of the water from reaching the scuppers.
Lots of rubber tree seeds fell in, with the ashes of the March fires,and water got to 28-30oC, which ended as a soup... I used the vacuum cleaner, but lost control when I left 3 weeks to France in June for reasons of air pollution.
I will post photos tomorrow, or when the sun comes back.
Enjot life, there is only one, at least one at a time!
I enjoy swimming every day, spends a hour a day with a net to clean the top of the water. to be able to do so, it is not completly full.

----------


## Old Monkey

> Before it is filled, the fishes will have to be removed! Let's jump in!


This is what this part looks like now.

----------


## Old Monkey

> This grass requires lots of water to establish itself, rain is not enough, especially the first few days


Grass has been growing sideways.

----------


## Old Monkey

> The filter fills up slowly. Next year, it should be complete, with edible water plants.


We're now changing the sides of the filter. The sloping sides were where the cracks appeared. So...
We had rain yesterday, big rain, and we have not yet cleared it out.

----------


## Old Monkey

> It's one of those resinous trees that you burn with fire and it exudes a resin used to waterproof boats and baskets


Now :

----------


## Old Monkey

The flower plants of the filter are stocked around this tank.

----------


## Norton

Good to see you back. Looks a lot of staying busy work left to do.

----------

